# What Are You Brewing - 2014



## Pokey (1/1/14)

21 litre batch, the rolled oats are my addition, not sure if I should include them but oatmeal stout is good so they may work here. It will be interesting trying to fit 11 kg of grain in my 40 litre pot.


*Jamil Imperial Stout* (Imperial Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.107 (°P): 25.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.027 (°P): 6.8
Alcohol (ABV): 10.51 %
Colour (SRM): 63.4 (EBC): 124.9
Bitterness (IBU): 80.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

78.14% Maris Otter Malt
6.16% Black Roasted Barley
4.53% Flaked Oats
4.08% Special-B
2.06% Caramunich II
2.06% Chocolate
2.06% Chocolate, Pale
0.91% Acidulated Malt

2.4 g/L Green Bullet (12.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)

0.5 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with WLP004 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fletcher (1/1/14)

'merican pale ale

92% pale malt
4% crystal
4% carapils
1.040

warrior at 60
centennial and galaxy at 15 and 1
40 IBU

us-05

sexy time


----------



## waggastew (1/1/14)

Adaption of Tasty McDole's Janet's Brown Ale - Had to sub Centennial in for Northern Brewer after I had a brain explosion when ordering for this beer.

JBA-1
American Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.690
Total Hops (g): 162.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (°P): 16.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.48 %
Colour (SRM): 17.8 (EBC): 35.1
Bitterness (IBU): 62.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.500 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (53.3%)
0.550 kg Crystal 40 (11.73%)
0.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (10.66%)
0.450 kg Wheat Malt (9.59%)
0.440 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (9.38%)
0.250 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.33%)

Hop Bill
----------------
42.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
35.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
45.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/1/14)

fletcher said:


> 'merican pale ale
> 
> 92% pale malt
> 4% crystal
> ...


Nice Fletcher. How many ibu from the warrior addition?


----------



## fletcher (1/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Nice Fletcher. How many ibu from the warrior addition?


would have to check when i'm at home mate, but from memory, 20. was a fair bit of centennial and galaxy in the final minute


----------



## fletcher (1/1/14)

```
here's the recipe mate. looking forward to trying it.


Boil Size: 31.44 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 18.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.70 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC)           Grain         1        92.0 %        
0.16 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC)             Grain         2        4.0 %         
0.16 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC)   Grain         3        4.0 %         
10.00 g               Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min        Hop           4        19.1 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        5        -             
15.00 g               Centennial [9.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min      Hop           6        9.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Galaxy [10.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           7        10.0 IBUs     
0.50 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins)          Other         8        -             
20.00 g               Galaxy [10.50 %] - Boil 1.0 min          Hop           9        1.2 IBUs      
15.00 g               Centennial [9.50 %] - Boil 1.0 min       Hop           10       0.8 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         11       -             
15.00 g               Galaxy [10.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.02 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperature Step Time     
Saccharification  Add 33.90 l of water at 69.2 C          66.0 C           90 min
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/1/14)

top stuff fletcher, hope its a winner.


----------



## yum beer (2/1/14)

About to get started on a new batch of my Budvar clone, last batch is almost gone.
Mate will be joining me to check out the recently completed tun and new process.
He's gonna knock out a Heineken BIAB while here.

New digital stirplate(cheers Santa) is happily stirring up a big starter of budjevice/mexican.

My daughter saw the erlenmeyer and asked if I was setting up a meth lab...haha.

Looks like a great day to brew.


----------



## lukiferj (2/1/14)

Another faux lager. 100% pils malt bittered to 30 IBU with hallertau and fermented with Notto. I can't seem to keep up with demand for this one. The masses are just gobbling it up.


----------



## indica86 (2/1/14)

Amberillo

2.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White)
1.00 kg Amber Malt (Joe White)
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White)

10.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
10.00 g Magnum - Boil 30.0 min
15.00 g Amarillo - Boil 10.0 min
15.00 g Amarillo - Boil 5.0 min
25.00 g Amarillo - Dry Hop 5.0 Days

BRY-97
OG 1043
IBU 34


----------



## fletcher (2/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Another faux lager. 100% pils malt bittered to 30 IBU with hallertau and fermented with Notto. I can't seem to keep up with demand for this one. The masses are just gobbling it up.


what are the hop additions for that one mate. just 60 mins? i had a similar beer that my mates continually ask me to re-make haha. sounds really similar.


----------



## lukiferj (2/1/14)

fletcher said:


> what are the hop additions for that one mate. just 60 mins? i had a similar beer that my mates continually ask me to re-make haha. sounds really similar.


Half at 60 and half at 10 mins to around 25-30 IBUs. Just enough bitterness and flavour/aroma to keep it interesting. I actually don't mind it myself as a quaffer.


----------



## fletcher (2/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Half at 60 and half at 10 mins to around 25-30 IBUs. Just enough bitterness and flavour/aroma to keep it interesting. I actually don't mind it myself as a quaffer.


hahaha, it's almost identical to mine - i had a small late addition at 5 mins. classic. yeah it was a nice one. might have to remake it


----------



## malt_shovel (2/1/14)

Tomorrow's ESB.

Bairds Maris Otter = 90.5%
Bairds Med Crystal = 5.5%
Bairds Pale Crystal = 4.5%

around SRM of 10.

Mash @ 66deg for 60 mins. OG 1.055

Magnum, 35gm @ 60mins
EKG / Delta, 25gm each @ 20 mins
EKG / Delta, 25gm each @ Flameout

Immersion chiller, before pitching a 1469 starter for fermenting at 20deg

Hoping to finish around 1.013 or thereabouts

Trying out the newly refurbished immersion chiller to knock the temps down quickly.

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/1/14)

1469 is a great yeast. Good choice. 

What is the immersion chiller upgrade?


----------



## mje1980 (3/1/14)

Spelt saison

65.9% bb pale
17.6% best Munich
8.2% spelt
8.2% raw wheat

Triskel hops 60 min

Doing a cereal mash for the raw wheat and spelt, than adding back to main mash to raise from protein to first sacch rest. 

1.044
19 IBU

Either wyeast 3725, or 3724.


----------



## jyo (3/1/14)

It's about time you brewed a Saison, mje!


----------



## mje1980 (3/1/14)

Haha well the other two in the keg fridge are almost gone so better get cracking hey!?


----------



## Yob (3/1/14)

*Kiwi Pale Ales - Choices Bro*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.9
Bitterness (IBU): 42.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

63.49% Pale Ale Malt
31.75% Wheat Malt
3.17% Caraamber
1.59% Acidulated Malt

*Cube (a - Choice A Bro*
1 g/L Rakau (11.3% Alpha) (Cube)
0.6 g/L Stickebract (14% Alpha) (Cube)

*Cube (b - Choice B Bro*
1.8g/L Riwaka (5.2% Alpha) (Cube)
0.6 g/L Stickebract (14% Alpha) (Cube)

Step Mashed
55/5 63/20 66/20 72/10 78/10

Fermented at 17°C with Greenbelt

Aiming for 2 cubes, all cube hopped..


----------



## fletcher (3/1/14)

getting excited to brew two big IPAs early this year. one is a remake from a very nice drop i did last year and my other will be a pliny clone.

Fat Polar IPA

80% maris otter
12% vienna
5% crystal 60
3% carapils
1.055

cascade @ 60
cascade and nelson sauvin @ 20
cascade and nelson sauvin @ 7
cascade and nelson sauvin dry hopped
62 IBU

used wlp080 slurry last time, might try another yeast this time (if nothing else, just a 001 or us05) - any ideas?

Pliny Clone

87% pale malt
4% cyrstal 60
4% carapils
5% dex
1.070

100gm CTZ 90 mins
20gm CTZ 45 mins
30gm simcoe 30 mins
30gm centennial 0 mins
70gms simcoe 0 mins

30gms each of simcoe, centennial and CTZ after 7 days
10gms each of simcoe, centennial and CTZ after 14 days for 5 days

approx 247 IBU, actual is about 100 (i can feel my teeth getting oily as i write this)

001 or us-05

any ideas on how best to do the two dry hops given i use bunnings fermenters? should i bag them, then remove the first load, and add the second? or just chuck them all in like i normally do?


----------



## malt_shovel (3/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> What is the immersion chiller upgrade?


Nothing too interesting. The previously soldered connections always leaked. Used some compression fittings with threaded connections and planning to recirculate ice water with a pond pump once I get down to about 35 or so to get to pitching temps.


----------



## krausenhaus (3/1/14)

Kiwi pale over here too..

*Kiwi Pale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.400
Total Hops (g): 300.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 8.0 (EBC): 15.8
Bitterness (IBU): 30.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (52.88%)
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (33.65%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (9.62%)
0.400 kg Medium Crystal (Bairds) (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
50.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
40.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
80.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
40.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
60.0 g Riwaka Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## KingKong (3/1/14)

Back into it first thing tomorrow morning with this :beerbang: :super: :kooi: :beer: . 

*Big Monster Pale Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.5
Bitterness (IBU): 29.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

68.63% Pilsner
19.61% Vienna
5.88% Caramalt
5.88% Wheat Malt

0.3 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.6 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Mash Out 75°C
Cubed

Fermented at 18°C with 2 x 11g Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fletcher (3/1/14)

Yob said:


> *Kiwi Pale Ales - Choices Bro*
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
> ...


yob, do you put any hops in in the boil or are they literally all thrown in when cubing? do you just let them slowly get down to ambient etc? curious with this method.


----------



## Yob (3/1/14)

bung em in the cube mate.. does 2 things from what I can see.. reduces losses in the kettle and reduses/locks in flavour / aroma in the cube. (I hope) Certainly the aroma when cubiing is out of this world 

To be fair Ive only just started doing this and have just kegged my first cubes with this method so am really still a bit in the dark myself as to the results. Preliminary tastings of the beer when kegging it today were promising though.. guess I will know early next week. They are both sitting on 30 PSI in the keg fridge now h34r:

3 others sitting in the wings waiting to be fermented (Cascade/Ahtanum - Cascade/Zythos - Cascade/Mosaic) + Ive still got my Pliny Swap Day Brew to ferment

The KPA's tmoz is to ballance out my Summer IPA addiction :icon_drool2:


----------



## slcmorro (3/1/14)

*Big Dirty Pale* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.109 (°P): 25.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.027 (°P): 6.8
Alcohol (ABV): 10.71 %
Colour (SRM): 6.4 (EBC): 12.5
Bitterness (IBU): 105.3 (Average)

72% Pilsner
20% Pale Ale Malt
8% Wheat Malt

2.4 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05 (BRY97 actually - pitched onto a yeast cake that finished a 1042 in 4 days! at 19c)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fletcher (3/1/14)

Yob said:


> bung em in the cube mate.. does 2 things from what I can see.. reduces losses in the kettle and reduses/locks in flavour / aroma in the cube. (I hope) Certainly the aroma when cubiing is out of this world
> 
> To be fair Ive only just started doing this and have just kegged my first cubes with this method so am really still a bit in the dark myself as to the results. Preliminary tastings of the beer when kegging it today were promising though.. guess I will know early next week. They are both sitting on 30 PSI in the keg fridge now h34r:


sounds good. guess it'd be hard to know the IBU though right? meh, doesn't matter if it's balanced i suppose. keen to hear how they turn out. might try one myself.


----------



## Yob (3/1/14)

NC supposedly adds 20 for IBU so thats what I calculate them at.


----------



## Donske (4/1/14)

Yob said:


> bung em in the cube mate.. does 2 things from what I can see.. reduces losses in the kettle and reduses/locks in flavour / aroma in the cube. (I hope) Certainly the aroma when cubiing is out of this world
> 
> To be fair Ive only just started doing this and have just kegged my first cubes with this method so am really still a bit in the dark myself as to the results. Preliminary tastings of the beer when kegging it today were promising though.. guess I will know early next week. They are both sitting on 30 PSI in the keg fridge now h34r:
> 
> ...



I'm currently drinking an all cube hopped Amber with equal amounts of Cascade and Ahtanum, it's delicious.

I've only done a couple of all cubed hopped beers so far after seeing some of your recipes, so far so good but I think I prefer chilling hoppy beers if there is space in the ferment fridge, can just go much bigger on late additions while keeping the IBUs down.


----------



## Beersuit (4/1/14)

3 x 45lt brews for today. First is mashing now. It is gunna be a long hot day.

Recipe: Summer Kolsch

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

7.19 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 90.0 % 

0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 5.0 % 

0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 

100.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) [5.50 %] - Boil 35. Hop 4 25.4 IBUs 

7.65 g Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 - 

2.32 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 6 - 

2.0 pkg German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) [124.21 m Yeast 7 - 


Recipe: Dinkle Weizen (Spelt Wheat Beer)

Wheat malt is flaked Spelt 

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

3.81 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 45.0 % 

3.81 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 45.0 % 

0.59 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 7.0 % 

0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 3.0 % 

15.00 g Horizon [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 13.0 IBUs 

8.00 g Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 

40.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 2.6 IBUs 

2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 8 - 

2.0 pkg Belgian Wheat Yeast (Wyeast Labs #3942) Yeast 9 - 

Then last for the day

Recipe: Summer Mild 21 IBU NC

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

5.82 kg Mild Malt (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 82.5 % 

0.49 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC Grain 2 7.0 % 

0.39 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 3 5.5 % 

0.18 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 4 2.5 % 

0.18 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (29.6 EBC) Grain 5 2.5 % 

9.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 6.4 IBUs 

8.89 g Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 

22.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 1.3 IBUs 

22.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 9 1.4 IBUs 

11.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 1.4 IBUs 

2.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 

44.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 

44.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 

22.00 g Amarillo Gold [9.60 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 

50.00 g  Amarillo Gold [9.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Day Hop 15 0.0 IBUs


----------



## NewtownClown (5/1/14)

fletcher said:


> yob, do you put any hops in in the boil or are they literally all thrown in when cubing? do you just let them slowly get down to ambient etc? curious with this method.


 Thought you were chilling these days, with your new plate chiller...? No Munich in the IPA recipes you put up?


----------



## vykuza (5/1/14)

Half way through a Bell's Two Hearted clone:

Bells Two Hearted Clone
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.996
Total Hops (g): 160.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.070 (°P): 17.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.88 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 67.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

Grain Bill
----------------
5.387 kg Pale Ale Malt (77%)
1.049 kg Vienna (15%)
0.280 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (4%)
0.280 kg Crystal 20 (4%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
28.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
28.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
28.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
56.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## fletcher (5/1/14)

NewtownClown said:


> Thought you were chilling these days, with your new plate chiller...? No Munich in the IPA recipes you put up?


yeah i am chilling, but was just considering this option for if i wanted to brew but already had a beer fermenting etc etc - could have them in the cube ready to go for later 

yeah no munich for those ones. the pliny was a clone recipe i found online (could still be tweaked) and the polar IPA turned out really well with just the vienna instead. having said that, i don't have any left so no doubt will replace it with munich in the end haha


----------



## TimT (6/1/14)

Saison! With the temps for this week going from peak of 19 (today) up to 31 (Friday) it seemed the perfect time to do a brew for this warm-loving yeast.

Continuing to refine my mashing - I landed in the expected gravity range this time, maybe even a bit above, and it looks like tapwater rather than tankwater could be the go from now on for my brews as the yeast seems to be responding fairly happily to the change.

The hoppy taste in the wort is quite sharp (used Amarillo), but I'm adding some gentle flavours in at secondary fermentation (fruit and some lemon verbena) which I hope will round out the taste.

So we'll see how it turns out - fingers crossed!


----------



## Samuel Adams (7/1/14)

Brewed a patriotic beer for Australia day using 100% Australian ingredients.

5kg Ale (BB)
250g Caramalt (BB)
250g Wheat (BB)
Topaz @ 40
Ella @ 0
Galaxy, Topaz & Ella @ cube
Topaz & Ella @ dry hop

Coopers yeast from PA bottles

1.053 & 50 IBU


----------



## brewtas (7/1/14)

Just finished mash out for this one. It's cooling on the bench and I'll have the STC-1000 maintain 40C for souring over a couple of days. I'll chuck in some hops and heat it to 72C for 15 minutes to pasteurise and then ferment as normal. 

*JFK Berliner Weisse*
OG: 1.032
FG: 1.006
IBU: ~
EBC: 4.1
ABV: 3.4%

60% Best Malz Wheat
40% Wey Bo Pils

20g Aramis @ Pasteurisation

250ml WLP 090 slurry

Stepped mash of 68C (40 min), 72C (15 min) and 78C mash out.


----------



## mje1980 (8/1/14)

Oat brown ale

73.9% MO
10.9% oat malt
7.6% abbey 
4.3% caraaroma 
3.3% pale choc

Challenger 60 mins

1.045
20ibu

Not sure what yeast yet, maybe British cask or London ale, or maybe I'll be game and try the mangrove jack dark ale yeast


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/1/14)

Recipe: 42 - Amber Ale 2
Style: *American Amber Ale*

---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
OG: 1.053
FG: 1.016
EBC: 25.0
IBU: 33
BU:GU: 0.620
Est ABV: 4.8 %
EE%: 75.00 %
Batch: 21.00 l 

Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg
Total Hops: 154.00 g oz.

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.40 kg Pale Malt - Weyermann (6.5 EBC) Grain 1 69.4 % 
0.60 kg Caramalt Dark (TF UK) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 12.2 % 
0.50 kg Munich Light (GER) (6.2 EBC) Grain 3 10.2 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.1 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 5 4.1 % 


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 28.00 l of water and heat to 20.0 C over 20.0 C 20 min 
A-Amylase Heat to 70.0 C over 50 min *70.0 C 60 min *
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 4 min 78.0 C 20 min 

Fly sparge with 6.81 l water at 75.6 C

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
14.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 9.8 IBUs 
28.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 9.2 IBUs 
56.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 10.1 IBUs 

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
21.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 9 3.5 IBUs 
56.00 g Centennial [9.20 %] - Dry Hop - 5days Hop 10 -

---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Wyeast - Dennys Fav #1450
Primary 5.00 Days at 18.0 C
Secondary 4.00 Days at 21.0 C


----------



## Gavo (8/1/14)

Well after over six months of brewing to just make beer while getting ready to move house I have just re-set up the brewery and dicided to brew with what I have in stock while doing something different from my regular. I had a stack of Munich 1 and only a small amount of Pale and minimal spec malts. So for the first brew in the new brewery a Munich based American Amber loosley styled beer.

No Cill
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 21.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 44.87 % 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 44.87 % 
0.66 kg Caraamber (70.0 EBC) Grain 8.46 % 
0.14 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Nugget [12.30 %] (45 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Summit [19.50 %] (15 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.80 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion 90min, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 19.48 L of water at 75 C 64 C 

Thought I'd post this in order to get be started back on a bit of a forum life also.

Cheers,
Gavo.


----------



## GundyBrewer (9/1/14)

Brewed my first stout today, I've been looking forward to it. Really enjoyed it too. I might let this one sit in glass for a while to mellow out until the weather cools down.

*Never Go Back - Export Stout*

90 minute Susan Boyle, BIAB, no chill, cube is doin laps in the pool at the minute.


OG

1.070

FG

1.016





BU

46.2

EBC

134.2


%

GRAINS

Wt in Kg

75.3

Ale Malt

5.80

9.1

Barley Roasted

0.70

5.2

Chocolate Malt 1200

0.40

5.2

Wheat Malt

0.40

5.2

Barley Flaked

0.40


HOPS

Wt in Grams

P/F

%AA

BOIL min

IBU

Magnum

30


P


14.5


60


40.98

East Kent Golding

15

P

5.2

15

5.26



Yeast

Yeast Att

WY1275

77

With thanks to ianh's spreadsheet, which is a thing of beauty.


----------



## GundyBrewer (9/1/14)

Yeah so I tried to put that in a table first time. 23.5L batch, to fill a cube.

GRAINS
% Type Wt in Kg 
75.3 Ale Malt 5.80
9.1 Barley Roasted 0.70
5.2 Chocolate Malt 1200 0.40
5.2 Wheat Malt 0.40
5.2 Barley Flaked 0.40

HOPS Grams %AA BOIL min IBU
Magnum 30 14.5 60 40.98
East Kent Golding 15 5.2 15 5.26


Yeast Yeast Att
WY1275 77%


----------



## waggastew (11/1/14)

Base Malt Test - Basically doing four 5L batches of Pale Ale each with a different base malt: Bohemian Pils, Marris Otter, Vienna and Munich. Trying to get a bit of a lock on what the different malts bring. Apart from base malt all will be identical including ferment temp etc. Goal is to sit down for a few side by side tastings. All going well I might try the same trick with 4 different yeasts, hops, water treatments, mash temps etc.

Either way its going to be a production line of mashing, boiling and chilling today. Basic recipe is below:

Four Way Malt Test
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 5.0
Total Grain (kg): 1.000
Total Hops (g): 9.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 22.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.000 kg Base Malt (100%) either Bo Pils, Marris Otter, Vienna or Munich

Hop Bill
----------------
4.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1/4 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1/8 tsp Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1/8 tsp Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## waggastew (11/1/14)

After a big day the four are now safely in the fridge getting down to pitching temp.


----------



## Judanero (12/1/14)

Mashing at the moment:

Liberty Brown Ale

5kg Maris Otter
200g Chocolate Wheat

20g Magnum @ 90

15g Amarillo @ 10
15g Citra @ 10

1g/L Citra @ Flameout 
1g/L Amarillo dry hop @ crash chill for 5 days

Reused BRY-97 yeast cake

Mash @ 67 for 90


----------



## jyo (12/1/14)

^ That looks awesome, judanero. Simple and awesome.


----------



## Beersuit (12/1/14)

House hunting this morning so i will be starting these after lunch.

Cascade & Saaz Pale Ale 25 IBU NC
Batch Size: 45.00 lt
ABV 4.8%

6.31 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 80.0 %
0.79 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 %
0.39 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 %
0.39 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 5.0 %

Boil Ingredients Amt Name Type # %/IBU
20.00 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 1.8 IBUs
15.00 g Cascade [7.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 2.7 IBUs
7.83 g Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 -
30.00 g Cascade [7.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 3.2 IBUs
30.00 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 1.6 IBUs
2.38 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 -
40.00 g Cascade [7.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
40.00 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs

Wy1056 American Ale


Then this one. Cheers Ralph.

Belgian Imperial Stout
Batch Size: 25.00 l
ABV 9.7%

4.86 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 46.0 %
3.48 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 33.0 %
0.63 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 6.0 %
0.63 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 4 6.0 %
0.11 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC) Grain 5 1.0 %
0.84 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (541.8 EBC) Sugar 6 8.0 %

50.00 g Horizon [11.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 65.5 IBUs
4.35 g Brew Brite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 -
1.32 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 9 -

WY1581 Belgian Stout


----------



## waggastew (12/1/14)

Isn't that brew cave hunting Beersuit?


----------



## slcmorro (12/1/14)

*Honey Red Ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.74 %
Colour (SRM): 6.8 (EBC): 13.3
Bitterness (IBU): 36.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

69.77% Pale Malt
23.26% Honey
6.98% Crystal 60

0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


500gm Honey @ 30
500gm Honey @ 5


----------



## Beersuit (12/1/14)

waggastew said:


> Isn't that brew cave hunting Beersuit?


Yeah mate. The missus is already getting pissed with me about my demands . All I want is a brew area and hop garden space. Is that too much to ask.


----------



## fletcher (12/1/14)

slcmorro said:


> *Honey Red Ale* (American Amber Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
> ...


any reason for the multiple honey additions? is it to prevent it from losing the honey flavour?


----------



## slcmorro (12/1/14)

fletcher said:


> any reason for the multiple honey additions? is it to prevent it from losing the honey flavour?


Spot on mate. From what I've read (this is my first time brewing with honey) the later you add it, the better retention you get of honey flavours. Some have even suggested adding it to the primary after initial fermentation has died down, or adding it to the secondary but I wasn't overly comfortable doing that for the first time around so I'll see how this turns out. I want this to just have a hint of honey, so I'll see what I get


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/1/14)

Slcmorro, what kind of honey did you add? 

Also, I have read that honey takes longer to ferment because of the morw complex sugars....could be a myth...lol


----------



## slcmorro (12/1/14)

Coles brand. This'll ferment for at least 2 weeks anyway at 19c and then I'll rack it and let it sit at 19c for another week before ccing at 1c for a week. Usual routine.


----------



## lukiferj (12/1/14)

Stone IPA type clone from the IPA book. Smells amazing. Slow chilling in the pool now.Will pitch yeast soon.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/1/14)

slcmorro said:


> Coles brand. This'll ferment for at least 2 weeks anyway at 19c and then I'll rack it and let it sit at 19c for another week before ccing at 1c for a week. Usual routine.


3 weeks ferment....woah...(2 primary and 1 secondary) and another week cc before kegging....that's a whole month and then another couple of days to carbonate.... why does it take so long for p/s fermentation?


----------



## fletcher (13/1/14)

slcmorro said:


> Spot on mate. From what I've read (this is my first time brewing with honey) the later you add it, the better retention you get of honey flavours. Some have even suggested adding it to the primary after initial fermentation has died down, or adding it to the secondary but I wasn't overly comfortable doing that for the first time around so I'll see how this turns out. I want this to just have a hint of honey, so I'll see what I get



good luck with it. I'd love to hear how it goes


----------



## professional_drunk (13/1/14)

Going to try my first bitter. Need something a bit low alcohol to slam down.

Standard/Ordinary Bitter

Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (°P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 3.26 %
Colour (SRM): 7.9 (EBC): 15.6
Bitterness (IBU): 28.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

94% Maris Otter Malt
5% Caraamber
1% Chocolate

0.4 g/L Target (11.4% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Target (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Target (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
No chill.

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Windsor


----------



## fletcher (13/1/14)

kinda in the same mood as you professional_drunk. making an australian/english bitter/pale ale hybrid kinda thingybob. mainly just using what i had lying round.

about to mash out.

```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.44 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 18.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.38 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC)           Grain         1        89.0 %        
0.22 kg               Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC)                Grain         2        5.9 %         
0.20 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC)   Grain         3        5.1 %         
48.00 g               Pride of Ringwood [5.30 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           4        32.3 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        5        -             
0.50 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins)          Other         6        -             
1.0 pkg               Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) [23.66 ml]  Yeast         7        -
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/1/14)

The POR Aussie Ale!


----------



## fletcher (13/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> The POR Aussie Ale!


yeah to be honest, i'm pretty excited about this one. i have never used windsor before. heard and read that it's a terrible attenuator so i have a pack of us-05 to throw in when/if it stalls or stops on me to get it down to about 1.012-1.010 if possible. 

i just put the 60 minute addition in and after that smell hit my nose, i seriously have to say, fresh pride of ringwood is FKN amazing. i'm thirsty for it already.

this picture of the pre-boil demonstrates how excited i am


----------



## tricache (13/1/14)

Brewed this on Saturday...

*Recipe: Man Cave Hef*
Recipe Specifications
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 8.9 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2500.00 g Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 1 53.2 % 
1700.00 g Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 Grain 2 36.2 % 
500.00 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 10.6 % 
10.00 g Liberty [4.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 5.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Liberty [4.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 3.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 6 - 

It's been chucked in the fermementer and yeast pitched...

Then brewing this weekend and cubing until the fridge is free


*Recipe: Man Cave IPA*
Recipe Specifications
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 16.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.7 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6700.00 g Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 Grain 1 89.3 % 
500.00 g Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 2 6.7 % 
300.00 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 4.0 % 
100.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 48.9 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 14.8 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 6 - 
55.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 7 0.0 IBUs


----------



## slcmorro (13/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> 3 weeks ferment....woah...(2 primary and 1 secondary) and another week cc before kegging....that's a whole month and then another couple of days to carbonate.... why does it take so long for p/s fermentation?


I don't think the whole process actually takes that long, but I like to be patient. I've read (and experimented myself and found in favour of such reading) that leaving your beer on the yeast cake for a week or two after it's fully fermented (probably a week) helps improve the flavour and gives the yeast a chance to clean up after itself. The week in the secondary is just to help clear it up further and be sure it's finished, and the week CCing is to finalise the process, clear the beer as much as possible without filtering and help define it a bit more.

I'm not in a rush, I think good things take time. Plus, I have 8 kegs so I won't run out in a hurry


----------



## slcmorro (13/1/14)

fletcher said:


> good luck with it. I'd love to hear how it goes


I'll report back either way


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/1/14)

slcmorro said:


> I don't think the whole process actually takes that long, but I like to be patient. I've read (and experimented myself and found in favour of such reading) that leaving your beer on the yeast cake for a week or two after it's fully fermented (probably a week) helps improve the flavour and gives the yeast a chance to clean up after itself. The week in the secondary is just to help clear it up further and be sure it's finished, and the week CCing is to finalise the process, clear the beer as much as possible without filtering and help define it a bit more.
> 
> I'm not in a rush, I think good things take time. Plus, I have 8 kegs so I won't run out in a hurry


The cold conditioning is something i use for a week or more for certain styles however most are just for a few days, especially on the ales. I get where your at with the patients thing and having 8 kegs in waiting makes that possible.

From your reading can you help me to understand - what is the yeast cleaning up exactly ?

I will stand corrected by all means - but if there is no fermentables then the yeast is no longer active, without being active it can not perform such tasks of cleaning up and increasing flavour. I have read that somewhere years ago on this forum and say its a myth. h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/1/14)

It's like the old grannies in the 30s - it drinks its own wee.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/1/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It's like the old grannies in the 30s - it drinks its own wee.


More information please lrg....lol


----------



## slcmorro (13/1/14)

I don't know the science behind it my friend, I just know that it hasn't caused me any issues and the beers I've left for longer periods (whether it's the yeast doing stuff after fermentation is complete, the flavour mellowing out with regular aging, or just a perceived taste I don't know) have turned out better than the ones I haven't.

I'm sure there's a brewer out there reading this that can chime in with their experience. I've heard it helps improve beer, and I personally believe it does so that's why I do it.

Yes... 8 kegs is great for the thirst, not so great for the girth. Especially while I'm 3 months into a torn calf that just won't repair itself. Hello 10kg weight gain!


----------



## fletcher (13/1/14)

this is a snippet i took from a google search pratty mate.



> http://www.mgriesmeyer.com/doatest/bjcp/yeastAndFermentation.pdf
> During the conditioning phase there are far fewer yeast cells suspended in the beer than there was
> during the attenuative phase. With fewer yeast cells in suspension, the beer will appear clearer than the
> attenuating beer did. The few cells that remain active will slowly break down some of the heavier
> ...


----------



## Mardoo (13/1/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It's like the old grannies in the 30s - it drinks its own wee.


"It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again..."


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/14)

*17/01/14 Best Bitter*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 63.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.100
Total Hops (g): 180.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.3
Bitterness (IBU): 28.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (54.05%)
4.000 kg Pale Malt (36.04%)
0.650 kg Wheat Malt (5.86%)
0.350 kg Carared (3.15%)
0.100 kg Black Roasted Barley (0.9%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
40.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
100.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Multi step Infusion starting at 55°C for 5 Minutes then ramp to 66°C for 60 Minutes then ramp to 72°C for 10 minutes then ramp to 78°C for mash out. Fly sparge
Fermented at 19°C with WLP013 - London Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (18/1/14)

Some kind of dark mild, been too long and I hopefully will have some West Yorkshire slurry soon.


----------



## lukiferj (18/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> *17/01/14 Best Bitter*
> Special/Best/Premium Bitter
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...


Looking very Hobgoblinish Brad. Yum.


----------



## lukiferj (18/1/14)

mje1980 said:


> Some kind of dark mild, been too long and I hopefully will have some West Yorkshire slurry soon.


Mmmm. Nice idea. Already have one cubed. See if I can fire this slurry back to life


----------



## manticle (18/1/14)

Been yonks since I last brewed - maybe 3 months.

Anyway break the cycle tomorrow with this:


Saison
Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color:
3 HCU (~3 SRM)


Bitterness: 34 IBU
OG: 1.040
FG: 1.006
Alcohol: 4.3% v/v (3.4% w/w)
Grain: 3kg dingemans Pilsner
1kg JW Wheat malt
Mash: 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/15/30/10/10
Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.026 34 liters
Hops: 50g Hallertauer Mittelfruh (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
30g Hallertauer Mittelfruh (3.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Hallertauer Mittelfruh (aroma)

Decoction or 2.

3711


----------



## manticle (18/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> The cold conditioning is something i use for a week or more for certain styles however most are just for a few days, especially on the ales. I get where your at with the patients thing and having 8 kegs in waiting makes that possible.
> 
> From your reading can you help me to understand - what is the yeast cleaning up exactly ?
> 
> I will stand corrected by all means - but if there is no fermentables then the yeast is no longer active, without being active it can not perform such tasks of cleaning up and increasing flavour. I have read that somewhere years ago on this forum and say its a myth. h34r:


Yeast is still active once fermentables have been fermented. Acetaldehyde is one compound yeast produce during fermentation and 'clean up' during fermentation. Diacetyl and other VDKs are others.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Looking very Hobgoblinish Brad. Yum.


Yes it was. Until i realised that I had used all the styrians up ( 20 mins into boil) and only had 100g of first gold left. So ended up just going 30 @ 30, 30 at 10 and 40 after whirlpool. Should end up around 20 IBU. Can easily adjust that up though.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/1/14)

manticle said:


> Yeast is still active once fermentables have been fermented. Acetaldehyde is one compound yeast produce during fermentation and 'clean up' during fermentation. Diacetyl and other VDKs are others.


Standing corrected. 

And Thankyou. Can you tell me how long that clean up should take? My ferment is quite common to be complete in 4-5days and then I start dry hopping. Normally cold crashing by day 10....does that seem alright?


----------



## manticle (18/1/14)

I think a few days is sufficient and even in the cold yeast can still do some conditioning work.
No one answer to how long because vessel shape, yeast variety, pressure differentials and a bunch of other stuff will be influential but if you are not noticing apples or butter or honey in unpleasant amounts then your schedule is working for your beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/1/14)

Good man. None of those flavours coming through.....just hops and malt.


----------



## waggastew (19/1/14)

Lower ABV American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.000
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 13.0 (EBC): 25.6
Bitterness (IBU): 20.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.250 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (41.67%)
1.000 kg Munich I (33.33%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (13.33%)
0.250 kg Carabohemian (8.33%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (3.33%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
5.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
5.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## TimT (19/1/14)

Today I bottled the apricot lemon verbena saison that I mentioned in this post.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77653-melbournes-saison-weather/

It withstood the insane temperatures of this week well - we kept it in a study where a small air conditioning unit was on for most of the day. Fermented like a champion - when I added apricots and the lemon verbena (with a splash of brandy that I'd been soaking them in) one week in it seemed to touch off a secondary ferment. Went down from an OG of 1.048 to a FG of 1.004.

Used Amarillo hops but I'd cut back on them if I did this again - at the moment I can't taste or smell any hint of the lemon verbena at all - it's got a lovely gentle lemony fragrance. But it's definitely got a nice fruity-winy zing to it. Can't wait to taste it when it's mature.

Soon I want to do another saison, possibly completely without hops - plan to bitter the brew with some yarrow in the garden (or possibly some wormwood) and round it out with some other herbs and leafs from our garden. We'll see how we go with that - any suggestions from others who have done hopless ales would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bconnery (19/1/14)

First brew in over a year....

Stock Clearance IPA

Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 16.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 61.2 IBUs


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2500.00 g Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 36.0 % 
4000.00 g Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain 1 57.6 % 
50.00 g Carafa III (Weyermann) (525.0 SRM) Grain 5 0.7 % 
50.00 g  Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 6 0.7 % 
210.00 g Crystal, Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (116.8 SR Grain 3 3.0 % 
140.00 g Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (55.8 SRM) Grain 4 2.0 % 
25.00 g Southern Cross [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 26.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Falconers Flight [10.80 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 8 15.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Southern Cross [11.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 7.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Falconers Flight [10.80 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop 9 7.3 IBUs
35.00 g Pacifica [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 3.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 12 0.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Pacifica [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs


----------



## bconnery (19/1/14)

Since I was on a roll I did this one too...
Sour Orange Saison

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l      
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.3 IBUs
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2500.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         1        49.5 %        
30.00 g               Aramis [8.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           8        9.2 IBUs      
900.00 ml             Sour Orange Juice (Boil 60.0 mins)       Flavor        6        -             
700.00 ml             Sour Orange Juice (Boil 0.0 mins)        Flavor        9        -             
1000.00 g             Pale Malt, Golden Promise Floor Malted ( Grain         2        19.8 %        
1000.00 g             Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM)   Grain         3        19.8 %        
250.00 g              Caramalt (Simpsons) (35.0 SRM)           Grain         4        5.0 %         
25.00 g               Northern Brewer [8.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop           7        21.1 IBUs     
300.00 g              Table Sugar (0.5 SRM)                    Sugar         5        5.9 %
```


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/1/14)

Ben, have you had stock to last you a while, or have you been forced to drink XXXX?


----------



## bconnery (19/1/14)

I'd been spending far too much money at bottleshops when I finally remembered Craftbrewer fresh wort kits so I threw some of them down in October, but it will be nice to be tasting my own creations again...
No XXXX, although someone has left some Crown Lagers in my fridge from christmas but there's always onions on the bbq for those


----------



## bradsbrew (19/1/14)

Both beers look like crackers Ben. You still using your own sour oranges?

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (19/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Both beers look like crackers Ben. You still using your own sour oranges?
> 
> Cheers


That's right Brad. Still got a stash of juice frozen. The trees down near Mum's have been cut back so might not have quite the same crop next year.


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/1/14)

TimT said:


> Today I bottled the apricot lemon verbena saison that I mentioned in this post.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77653-melbournes-saison-weather/
> 
> ...


Please attend the next Vic case swap. Im very interested in trying your brews/meads.


----------



## TimT (19/1/14)

Will see if I can make it. At the moment I'm a little afeared for the rest of my stuff post heat wave.


----------



## manticle (19/1/14)

Next swap will be in July, 2014 Tim so you have plenty of time.


----------



## TimT (20/1/14)

Saison number two is now in the fermenter. Yarrow for bittering, plus more yarrow (including a flower top), some strawberry leaf, raspberry leaf, and lemon verbena at end of boil for fragrance and to give it some tea-like flavourings. Added the grated rind of a lemon to the wort when it was cooled down to 21 degrees or so. Has a very mild astringency - we only planted the yarrow about two months ago and I took as much of it as I dared (it's a pretty prolific plant but will be better established by next spring). The lemon rind seems to be bringing out the lemon verbena flavours/smells nicely, hopefully that will remain during fermentation. Finally, to round off my complete conversion to hippydom, I chucked in some raisins for yeast nutrient (as well as some old yeast in the boil).

Incidentally, the yarrow is supposed to have similar preservative effects to hops.

So ferment, you good thing!


----------



## fletcher (20/1/14)

very excited to brew this baby this week:

```
Recipe: Grizzly IPA
Brewer: Fletcher
Asst Brewer: Baxter
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.44 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 18.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 32.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 73.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.12 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC)           Grain         1        79.1 %        
0.79 kg               Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         2        12.2 %        
0.33 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC)   Grain         3        5.1 %         
0.13 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC)             Grain         4        2.0 %         
0.10 kg               Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC)               Grain         5        1.5 %         
30.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop           6        43.7 IBUs     
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           7        24.6 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        8        -             
0.50 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins)          Other         9        -             
30.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min      Hop           10       1.3 IBUs      
30.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 1.0 Hop           11       1.9 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min          Hop           12       1.8 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         13       -             
30.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days  Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 4.0  Hop           16       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.48 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperature Step Time     
Saccharification  Add 33.40 l of water at 72.7 C          68.0 C           90 min
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/1/14)

Wow 44 Ibu from Columbus at 60mins....that's to me is a lot?


----------



## fletcher (20/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Wow 44 Ibu from Columbus at 60mins....that's to me is a lot?


yeah i like a bittering kick as much as i like a lot of flavour. i might trim it down a tad and was even thinking of making it 35IBU bittering and about 35IBU for later additions, i love late hop additions but don't want to be drinking a fruit salad.

what do you reckon?


----------



## jyo (20/1/14)

I have some slurry of Belle Saison (which I've been pretty impressed with) and have always wanted to throw some saison yeast at a stout. Here goes!

*Stout Saison*
Saison

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.450
Total Hops (g): 54.35
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (°P): 1.5
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.83 %
Colour (SRM): 27.6 (EBC): 54.4
Bitterness (IBU): 25.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 70

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.400 kg Barrett Burston Ale (80.73%)
0.300 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (5.5%)
0.300 kg Brown Malt (5.5%)
0.300 kg Chocolate (5.5%)
0.150 kg Carafa I malt (2.75%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
43.5 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
10.9 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 22°C with Danstar Belle Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (21/1/14)

First beer I used the belle for was a stout, yum!.

Munich mash out mild. 

80% best Munich
6.7% Simpsons medium crystal
6.7% sugar
3.3% cara aroma
3.3% pale choc

Challenger 60 mins

1.032
16 IBU

1469

Trying a mash out though this is quite different to most of my milds as I'm out of uk ale malt so not sure I'll pick up any difference from the mash out. 

62-20,68-20,76-80-10. Hoping to use the de activation of enzymes of the mash out by using a short rest at both low and high 60's. Fermentable but malty is the aim. Again, with the Munich in place of Maris I'm sure the flavour will be different anyway. I'm certainly keen to drink it


----------



## Bridges (21/1/14)

Haven't brewed for one reason or another since before Christmas so here it is.
Mashing as I type.

Seems like hard work as I finished my braumiser controller and its tested and ready but I am still using a gas burner BIAB set up with a hand held digital thermometer. Cant wait to get that brew rig finished!


Aussie Hop Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.800
Total Hops (g): 110.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.6
Bitterness (IBU): 54.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
3.300 kg Pale Ale Malt (68.75%)
1.000 kg Munich I (20.83%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.21%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (5.21%)
Hop Bill
----------------
22.0 g Summer Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
12.0 g Super Pride Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
24.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
20.0 g Summer Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
16.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Summer Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
6.0 g Victoria's Secret Pellet (16.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/1/14)

Planed this one all late hopped as an experimental beer on the whirlpool technique with my new gear ( pump, silicon hose and cam locks ) Also to see what the GP malt is like.

*Simcoe Golden Ale*

OG - 1.034
Abv - 3.4%
IBU - 25
EBC - 6
B/H Eff - 70%
Mash Eff - 86%
FV Vol - 21Lt

*Malt Bill*

70% Golden Promise Ale - TFUK
30% Weyermann Wheat - GER

*Hops*

Simcoe 11.7% - 7g @ 15mins 
Simcoe 11.7% - 14g @ 10mins
Simcoe 11.7% - 21g @ 5mins
Simcoe 11.7% - 28g @ 0mins - Whirlpool/Hopstand - 30mins
Simcoe 11.7% - 35g Dry Hopped @ 4c for 5days

*Yeast*

M44 - West Coast Ale - Mangrove Jacks Series - picthed at 17c - raise temp to 20c after 24hrs of ferment.


----------



## sponge (24/1/14)

I'm looking at getting something fairly simple down tomorrow morning - Just trying to get a few practice brews for my wedding in october to finalize some recipes (looking at bringing chesty with 6 kegs to serve on the night). I haven't brewed this for a while but I need a quick keg filler and it turned out preeeeetty nice last time so don't think too much will be changed.

US Wheat

50/50 pils/wheat

20IBUs some US hop (amarillo/cascade/citra.. just depends what I have in the freezer)

1.040

1272


----------



## .DJ. (24/1/14)

sponge said:


> I'm looking at getting something fairly simple down tomorrow morning - Just trying to get a few practice brews for my wedding in october to finalize some recipes (looking at bringing chesty with 6 kegs to serve on the night). I haven't brewed this for a while but I need a quick keg filler and it turned out preeeeetty nice last time so don't think too much will be changed.
> 
> US Wheat
> 
> ...


I do pretty much an identical beer but use 1010 instead... Gives a nice slight tartness to the beer which is good with the wheat...


----------



## fletcher (24/1/14)

on pratty's suggestions i've decided to add a lot of hops at the end of boil, rather than as much initially:

edit - looking to brew this this coming week. very excited.

```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.44 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 18.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 31.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 73.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt           Name                                     Type      #    %/IBU         
4.92 kg       Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC)           Grain     1    76.0 %        
0.84 kg       Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain     2    13.0 %        
0.39 kg       Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC)   Grain     3    6.0 %         
0.26 kg       Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC)             Grain     4    4.0 %         
0.06 kg       Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC)               Grain     5    1.0 %         
15.00 g       Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60. Hop       6    21.9 IBUs     
30.00 g       Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop       7    24.6 IBUs     
1.00 Items    Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining    8    -             
30.00 g       Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 15. Hop       9    21.7 IBUs     
0.50 tsp      Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins)          Other     10   -             
30.00 g       Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min      Hop       11   1.3 IBUs      
30.00 g       Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 1.0 Hop       12   1.9 IBUs      
30.00 g       Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min          Hop       13   1.8 IBUs      
2.0 pkg       Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast     14   -             
15.00 g       Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days  Hop       15   0.0 IBUs      
15.00 g       Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop  Hop       16   0.0 IBUs      
15.00 g       Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop       17   0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## sponge (24/1/14)

.DJ. said:


> I do pretty much an identical beer but use 1010 instead... Gives a nice slight tartness to the beer which is good with the wheat...


I've always liked the sound of that yeast, never used it though. I think I often find myself using a single yeast strand over a range of beers before moving onto something more specific like that. I was also just using this 'smaller' beer as a bit of a step up for future APA/AIPAs.

I'll definitely have to give the 1010 a go one day though. Really enjoy this style of beer as a nice quaffer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/1/14)

fletcher said:


> on pratty's suggestions i've decided to add a lot of hops at the end of boil, rather than as much initially:


I listened to a podcast today from the Brewing Networks Jz and Jp at the NHC in 2012 talking about the Can You Brew It challenge for the Lagunatis Hop Stoopid IPA. This is a super Ibu beer with Columbus. From memory recipe was something like this....( i add this as its the opposite of what we talked about on messages)

OG - 1.073
Abv - 8%
IBU - 185 ( if that is possible )

Malts - 97% 2-row Ale & 3% Victory Malt

The hopping schedule is crazy;

@ 90mins - 144g of Columbus
@ 12mins - 35g Cascade and 35g Chinook
@ Flameout - 56g Simcoe
Dry Hopping - again, 28g Columbus, 21g Simcoe and 14g Chinook


----------



## fletcher (24/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> I listened to a podcast today from the Brewing Networks Jz and Jp at the NHC in 2012 talking about the Can You Brew It challenge for the Lagunatis Hop Stoopid IPA. This is a super Ibu beer with Columbus. From memory recipe was something like this....( i add this as its the opposite of what we talked about on messages)
> 
> OG - 1.073
> Abv - 8%
> ...


oh yeah. when i input the pliny clone recipe into beersmith it came in at about 273IBU, but the actual or perceived IBU from memory is about 90-95. i'll try an earlier hop addition IPA next time with same/similar hops and see how it goes. compare the two.


----------



## malt_shovel (24/1/14)

Punched out about 40Ltrs of APA last night with a fellow brewer

9kg Pale Ale Malt
0.25kg Acid Malt
0.3kg Victory
0.35kg Caramunich I

OG around 1.056 (couldn't find where the wife stashed the refractometer....)

30gm Apollo (15AA%) at 60mins
then three lots of Ahtanum / Simcoe together split 35gm Ahtanum / 15gm Simcoe at 15mins, 5mins and flameout. 12gm of Gypsum to help get sulphates up relative to the Chlorides. Aiming around 45IBUs.

US-05 at 19degC.

Haven't used Ahtanum previously, so keen to see what it offers.

Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (24/1/14)

Got a sack each of dingemans and weyerman pils in the club bulk buy so looks like it'll be saison first then maybe a gasp, pilsner!


----------



## simplefisherman (24/1/14)

Summer Quaffer Ale 70l

6kg pilsner malt
2kg amber malt
2kg dark wheat malt
2kg wheat malt
.5kg caramunich

38g Nelson Sauvin pellet @60
30g Cascade pellet @20 
110g B Saaz flowers @5

32 ibu 
9 srm
Est 4.7% abv
Est og 1.048 Est fg 1.012
Mashed in @ 67º ended up 64º after 1hr45
10min mashout @ 78º
80min boil

Will be fermenting with s 05 @ 18º

Been a little while between brews so keen to get
the keezer filled up again...


----------



## Judanero (24/1/14)

Just finished putting this into fermenter:

*Impromptu Pale*

1.5 kg Pilsener malt
1.5 kg Ale malt
500g Wheat malt
200g Carahell
20g Chocolate malt

1 pkt Brew enhancer #2


15g Warrior @ 60 mins

25g Motueka @ 10
10g Waimea @ 10

1 tsp yeast nutrient @ flameout
Brewbrite @ flameout


Reuse 1056 yeast cake 


Dark Saison tomorrow!! :super:


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/1/14)

Saison/Blonde Ale
75% JW Ale
25% Wheat
Temp 70/72/78
Time 40/10/Raise Bag
FWH Magnum to 15IBU
OG 1038

Saison Cube gets Saaz to 7IBU on Belle Saison
Blonde Cube gets Ahtanum to 15IBU, 2g/l dry hop ahtanum on Wy Greenbelt


----------



## sponge (25/1/14)

sponge said:


> I'm looking at getting something fairly simple down tomorrow morning - Just trying to get a few practice brews for my wedding in october to finalize some recipes (looking at bringing chesty with 6 kegs to serve on the night). I haven't brewed this for a while but I need a quick keg filler and it turned out preeeeetty nice last time so don't think too much will be changed.
> 
> US Wheat
> 
> ...


Mashed in at 8am, cleaned up before midday. 

Ended up with centennial for the hops and have a starter on the go from some remaining wort which finished at 1.044. Should have this fermenting away nicely tomorrow..


----------



## Lodan (25/1/14)

Bells Two Hearted Clone

Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 54.1 IBUs
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.47 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 76.6 % 
0.97 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 2 16.6 % 
0.24 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3 4.1 % 
0.16 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 2.7 % 
16.40 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 17.0 IBUs 
16.40 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 6 15.6 IBUs 
16.40 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 13.1 IBUs 
16.40 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 8.4 IBUs 
11.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 10 - 
11.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

Mash at 65 for 90min


----------



## jyo (25/1/14)

malt_shovel said:


> Haven't used Ahtanum previously, so keen to see what it offers.
> 
> Cheers


I'll be keen to hear your feedback, mate. I was looking at getting a pound of this as the description sounds great.


----------



## lukiferj (25/1/14)

Lodan said:


> Bells Two Hearted Clone
> 
> Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
> Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
> ...


Love this hop!


----------



## Judanero (25/1/14)

Just finished cubing this to pitch tomorrow, it's a tweaking of one of Shawn's (Murrays) recipes.. can't remember where I picked it up though.

*Midnight Harvest* (Black Saison)- No chill

4 kg Pilsener malt (GER)
1 kg Wheat malt (AUS)
1 kg Flaked wheat (AUS)
500g Dark wheat malt (GER)
150g Carafa 3 (GER)

Mash @ 66 for 180 mins

(Will add 400g brown sugar after 48 hrs of ferment)

34 g Pacifica @ 40
25 g Pacifica @ cube hop

2hr boil

Brewbrite and 1 tsp yeast nutrient added at flameout

will use 2 x Belle saison packets for yeast.

Ferment at 20c for 48 hrs, add sugar, raise temp 1c per day for 6 days, hold at 28 for 72 hrs.

After ferment, add 20g of Cognac soaked oak chips, steep for 5 days then keg/ bottle.


Looking forward to this one!


----------



## malt_shovel (25/1/14)

jyo said:


> I'll be keen to hear your feedback, mate. I was looking at getting a pound of this as the description sounds great.


They were noticeably browner than the simcoe and have been frozen in vacuum bag but still smelt great. I am still keen to use them as a dry hop with the simcoe at the same ratio as the late boil additions. Source was yakima valley hand carried from the US.


----------



## Yob (25/1/14)

jyo said:


> I'll be keen to hear your feedback, mate. I was looking at getting a pound of this as the description sounds great.


Used it recently, gotta say, impressed, will be going again for sure, I did a side by side with Amarillo and the similarities are certainly there, will find the link. I think it was in the ahtanum thread, may have been in cube hops thread also


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/14)

Have the grain cracked for this trial double batch.
*Convict IPA*
Australian IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 45.0
Total Grain (kg): 11.750
Total Hops (g): 155.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 13.5 (EBC): 26.5
Bitterness (IBU): 40.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.000 kg Galaxy Malt (76.6%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (8.51%)
0.750 kg Flaked Oats (6.38%)
0.500 kg Carared (4.26%)
0.500 kg Chocolate, Pale (4.26%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (8.1% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
45.0 g Victoria Secret Leaf (17.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (8.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Victoria Secret Leaf (17.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Leaf (8.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Victoria Secret Leaf (17.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Multi step Infusion starting at 55°C for 10 ramped to 64°C for 60 then ramp to 78, stir then rest for 10. Double batch sparge.
Fermented at 19°C with WLP013 - London Ale ( yeast cake)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/1/14)

Hi brads brew, 

Why only 40ibu? At 1064 I'd would have thought that 55-65ibu would have been better balanced?


----------



## timmi9191 (25/1/14)

40 ibu ipa?? Hmmmm isn't that like having half a pull??


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/14)

Yep 40 IBU is on the low side but I thought i would try for low IBU to match with the drier finish. My thinking is that an Aussie IPA would be more malt driven and along the lines of something between a tooheys old and a coopers sparkling with the addition of body and alc%.

The oats and high % of carared and choc should add the sweetness and creaminess that I would expect from an AuIPA.


----------



## yum beer (26/1/14)

Strike water heating on, mash tun warming.
Thought I'd step outside the box for today's brew.

Australia Day Pale[/b] (Australian Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.6
Bitterness (IBU): 28.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
86.93% JWM Traditional Ale Malt
6.54% Wheat Malt
5.39% Munich I
1.14% Caramunich I
0.3 g/L Super Alpha (9.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Pride of Ringwood (6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (10.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Galaxy (10.1% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Galaxy (10.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.4 g/L Galaxy (10.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## indica86 (26/1/14)

Red Sails in the Sunset


OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 15.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBUs

Ingredients:

3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White)
1.00 kg Best Maltz RED X
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White)
60 Minutes 10 Magnum
15 Minutes 15 / 10 Amarillo / NS
5 minutes 20 / 10 Amarillo / NS
Dry Hop 20 / 15 Amarillo / NS

Edit : 4 hour mash - went Go Karting with the kids, get home, Lauter then boil.
I lost 1°C.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/1/14)

Brewing a cider today, adding a touch (only a touch) of lactose and some blue berries reduced in a syrup. and dumping an unknown cube on a heavily hopped red apa yeast cake.


----------



## manticle (26/1/14)

manticle said:


> 3711


Forgot what a beast this yeast is. Started at 17 and let ramp to 24 over 3-4 days. Yesterday it was at 1012. Checked today and it's 1005. Tastes like bread and apricots.

Couldn't get a grain order in in time last week so making do with what I have tomorrow. Probably a summerish lager - either a rice lager or a decocted pils/caramunich blend with some tettnanger and maybe some styrians. Will be making it up as I go along.


----------



## kevo (26/1/14)

indica86 said:


> Red Sails in the Sunset
> OG: 1.042 SG
> Estimated Color: 15.8 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBUs
> ...


Hope the beer is as good as the album!


----------



## Yob (26/1/14)

jyo said:


> _*"Ahtanum"*_ I'll be keen to hear your feedback, mate. I was looking at getting a pound of this as the description sounds great.


>HERE<

and further details of what I did

>HERE<

I had a sneaky taste out of the party keg this morning which has a blend of both those cubes and I was all :icon_drool2: :beerbang: B)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (26/1/14)

Thanks, Yob.


----------



## GABBA110360 (26/1/14)

Experiment
APA
46L
7KG PILSNER
0.5Kg cane sugar
0.5kg carapils
0.4 kg wheat malt
0.060 kg dark crystal

40 g POR @ 60 min
10 g centennial @ 20 min
10 g Willamette @20 min
15 g [email protected] 10 min
10 g NS @10 min

BIAB 66 C FOR 90 MIN
boil 60 min
haven't decided on yeast yet US-05 / or recultured coopers

og 1.041
fg 1.009
4.16% abv
colour srm 3,7
bitterness ibu 31.0 no chill adjusted

it was a variation of a grain bill I already had ready to go with a different hops schedule i'll drink it no matter what lol
effic. 70 %


----------



## philmud (26/1/14)

Brewing a saison hopped with summer saaz and Nelson Sauvin - recipe is on my beersmith app so I can't copy the file here. Hoping for lots of apricot.


----------



## mxd (27/1/14)

```
Recipe: 64 ltr German Pils	TYPE: All Grain
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 5.8 EBC		SRM RANGE: 3.9-9.8 EBC
IBU: 29.1 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 25.0-45.0 IBUs
OG: 1.046 SG		OG RANGE: 1.044-1.050 SG
FG: 1.012 SG		FG RANGE: 1.008-1.013 SG
BU:GU: 0.633		Calories: 546.2 kcal/l	Est ABV: 4.5 %		
EE%: 75.00 %	Batch: 64.00 l      Boil: 73.12 l	BT: 60 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------


Total Grain Weight: 12.50 kg	Total Hops: 215.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
12.00 kg              Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)            Grain         1        96.0 %        
0.50 kg               Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC)              Grain         2        4.0 %         


Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Protein Rest      Add 37.50 l of water at 59.2 C          55.0 C        5 min         
Saccharification  Add 0.00 l of water at 63.0 C           63.0 C        40 min        
Mash Step         Add 0.00 l of water at 68.0 C           68.0 C        15 min        
Mash Out          Add 0.00 l of water at 75.6 C           75.6 C        10 min        

---SPARGE PROCESS---
>>>>>>>>>>-RECYCLE FIRST RUNNINGS & VERIFY GRAIN/MLT TEMPS: 22.2 C/22.2 C
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD BOIL CHEMICALS BEFORE FWH
Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun , 48.39l) of 75.6 C water

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG	Est OG: 1.046 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
150.00 g              Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           3        25.3 IBUs     
35.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           4        3.6 IBUs      
30.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           5        0.2 IBUs      


---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary Start: 18 Jan 2010 - 7.00 Days at 20.0 C
Secondary Start: 25 Jan 2010 - 7.00 Days at 20.0 C
Style Carb Range: 2.40-2.80 Vols
Bottling Date: 25 Jan 2010 with 2.6 Volumes CO2: 
---NOTES------------------------------------
no chil adjustments, it should be around 35 ibu
```


----------



## manticle (27/1/14)

Using up a few leftovers

Light rice lager thing


Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color:
3 HCU (~4 SRM)


Bitterness: 32 IBU
OG: 1.045 FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 4.3% v/v (3.4% w/w)
Grain: 2.8kg Dingemans Pilsner
150g Carapils
800g Rice
Mash: 70% efficiency
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/10/40/10/10
Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.029 34 liters
500g dextrose
Hops: 10g Spalt (4% AA, 60 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Tettnanger (6% AA, 60 min.)
10g Spalt (4% AA, 20 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Tettnanger (6% AA, 20 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

Boiled rice to a mush, added to alpha amylase rest.
2 decoctions

Wyeast Danish lager


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/1/14)

Finally, got around to rebuilding my stocks again, the 'usual' for me - an APA, borderlining IPA levels.

*2014 APA (Vale-ish)*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.360
Total Hops (g): 120.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 6.9 (EBC): 13.5
Bitterness (IBU): 49.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (93.28%)
0.200 kg Crystal 30 (3.73%)
0.160 kg Rye Malt (2.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Apollo Pellet (18% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Belma Pellet (11.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/1/14)

Boil for 60mins and throw in 100g of hops, wow. Is that whirlpooled or a hopstand for 20mins or just cubed straight up???


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/1/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Boil for 60mins and throw in 100g of hops, wow. Is that whirlpooled or a hopstand for 20mins or just cubed straight up???


Cubed straight up. Have done 0 minute no chill additions, which work well, but nicked cube additions from Yob.

SWMBO loves Vale/IPA so it's about the fruitsalad, with fairly gentle bitterness.

If it works well, I'll likely never need to chill again, as I really was only down to chilling hop foward beers out of necessity.


----------



## fletcher (27/1/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Cubed straight up. Have done 0 minute no chill additions, which work well, but nicked cube additions from Yob.
> 
> SWMBO loves Vale/IPA so it's about the fruitsalad, with fairly gentle bitterness.
> 
> If it works well, I'll likely never need to chill again, as I really was only down to chilling hop foward beers out of necessity.


Goomba, i did a Vale IPA rip off only using Nelson, Citra and Galaxy as they've written on their site that they're the hops used. Considered using them at all? Not saying yours won't be great though


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/1/14)

fletcher said:


> Goomba, i did a Vale IPA rip off only using Nelson, Citra and Galaxy as they've written on their site that they're the hops used. Considered using them at all? Not saying yours won't be great though


Those are my 'normal' hops. If you look through the site's posts 2 or 3 years ago on the use of Nelson Sauvin, you'll note that I and another brewer called Big Nath contributing *heavily *to the discussion (and defended NS as a hop against a few that really hated it). And my Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale ale is a pretty decent clone (I reckon it's better and it does have some pretty decent feedback) - in the recipedb - using those 3 hops plus cascade. I kegged a massive dry hop of cascade and it was :icon_drool2:

But I have 1.2kg of hops in my freezer, lots of it Citra (none of it Nelson Sauvin), and I hadn't used Belma/Apollo before and Mosaic I liked because it added an extra dimension. CTZ because I'm of the opinion that a good fruitsalad beer needs some pine and dank (Chinook's a great variety for this as well, but I'm out). So it was a case of rebalancing a fairly standard house brew using what I had. So it's more about getting the fruitsalad in there, bitterness muted, rather than a pure VALE/IPA clone.

Have a look at that recipe, if you want a really nice APA. 

I'll work through these hops, once they're down below a kg, I'll grab some more Nelson and redo Lord Nelson Citra.... but replace Cascade with Chinook.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## winkle (31/1/14)

Experimental beer weekend -
1) Pink Peppercorn IPA,
2) Apricot Sour Ale #2 (bigger/sourer/stronger w/- more fresh fruit).

Should be fun.


----------



## Aydos (31/1/14)

How are you souring Perry?


----------



## winkle (31/1/14)

Acidified malt, sourish fruit and 3rd gen W3725PC yeast (it tends to get a little funkier each gen).


----------



## Aydos (31/1/14)

How long does it take to sour?


----------



## winkle (31/1/14)

A few months, sample bottles are your friend.


----------



## Aydos (31/1/14)

Damn I don't think I could wait that long


----------



## sponge (31/1/14)

Throw them in the back of a cupboard you don't use often and you'll forget about them. Keep them away from the main brewing area if you have troubles with the samplin' rate...


----------



## unclebarrel (31/1/14)

G'day guys.
So this is happening tonight.
The maiden voyage] (American Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 
Alcohol (ABV): 4.4 %
Bitterness (IBU): 38 
3kg Pale Malt
300g Wheat Malt
1kg Munich 
200g Medium crystal 120
18g Simcoe (13% Aplha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) 25 IBU
16g Chinook (13% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) 13 IBU
15g Nelson Sauvin (12% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

Mash at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05
Nice simple brew.
Not sure if all my numbers are spot on, I don't have any software yet…I am using an app called brew pal. !!! hahaha.

It's my first AG brew !!! Got some jitters, but a couple of beers will sort me out !!! :beerbang:
WIll get strike water ready by 6, boil started by 7…I hope !….should be chilled and in ferm fridge by 9:30 at the latest !!!! …again…I hope !! 
I have filled my head with so much info from all you blokes on this site I reckon I should go ok, but any tips are welcome !

UB


----------



## fletcher (31/1/14)

unclebarrel said:


> G'day guys.
> So this is happening tonight.
> The maiden voyage] (American Pale Ale)
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.043
> ...



looks amazing mate. download brewmate to help you out. worked great for me and is free


----------



## unclebarrel (31/1/14)

Brewmate.
Sweet, thanks fletcher !


Edit….just tried to download but it won't open.
I am as useful snake shampoo with computers. I have a macbook pro, is this why I can't open it ?


----------



## unclebarrel (1/2/14)

Anyway.
She didn't go too bad last night.
A bit unorganised but I managed !
Was expecting 23L @ 1.043, got 26L @ 1.038
I mashed in 32L, was this too much for this grain bill ?
The full hour boil didn't get to 23L, I didn't keep boiling because it was getting late and I still had to chill it before pitching.

Tasted pretty good from the OG sample.
Hope it all pans out well.


----------



## Ditchnbeer (1/2/14)

On a hot summers day I'm sure this brew will be tastey. With 4.5kgs of grain in yr recipe I would be trying to get about 21 litres in the fermenter, 28 litres into the boil kettle and mashing in with approx 3.5 litres per kilo of grain. I sparge with enough water to then get my target amount in the kettle. All those are approximate and can be fiddled with according to yr system but is a good guide, so trying fr 23 litres may have caused the lower OG. I use Brewsmith and recommend getting some software to help you, sometimes following whats already created for you can make agreat beer


----------



## unclebarrel (1/2/14)

Yeah man. Software is a must I reckons !
Good tips on volumes, thanks !


----------



## fletcher (1/2/14)

unclebarrel said:


> Anyway.
> She didn't go too bad last night.
> A bit unorganised but I managed !
> Was expecting 23L @ 1.043, got 26L @ 1.038
> ...


ah, just checked brewmate's website, and saw this:

*[SIZE=medium]Q:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium] Will BrewMate run on a Mac or Linux?[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=medium]A:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium] Possibly under [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]MONO[/SIZE][SIZE=medium], though we haven't done any real world testing yet. If you try it out please report back![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]i'm guessing it might not work on it properly sadly  sorry mate.[/SIZE]

even before that, i used to use an online tool at brewtoad.com. you can make your recipes there but it's not as detailed as other programmes. now i use beersmith - which is quite hard to get used to when you're starting out, but i'm super glad i stuck with it because it's really detailed and really helps you out with a lot of things you don't even realise about the brew process. i'd recommend taking the jump and buying it, i think it was about $30 or so last time i looked. 

the fact you didn't get to your post-boil volume is ok, just measure how much you boiled off as this is an important figure to factor in for your future brews. my first few were way off so you're doing ok i reckon 

EDIT: as a general rule of thumb now i often mash and boil for 90 minutes. it's good you didn't continue boiling off as this would have then affected your IBU, because your hops would have been in there for longer. it's ok of course and can be factored in, but this is just one thing to factor in if you continue to boil so you don't expect one thing and taste another bitter-er beer! haha


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (1/2/14)

Yesterday;


HOME BREW RECIPE:
Title: Russian Imperial Choc stout

Brew Method: BIAB
Style Name: Russian Imperial Stout
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 24 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 34 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.031
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.044
Final Gravity: 1.011
ABV (standard): 4.36%
IBU (tinseth): 52.09
SRM (morey): 3.46

FERMENTABLES:
4 kg - American - Pale 2-Row (86%)
0.15 kg - German - Dark Munich (3.2%)
0.5 kg - Rolled Oats (10.8%)

HOPS:
20 g - Horizon, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 31.28
25 g - Vanguard, Type: Pellet, AA: 5, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 9.47
20 g - Horizon, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 11.34
40 g - Horizon, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.5, Use: Aroma for 0 min

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 37.5 C, Time: 10 min, Amount: 9 L
2) Infusion, Temp: 40 C, Time: 15 min, Amount: 15 L
3) Infusion, Temp: 60 C, Time: 20 min, Amount: 24 L
4) Infusion, Temp: 65 C, Time: 40 min, Amount: 24 L
5) Infusion, Temp: 78 C, Time: 10 min
6) Sparge, Temp: 70 C, Amount: 10 L

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
5 g - Epson salts , Type: Water Agt, Use: Boil
5 g - whirlfloc, Time: 10 min, Type: Fining, Use: Mash
500 g - Coco powder , Time: 40 min, Type: Flavor, Use: Boil

YEAST:
Wyeast - London Ale 1028
Starter: Yes
Form: Liquid
Attenuation (avg): 75%
Flocculation: Med-Low
Optimum Temp: 15.56 - 22.22 C
Fermentation Temp: 16 C
Pitch Rate: 0.75 (M cells / ml / deg P)

TARGET WATER PROFILE:
Profile Name: Balanced Profile
Ca2: 80
Mg2: 5
Na: 25
Cl: 75
SO4: 80
HCO3: 100
Water Notes:

NOTES:
Over shot first infusion was aiming for 35c.


not true to form but had to call it something Kool :super:


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/2/14)

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Yesterday;
> 
> 
> HOME BREW RECIPE:
> ...


A RIS at 4.4% Abv and 3.5 srm......ummm no??


----------



## lukiferj (2/2/14)

More like a pale ale with cocoa powder. Goig to need to get way more (or at least some) dark and roast malts in there.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (2/2/14)

Yep half arsed attempt. 
I will do a mini boil with some "dark or roast" malts. 
Live and learn. Built around a box of coco powder from the bakery prolly not the best idea.


----------



## winkle (3/2/14)

This should get brewed next weekend, with a bit of luck (still have to sort out the Apricot Sour)
Recipe: Bollux Brown Ale test
Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Specifications --------------------------
Boil Size: 31.09 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.82 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
Bottling Volume: 19.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 35.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes Ingredients: ------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
0.27 Cup Macadamia Nuts (secondary) Flavor 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 2 81.6 %
0.25 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 3 5.1 %
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 5.1 %
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC) Grain 5 4.1 %
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 6 4.1 %
18.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 26.7 IBUs
1.16 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 -
28.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Aroma Steep 15.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) [23.66 m Yeast 10 -
1.16 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 11 -
Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg ----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 15.81 l of water at 71.9 C 66.7 C 60 min
Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (6.16l, 17.06l) of 75.6 C water

This is the first time using nuts in a brew for me, but this nut process was on the web (so you know it'll be true), lightly roast, roughly chop, then steep in boiling water 30 minutes, freeze then remove oils, put in secondary.


----------



## Bentnose (3/2/14)

Whipped this one up today, my first Saison, I can hear it going gangbusters under the house as I type this, hope it doesn't keep me awake. Seem to be struggling with efficiency using BIAB, just need to start increasing the ingredients a bit, bag was pretty heavy so more would be a struggle, maybe use DME over 6Kg of grain.
Brewed Monday 3rd of February
I’ll Have One Saison
5.25 5Kg Joe White Ale Malt
50g Weyermann Cara Aroma
900g Joe White Wheat Malt
750g Joe White Vienna Malt 
Mash, 22L strike temp 69 BIAB @ settled @ 65, dropped to 63 after 100 mins. Added 7L of 99 water to raise temp to 72.
10g Simcoe 11.8% @ 60min
14g Simcoe 11.8% @ 15 minute plus Irish Moss
25g Simcoe 11.8% @ flame out
est EBC 18 est IBU 31 OG 1.052 batch size 19.25L, efficiency 53%

Yeast: Danstar Belle Saison, rehydrated and pitched at 24 degrees.
[SIZE=12pt]Fermentation started in less than 5 hours, this is a vigorous yeast[/SIZE]


----------



## mje1980 (4/2/14)

Yeast starter belgian Amber Ale.

42.1% dingemans pils
42.1% bb pale
4.2% abbey malt
1.1% pale choc
10.5% sugaz.

Challenger 60

1.052
22 IBU 

3787.


----------



## mje1980 (4/2/14)

And on top of that

Golden strong

85.1% dingemans pils
3% abbey malt
11.9% sugaz

Challenger 60

1.070
22 IBU


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/2/14)

This is a cross breed IPA, using the malt profile of the Holgate Roadtrip as per the bottle ( All Vienna and touch of crystal ) and hopping it with a Green Flash West Coast IPA combos and bringing all that together with Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale :super:

American IPA

OG - 1.060
ABV - 6.2%
EBC - 22
IBU - 65
Eff Mash - 85%
Eff B/House - 70%
Final Vol - 21Lt

*Grains*

97% Weyermann Vienna
3% Weyermann Carahell

*Hops*

SImcoe @ 90m
Simcoe & Columbus @ 60m
Simcoe & Columbus @ 30m
Simcoe & Columbus @ 15m
Cascade @ 10m
Simcoe Columbus @ 0m - 20min Whirlpool/Hopstand
Dry Hop - 28g of each - Amarillo, Centennial, Cascade, Simcoe & Columbus for 4days after fermentation.

*Yeast*

Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale - 1.3lts starter pitched at 17c - after adding pure O2 for 60seconds

Set temp to 18c, when krausen forms wait 24hrs and raise temp up 1c for 3 days ferment out at 21c. B)


----------



## yum beer (6/2/14)

Probably put this down Saturday

Steam Ale (California Common Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 6.2 (EBC): 12.3
Bitterness (IBU): 37.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90.01% American 2-Row
4.99% Carapils (Dextrine)
4.99% Crystal 40
1.1 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with WLP810 - San Francisco Lager


----------



## Tahoose (6/2/14)

Maxi stovetop pale ale (first attempt)

JW traditional ale 4.6 kg
Mash 65 , 60 mins 
Boil 60 mins 

20g POR @ 60mins 
37g cascade @ cube/flameout 

4g brewbright 

Forgot to take an OG when going into the cube (was half cut)

Got 15ltrs into the cube hoping to dilute down to around 25 for a 4.9% beer, 5.2% in the bottle


----------



## unclebarrel (6/2/14)

Pratty1.

Simcoe, Columbus and cascade. 

My mouth is watering !


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/2/14)

Table APA (most likely fermented on belle saison)

JW Pale 70%
JW Munich 20%
JW Wheat 8%
JW Dark Crystal 2%
Temp 70/72/78
Time 30/10/Raise Bag

Magnum FWH to 7.5 IBU
Cube I - 30g Citra then dry hopped with 45g Citra
Cube II - 30g Bravo then dry hopped with 45g Bravo

Wanted to go Wy Greenbelt but dont think I can wait for the weather to cool down. Belle Saison has been pumping.

OG 1038
FG Depending on yeast


----------



## Tahoose (7/2/14)

2 brew in 3 days woohooo

"Honey I made a Beer" (honey wheat)

1.6 kg JW traditional Ale
500 Aldi Honey

12ltr Batch

60min boil
20g POR @ 60 mins for 30 IBU's
honey @ 5 mins

Brewbright

pretty smooth brew day

started cracking my grain at 0850, in the no chill cube at 1225, then enjoyed a beer with lunch :beer:
post boil
12.2ltrs
OG 1.046 (aiming for 1.048)

Will ferment with Windsor Nottingham at 17c


----------



## JB (7/2/14)

This is a bit of a nod to the brew I made about 18 months ago that got me back into homebrew after a number of years break & roped in a good mate into the wonderful world of homebrew too – amended slightly for AG & to suit my stocks J

*CC APA*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.100
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.6
Bitterness (IBU): 35.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.400 kg Pale Ale Malt (86.27%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (9.8%)
0.200 kg Crystal 40 (3.92%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Warrior Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

- dry hopping to be determined

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II starter


----------



## manticle (8/2/14)

ESB


Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color:
15 HCU (~9 SRM)


Bitterness: 44 IBU
OG: 1.055 FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 5.6% v/v (4.4% w/w)
Grain: 5kg Simpsons maris
50g Dingemans aromatic
200g dingemans biscuit
85g simpsons lightcrystal 50-60L
85g simpsons medium crystal 70-80L
85g simpsons dark crystal 95-115L
Mash: 70% efficiency

TEMP: 55/63/68/72/78
TIME: 5/10/40/10/10
Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.036 34 liters
Hops: 20g challenger (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g challenger (8.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
10g challenger (aroma)
10g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

Shade of CaCl2 and a sprinkle of CaSO4 to mash and boil, favouring the chloride.

Reduction of 2-3 litres of wort.

1469


----------



## bullsneck (8/2/14)

manticle said:


> ESB
> Reduction of 2-3 litres of wort.


So you're just leaving the pot out in the sun? It'd almost work!


----------



## manticle (8/2/14)

Not just the reduction - the boil too. Save on power.


----------



## yum beer (9/2/14)

Yesterdays plans changed, no Steam Beer...yeast hadn't fired.
Put down a Hobgoblin...finally.
Smelt friggin awesome and tasted bloody good too.
Pitching later today.

Yeast for steam beer has decided to pull its finger out....only took 48 hours, oh well what can you expect 2 weeks past BB date.
Good head start for when it gets done in a few weeks.


----------



## Grainer (9/2/14)

Johnnys Coffee Chocy Choc Breakfast Stout


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 47.30 l
Boil Size: 51.08 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 49.19 l
Final Bottling Vol: 47.30 l
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Date: 07 Feb 2014
Brewer: John Hayman
Asst Brewer:
Equipment: My Equipment
Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.0 %
Taste Rating: 30.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients *Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU* 12.00 kg Joe White - Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 55.7 % 2.50 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (6.9 EBC) Grain 2 11.6 % 2.00 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 3 9.3 % 1.50 kg Oats, Rolled/Flaked (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 7.0 % 1.00 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC) Grain 5 4.6 % 0.78 kg Rolled/Flaked Barley (1.5 EBC) Grain 6 3.6 % 0.58 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 7 2.7 % 0.58 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 8 2.7 % 0.58 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 9 2.7 % 280.19 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 48.3 IBUs 105.08 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 11 18.1 IBUs 100.12 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 12 16.2 IBUs 1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 13 - 150.00 g Chocolate Nibs (Boil 15.0 mins) Flavor 14 - 100.00 g Chocolate 85% (Boil 15.0 mins) Spice 15 - 5.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 16 - 100.00 g Sumatran Coffee (Boil 0.0 mins) Flavor 17 - 70.00 g Costa Rican Coffee (Boil 0.0 mins) Flavor 18 - 120.00 g Costa Rican Coffee (Secondary 0.0 mins) Flavor 19 - 50.00 g Chocolate Nibs (Secondary 0.0 mins) Flavor 20 - 40.00 g Sumatran Coffee (Secondary 0.0 mins) Flavor 21 - 100.00 g Chocolate 85% (Secondary 0.0 mins) Spice 22 -
Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.094 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.024 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.4 %
Bitterness: 82.7 IBUs
Est Color: 115.3 EBC
Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Calories: 427.1 kcal/l

Mash Profile
Mash Name: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Sparge Water: 20.51 l
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE
Total Grain Weight: 21.53 kg
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C
Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Mash PH: 5.20
Mash Steps *Name* *Description* *Step Temperature* *Step Time* Protein rest Add -0.01 l of water at -32338.5 C 55.0 C 10 min Saccharification Add 56.14 l of water at 68.4 C 66.7 C 60 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min
Sparge: Fly sparge with 20.51 l water at 75.6 C
Mash Notes: Temperature mash for use when mashing in a brew pot over a heat source such as the stove. Use heat to maintain desired temperature during the mash.
Carbonation and Storage
Carbonation Type: Bottle
Pressure/Weight: 253.16 g
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 21.1 C
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Volumes of CO2: 2.3
Carbonation Used: Bottle with 253.16 g Table Sugar
Age for: 30.00 days
Storage Temperature: 18.3 C

Notes


Now theres some major shit going on there !!! Threw in a fee extra things cause I love experimenting and mixing receipes.. Ran out of willamette so had to substitute 


_Created with BeerSmith_​


----------



## malt_shovel (10/2/14)

Grainer. I have been looking at clone recipes of founders breakfast stout for some ideas and this looks similar. What yeast are you going with and how are you addidng the coffee in the secondary (is it a espresso type of preparation or just throwing it in ground up)? Also what sort of chocolate did you use? Last question was how did you land on your target IBU? 
Would be keen to here how this turns out but will hopefully have mine brewing by tbe time this one is ready to drink.
Cheers


----------



## Yeastfridge (10/2/14)

Saison


Grain
2050g Castle Pale ale (41.3%)
1500g Joe White Wheat (30.3%)
800g Castle Munich (16.2%)
600g Joe White Munich II (12.1%)

Hops
30g Styrian Goldings pellets 5.5% 60 mins
20g Styrian Goldings pellets 5.5% Whirlpool

Water
2g calcium carbonate
3g calcium sulphate
1g tartaric acid, plus a pinch into sparge water

Mash
66˚C infusion mash 60 mins, 4.5L dunk sparge, then raised to 75˚C mashout.

Yeast
Wyeast French Saison 3711 activator, 4 hours. Pitched into 21.5˚C wort. Fermenting ambient.


Other info:
No chill BIAB (added 10 mins to both hop additions to compensate a little)
Hops in hop sock, removed after 10 min whirlpool
23L
75% efficiency
60 min boil
estimated IBU 26.9
OG = 1.049
estimated SRM = 8.43


Brewed on Thursday, pitched on Friday.
I was just brewing with what I wanted to finish off before getting into some new bags of base malt, hence the wheat and two types of Munich in a saison. I'm not after a beer true to style, just after something tasty and hopefully fairly dry or balanced. Lower-middle end of the bitterness for the style but also lower-middle for alcohol too, so hoping that will balance out.

Any thoughts on the amount of Munich in there? I'm hope for a big malty backbone but would be a bit bummed if it was sweet. I'm hoping the attenuation of the 3711 (never used it before) will rip right through and get me an FG of 1.008 or lower, other people seem to be getting 1.002-004 with even bigger malt bills than mine (though no/less Munich).


----------



## Yeastfridge (10/2/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Table APA (most likely fermented on belle saison)
> 
> JW Pale 70%
> JW Munich 20%
> ...


Midnight Brew,
how are you calculating your FWH IBUs? Sounds like a killer table beer!


----------



## sponge (10/2/14)

YF, there should be an option in your brewing software (assuming you're using a program like beersmith etc) to enter your hops as FWH additions and calculate the IBU's for you.


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/2/14)

Yeastfridge said:


> Midnight Brew,
> how are you calculating your FWH IBUs? Sounds like a killer table beer!





sponge said:


> YF, there should be an option in your brewing software (assuming you're using a program like beersmith etc) to enter your hops as FWH additions and calculate the IBU's for you.


That's pretty much how I do it. The aim is to have the same og/bu ratio as my house apa. If I do go on the belle saison it will end up a normal strength approachable apa having a lower ratio. If your in Melbourne you're welcome to try a bottle when it's fermented.


----------



## Grainer (10/2/14)

malt_shovel said:


> Grainer. I have been looking at clone recipes of founders breakfast stout for some ideas and this looks similar. What yeast are you going with and how are you addidng the coffee in the secondary (is it a espresso type of preparation or just throwing it in ground up)? Also what sort of chocolate did you use? Last question was how did you land on your target IBU?
> Would be keen to here how this turns out but will hopefully have mine brewing by tbe time this one is ready to drink.
> Cheers


The coffee will be added from a percolator sand cooled before addition to get rid of any nasties... I am using YLP001 Californian Ale..but most people use Wyeast 1056 ..I couldn't get it so this was the next on hand..pitched today.. Target IBU spot on. I used a combination of sweet dark chocolate nibs and 85% coca block chocolate..the better stuff from safeway..

Stay tuned..hopefully it works out.. as there was the vienna, special B addition and Joe White Trad instead of the Briess 2-row...also I ran out of Willamette and had to substitute for it...


----------



## Donske (11/2/14)

Knocking out 2 double batches Saturday, going to be a long day.

First up;

*Pale Ale 9* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 5.1 (EBC): 10.0
Bitterness (IBU): 35.8 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

93.75% American 2-Row
4.17% Carapils (Dextrine)
2.08% Crystal 60

0.3 g/L Warrior (15.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Ahtanum (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Cascade (6.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L D Saaz (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.5 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Notes: Sparge water split into 2 equally sized batch sparges

0 minute additions split and added to cubes

1 cube to be fermented with US-05 @ 18°C

1 cube to be fermented with Belle Saison @ 20°C

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Then;

*Mild 5* (Mild)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.033 (°P): 8.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 3.24 %
Colour (SRM): 18.4 (EBC): 36.2
Bitterness (IBU): 14.3 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

56.34% Maris Otter Malt
28.17% Biscuit
7.04% Caramunich III
7.04% Crystal 80
1.41% Roasted Barley

0.8 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Yeastfridge (11/2/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> That's pretty much how I do it. The aim is to have the same og/bu ratio as my house apa. If I do go on the belle saison it will end up a normal strength approachable apa having a lower ratio. If your in Melbourne you're welcome to try a bottle when it's fermented.


Would love to try it but I'm in Sydney - I'll have to try brewing my own!


----------



## waggastew (11/2/14)

Harvest Ale - Pale Ale with 50g of homegrown Chinook at 0mins

Being 'assisted' by Dad's little helper









800g

Marris Otter

100g

Munich I

100g

Wheat malt

60g

Carapils

50g

Dextrose

8g

EKG (4.7%), 60min to 20IBU

50g

Homegrown dried Chinook, 0min

1/4tsp

Gypsum

1/8

Whirlfloc

1/4 tsp

Yeast nutrient

1/4pk

US05, Rhydrated

Only a 5L batch. Mash at 65degC, Ferment at 19degC.


----------



## vykuza (11/2/14)

Grainer said:


> The coffee will be added from a percolator sand cooled before addition to get rid of any nasties..


I've had success making a "cold" brew out of boiled, cooled water and left to steep overnight on the coffee in a french press/plunger then into a keg. I'd reconsider if I were bottling - but the cold brewing gives you great coffee flavour without the bigger harsh bitterness


----------



## winkle (11/2/14)

> Apricot Sour
> Ingredients: ------------ Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 2.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 33.3 %
> 1.80 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 30.0 %
> ...


Hopefully will be as tart as this one.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/2/14)

winkle said:


> Hopefully will be as tart as this one.
> 
> 
> 
> apricot.JPG


How did the pink peppercorn IPA go winkle?


----------



## winkle (11/2/14)

I only just kegged it, ask me in a couple of weeks - the sample I had was all over the place, quite weird actually, but it will improve (I hope).


----------



## Aydos (11/2/14)

How come you use so much acidulated malt in that apricot sour recipe, does it amplify the tartness of the apricots or something?


----------



## indica86 (12/2/14)

Recipe: Flight of the Conchords

Style: American Pale Ale

Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 21.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.8 IBUs

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston)
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White)
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White)
15.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet
20.00 g Falconer's Flight - Boil 15.0
20.00 g Falconer's Flight - Boil 5.0
20.00 g Falconer's Flight - Dry Hop

Mangrove Jack's West Coast Ale


----------



## indica86 (13/2/14)

Recipe: Bleeding Heart
Style: American IPA

Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 32.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 53.2 IBUs

5.00 kg Best Maltz RED X (30.0 EBC)
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.2 EBC)
10.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)
20.00 g Chinook - Boil 10.0 min
15.00 g Simcoe - Boil 10.0 min
10.00 g Falconer's Flight - Boil 10.0
25.00 g Chinook - Boil 5.0
20.00 g Simcoe - Boil 5.0
15.00 g Falconer's Flight - Boil 5.0
15.00 g Falconer's Flight - Dry Hop
15.00 g Simcoe - Dry Hop

Mangrove Jack's West Coast Ale


Horrible stuck sparge pissed me off no end.
But we got there. Good effieciency in the end.


----------



## sponge (13/2/14)

APA

58% GP
20% rye
20% munich
2% med xtal

Chinook & Citra (or similar - it'll depend upon what I need to use up in the freezer) @ FHW & Cube

1.048
35 IBUs
1272 @ 18'C


----------



## yankinoz (13/2/14)

Quirky English bitter:
NOTE: A previous and conventional batch of bitter had 93% MO and 7% medium crystal, EKG and Willamette hops, and West Yorkshire liquid yeast, and was mashed at 67. Nice balance of ester and malt flavours but not to my tastes a summer brew. So I thought I'd mash a bit lower, lower the caramel in favor of toast and melanoidinn, use a slightly more neutral yeast and bring the hops a bit more forward.

22 L starting boil volume and 22 L final beer volume.

BIAB mash at 66 C for 75 minutes and batch sparged:
3.5 kg Simpson Maris Otter
100g Bestmalz melanoidin
160 g home-toasted JW wheat malt
40 g Dingemans Special B

75 minute boil

@ -60, 28g of Challenger
@ -17, 12 g Challenger, 12 g Willamette and 12g EKG
After cooling to 79 C (below DMS formation temperature) with cold sterile water, added 8g each of Willamette and EKG. Delayed further cooling for ten minutes, then cooled fast.
OG of 21L 1.048, mash efficiency 88%
Fermented w. US-05 for 18 days in primary, starting at 17 and rising to 20.
Bottled after adding to fermenter 1 L boiled water with 120 g cane sugar, and after cooling 2 ml Challenger “liquid hops” (hop oil in solution). 

A sample tasted at bottling was very promising, but that early reading can deceive.


----------



## The Village Idiot (15/2/14)

Cubed and cleaned up :super:

*Balgownie Bitter*

90% Low Colour Maris
2.5% Heritage Crystal
2.5% Dark Crystal
5% Wheat Malt

45g EKG @ 60
20g EKG @ 10
20g EKG @ Flame out.

1.047 & 39.6 IBU (no chill)

Probably use Wyeast 1318 London III


----------



## mje1980 (17/2/14)

Witbier

44.4% dingemans pils
44.4% raw wheat
11.1% raw oats

Some coriander chamomile tea and fresh orange zest ( need to re read BLAM etc for amounts, but from memory last time I only added small amounts to good effect ).

Challenger 60 mins

Cereal mash for the wheat n oats, back to main mash to raise from 62 up to 72c.

1.046
15 IBU

Wy 3944


----------



## mje1980 (18/2/14)

My "starter" Belgian pale ale came out at 1.060, so I don't want to just use a smack pack on it so I'm quickly doing a table beer for it. 


47.6% abbey malt
44.4% best Munich 
7.9% cara belge

Challenger 60 mins

Wy 3787

1.030
14 IBU


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/2/14)

sponge said:


> APA
> 
> 58% GP
> 20% rye
> ...


How does the rye go in an APA, had a very similar recipe in mind. In fact had only difference is the base and an added dry hop addition.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/2/14)

American Pale Ale

*Eleventh Hour Pale Ale 6* ( still fine tuning the house ale recipe )

OG - 1050
ABV - 5%
IBU - 35
EBC - 16

85% Ale Malt
10% Wheat Malt
5% Caraamber (Crystal 40)

Bittering Hop - Magnum 14g @ 45mins = 15ibu
Flavour Hop - Amarillo 35g @ 10mins = 10ibu
Aroma Hop - Cascade 35g @ 0mins - Whirlpooled 20mins = 10ibu
Dry Hop - Centennial 35g = 1.6g/L for 5days @ 4c

Keg and condition for 2 weeks before serving :beerbang:


----------



## sponge (18/2/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> How does the rye go in an APA, had a very similar recipe in mind. In fact had only difference is the base and an added dry hop addition.


I put rye into the majority of my APAs and love it. Real nice slickness to balance the bitterness of the hops. I don't normally go over 20% but have seen a few recipes from brewers going well above that with good results.

I ended up going all citra for that recipe and will dry hop with some also (if I can find anymore in my freezer). I ended up having a 3 hour mash as well due to forgetting about playing squash with a mate about 30min into the mash. Wort ended up nice and clear..

It's in the fermenter now so am hoping she'll be in the keg and good to go by next weekend.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/2/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> How does the rye go in an APA, had a very similar recipe in mind. In fact had only difference is the base and an added dry hop addition.


I like (and have for a long time) used Rye as a spec malt (so say 5% or so). My Lord Nelson recipe was an early version of this.

My only issue, is that once I get to 10%, I find it muddies the beer and my hops and loses something. That's about the best description, but yeah - just prefer it down as a part flavour.


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/2/14)

sponge said:


> It's in the fermenter now so am hoping she'll be in the keg and good to go by next weekend.


Let us know how it goes, looks like a ripper.



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I like (and have for a long time) used Rye as a spec malt (so say 5% or so). My Lord Nelson recipe was an early version of this.
> 
> My only issue, is that once I get to 10%, I find it muddies the beer and my hops and loses something. That's about the best description, but yeah - just prefer it down as a part flavour.


Thanks LRG, have 5kg of it and was planning a Smurto Rye Golden ale and my house apa which is usually 8% wheat and just subbing it for 8% rye.


----------



## Phoney (18/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I like (and have for a long time) used Rye as a spec malt (so say 5% or so). My Lord Nelson recipe was an early version of this.
> 
> My only issue, is that once I get to 10%, I find it muddies the beer and my hops and loses something. That's about the best description, but yeah - just prefer it down as a part flavour.


At 20% Rye I've ended up with a scorched element and my beer tasting like an ashtray.

What I'm brewing:

Wild pecan porter
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f126/wild-pecan-porter-340640/

Chinook & Simcoe APA
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f66/chinook-simcoe-apa-448137/


----------



## fletcher (18/2/14)

making a dry cream ale/lager rip off this weekend. simply for lifting up my head and pouring down my throat in the heat.

20L - biab
2.5kg joe white traditional ale
300gm minute rice
64C for 90 mins
11gm galena @ 60

us-05 @ 17C
yeast nutrient
amylase enzyme

1.030 OG
1.000 FG
17IBU

thinking of adding some polenta, but don't want a multitude of different flavours, just minimal.


----------



## sponge (18/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I like (and have for a long time) used Rye as a spec malt (so say 5% or so). My Lord Nelson recipe was an early version of this.
> 
> My only issue, is that once I get to 10%, I find it muddies the beer and my hops and loses something. That's about the best description, but yeah - just prefer it down as a part flavour.


I do know what you mean, it does 'muddy' the flavour somewhat, but I find (especially) with really fruity hops is to help cut back on the full fruit salad and tame it a bit, but also adds that oily mouthfeel. I findthe rye just helps add a little something to the malt profile instead of just finishing dry and being left with a mouth full of fruit.

It's almost (big almost) similar to adding chinook/simcoe/something piney to help balance the fruit, but from a different direction.

Similarly to you I'll also add it at lower rates, but decided to go in with a kilo (20%) with that brew.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/2/14)

Have locked the old one. To save wading through almost 300 pages, please post recipes here.


----------



## danestead (18/2/14)

Dano's Summer Lager

Just crash chilled it today and will keg for further conditioning (if I can keep my hands off it) in a week.

Batch size 25L
OG 1.050
FG 1.013
IBU 20
EBC 6
ALC 4.9%

100% Weyermann Pilsner Malt
15g (0.6g/L) Hallertau Hersbrucker @ 15mins
The rest of the IBU's @ 60mins

Mash
63deg for 60mins
72deg for 20mins
78deg for 10mins

Wyeast 2000 Budvar Lager with 5L starter achieving approx 430 billion cells.

Fermented at 10deg - raised to 18deg for 3 days towards end of ferment.

Will report back in a week when it's kegged but its tasting pretty nice out of the fermenter so far


----------



## TimT (21/2/14)

Today I began two witbier/saisons, brewing double quantities, with a plan to pour the wort into two separate fermenters. The first time I've done this and I've had a few logistical difficulties, though they hopefully won't compromise the quality of the brew too much.

I used yarrow and hazel to bitter the brew. Turns out I probably didn't add nearly enough, certainly not enough for a double quantity brew.

Also, just for once, I massively overshot the gravity I was aiming for. I thought it was going to be 1.055. It turned out to be just above 1.072!

I think this is, basically, because I boiled down lower than I should have. (I was going to boil low anyway - I'm going to add honey to one of the brews). Also, more of the precipitate/cloudy material will probably end up in one ale in particular, as I.... well, let's not get into all the awkward details about my shoddy 'system', shall we?

I think they'll ferment nicely. I've sealed them up and am letting them cool overnight and will add yeast tomorrow. A few more additions of herbs to come later, in secondary ferment.


----------



## Weizguy (23/2/14)

Forgive me forum, it has been almost 2 months since I last brewed (not counting yeast starters). Today, its a decoction with:


Schneider Weisse - (from " Brew Classic European beers at home")


*Brew Type:* All Grain

*Date:* 23/02/2014

*Style:* Weizen/Weissbier

*Brewer:* Seth

*Batch Size:* 28.00 L

*Assistant Brewer: nil*

*Boil Volume:* 34.31 L

*Boil Time:* 60 min

*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 70.0 %

*Equipment:* Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle




*Ingredients*

Amount

Item

Type

% or IBU

3.77 kg

Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)

Grain

60.2 %

1.07 kg

Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC)

Grain

17.1 %

1.06 kg

Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)

Grain

16.9 %

0.36 kg

Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC)

Grain

5.8 %

30.00 gm

Hallertauer [4.50%] (90 min)

Hops

14.4 IBU

10.00 gm

Hallertauer [4.50%] (15 min)

Hops

1.3 IBU

1.00 tsp

Brew-brite

Misc



1 Pkgs

Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Starter 2000 ml]

Yeast-Wheat




*Beer Profile*

*Estimated Original Gravity:* 1.050 SG (1.044-1.052 SG)



*Estimated Final Gravity:* 1.012 SG (1.010-1.014 SG)



*Estimated Color:* 13.5 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC)

*Color* *[Color]*

*Bitterness:* 15.7 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU)

*Alpha Acid Units:* 0.9 AAU

*Estimated Alcohol by Volume:* 5.2% (4.3-5.6 %)






*Mash Profile*

*Name:* Wheat decoction - temps as specified by Weyermann

*Mash Tun Weight:* 7.00 kg

*Mash Grain Weight:* 6.26 kg

*Mash PH:* 5.4 PH

*Grain Temperature:* 25.0 C

*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C

*Sparge Water:* 21.63 L

*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* TRUE


 Name

Description

Step Temp

Step Time

Mash in

Add 15.65 L of water at 43.5 C

35.0 C

20 min

Step

Add 3.70 L of water at 97.1.0 C

45.0 C

20 min

Protein rest

Decoct 3.15 L of mash and boil it

52.0 C

40 min

Low Saccharification

Decoct 5.16 L of mash and boil it

62.0 C

30 min

High saccharification

Decoct 6.52 L of mash and boil it

72.0 C

30 min

Mash out

Decoct 5.31 L of mash and boil it

78.0 C

10 min

*Mash Notes*
Decoction mash schedule from the Weyermann website

About time I made an everyday approachable drinking beer. The oak-smoked weizenbock was toooo big for a mowing beer
Seth out


----------



## Helles (23/2/14)

Some thing like Stone and Wood Pacific Ale

128lt OG 1044
10 kg tradional ale
2 kg Vienna
8 kg joe white Wheat
3kg honey

30g Galaxy FWH 90 min
50g Galaxy @ 20/10/5/0
Dry hop 100 Galaxy

Wyaest 1007 Wyeast 2565 Whitelabs Saison II
split into 3 fermenters


----------



## indica86 (23/2/14)

Recipe: Why Me? Pale Ale


Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White)
15.00 g Super Pride - Boil 60.0 min
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet
20.00 g Waimea - Boil 10.0 min
20.00 g Waimea - Boil 5.0 min
20.00 g Waimea - Dry Hop


----------



## verysupple (23/2/14)

I've got a batch of best bitter mashing as I type this.

Brew Length: 25 L

Est. vitals
OG: 1.045
FG: 1.012
ABV: 4.4% (after bottle priming - 1.3 vols)
IBU: 30
EBC: 19

85% - 3.825 kg Simpsons Maris Otter
5% - 0.225 kg Simpsons Amber
5% - 0.225 kg Simpsons Dark Crystal (240EBC)
5% - 0.225 kg Briess torrified wheat

Mash at 67C for 60 min
Mash out at 76C for 10 min

50 g EKG (4.42% AA) - 60 min - 25 IBU
18 g EKG (4.42% AA) - 20 min - 3 IBU
18 g EKG (4.42% AA) - 1 min - 2 IBU

Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale
Pitch at 17C allowing to rise to 20C over a few days


----------



## waggastew (23/2/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Forgive me forum, it has been almost 2 months since I last brewed (not counting yeast starters). Today, its a decoction with:
> 
> Schneider Weisse - (from " Brew Classic European beers at home")
> 
> ...


What is your fermentation schedule Les?


----------



## BlueMutt (23/2/14)

Pale Ale.
50ltrs in the Keg.
OG 1.049
Colour 3.9
IBU 40.1

8.5kg JW pale
1kg JW Munich
1kg JW Wheat malt

50grm Cascade @ 60
20 min hop stand with
50grm Cascade
50grm Galaxy
50grm Citra

Mash 63deg 60min, 72deg 15min, 78deg 15min.
Boil 60min
Ferment with WLP001 Cali Ale starter @ 18 for 7 days, raise to 20 for 3 days.


----------



## Weizguy (23/2/14)

waggastew said:


> What is your fermentation schedule Les?


Thanks for your question.
I have mis-reported the yeast for this beer. I'm using a recultured WLP380 from a NSW case swap way back. Was last cultured in 2007. Originally from Berto, IIRC.

Was planning a 1 - 1.5 litre culture, pitched at 13°C and fermented at 17°C. Enough capacity for yeast growth and ester production. May split the 28 litre batch into 2 FVs, to minimise foaming losses.

Trying to go back to basics, and get the flavours I want back in this beer. The recipe will probably get a work-out this year


----------



## mje1980 (23/2/14)

My HLT has packed it in , so im back to stove pot hlt with 2 stock pots. Kind of limits what I can brew. Keen to brew something tomorrow so I thought id do something very different to what I normally brew. For the first time in a long time im out of maris otter.

More dex bold

82% Wey pils
8.2% Dextrose
6.6% Wheat malt
3.3% Carahell

Cluster @ 60 and in the cube ( 5g for the cube )

wy 2042

62-45, 65-30, 72-15.

1.033
9 IBU


Definitely bribie inspired haha


----------



## Weizguy (23/2/14)

...and I just started a batch of old K'n'K. Coopers draught and white sugar. I'll save a bottle for myself, but this one of for my car's mechanic aka my brother and he doesn't seem to like anything I brew apart from this. Maybe it tastes enough like VB?
I do recall that he used to brew this exact stuff with a mate up the road when we lived with our parents, before I was a brewer at all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/2/14)

keeping it simple with a smash.

*vienna/amarillo SMaSH*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 4.8 (EBC): 9.4
Bitterness (IBU): 44.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Vienna

0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with S189


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Aydos (23/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> keeping it simple with a smash.
> 
> *vienna/amarillo SMaSH*
> 
> ...


Tell me how this goes Liam, looks delicious!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/2/14)

Will do mate. Boil is smelling pretty good at the moment.


----------



## jyo (23/2/14)

Might try a sneaky mid week brew this week. Gonna throw some slurry of Belgian Ardennes at this. Such a great yeast. Haven't brewed a low alc beer in ages.

American Amber Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.280
Total Hops (g): 140.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.88 %
Colour (SRM): 13.9 (EBC): 27.4
Bitterness (IBU): 22.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.000 kg Barrett Burston Ale (84.54%)
0.400 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (4.83%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (4.83%)
0.300 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (3.62%)
0.180 kg Carafa I malt (2.17%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
60.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
20.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.4% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 40 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes


----------



## mje1980 (24/2/14)

mje1980 said:


> My HLT has packed it in , so im back to stove pot hlt with 2 stock pots. Kind of limits what I can brew. Keen to brew something tomorrow so I thought id do something very different to what I normally brew. For the first time in a long time im out of maris otter.
> 
> More dex bold
> 
> ...



Forgot about my daughters swimming lessons so It mashed for around 3 1/2 hours. One hour at 62, then 2 at 69, dropping to 65 by the time I got home. Should attenuate nice and dry. Perfect!!


----------



## indica86 (24/2/14)

Recipe: CC Pale Ale

Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White)
10.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining
15.00 g Centennial - Boil 10.0 min
15.00 g Citra - Boil 10.0 min
15.00 g Centennial - Boil 5.0 min
15.00 g Citra - Boil 5.0 min
20.00 g Centennial - Dry Hop
20.00 g Citra - Dry Hop

No crystal until I had mashed in and had to take the kids to school.
Oh well.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/2/14)

*Fat Ale 1.0b, 1056*

*Vol = 25*
*OG = 1.045*
*FG = 1.010 *
*IBU = 23.4*
*EBC = 22.8*
*Alc% = 5.0*

*Grain Bill*
3kg Wey Pilsner/Ale
0.8kg Wey Munich 1 & 2 (mixed)
0.5kg Wey Vienna
0.2kg Wey Amber
0.2kg Briess Victory 
0.1kg Simpsons Crystal, med
0.1kg Wey CaraAroma
0.1kg Wey Melanoiden

*Hops Schedule*
5g Cascade @ 20min (calc’d as 40min)
15g Nelson @ Flameout (calc'd as 20min)
20g Cascade @ Flameout (calc'd as 20min)
15g Nelson into Hopback
22g Cascade into Hopback
15g Nelson dry hop
30g Cascade dry hop

Added ~3g CaSO4 + 3g CaCl2 into Mash
Added ~0.7g CaSO4 + ~0.7g CaCl2 into sparge.

*Yeast* - 1056

*Mash*
Mash Vol = 23L
Sparge Vol = 7L
Mash in at 67°C for 70min, (ended at 65°C for the last 10min)
Step to 73°C for 10min (ending at 71.5°C)
Mash Out at 78°C
Sparge & squeezing at 78°C

Final Volume ~27L in the kettle

Boil proceeded merrily up to flameout & whirlpool.

Thermals took a very long time to settle (waited the 20mins & they were still going). Did a whirlpool, waited 10-15mins, (& set up the plate chiller & ghetto hopback) then started draining.
It quickly blocked. Fark! Panic. Seconds to minutes pass: Has the kettle filter blocked, has the hopback blocked, or has the plate chiller blocked???
Eventually tipped all Hopback hops into the kettle & started draining again, after stirring the hops into the kettle - there goes the whirlpooled trub (fark!).
It flows - yay! Then quickly blocked again. Faaaaaarrk!! More Panic. More seconds to minutes pass. After disturbing the settled trub, it could be anything now. Removed hopback & just used the Plate Chiller - risking the Big Nasty blockage in the chiller. It all drained with a nice steady flow - woohoo! The hopback had been blocked by hot break – i need to re-think the filters, and never use pellets in it again.
Unfortunately, it could’ve been 20-30mins of faffing around before draining the kettle properly. Plus the extra time on the whirlpool, it may’ve been an extra 30-45mins of time the hops were in the kettle. Bitter city! Adding 20mins onto the first few additions, then 5mins onto the hopback additions, the Bitterness ~41 IBUs; however, the added time was probably much more in reality, so it could be more like 50.

OTOH, the SG was also significantly higher than expected, & the volume a bit low (~1076 in 18L). So this was diluted up to 28L, plus 1L from the Yeast starter, totalled ~29L, with an OG =1048 (cf the original 25L at OG = 1045).
So i'm hoping this dilution may offset the extra bittering of the hops sitting in the kettle for so long.
Also, the gravity sample tasted ok, not too bitter i think (though the previous pre-fermented sample tasted was the Pliny the Elder clone of ridiculous bitterness, so anything tastes mild compared to that).

Fermenter was put into the NEW FRIDGE (well, new 2nd hand) after the 1056 was pitched, at set at 17°C

10hrs later, the airlock started bubbling away.


----------



## brewtas (25/2/14)

Today's efforts, a historical porter:

*1834 Norwich Porter*
OG: 1.066
FG: 1.020
IBU: 82
EBC: 79.5
ABV: 6.1%

72% Maris Otter
21% Brown malt
7% Black malt

60 IBU of Fuggles @ 120 min
22 IBU of Fuggles @ 30 min

Mashing @ 69C, 2 hour boil, fermenting with WY1028


----------



## Tahoose (26/2/14)

Back to back brew day

1# On the Lash PA

3.1kg JW Trad Ale
1.2 Wheat Malt

10g POR 60mins
20g Nelson Sauvin 20mins
20g Amarillo 20 mins

24ltr @ 1.048

2# Fruit Ka-Pow Pale Ale

4.2kg JW Trad Ale

25g Citra 20mins
20 g Nelson Sauvin 20mins

22ltrs @ 1.049

Both mashed at 66c, both to be fermented at 18c with BRY-97.

Brewing in advance for when my kegs arrive next month


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/3/14)

making some beer. using up hops, short boil for convenience. it should be tasty!

*40min munich*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 17.0
Bitterness (IBU): 27.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Munich I

1.3 g/L D Saaz (5.8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L B Saaz (7.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 40 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with Saflager S-189


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## lukiferj (2/3/14)

Put down a quick keg filler this morning.

Faux Lager
100% galaxy malt
15 grams of Magnum at 60
20 grams of Saaz at 10
62 degrees for 60 mins
72 degrees for 10 mins
Mashout at 78.

Pitching some Notto tonight and should be in the keg by next weekend. Milled the grain last night and threw it in this morning when I woke up. Was all done and dusted by 9:30.


----------



## TimT (2/3/14)

Began another 'split-batch' herbal beer yesterday: a straight up porter recipe - ale malt, crystal malt, chocolate malt, and a smattering of roast barley for that hint of burnt bitterness. Boiled for half an hour, adding one spoonful of gentian at a time until I got the required bitterness (3 teaspoons to the gallon works out nicely).

Then I split the wort up into two batches. To the first I added: liquorish root. To the second: powdered rose hips, and a cinnamon stick. Boiled them for another 20 minutes or so, and then chucked the lid on both of them and let them cool down overnight.

In the morning, pitched some English ale yeast. The fermentation is building force now.... the gathering storm!

Interestingly,noticed *very* different SGs on the two different halves of the split batch. Liquorish porter: 1.048. Rose hip porter: 1.060. The first at the bottom of the 'expected gravity' range, the second pretty much at the top of the 'expected gravity' range. My split batch technique needs.... refining. Still, on a positive note, it suggests that if I was doing a less complicated non-split batch I'd be hitting a gravity right in the middle of the expected range.

Will probably add some more herbs in secondary fermentation. Gentian seems to be a good bittering herb (it's the main bitter in 'Angostura and bitters'): a clean, sharp taste, you don't need to add too much to get the right effect, and it won't be lost in the boil. I'm hoping it will contrast nicely with the almost lollipop sweetness of the liquorish or the fruity tanginess of the rose hips.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/3/14)

Putting this one down tommorrow.

*03 03 14 Aussie Pale*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 100.0
Total Grain (kg): 18.625
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.74 %
Colour (SRM): 5.1 (EBC): 10.0
Bitterness (IBU): 25.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
14.000 kg Pale Malt (75.17%)
3.000 kg Wheat Malt (16.11%)
1.000 kg Cane Sugar (5.37%)
0.500 kg Carared (2.68%)
0.125 kg Chocolate, Pale (0.67%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Victoria Secret Pellet (17.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Multi step infusion 55-65-72-78
Fermented at 18°C with Coopers Australian Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bullsneck (2/3/14)

Robust Porter

1.060 38IBU

86% Golden Promise
4% Chocolate 
4% Medium Crystal
4% Special B 
2% Black Malt

Centennial to bitter
An once of Willamette at 15 and 5

Wyeast 1098


----------



## black_labb (2/3/14)

A mildish ale with more coffee/nutty flavours than usual.

2.8kg marris otter
250g brown
250g golden naked oats
150g carafa spec III
100g TF dark crystal

30g [email protected] 60
14g plug of willamette into the cube

Should be about 1035 and 15ibu. I'll ferment it on ringwood and get it into the cask for some nice cool weather drinking for weather like tonight (of course in the 2-3 weeks before it is ready it will be back to usual weather and it won't be so appealing anymore)


----------



## lukiferj (2/3/14)

Notto rehydrated and pitched. I'm off to bed while those little bastards get to work making me beer


----------



## RobB (3/3/14)

I haven't used Centennial before, so what better way to learn than by using an entire 100g pack in a 12 litre batch!

In a swipe at the Master Chef wankery which infects our televisions, this one will be "Hops Four Ways" - Boil, Cube, Press, Dry. All on a mostly Vienna base of 1.060.

Gotta love a long weekend.


----------



## lukiferj (3/3/14)

Malty Cultural said:


> I haven't used Centennial before, so what better way to learn than by using an entire 100g pack in a 12 litre batch!
> 
> In a swipe at the Master Chef wankery which infects our televisions, this one will be "Hops Four Ways" - Boil, Cube, Press, Dry. All on a mostly Vienna base of 1.060.
> 
> Gotta love a long weekend.


It's a great hop. My favourite in fact :beerbang:


----------



## Lakey (4/3/14)

*SIMCOE APA* American Pale Ale






Recipe Specs

Original Gravity 1.054
Final Gravity 1.014
Colour (SRM / EBC) 3.6 / 7.0
Bitterness 39.8 IBU
Alcohol by Volume 5.2%

Brewhouse Specs

Recipe Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.0 Litres / 6.1 Gal
Boil Time: 90.0 min
Efficiency 82.0%

Fermentables

Name Type SRM Percentage Amount
Pale Malt Grain 2.0 60.00 % 2.91 Kg
Wheat Malt Grain 2.0 40.00 % 1.94 Kg
Hops
Name AA% Amount Use Time
Chinook 12.1% 10.00 g First Wort 60 mins
Simcoe 12.6% 45.00 g Boil Cube mins
Misc
Name Amount Use Time
Calcium Chloride 5.00 g Mash 90 mins
Yeast
Name 
Safale US-05 
Mash Steps
Step Name Time Temperature Type
Saccharification Rest 90.0 min 66.0 °C Infusion


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## danestead (4/3/14)

danestead said:


> Dano's Summer Lager
> 
> Just crash chilled it today and will keg for further conditioning (if I can keep my hands off it) in a week.
> 
> ...


Well my summer lager is kegged now. I am a bit disappointed to say that ive got diacetyl. It is still fairly green having only had 2 weeks lagering so I am hoping the diacetyl disappears after another 2 or so weeks but im not holding my breath. The only thing I could do better next time would be to aerate with pure O2 rather than air. Other than the diacetly, im quite happy in that it has turned out at a nice balance for what I hoped for and has a nice lingering head.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/3/14)

Lakey said:


> *SIMCOE APA* American Pale Ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently made a 3.5% Golden Ale using 70/30 with the ale and wheat with ALL simcoe late hopped (15,10,5,WP, DH) :icon_drool2: 

Can I ask why your going to use the chinook as bittering, simoce is good for bittering?


----------



## Lakey (4/3/14)

Pratty1 said:


> I recently made a 3.5% Golden Ale using 70/30 with the ale and wheat with ALL simcoe late hopped (15,10,5,WP, DH) :icon_drool2:
> 
> Can I ask why your going to use the chinook as bittering, simoce is good for bittering?


Just experimenting and wanted to use up the Chinook and Simcoe I had left over and thought that the 10g of Chinook would be best used as a FWH addition.


----------



## winkle (7/3/14)

Brewing another batch of UXO Belgian Pale on Saturday, which will be my contribution in the June Swap, unless (of course), it ends up in me.


----------



## brewtas (7/3/14)

Czech dark lager for me today. Pretty excited to see how it turns out!

*Tmavy Lezak*
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.012
IBU: 35
EBC: 47
ABV: 4.3%

48.5% Wey Bo Pils
40% Best Munich
6.5% Carafa Special III
5% Caramunich II

35 IBU of Saaz @ FWH

WY2000

Stepped mash: 64C (20 min), 68C (20 min), 72C (20 min) and 78C mash out


----------



## lukiferj (7/3/14)

winkle said:


> Brewing another batch of UXO Belgian Pale on Saturday, which will be my contribution in the June Swap, unless (of course), it ends up in me.


Over 3 months away... I'm guessing that's a good chance it doesn't make it


----------



## tricache (7/3/14)

Christmas In July Spiced Ale got brewed last night (I know it's not July but I'm taking Woolworths approach to Christmas and getting in a few months early).
Based on my English Brown recipe which was awesome and I always wanted to brew a spiced ale.

19L Batch

OG: 1044
FG: 1006

3280g of Pale Malt
450g of Crystal Malt - 40L 
290g of Crystal Malt - 80L
230g of Special Roast
170g of Brown Malt
80g of Carafa II
15g Willamette @ 60min
15g Willamette @ 30min 
1 Stick Of Cinnamon @ 5mins
0.50 tsp of Nutmeg @ 5mins
0.25 tsp of All Spice @ 5mins

Yeast: S-04


----------



## mckenry (7/3/14)

Coming into Autumn here so,

Brewing an Amber American today
47% Pils
47% Wheat
3% Acid
3% Chocolate
0.5% Roast

yeah yeah thats 100.5 % but thats how good this beer turns out 

Cascade & Chinook at 60mins to 20IBU
Columbus & Motueka to make up the other 10IBU later in the boil.

1272 American Ale 2

:icon_offtopic: If you're considering visiting the Highlands, this time of year is superb. Beautiful still sunny days around 23° and cool nights.


----------



## lukiferj (7/3/14)

Big stinky IPA this afternoon.

Palate Fucker
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.100
Total Hops (g): 195.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.55 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.2
Bitterness (IBU): 103.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (65.57%)
1.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (24.59%)
0.300 kg Caramunich I (4.92%)
0.300 kg Dextrose (4.92%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
60.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
25.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 12 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 8 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 62°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

0 min additions will be added in a separate quick boil just before fermentation to retain flavour and aroma. Did this for my last IPA and was very happy with the results.

edit: changed mash temp to 62


----------



## winkle (7/3/14)

lukiferj said:


> Big stinky IPA this afternoon.
> 
> Palate Fucker
> American IPA
> ...


You chilling or no-chilling that?


----------



## lukiferj (7/3/14)

Will be no chilling (slow chilling in the pool). I'll only be boiling the 60 min additions today. The 0 min additions will be added later.


----------



## winkle (7/3/14)

These days I put the 0 minute additions in the cube, works for me.


----------



## lukiferj (7/3/14)

Haven't tried that yet. Might give that a go with an APA soon.


----------



## fletcher (7/3/14)

lukiferj said:


> Big stinky IPA this afternoon.
> 
> Palate Fucker
> American IPA
> ...


hahaha, awesome name mate. love it


----------



## Donske (8/3/14)

Time for an IPA, been a while since I brewed one;

*IPA 3* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 7.00 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 68.4 (Tinseth)

88.14% Pale Malt
8.47% Dextrose
3.39% Caramunich III

1 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
1.5 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Centennial (10.9% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
1.5 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.6 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/3/14)

Recipe: 46 - Epic Pale Ale - Brewing Networks Can you Brew It.

Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 16.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

Malt 
4.53 kg Golden Promise Ale - Floor Malted (6.0 E Grain 1 85.3 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt Dark (90.0 EBC) Grain 2 5.6 % 
0.30 kg Light/Pale Crystal Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.6 % 
0.18 kg Carahell (25.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.4 % 

Hops 
9.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 5 5.5 IBUs 
16.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 7.1 IBUs 
40.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 8.4 IBUs 
56.00 g Cascade @ 95c [6.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 8 9.8 IBUs 

56.00 g Cascade @ 18c [6.30 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Day Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
56.00 g Cascade @ 4c [6.30 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

Yeast
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) - 1.0Lt Starter - pitched at 17C after adding 1min pure O2


Yeast Nutrient @ 15mins
Brewbrite @ WP


----------



## jyo (8/3/14)

Enjoying some lighter ales lately.
Blonde Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.580
Total Hops (g): 52.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 19.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
5.000 kg Pilsner (89.61%)
0.350 kg Wheat Malt (6.27%)
0.130 kg Acidulated Malt (2.33%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (1.79%)

*Hop Bill*
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
7.0 g Riwaka (D Saaz) Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes

*Notes*

0 minutes are at whirlpool

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Edit- added some wheat and different late hops.


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/3/14)

a modified recipe from a mate done today



_*150 lashes clone*_

_American Pale Ale_


_




_

_Recipe Specs_


_Original Gravity_

_Final Gravity_

_Colour (SRM / EBC)_


_Bitterness_

_Alcohol by Volume_

_1.044_

_1.011_

_5.2 / 10.2_

_30.9 IBU_

_4.3%_
_Brewhouse Specs_


_Recipe Type_

_Batch Size_

_Boil Time_

_Efficiency_

_All Grain_

_46.0 Litres / 12.2 Gal_

_60.0 min_

_65.0%_
_Fermentables_


_Name_

_Type_

_SRM_

_Percentage_

_Amount_

_American 2-Row_

_Grain_

_1.8_

_79.37 %_

_8.00 Kg / 17.64 Lbs_

_Carapils (Dextrine)_

_Grain_

_1.0_

_8.93 %_

_0.90 Kg / 1.98 Lbs_

_Munich II_

_Grain_

_8.5_

_8.93 %_

_0.90 Kg / 1.98 Lbs_

_Crystal 60_

_Grain_

_60.0_

_1.79 %_

_0.18 Kg / 0.40 Lbs_

_Acidulated Malt_

_Grain_

_1.8_

_0.99 %_

_0.10 Kg / 0.22 Lbs_
_Hops_

_Name_

_AA%_

_Amount_

_Use_

_Time_

_Cascade_

_7.8%_

_18.40 g / 0.65 oz_

_Boil_

_60 mins_

_Amarillo_

_8.6%_

_20.00 g / 0.71 oz_

_Boil_

_10 mins_

_Cascade_

_7.8%_

_23.00 g / 0.81 oz_

_Boil_

_10 mins_

_Nelson Sauvin_

_11.5%_

_23.00 g / 0.81 oz_

_Boil_

_10 mins_

_Amarillo_

_8.6%_

_23.00 g / 0.81 oz_

_Dry Hop_

_0 mins_

_Nelson Sauvin_

_11.5%_

_23.00 g / 0.81 oz_

_Dry Hop_

_0 mins_
_Misc_

_Name_

_Amount_

_Use_

_Time_

_PH 5.2_

_0.00 g / 0.00 oz_

_Mash_

_0 mins_

_Polyclar_

_0.00 g / 0.00 oz_

_Boil_

_10 mins_

_Whirlfloc Tablet_

_0.00 g / 0.00 oz_

_Boil_

_10 mins_

_Isinglass (Liquid)_

_0.00 g / 0.00 oz_

_Secondary_

_0 mins_
_Yeast_

_Name_

_Attenuation_

_Wyeast 1056 - American Ale_

_75 %_
_Mash Steps_

_Step Name_

_Time_

_Temperature_

_Type_

_Saccharification Rest_

_60.0 min_

_65.0 °C / 149.0 °F_

_Infusion_
_Notes_




_Recipe Generated with BrewMate_


----------



## Tahoose (10/3/14)

Got a 150 lashes clone fermenting atm, no wheat in yours ?

Seems to be one of those beers open to a fair few different interpretations


----------



## GABBA110360 (10/3/14)

Tahoose said:


> Got a 150 lashes clone fermenting atm, no wheat in yours ?
> 
> Seems to be one of those beers open to a fair few different interpretations


no wheat
I tasted my mates brew then modified the recipe.
mates brew was close to lashes on tap


----------



## Tahoose (10/3/14)

Fair enough, I'll have to see how mine turns out then might have a crack at your recipe, see what the difference is.

Mine was 75% ale malt , 25% wheat

Bittered with POR, Amarillo and Nelson Sauvin at 20mins

30Ibu's

Didn't bother with brewbright for this one as 150 lashes isn't clear anyway.

I have some willamette now aswell, which i think is used late in 150 lashes


----------



## indica86 (12/3/14)

*Sorachi Saison*

Ingredients
5kg BB Pale
1kg Weyermann Munich I
1/2kg Sugar
15g Superpride
35g Sorachi Ace
½ Whirfloc
Belle Saison

Schedule
15 Super @ 60
15 [email protected] 20
20 Sorachi @ Flameout
23 Litres, looking at over 8% and about 30 IBU


----------



## Phoney (12/3/14)

Geordie ESB


OG 1.054
IBU 33

5KG TF MO 88.5%
450g aromatic 8%
200g dark crystal 3.5%

18g Magnum @60
20g EKG @ 20
30g Styrian @0

WY1469


----------



## winkle (13/3/14)

Hangover permitting, a double batch (40 litre) of Rootin' Saison on Saturday, or more realistically Sunday. There is a sad lack of saisons in kegs ATM  .


----------



## Tahoose (14/3/14)

DSGA Variation
24 ltr

3.5 JW Trad Ale
1.1kg Jw Wheat
1.1kg JW Munich
300g JW Caramalt

10g Nelson Sauvin @ 60mins
20g Amarillo @ 20 mins
10g Citra @ 20mins

Brewbright

OG 1.058
FG 1.015

ABV 5.7
IBU 26.1

Not sure if I should be brewing tonight as that bourbon and this IPA are drinking too well, but I need to be ready for when my kegs arrive.

And really it's Friday... so who can blame me.


----------



## waggastew (15/3/14)

Just pitched this morning on these two after a long brew night last night. Headed for kegs to take to a 'famcation' in my new portable party setup:

Brew 1. - Tony's Bright Ale Clone

TBA-1
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.150
Total Hops (g): 66.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 24.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (31.75%)
1.000 kg Pilsner (31.75%)
0.750 kg Vienna (23.81%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (6.35%)
0.200 kg Wheat Malt (6.35%)

Hop Bill
----------------
8.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
8.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Second Brew - West Coast IPA - Rebrew of recent IPA winner of GABF in Geelong


American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.150
Total Hops (g): 90.5
Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.7 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 72.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (46.51%)
0.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (23.26%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (11.63%)
0.100 kg Dextrose (4.65%)
0.100 kg Munich I (4.65%)
0.100 kg Victory (4.65%)
0.050 kg Crystal 120 (2.33%)
0.050 kg Crystal 15 (2.33%)

Hop Bill
----------------
7.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
6.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
5.5 g Hop Mix @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
5 g Hop Mix @ 10-0 Minutes (Boil) (add small amounts during this time)
5 g Hop Mix @ dry hop during cold crash

Hop mix is equal parts Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Galaxy, Amarillo

Misc Bill
----------------
1.4 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
2.9 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## fletcher (17/3/14)

made a big IPA today. very excited for the dry hopping and tasting 

tank attack IPA (anyone else ever remember that computer game from 1981/2?)

80 pale
10 vienna
6 crystal
4 carapils
1.066 at 67C 

22 ibu columbus at 60
25 ibu simcoe at 20
22 ibu columbus at 15
8 ibu columbus/simcoe/centennial at 5

probably dry hop all three hops combined at about 3g/L

2x us05 at 16c 

cannot wait!


----------



## neal32 (18/3/14)

_Weizen/Weissbier_

*Type:* All Grain

*Date:* 6/01/2014

*Batch Size (fermenter):* 45.00 l

*Brewer:* Neal

*Boil Size:* 55.02 l

*Asst Brewer:*

*Boil Time:* 60 min

*Equipment:* 20 Gal HERMS

*End of Boil Volume* 50.74 l

*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 85.00 %

*Final Bottling Volume:* 42.16 l

*Est Mash Efficiency* 92.2 %

*Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage

*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 30.0

*Taste Notes:*

*Ingredients*​ 

​ 
*Ingredients*

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

4.20 kg

Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC)

Grain

1

50.0 %

4.20 kg

Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC)

Grain

2

50.0 %

1.0 pkg

Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [124.21 ml]

Yeast

4

-

34.10 g

Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 90.0 min

Hop

3

11.0 IBUs


​ 

*Mash Profile*​ 

*Mash Name:* Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body

*Total Grain Weight:* 8.40 kg

*Sparge Water:* 30.03 l

*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Sparge Temperature:* 80.0 C

*Tun Temperature:* 22.2 C

*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* TRUE

*Mash PH:* 5.20

​ 
*Mash Steps*

*Name*

*Description*

*Step Temperature*

*Step Time*

Acid

Add 38.60 l of water at 44.7 C

42.0 C

10 min

Protien

Add 0.03 l of water and heat to 55.0 C over 3 min

55.0 C

10 min

Saccharification

Add 0.01 l of water and heat to 62.0 C over 5 min

62.0 C

35 min

Alpha

Heat to 72.0 C over 5 min

72.0 C

45 min

Mash Out

Add -0.24 l of water and heat to 78.0 C over 5 min

78.0 C

10 min


*Sparge Step:* Fly sparge with 30.03 l water at 80.0 C

*Mash Notes:* Two step profile with a protein rest for mashes with unmodified grains or adjuncts. Temperature mash for use when mashing in a brew pot over a heat source such as the stove. Use heat to maintain desired temperature during the mash.

*Carbonation and Storage*​ 

*Carbonation Type:* Keg

*Volumes of CO2:* 2.3

*Pressure/Weight:* 86.48 KPA

*Carbonation Used:* Keg with 86.48 KPA

*Keg/Bottling Temperature:* 7.2 C

*Age for:* 30.00 days

*Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage

*Storage Temperature:* 18.3 C


Just got my HERMS setup at the new house after waiting for a gas adapter from the states for 6 weeks :/ . Mash this one in tomorrow.

Couple of questions. How does the Mash schedule look? and I'm going to ferment at 18 degrees, oxygenate the wort well but split a smack pack between the two fermenters to 'stress' the yeast a bit. Does that seem reasonable? Also using RO water and going to treat the mash with lactic acid and CaCl2 until calcium is at ~50ppm


----------



## lukiferj (18/3/14)

fletcher said:


> made a big IPA today. very excited for the dry hopping and tasting
> 
> tank attack IPA (anyone else ever remember that computer game from 1981/2?)
> 
> ...


What was your OG? Looks super tasty.


----------



## fletcher (18/3/14)

lukiferj said:


> What was your OG? Looks super tasty.


was supposed to be 1.068 mate, but i got to 1.066. still refining getting my numbers with BIAB for 20L of beer in a 40L kettle...tough! haha

i CANNOT wait for this one. smells bloody amazing so far.


----------



## lukiferj (18/3/14)

I bet man. Love this hop combination.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/3/14)

fletcher said:


> made a big IPA today. very excited for the dry hopping and tasting
> 
> tank attack IPA (anyone else ever remember that computer game from 1981/2?)
> 
> ...


That combo looks great Fletcher. Im making a IPA this weekend - I will bottle a few for you and we can do a swap!


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/3/14)

# 47 - India Red Ale - Anzac Day IPA

OG - 1.063
ABV - 6.7%
IBU - 83
EBC - 62
Vol - 21lt

80% Floor Malted Golden Promise
10% Dark Wheat Malt
5% Caramunich II
4% Dextrose
1% Roasted Barley

Columbus @ 60m - 31ibu
Centennial @ 30m - 17ibu
Columbus @ 15m - 15ibu
Centennial @ 10m - 10ibu
Columbus Whirlpooled 10m - 10ibu

Yeast - 2 x M44 West Coast Re-hydrated and pitched at 17c.

Dry Hopping - 42g each of Columbus & Centennial for 5days at the end of ferment.

Mashing at 65c to get a slight dry finish.


----------



## fletcher (18/3/14)

Pratty1 said:


> That combo looks great Fletcher. Im making a IPA this weekend - I will bottle a few for you and we can do a swap!


awesome mate. sounds good to me! oh i just looked at your recipe...i WANT


----------



## malt_shovel (20/3/14)

Just running off the first beer in a while.

Forty litres of APA.
Pale + Vienna + Wheat + Crystal to 1.047 and Simcoe and Motueka to around 30IBU. Keeping it pretty low on the late hops for a party of Corona drinkers.
Had a mate around to see the whole process. May have converted another to the dark side!


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/3/14)

A variation of something I brewed 2 years ago for ANZAC day. Also got a mate who is keen on home brewing and my beer so giving him a run through BIAB.

Tribute II
American Amber Ale
67.5% JW Pale
20% JW Vienna
6% JW Amber
6% Wey CaraAroma
0.5% JW Chocolate

66/72/78
60/10/Raise Bag

Magnum to 7.5 IBU FWH
Ahtanum, Citra and Super Alpha in cube (20 mins) to 32 IBU
Wy Greenbelt @ 18C
Ahtanum, Citra and Super Alpha dry hop to about 2g/l
Second cube gets Ahtanum, Citra and Super Alpha keg hop to about 2g/l

1.050
1.011
39.5 IBU
27.9 EBC

Should be ready for ANZAC day


----------



## brewtas (21/3/14)

Yesterday I brewed an extract IPA with 2.25kg of fresh Galaxy hops. It smelled incredible!

*Galaxy Wet Hopped IPA*
OG: 1.065
FG: 1.012
IBU: 60ish
EBC: 17
ABV: 6.9%

89.5% light dried malt extract
5.5% NFH Crackerjack biscuit malt
5% Dextrose

750g Galaxy @ 0 min (25 min steep)
1.5kg Galaxy @ < 80C (50 min steep)

US-05


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

Going to brew an american saison type beer to use up some random hops and try belle saison.


----------



## Tahoose (21/3/14)

Holy hopping shit!!!

How big was the batch?


----------



## lukiferj (21/3/14)

brewtas said:


> Yesterday I brewed an extract IPA with 2.25kg of fresh Galaxy hops. It smelled incredible!
> 
> *Galaxy Wet Hopped IPA*
> OG: 1.065
> ...


 Shit man! Go hard or go home!


----------



## brewtas (21/3/14)

It was 20L into the fermenter. my urn was 60% full of hops after transfer! HPA gave Hobart Brewers a 20kg box of fresh picked hops so I had to make sure they didn't go to waste. :beerbang:

Wet hops are worth 1/5 of dry hops at best. I saw in For the Love of Hops that it might be as low as 1/7 or 1/8 though so I guess I added the equivalent of between 280-450g of dry flowers.


----------



## Not For Horses (21/3/14)

Holy snapping duckshit that's a lot of galaxy!
It'll be worth the drive down south just to try one!


----------



## brewtas (21/3/14)

You're always welcome here mate. It used the last of my Crackerjack so I'll have to get a re-up of that sometime too.


----------



## Not For Horses (21/3/14)

I'm sure I can hook you up with a bit if that. I should have some Munich for you to try by then too...

Back on topic though, should be brewing a pale ale/esb tomorrow with some wild hops I picked a couple weeks ago. Not sure of the variety but my guess from the smell is a golding of some kind.

90% ale malt
5% Crackerjack
3% Crystal wheat
2% extra dark crystal wheat
Ella at 60min to 25IBU
Wild hops at 10 and flameout.
wyeast 1187


----------



## fletcher (21/3/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I'm sure I can hook you up with a bit if that. I should have some Munich for you to try by then too...
> 
> Back on topic though, should be brewing a pale ale/esb tomorrow with some wild hops I picked a couple weeks ago. Not sure of the variety but my guess from the smell is a golding of some kind.
> 
> ...


wild hops?


----------



## Not For Horses (21/3/14)

fletcher said:


> wild hops?


Well kind of. Growing on a fence down by the river in the town I went to school in. Asked the property owner about them and he knew they were hops but that was it. Said he'd try killing them for years but they just keep coming back. The previous owner was a keen gardener and liked the look of the flowers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/14)

Tasmanians hey. They live in a magical land of amazing food, beer, wine & scotch, pristine forests and untouched beaches, and hops grow wild in the neighbourhood. No wonder they don't have jobs! (That's a compliment btw)


----------



## Not For Horses (21/3/14)

Yeah it's pretty awesome if you like to eat and drink! Commercial hops grown 50min drive away, barley about 45min. The orchard I get my cider apples from is 20min drive. Closest vineyard is probably 15 minutes.


----------



## manticle (21/3/14)

This one but subbing spalt ('cos I have some) for saaz ('cos I have none) and all dingemans

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1298-duvel-homage-belgian-golden-strong/


----------



## fletcher (21/3/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Well kind of. Growing on a fence down by the river in the town I went to school in. Asked the property owner about them and he knew they were hops but that was it. Said he'd try killing them for years but they just keep coming back. The previous owner was a keen gardener and liked the look of the flowers.


use them by themselves in a beer? see what they are. that's awesome


----------



## Not For Horses (21/3/14)

Ella is fairly tame at 60 and I've brewed with it enough to be able to pick it out. 2g/L each at 10 and flameout should give a pretty good indicator of it's qualities.


----------



## Donske (22/3/14)

Been meaning to get a stout brewed for a while, been procrastinating on whether to brew an oatmeal or chocolate milk stout, so I settled on a dry Irish stout, I'm bloody useless at decision making;

*DIS 1* (Dry Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.24 %
Colour (SRM): 34.0 (EBC): 67.0
Bitterness (IBU): 36.4 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Maris Otter Malt
15% Flaked Barley
10% Roasted Barley

2.2 g/L East Kent Golding (6.5% Alpha) @ 120 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 120 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/14)

time for a big stinky US IPA.

IP-Aye (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 13.6 (EBC): 26.8
Bitterness (IBU): 103.4 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)

47.62% Munich I
47.62% Pilsner Malt
4.76% Caraaroma

0.7 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Willamette (4.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube)
2.2 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube)
0.9 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Ramp to mashout @ 78°C. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## angus_grant (22/3/14)

Feel free to bring that keg along to the brew day. Should be just about right. 
Cold conditioning my kit DSGA at the moment. Should be in keg Wed, and carbed week after. I then just have to resist drinking it. He he
Have to get my shit together and get my brau build done. Need at least one practice run before brew day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/14)

I'll bring a 9 litre keg of it if you get your brau done on time


----------



## angus_grant (22/3/14)

Ha ha. Done deal. Will be a short brew day without a brew system.


----------



## lukiferj (22/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll bring a 9 litre keg of it if you get your brau done on time


Only 9 litres? What will you guys be drinking?


----------



## pimpsqueak (23/3/14)

Had a 90g pack of Waimea sitting in the freezer for a while, so today is the day to turn it into beer.

*Waimea APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 40.2 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

98.3% Golden Promise Malt
1.7% Acidulated Malt

0.5 g/L Waimea (17.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1 g/L Waimea (17.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1 g/L Waimea (17.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
1.9 g/L Waimea (17.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1764-PC - ROGUE Pacman

Notes: salt additions to all water

cal chl 6g
gypsum 6g
mag sul 2g
predicted mash ph 5.46


0min is cube addition.

20g d-hop is hop tea addition.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Nice brewing weather in Sydney today.
Blinding sunshine from the west, peals of thunder from the east.


----------



## Grainer (23/3/14)

Munich Dunkel


*For 5 gallons (19 L)*
 8 lb (3.63 kg)

Munich malt

2 lb (.9 kg)

Wheat malt

4 oz (112 g)

Chocolate malt

.66 oz (19 g)

Hallertau hops (3%) (45 minutes)

.33 oz (9 g)

Hallertau hops (3%) (15 minutes)

1 packet

Wyeast 2206 Bavarian lager yeast

1 tablet

Whirlfloc to clarify (20 minutes)

.5 tsp

calcium carbonate (in mash to adjust pH to 5.3)

SPECIFICATIONS

*Original Gravity:* 1.060
*Final Gravity:* 1.020
*ABV:* 5.25%
*IBU:* n/a
*SRM:* n/a
*Boil Time:* 90 minutes
*Efficiency:* n/a
*Pre-boil Volume:* n/a
*Pre-boil Gravity:* n/a
 DIRECTIONS
Use a double decoction mash. Mash grains at 122°F (50°C) for 30 minutes. Use 1.25 qts/lb. Decoct 1/3 of mash (thick portion) and raise to 158°F (70°C). Rest for 20 minutes. Raise temperature and boil for 20 minutes. Add to main mash and rest at 149°F (65°C) for 20 minutes. Bring to boil and add to main mash to mash out at 167°F (75°C). Sparge with 167°F (75°C) sparge water treated with 1/2 tsp calcium carbonate to collect seven gallons. Boil for 90 minutes. Cool to 65°F (18°C) and add yeast to adequately aerated wort. Once visible signs of fermentation are observed reduce temperature of fermentation to 55°F (13°C).

Primary Fermentation: 14 days at 55°F (13°C)
Secondary Fermentation: 3 weeks at 41°F (5°C)
Carbonation: 2.4 volumes CO2


----------



## lukiferj (23/3/14)

pimpsqueak said:


> Had a 90g pack of Waimea sitting in the freezer for a while, so today is the day to turn it into beer.
> 
> *Waimea APA* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> ...


 Where did you get the pacman from man?


----------



## yum beer (24/3/14)

*16 Riot Act Porter* (Brown Porter)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 25.1 (EBC): 49.4
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

46.83% Maris Otter Malt
28.45% Golden Promise Malt
15.32% Brown Malt
4.38% Carapils (Dextrine)
4.38% Chocolate, Pale
0.44% Carafa III malt
0.22% Black Roasted Barley

1.2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

10.9 g/L Chocolate. Whittakers Dark Ghana 72% @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

4.5 g/L Dextrose @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 20°C with WLP013 - London Ale

Notes:
Carafa and Roast added to mash 50 minutes in.

Garage smelt like a chocloate factory.
Can't wait for this one.


----------



## djar007 (24/3/14)

Jamils evil twin clone 


Ingredients


Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) 78.0 %
Munich Malt 20 EBC (17.7 EBC) 7.8 %
Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) 6.1 %
Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) 3.1 %
Victory Malt (49.2 EBC) 3.1 %
Pale Chocolate (403.9 EBC) 2.0 %
Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min
Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min
Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min
Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min
Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min
Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min
American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml]

-
Brewed this last night. Pretty straight forward with simple hop additions. I added the 0 min additions using the hop rocket straight to the chiller to use up some of the cascade flowers I have had for a while. Smelt very nice going into the fermenter. Plate chiller down to 24 degrees and my new fermenter fridge quickly cooled the fermenter to 18.5 to pitch. Oxygenated. Did a decoction of five litres at 55 degrees and added back in when ramping to 66 degree rest for b amylase rest.


----------



## winkle (24/3/14)

Barrel aging project #2
I'll be prepping the octave this week with the aim of brewing in the next couple of weeks. I'll ferment this out using US-05 prior to putting it in the barrel and adding the Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast). This will be done as a solera, so if you are interested in being part of it let me know.
Flanders Red
2.40 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 42.6 %
1.10 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 2 19.5 %
1.10 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 3 19.5 %
0.43 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 4 7.6 %
0.43 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 5 7.6 %
0.18 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 6 3.2 %
Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 17.74 l of water at 74.5 C 68.9 C 45 min
Mash Out Add 5.88 l of water at 98.1 C 75.6 C 10 min
Fly sparge with 17.19 l water at 75.6 C
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est OG: 1.055 SG
20.00 g Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] - Boil Hop 7 16.7 IBUs


----------



## pimpsqueak (24/3/14)

lukiferj said:


> Where did you get the pacman from man?


Bought a pack last year. Split it into 3 and have been harvesting, washing and reusing ever since. I don't have any of the original pack, but have plenty of 2nd and 3rd gen vials in the fridge.


----------



## lukiferj (24/3/14)

winkle said:


> Barrel aging project #2
> I'll be prepping the octave this week with the aim of brewing in the next couple of weeks. I'll ferment this out using US-05 prior to putting it in the barrel and adding the Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast). This will be done as a solera, so if you are interested in being part of it let me know.
> Flanders Red
> 2.40 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 42.6 %
> ...


I'm keen. What do you need?


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/3/14)

Pratty1 said:


> # 47 - India Red Ale - Anzac Day IPA
> 
> 80% Floor Malted Golden Promise
> 10% Dark Wheat Malt
> ...


Deary me, what an error!

When ever anyone has suggested making a red ale or red ipa i always auggest using Cara Aroma to get that redness ( its what I use for AAA's and milds that have a deep red colour)....silly me didnt use that for my India Red Ale as you can see above - Caramunich II @ 5% and teh colour went brown/tan which is not appealing.

Solution - Add 100g of Breiss A-6001 and turn it black.


----------



## winkle (28/3/14)

Not a great brewday, overfilled the HLT when checking recipe details. My long serving Marga mill blew a bearing and now the keg fridges' CO2 bottle is empty. I should have gone on the piss instead.


----------



## philmud (28/3/14)

Oatmeal stout, ingredients and recipe courtesy of Christmas Bender. 75 minutes into a 90 minute mash and I realised I forgot the firkin oats, so I dumped them in and put an extra hour on the clock, I mashed in at 67.5C, it's dropped a touch, can anyone see any issues with such a long mash?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/14)

No issues as far as I can see, however it turns out it will still be very drinkable.


----------



## sp0rk (29/3/14)

I don't know what I'm brewing this weekend 
Picking up a sack each of JW pils and Ale tomorrow morning 
I was thinking about doing Bribie's malt liquor, but i don't have the 10L pots to do the cereal mashes in
I'm leaning towards something higher gravity as a winter warmer now the temp is starting to go down
I've got perle, hallertauer m,cascade, citra, amarillo, fuggle and a tiny bit of galaxy in the freezer
Wyeasts California lager, American lager, American Ale II slurry (frim a dsga) and American wheat, also some BRY97
Might just pick up a few random spec grains and invent something in the spur of the moment on sunday


----------



## Yob (29/3/14)

Not brewing this weekend, but next sat.. I'm giving birth to true evil in a drum.. I'm calling it a 120/30/10... Grist for 3 reduced to a double batch on a 2 hour boil, 10 min additions from 60min @ 30g per addition... Then candy sugar fed in ferment... T58 to start, 

Aiming for a initial gravity of 1090, not including the candy sugar..
Will end up in the area of %15 

Get up little doggy!


----------



## sp0rk (29/3/14)

Ok I think I've finally decided what I'm doing, a Belgian Dark Strong
*edit* I'm an idiot and have realised I no chill so I can just wait while my LHBS orders in some WY1388...

*Belgian Winter Warmer* (Belgian Dark Strong Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.080 (°P): 19.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 8.29 %
Colour (SRM): 19.5 (EBC): 38.4
Bitterness (IBU): 22.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Pale Ale Malt
12.5% Candi Sugar, Amber
6.25% Crystal 40
6.25% Munich I

1.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Fuggles (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 17°C with WY1388


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Any critique would be very appreciated
Also, as I biab should I do a seperate sparge in an esky/bucket to try and get the extra sugaz?
I usually use about 33L of strike water, any suggestions for amounts of water if I'm doing a seperate sparge (both strike water and sparge water)


----------



## manticle (29/3/14)

Tomorrow

Biere de garde


Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color:
11 HCU (~8 SRM)


Bitterness: 32 IBU
OG: 1.073 FG: 1.010
Alcohol: 8.1% v/v (6.4% w/w)
Grain: 3kg Dingemans Pilsner
1.5kg Weyerman Vienna
1.5kg Weyerman Munich
250g Not for Horses biscuit
Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.050 32 liters
.8kg Corn sugar
Hops: 50g Styrian Goldings (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (4.5% AA, 20 min.)
20g Styrian Goldings (aroma)

Wyeast Biere de garde active starter
Calcium Chloride to mash and boil
Yeast nutrient and whirfloc at 10 mins

Decoctions and some kind of step mash regime.

No chilled and fermented in corny keg

Dextrose added incrementally post active fermentation.


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/14)

I only have one temp controlled fermenting fridge, and have been doing double kegger quaffers in my 60L fermenter by blending an all grain wort with a bland tin plus some maltose.
The beers have actually been turning out quite palatable, nothing award winning but you'd struggle to pick the kit in there.

Hopefully my last partial for the season with cooler weather round the corner. I've decided to go 3:1 on this occasion to see how it turns out:

*Faux Pils 42L*

6.5 kg Wey Premium Pilsener
Coopers Mexican Cerveza (should give about 9 IBU to the whole brew)

100g Czech Saaz
BRY-97 17 degrees followed by a week at -1 degree.


Urn should handle the grain ok, shouldn't need a side sparge.
Edit: on mashing I'll fill the urn right to the brim then on boiling I'll keep a very close eye to avoid boilovers, to fill 3x 10L Bunnings Jerries, bought an extra one the other day.

Edit: oops about 32 IBU and 5.3% ABV


----------



## Helles (29/3/14)

Todays American Pale Ale


Batch Size: 111.00 L
Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU
7.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 38.75 %
3.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 15.00 %
3.00 kg Vienna (7.9 EBC) Grain 15.00 %
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 12.50 %
1.50 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 7.50 %
1.50 kg Rye Malt (Briess) (7.3 EBC) Grain 7.50 %
0.75 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3.75 %
80.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] (90 min) Hops 26.1 IBU
50.00 gm Cascade [6.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU
50.00 gm Citra [14.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU
50.00 gm Cascade [6.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU
20.00 gm Caliente [15.30 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU
50.00 gm Citra [14.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU
20.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU
20.00 gm Caliente [15.30 %] (0 min)
50.00 gm Cascade [6.20 %] (0 min)
20.00 gm Chinook [12.10 %] (0 min)
50.00 gm Citra [14.50 %] (0 min)
2.2g irish moss (Boil 10.0 min)
1.50 tsp Calcium Chloride
1.50 tsp Gypsum
4 pk US-05
3g yeast nutrient


Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Bitterness: 38.8 IBU
Est Color: 13.6 EBC Color: Color


Mash Profile

Total Grain Weight: 20.00 kg
My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp
120 min @ 67.0 C



Created with BeerSmith


----------



## fletcher (29/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> Ok I think I've finally decided what I'm doing, a Belgian Dark Strong
> Admittedly, I've only got BRY97/American Ale II in an ale yeast, so the yeast doesn't really suit
> 
> *Belgian Winter Warmer* (Belgian Dark Strong Ale)
> ...


have you done this yet mate?

i biab and always lose efficiency on bigger beers pushing the 1.05-6+ mark, so doing one that high i'd look to mash out at least. i mash out and make sure i stir it really well before i let it mash out rest, then midway through again, then at the end.

correct me someone if i'm wrong, but wouldn't you want enough sparge water to make up to your post-boil volume?


----------



## sp0rk (30/3/14)

Just about to go fire up the burner to start now
I always mash out around 75c
So it'd be as simple as say, 28l in the keggle, mash, then pull the bag and sparge in a bucket with another 5l


----------



## sp0rk (30/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> Just about to go fire up the burner to start now
> I always mash out around 75c
> So it'd be as simple as say, 28l in the keggle, mash, then pull the bag and sparge in a bucket with another 5l


Gonna try it, I'll report back later


----------



## tigertunes (30/3/14)

Home grown Saaz Pilsner

23l batch
No chill

4.8kg pilsner
.4kg Munich 1

15g Northern brewer pellets @ FWH
32g Saaz @ 20 mins
Brewbrite and yeast nutrients @ 10 mins
32g Saaz @ 5 mins
Wyeast 2278-Czech pils @ 12c

Hops dry weight and estimated at 3%AA


Home grown Victoria ale

23l batch
No chill

4.6kg Pilsner
.4kg Wheat
.2kg Munich 1

Brewrite and yeast nutrients @ 10 mins
60g Victoria in cube
30g Victoria Dry hopped
BRY-97 @ 18c

Hops dry weight and estimated @ 10%AA

Pilsner in fermenter and Victoria ale planned to brew, any thoughts/tips welcome.


----------



## Not For Horses (30/3/14)

Something a little different...
65% Ale malt
15% flaked barley
15% pepperberry smoked malt
4% dark crystal
1% roast barley
Ella at 60min for 25IBU
1.050 OG
Ardennes Yeast


----------



## fletcher (30/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> Just about to go fire up the burner to start now
> I always mash out around 75c
> So it'd be as simple as say, 28l in the keggle, mash, then pull the bag and sparge in a bucket with another 5l


yeah mate, i would think so. work out your preboil volume and then sparge with the amount of water to bring you up to it - right?


----------



## sp0rk (30/3/14)

Sparge done and bag squeezed to buggery
I have a feeling I might hit 70% efficiency 

Noooooope, hit 67%
can't complain though, 1.078 is pretty decent


----------



## manticle (30/3/14)

Stayed up late last night listening to music and talking shit while drinking cheap red wine so brewday above postponed till next week.


----------



## indica86 (30/3/14)

Leffe Brune as my first BIAB in my shiny new urn.


----------



## pimpsqueak (31/3/14)

*Moires Memory 2014* (Irish Red Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 13.9 (EBC): 27.4
Bitterness (IBU): 22.4 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

97.09% Golden Promise Malt
1.62% Carared
1.29% Carafa III malt

1.3 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
0.4 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Notes: v.2014

gypsum 6
calc chl 6
ep salt 2



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> time for a big stinky US IPA.
> 
> IP-Aye (American IPA)
> 
> ...


Racked, dry-hopped & crash chilled this on the weekend, its tasting pretty good. Bumped the dry hops up to 1.3g/l each, just because.


----------



## fletcher (31/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> Sparge done and bag squeezed to buggery
> I have a feeling I might hit 70% efficiency
> 
> Noooooope, hit 67%
> can't complain though, 1.078 is pretty decent


nice work mate. i was cheering when my first BIAB IPA got to the right pre-boil gravity.


----------



## Aydos (31/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> Sparge done and bag squeezed to buggery
> I have a feeling I might hit 70% efficiency
> 
> Noooooope, hit 67%
> can't complain though, 1.078 is pretty decent


Is that mash efficiency or efficiency into the cube?


----------



## sp0rk (31/3/14)

Into the cube


----------



## fletcher (31/3/14)

would love some feedback/critique. making an ordinary bitter using what i have on hand. the vienna is there just to get rid of such a small amount of it, same with the hallertau. 

20L BIAB
49% JW ale (don't have MO)
33% wey vienna
8% wey munich
5% simp med crystal
3% simp dark crystal
2% JW choc
1.038 at 68C

EKG 60 20ibu
hallertau 60 5ibu
EKG 20 8ibu

WLP013 18C


----------



## sp0rk (1/4/14)

Doing a Aussie Lager this weekend for a fishing trip in early may, to keep all my mates happy

*Sheep Shagger Lager* (Australian Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 2.8 (EBC): 5.5
Bitterness (IBU): 14.3 (Average)

74.23% Pilsner
20.62% Maize
5.15% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.7 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 2035 American Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/4/14)

Double brew day yesterday, with some interruptions (some nice, some annoying):

This is off memory as I'm on my work computer:

Repeat of 2014 APA (without Maris Otter):

5kg JW Ale Malt
.2kg Caramunich II
.2kg Medium Crystal
.2kg Caramalt (can't remember if this is JW or BB)
.01kg Roasted Barley

(No Chill, all cube hopped): Estimated (from memory) IBU 51.2

20g Amarillo
10g CTZ
20g Belma
20g Mosaic
20g Citra
20g Cascade
10g Apollo

BRY97 Yeast (I'm annoyed, looked in the freezer, two packets of that, no US-05. If I'd checked, I'd have upped some hopping, though the Cascade is an addition on the last batch).

English Pale Ale (basically the same as the APA, but with English hops):

5kg JW Ale Malt
.2kg Caramunich II
.2kg Medium Crystal
.2kg Caramalt (can't remember if this is JW or BB)
.02kg Roasted Barley

Hop additions (can't remember the IBU, though it would have been calculated to the same as the above APA, I just want to see the same grain bill, how the RB works in the two differing quantities and how the hops make a difference. It sort of ended up more Northern Brown Colour or a little darker);

20g Magnum at 90m FWH
50g EKG at cube hopped
20g Stryrian Goldings at cube hopped
20g Willamette at cube hopped (made English Beers before with Willamette when I didn't have EKG - great hop for it)

Either Notto or M79 Burton Ale yeast - not decided yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## Aydos (1/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> Into the cube


Not a bad effort for such a high OG. I struggle to get good efficiency when it's over 1.070


----------



## davedoran (1/4/14)

Looking at this in a couple of weeks

Recipe: Les's Schneider Weizen
Brewer: Dave
Asst Brewer:
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.73 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.23 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.30 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 61.1 % 
0.90 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 16.7 % 
0.90 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 3 16.7 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 4 5.6 % 
13.50 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - First Hop 5 6.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil Hop 6 6.3 IBUs 
1.50 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil Hop 7 0.3 IBUs 
1 pkg Bavarian Wheat Yeast (Wyeast Labs #3056) Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Wheat Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.40 kg


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/4/14)

After looking through this website i really liked this recipe for the Pale Ale and have the hops available to make it, plus the skills h34r:

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24947

The Electric Pale Ale

OG - 1.056
IBU - 37
EBC - 9

78% JW Ale
18% Weyermann Vienna
4% Weyermann Caramunich T1

14g each of Amarillo & Centennial @ 20mins
28g each of Amarillo & Centennial @ 10mins
28g each of Amarillow & Centennial - Whirlpool 10mins after end of boil

Wyeast 1056 at 18c

Dry Hopping 56g of Citra after fermentation and during cold crash - 28g @ 21c then 28g @ 4c

Adjusting the water to be high on sulphates to around 280ppm and get the mash pH at around 5.4 - will mash for 60mins at 67c


----------



## Wilkensone (1/4/14)

Pratty1 said:


> After looking through this website i really liked this recipe for the Pale Ale and have the hops available to make it, plus the skills h34r:
> 
> http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24947
> 
> ...


Hey pratty, I'm still noobing it up, but is it normal to not have a 60 hop addition for pale ales?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/4/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Hey pratty, I'm still noobing it up, but is it normal to not have a 60 hop addition for pale ales?


It will provide mainly bittering, which is still needed in Pales.

I generally go 60 minutes for IPA and 30 minutes for APA as my first additions.

However, in a break from my convention, I did a 90 FWH addition of Magnum in an English Pale. No Chill (not that no chill makes any difference at 90 minutes).

It's one of those things you play around with and find out what your tastebuds like, rather than it being a hard and fast rule. I've got my American Pales and AIPA to a formula which I can use and adjust according to what hops I have in stock, but sticking to the same parameters. Some end up better than others, but that's more the hop (say Citra vs Kohatu), rather than the formula and always drinkable and still within the balance I like.


----------



## Wilkensone (1/4/14)

Thanks for that, haven't seen many without a 60 min is all. Good info!


Wilkens


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/4/14)

^^^ what LRG said.

I have a Pale Ale that I make often and this was always a 60min addition of magnum, its now become a 45min addition to reduce the bitterness and on the next one it could be a FWH for a similar but different percieved result. With my IPA's depending on what Im aiming for a 90min addition would be used along with a 60m. It is all about how you want your hops to come through in the beer.

This recipe will have bitterness to 37ibu and be smoother than the same beer just with a 60min addition to 37ibu, which would be very bitter and seem harsher to drink.

Try for yourself a late hopped pale ale, all additions 20m or less and see how it turns out*

* this will require alot more hops than usual. B)


----------



## Not For Horses (1/4/14)

Wilkensone
Check out this thread:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76190-10-minute-ipas-are-good-for-school-night-brewing/


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/4/14)

To add to what Pratty1 said - my APA that's on its second run - it's a cube hopped (which to my taste buds is about a 15 minute addition if chilled) APA - at over 50IBU.

Now, it doesn't taste 50 IBU. When I was chilling and brewing APA, I'd generally aim them at 35-40IBU, 15 IBU from 30m and the rest from 10m. They tasted more bitter than the 50 IBU one does.

Perceived bitterness is a funny thing - as Pratty1 said - 37IBU from a 60m addition doesn't taste the same as 37IBU from 10 minutes. It's where the science ends and the art begins.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/4/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> It's where the science ends and the art begins.


----------



## fletcher (1/4/14)

fletcher said:


> would love some feedback/critique. making an ordinary bitter using what i have on hand. the vienna is there just to get rid of such a small amount of it, same with the hallertau.
> 
> 20L BIAB
> 49% JW ale (don't have MO)
> ...


bump. any ideas/comments/flames welcome


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/4/14)

fletcher said:


> bump. any ideas/comments/flames welcome


Yet to brew a bitter but got a similar looking grist planned with a slightly higher mash at 70c. I'm sure some more experienced bitter brewers will chime in and help out. Not to say that it doesn't belong there but what if drop the choc to 1%, should give you a nice copper coloured ale still. From reading the style guidelines today it's a pretty broad style. 

How are you packaging? And to what vol of Co2?


----------



## fletcher (1/4/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Yet to brew a bitter but got a similar looking grist planned with a slightly higher mash at 70c. I'm sure some more experienced bitter brewers will chime in and help out. Not to say that it doesn't belong there but what if drop the choc to 1%, should give you a nice copper coloured ale still. From reading the style guidelines today it's a pretty broad style.
> 
> How are you packaging? And to what vol of Co2?


kegging and keeping it low. about 1.2ish? i'm new to kegging.


----------



## yum beer (1/4/14)

fletcher said:


> bump. any ideas/comments/flames welcome


I'd be tempted to move the Hallertau to 5 minutes for same IBU's

Just because....


----------



## Tahoose (2/4/14)

Car shat itself today for final time, blew a head gasket among a few other problems.

Work said don't bother coming in.. So time for a impromptu brew

Shitty Car Faux Lager

12ltrs

2.5kg JW Trad Ale
Czech Saaz 60mins to 20 IBU
Brewbright @ 10mins

OG 1.048

Notto

First time trying BIAB after a few AG brews.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/4/14)

Tahoose - you traitor! 

What system are you using now?

It looks as though my _*legally*_ acquired keg will have it's top chopped off for either a gas rig, or an internal element (I have someone looking for one for me and willing to fit it). It might take a few weeks, but I reckon I'll be onto that. Missus seems to get a cold every time I brew in the house (the boiling of liquor rather than the water causes it). So she wants it outside, and who am I to argue?

I'm thinking that my 2 pots will still suffice on the stovetop for bringing the necessary water up to scratch and a bit of an alteration to the sparge process for larger batches (30L plus) and I'll be sorted. Thinking a side by side stout - with half going into a fermenter with American hops (cube hopped) and the other half EKG or Styrians or something along those lines.


----------



## Wilkensone (2/4/14)

Looking to hopefully brew this up soon as a JS Amber Ale clone.. sorry about the formatting not sure how to get around it.

Any thoughts on the recipe?

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: James Squire Amber Ale
Brewer: Will
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.33 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.07 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SR Grain 2 92.0 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 3 7.2 % 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 4 0.8 % 
40.00 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 27.1 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
20.00 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 6.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 8 - 

Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.89 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 33.32 l of water at 69.9 C 66.7 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: If steeping, remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tahoose (2/4/14)

Haha LRG

Don't worry I was wishing I had used the buckets when my pot with the kettle element craped out 40 mins into the boil.

Fortunately I had my portable induction stove handy so got it going pretty quick.

I'm thinking all of the extra protein that gets I normally filter out caked up on the element.

2 & 1/2 hr brew day is good though.

Got 10ltrs at 1.051


----------



## Yob (5/4/14)

*Swap Monster* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.103 (°P): 24.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.023 (°P): 5.8
Alcohol (ABV): 10.47 %
Colour (SRM): 19.4 (EBC): 38.1
Bitterness (IBU): 100.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

70.96% Pale Ale Malt
9.46% Munich I
9.46% Wheat Malt
4.73% Dextrose
2.37% Candi Sugar, Dark
2.37% Rye Malt
0.66% Chocolate

1 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
4 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
4 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


step mash

52/10 63/60 66/20 72/20 78/10

Boil for 120 Minutes to reduce

Fermented at 18°C with 2 x T58 1 week then WLP099 - Super High Gravity Ale to finish while feeding candi sugar and dex over a couple of weeks


only %10.47.. a far cry from the %15 I was thinking... will be run as a 75lt batch and then boiled for 2 hours to reduce and to caramelize..

Thoughts?


----------



## Midnight Brew (5/4/14)

Yob said:


> *Swap Monster* (Imperial IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.103 (°P): 24.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.023 (°P): 5.8
> ...


****.


----------



## sp0rk (5/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> Doing a Aussie Lager this weekend for a fishing trip in early may, to keep all my mates happy
> 
> *Sheep Shagger Lager* (Australian Lager)
> 
> ...


Ended up changing the recipe a bit, I was too lazy to use maize
Just doughed in a few minutes ago

*Sheep Shagger Lager* (Australian Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.60 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 18.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

81.15% Pale Ale Malt
12.17% Cane Sugar
6.68% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.7 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 14°C with Wyeast 2035 - American Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## rehab (5/4/14)

Yob said:


> *Swap Monster* (Imperial IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.103 (°P): 24.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.023 (°P): 5.8
> ...


Pussy  Nah :super: Should be a cracker mate!


----------



## technobabble66 (5/4/14)

Yob said:


> *Swap Monster* (Imperial IPA)
> 
> Alcohol (ABV): 10.47 %
> Colour (SRM): 19.4 (EBC): 38.1
> ...


Needs more cow bell h34r: :lol:

And some Columbus/Centennial B)


----------



## Yob (5/4/14)

Also, just to note for folks.. The Cascade additions are NZ Flowers, and I also havne included the dry hops in the Recipe above with will be keg hopped 1g/l Simcoe / Citra / Mosaic / Ahtanum for 1 week and conditioned 1 month prior to the swap.

I dont usually brew with flowers but these have been sitting in the freezer for a goodly while and thought I'd use um up today for kicks..

testing the 809 today as well... what could possibly go wrong :lol:

*ed: also forgot to add the acidulated malt.. approx 300g for this recipe. so for completeness

*Swap Monster*
Imperial IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 50.0
Total Grain (kg): 21.440
Total Hops (g): 575.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.105 (°P): 24.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.024 (°P): 6.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 10.67 %
Colour (SRM): 19.4 (EBC): 38.2
Bitterness (IBU): 99.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
15.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (69.96%)
2.000 kg Munich I (9.33%)
2.000 kg Wheat Malt (9.33%)
1.000 kg Dextrose (4.66%)
0.500 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (2.33%)
0.500 kg Rye Malt (2.33%)
0.300 kg Acidulated Malt (1.4%)
0.140 kg Chocolate (0.65%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Cascade Leaf (5.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
35.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (9.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
200.0 g Cascade Leaf (5.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (4 g/L)
60.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
200.0 g Cascade Leaf (5.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (4 g/L)

step mash

52/10 63/60 66/20 72/20 78/10

Boil for 120 Minutes to reduce

Fermented at 18°C with 2 x T58 1 week then WLP099 - Super High Gravity Ale to finish while feeding candi sugar and dex over a couple of weeks


----------



## technobabble66 (5/4/14)

Brewed it last night. My first attempt at an English-style ale:

*Old Speckled Cock*
*(English Simple Bitter)*
Vol = 23 (adjusted to 25L due to high extraction)
OG = 1.047
FG = 1.012
Bitterness = 32 IBUs (adjusted for volume change; & ~42 after 20min whirlpool adjustment)
Alc% = 5.0

4.2kg Simpsons MO
350g Simpsons Crystal mix (100/150/100g of Pale/Med/Dark)
250g Victory
130g Wey Acidulated

20g NB @70min
8g EKG @70min
15g EKG @ 20min
15g EKG @Flameout

3g CaCl + 1g CaSO4 into mash & boil each, plus ~1g CaCl + 0.4g CaSO4 into sparge water

Mash: 55/66/72/78 for 5/60/15/5.90min boil.

Did a reduction to enhance caramelisation – 2.4L reduced to ~600ml. Seemed moderately dark, but not viscous, so hopefully it’ll help.
Yet AGAIN i forgot the Irish Moss until flameout. God damn!!!! :angry:
Chilled through Plate Chiller to 23°C.
Pitched some semi-rinsed Notto - no starter (been in jar for 1 week) & total guesswork on quantity, so hopefully it'll be ok. Probably a bit silly to be so inaccurate with yeast after all the hot-side faffing! <_<
Currently sitting in FV at 18°C. I think the first bubble might've cracked the airlock 12hrs later.

Big thanks to Manticle for help with this - esp. convincing me to keep it simple!


----------



## Yob (5/4/14)

Loving the colour already


----------



## fletcher (5/4/14)

Yob said:


> *Swap Monster* (Imperial IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.103 (°P): 24.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.023 (°P): 5.8
> ...


holy shitballs


----------



## malt_shovel (5/4/14)

First time cube hopping.
Red Mild
50% ECU malt
40% Wey Vienna
5% Caramunich I
3% CaraAroma
2% Carafa Spec Type I

Mashed about 68 for 40 mins
15gm EL Dorado FWH 30 min boil
20gm each Motueka & Ahtanum in the cube.

edit: Will ferment with a couple of packs of Windsor

No Windsor, so a slurry of 1469 was on hand and in she went.....


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Yob (5/4/14)

true to form.. didnt end up with the hop additions or the grain recipe above....

*Ragnahop - Swap Day Devestation*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 50.0
Total Grain (kg): 20.940
Total Hops (g): 601.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.100 (°P): 23.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.024 (°P): 6.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 9.99 %
Colour (SRM): 20.4 (EBC): 40.2
Bitterness (IBU): 100.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
13.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (64.47%)
2.500 kg Munich I (11.94%)
2.500 kg Wheat Malt (11.94%)
0.750 kg Rye Malt (3.58%)
0.500 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (2.39%) (Ferment)
0.500 kg Caraamber (2.39%)
0.300 kg Acidulated Malt (1.43%)
0.250 kg Dextrose (1.19%) (Ferment)
0.140 kg Chocolate (0.67%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
50.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
80.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
75.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
100.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
16.0 g Zythos Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
50.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Keg Hop) (1 g/L)
50.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Keg Hop) (1 g/L)
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Keg Hop) (1 g/L)

step mash

52/10 63/60 66/30 72/10 78/10

Boil for 120 Minutes to reduce

bit cal chloride
good wahck Sulphate
Bunch Yeast Nutrient
Goodly dose Brewbrite

Fermented at 18°C with 2 x T58 1 week then WLP099 - Super High Gravity Ale to finish while feeding candi sugar and dex over a couple of weeks

March pump with chugger centre inlet head running like a dream... March Pump covert right here 

I swear, the recipe aint changin from here... I dunno how Midnightbrew did it, Ive got Pliny on tap and this is well turning epic before Ive even run off :blink: :lol:

Respect


----------



## technobabble66 (6/4/14)

Yeeeeaaah Columbus!!
But only dry hopped? Wtf!?!


----------



## Yob (6/4/14)

dude.. aint it green enough? :lol:

I loved the stats, 1.100 ... %9.99 ... 100IBU...

It's gunna be like the Pliny.. but a Yob version, its all in the timing of the Dry hop to make this one bang... :super:


----------



## fletcher (6/4/14)

Yob said:


> dude.. aint it green enough? :lol:
> 
> I loved the stats, 1.100 ... %9.99 ... 100IBU...
> 
> It's gunna be like the Pliny.. but a Yob version, its all in the timing of the Dry hop to make this one bang... :super:


i'm guessing you have a shitload of hops to use up haha


----------



## Yob (6/4/14)

Considerably less now 

Most of the ones in the recipe above are last year's crop year.. I'd hate to see them go to waste


----------



## technobabble66 (6/4/14)

What do you think the perceived bitterness will be?
I found our clone to have a bit too much bitterness, but only a bit - surprising considering how bitter it was calc'd at. Probably more the way the bitterness had a lingering bite at the end I was less keen on. 
I'd def do the dry hopping a little differently than our clone - mine had some aroma but nowhere near as much as I thought it should considering the amount of hops we shoved in initially. And with the high flavour & bitterness it would've been great to have more aroma. I'd double the dry hopping of the original recipe, and/or maybe do the last addition in CC phase or in keg.


----------



## Yob (6/4/14)

All dry hopping in the keg, the pliny was done like that and has come out smooth


----------



## jyo (6/4/14)

I was planning on using up some leftover pils and ale malt and brewing an APA with all cascade but I've put my fecking back out! So annoyed as stocks are really running low.

I might make a codeine ale.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/4/14)

Deepest sympathy jyo I fortunately put mine out after I'd finished my double brew day.

Doesn't solve the no beer problem now but will in a couple of weeks.


----------



## verysupple (6/4/14)

My second attempt at an AIPA is chilling right now.

"1592" (Centennial of Columbus discovering North America. Well, the Bahamas at least.)

Batch size: 21 L
Efficiency: 79 %

Vitals:
OG: 1.062 
FG: 1.013
ABV: 6.7% (after bottle priming)
IBU: 69 (Rager)
EBC: 23 (Morey)

Grist:
% kg Name
77.8 4.200 JW Pils
9.3 0.500 JW Munich light
4.6 0.250 Weyermann CaraRed
0.9 0.050 JW Roast barley
7.4 0.400 Dextrose

Mash:
66 C for 60 min
71 C for 20 min
76 C for 10 min

Hops:
g %AA Name Time IBU
25 9.2 Centennial 60 32
15 15.0 Columbus 15 8
20 8.2 Centennial 15 6
20 15.0 Columbus 5 8
20 8.2 Centennial 5 4
20 15.0 Columbus 1 8
20 8.2 Centennial 1 2
25 15.0 Columbus Dry 0
25 8.2 Centennial Dry 0

2 packs of US-05
Ferment at 18 C


----------



## technobabble66 (6/4/14)

Great name choice, VS. Looks v tasty!


----------



## verysupple (6/4/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Great name choice, VS. Looks v tasty!


Cheers, man. I like to give all my beers a witty name. E.g. I made a series of Belgian witbiers named "Witty" (not actually a very witty name), "Witty Comeback" and the final version was called "Oh Snap!".

I hope this one's better than my first attempt at an AIPA. It was too malt focussed (way too much Munich malt) and only had 2/3 the amount of hops this one has. Fingers crossed it'll turn out like an AIPA this time and not malty APA.


----------



## phettebs (7/4/14)

Just brewed an imperial Saison today. It will be served to the public at a festival in July. I used spelt berries for the first time and they did not convert as well as I hoped. Still, I'm around 1.070 for an OG. I used Wyeast 3711 yeast from a previous lower gravity saison I brewed last month. Hoping for a nice one!


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/4/14)

Today was somewhat of a milestone for me.

All Grain #21
Red X Bitter

100% Best Red X
Time 50/10/Raise Bag
Temp 68/72/78
Rain Water with salt additions

FWH Magnum to 14 BU
Cube I: Northdown to 14.5 BU
Cube II: Brambling Cross to 14.6 BU
Both cubes get Wy 1469

OG: 1038
FG 1012
Alc 3.4%
EBC 21.5

Stoked as I finally nailed all my targets after many brewing days of calibration. First time using rainwater with salt additions, Red X, Brambling Cross and Northdown on their own and first time using 1469. This is the first batch in a series of brews that will be experiments of hops.

What I hope to learn from this experiment is what is the best use of Red X and how much I will love bitters (I'm thinking alot). Also looking forward to fermenting these two at the same time and each will get a 9L keg with an additional 9L of each getting blended in another keg. The remaining will get bottled. So that is three different beers to enjoy.

I also have planned a later date at using Red X in an IPA sitting around 1.055 - 1.060 to maximize the red colour but that's a story for another day.

This is the first batch in a series of brews that will be experiments of hops. It's going to keep me busy the next few months but will give me an understanding of the huge amount of hops in my freezer and how to use them best.

Really proud of myself today. Happy brewing.


----------



## Tahoose (7/4/14)

Good work, nice when it just goes to plan, I'm starting to learn that not too many beers helps with this.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/4/14)

Merredin Water Tower - Oatmeal Stout

OG - 1.051
IBU - 40
EBC - 125
ABV - 5%

78% - Ale Malt
12% - Flaked Oats
4 % - Dark Caramalt
3% - Chocolate Malt
3% - Chocolate Wheat

80g - East Kent Goldings @ 60mins

Wyeast Whitbread 1099 Ale Yeast

Mash at 68c 60mins
Ferment at 19c


----------



## djar007 (9/4/14)

Belgian Dubbel
--------------------------

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.46 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) Bel (5.9 EBC) 85.1 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) 4.1 % 
0.23 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) 2.0 % 
0.97 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (541.8 EBC) 8.8 % 
60.85 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
60.85 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] 10.0 mins 
2.5 litre starter Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) 


Brewed this yesterday. Enjoy the simplicity of the belgian recipes. Not to say they are any good . But I am learning a lot about treating the wort with more respect. And leaving it alone to do its thing in peace.


----------



## Wilkensone (9/4/14)

Dr Smurto's (not sure what version)

This is my first real AG attempt so pretty excited, this is mashing at the moment 

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -
2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 2 56.5 %
0.80 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3 18.8 %
0.80 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4 18.8 %
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5 5.9 %
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 22.1 IBUs
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 -
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 6.0 IBUs
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 3.3 IBUs
15.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 11 -


----------



## Tahoose (9/4/14)

Smurtos golden ale was my first AG aswell, great beer...

Good luck


----------



## Wilkensone (9/4/14)

Tahoose said:


> Smurtos golden ale was my first AG aswell, great beer...
> 
> Good luck


thanks mate, looking good so far! Just hoping to get close to my targets.. Somehow lucked out with the length of this =D






Wilkens


----------



## Donske (9/4/14)

IIPA/barley wine thingamabob this weekend, seems like a good way to use over a pound of hops in a 20 litre batch.

*IIPA 1* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.110 (°P): 25.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 12.03 %
Colour (SRM): 12.6 (EBC): 24.8
Bitterness (IBU): 103.1 (Tinseth)

47.62% Maris Otter Malt
40% Vienna
9.52% Dextrose
2.86% Caramunich III

2.5 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 120 Minutes (First Wort)
2.5 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Cascade (6.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Cascade (6.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
3 g/L Cascade (6.7% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
3 g/L Simcoe (12.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

1.0 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 120 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 62°C for 120 Minutes. Boil for 120 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Mardoo (9/4/14)

Well, too tired now to work out how to export my recipe from Beersmith in an AHB friendly format, but I just finished brewing my first variant of an Oaten Mild, inspired by this one here and by this one on Shutup About Barclay Perkins. Also helpful was a good thorough read of this thread on oat beers.

I learned a lot from my last foray of making up my own recipe, and I'm hoping some of the lessons learned are reflected in this one. Basically the recipe is:

Baird's Oat Malt 40%
Simpsons Golden Promise 30%
Simpsons Pale Crystal 13%
Simpsons Golden Naked Oats 6%
Briess Victory 6%
Whole Oat Groats, Cooked 5%
EKG to 12.3 IBU's first wort hopped
EKG to 5.6 IBU's at 15
EKG 10 minute steep at knockout to 2.0 IBU's

Edit: Oh yeah, and Wyeast 1469


----------



## Mardoo (10/4/14)

Oops, so sleepy I forgot to mention OG 1.039.


----------



## lukencode (10/4/14)

djar007 said:


> Belgian Dubbel
> --------------------------
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


What size batch and starting gravity you going for there?


----------



## djar007 (10/4/14)

45 litres. 1.062. Looking for 45 litres into the keg. Got fifty litres into the fermenter.


----------



## lukencode (10/4/14)

@djar007 - awesome. I really need to try a brewing a Belgium beer soon, that recipe looks like a good starting point.


----------



## djar007 (10/4/14)

It is in the beer smith recipes. Looked like a decent one. Will pm you the original recipe if you like.


----------



## sponge (11/4/14)

Finally back at home for a few weeks after being in Mildura for work the last few weeks and got around to getting my new PID control box tested out on a brew last weekend.

Otter Morrisette Smash.

95% MO
5% Heritage xtal

Willamette @ FWH & Cube

1.045
35IBUs
Wy1968


And shall be putting this down tomorrow morn'.

United Saison of America

60% pils
15% munich
10% vienna
10% wheat
5% aroma

Hops will depend on what's in the freezer stocks, but may end up just using cascade since she's been in hiding for a while..

1.055
30IBUs
Wy3726

I haven't used 3726 before so will be looking at getting a run of beers using this yeast @ ambient whilst my fermenting fridge carries away with a run of brews using the 1968.


----------



## sponge (12/4/14)

Well I'm just about to get started on the above saison but have slightly changed the recipe to use up the remaining Munich and pils sacks I have.

45% pils
40% Munich
10% wheat
5% aroma


----------



## yum beer (12/4/14)

Put this down the other day.
Hydro sample tasted very nice

First in a run of lagers preparing the stocks for next summer.

*Loaded dog lager *(Australian Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.007 (°P): 1.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.28 %
Colour (SRM): 3.6 (EBC): 7.1
Bitterness (IBU): 21.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

74.66% Pilsner
13.36% Dextrose
10.62% Carapils (Dextrine)
1.37% Crystal Pale

0.7 g/L Pride of Ringwood (9.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

0.2 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L PH 5.2 @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 62°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 8°C with Wyeast 2042 - Danish Lager


----------



## mje1980 (12/4/14)

sponge said:


> Well I'm just about to get started on the above saison but have slightly changed the recipe to use up the remaining Munich and pils sacks I have.
> 45% pils
> 40% Munich
> 10% wheat
> 5% aroma


Is that 3726 farmhouse ale?. If so keep some slurry and I'll swap your some 3725 beire de garde at ray day if you want??. Loving saisons and beire de gardes lately.


----------



## Spiesy (12/4/14)

Brew day today, aww yeahhh! :kooi:

*Building Block APA*

20l batch.
BIAB. No chill.

1048OG. 1010FG.
21IBU (unadjusted). 6.5 SRM. 5% alc./vol.

5kg Briess 2-Row (86.2%)
500g Joe White Wheat (8.6%)
300g Simpsons Medium Crystal (5.2%)

60min mash at 66-degrees.

20g Horizon (10.3%, 21IBU) @ 60mins
20g Victoria's Secret (16.1%, 0IBU) @ flame out
20g Citra (15%, 0IBU)
20g Victoria's Secret (dry hop for 4-days, warm)
20g Citra (dry hop for 4-days, warm)

Ferment with WLP008 @ 21-degrees for 10-days.


----------



## manticle (12/4/14)

Apa thing on the fly. Usual pale/bitter grist of 5lg maris, 250 uk crystal and 250 biscuit. Amarillo and styrians to around 50 ibu with lots of late additions, 1272. Usual step mash.

Will work out hop additions once the kettle is full.


----------



## sponge (12/4/14)

mje1980 said:


> Is that 3726 farmhouse ale?. If so keep some slurry and I'll swap your some 3725 beire de garde at ray day if you want??. Loving saisons and beire de gardes lately.


It surely is. I'll definitely keep some slurry for you mate. 

I should be able to keg this guy in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## malt_shovel (12/4/14)

Breakfast Stout.Pale, choc, dark xl, roasted barley & midnight wheat + toasted oats to about 1.065. 60min addition to 30IBU. 150gm both pure cocoa powder and ground coffe beans roasted yesterday at flameout. Smelt nice transferring to the cube. 1469 slurry when I get a chance to move the last beer off the cake.


----------



## skb (13/4/14)

lukiferj said:


> Another faux lager. 100% pils malt bittered to 30 IBU with hallertau and fermented with Notto. I can't seem to keep up with demand for this one. The masses are just gobbling it up.


What yeast are you using ?


----------



## waggastew (13/4/14)

Double brew day of some Pale Ale's for a birthday party

First up 21st Amendment Bitter American clone

21A-1 (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 8.0 (EBC): 15.8
Bitterness (IBU): 40.7 (Average)

85.71% Maris Otter Malt
7.14% Munich I
3.57% Caramalt
3.57% Crystal 40

0.8 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
2.3 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.4 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes. Make upto 9.5L in fermenter

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## manticle (13/4/14)

skb said:


> What yeast are you using ?


Notto = Nottingham = Danstar Nottingham


----------



## lukiferj (13/4/14)

skb said:


> What yeast are you using ?


Nottingham mate


----------



## waggastew (13/4/14)

Brew #2 - Tony'c LCBA Clone

TBA-1
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.150
Total Hops (g): 66.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 24.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Extra Light (31.75%)
1.000 kg Pilsner (31.75%)
0.750 kg Vienna (23.81%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (6.35%)
0.200 kg Wheat Malt (6.35%)

Hop Bill
----------------
8.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
8.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## skb (14/4/14)

skb said:


> What yeast are you using ?



Yep just realised you even said it on your post , clearly had a few tok many when I read your post. I am going to give it a go nice and simple. Only difference is I will probably hop several times to get to 30IBU, go for 20IBU at 60 and then some additions at 20,10 and 1


----------



## shaunous (16/4/14)

Just tasted my first ever home brew using 1469, I have only ever brewed with good ol' US-05. 

1469 is, well.......Different.


----------



## skb (16/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Just tasted my first ever home brew using 1469, I have only ever brewed with good ol' US-05.
> 
> 1469 is, well.......Different.


Ok clear as mud explain different keen to learn


----------



## fletcher (16/4/14)

skb said:


> Ok clear as mud explain different keen to learn


well us-05 is a very clean, flavour neutral american ale yeast, and 1469 is a nutty, estery, english ale yeast. completely different, hence the difference taste notes.


----------



## fletcher (16/4/14)

put down a simple cider a few nights ago, just because.

80% apple juice
17% pear juice
2% lipton tea
1% lemon juice
s-04 at 16C
1.040

hoping it will stop higher than 1.008ish, don't mind if it doesn't.

sexyfuntime.


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Just tasted my first ever home brew using 1469, I have only ever brewed with good ol' US-05.
> 
> 1469 is, well.......Different.


Make sure you give it time to drop bright.
My favourite uk yeast.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

manticle said:


> Make sure you give it time to drop bright.
> My favourite uk yeast.


Yeh I fermented for 2weeks and cc'd for a month :huh: (I obviously didnt plan it this way, but my shed and brew gear was out of action so it sat in a temp controlled freezer for that long).

Its a massive BANG of how I cant explain. Im not real good at matching foods and tastes on the palete, when people say stone fruit I say, yeh I suppose, but I very rarely eat stonefruit, so :huh: .
I fermented at 18-19*c so know after a little reading I realise is probably a couple degree's to high.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

But either way it's drinkable. When its fully carbed i'll see how its going.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/4/14)

Got two brews fermenting and one in cubes. 

Got a Stout that I don't have the recipe for, should be good though. OG of 1.080. 

A Rogue Hazlenut Brown Nectar clone we found on Beersmith. 







Sample tasted awesome. Ended up a little under volume and 8 points over. 

And the last one that is collaboration effort of a Facebook home brew group that we're all brewing separately and then contributing a cube and fermenting in a red wine barrel. 

Red wine barrel fermented Porter.


----------



## lukencode (17/4/14)

Planning a pilot brew on my new setup. Brewing an ESB with a total guess at effciency so it could wind up anywhere.

Maris Otter - 97%
Caraaroma - 3%

Bitter to about 35IBU:
East Kent Goldings 60min
East Kent Goldings, Styrian Goldings cube hopped

Yeast - 1469 West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## dago001 (17/4/14)

Brewing a Hefe Weis today
47.5% Wey Wheat
47.5% Wey Pils
5% Munich I

Probably ferment with Danstar Munich (which I have on hand)
Havent brewed a wheat for a while, quite looking forward to this one.
Cheers
LB


----------



## sponge (17/4/14)

Will hopefully be brewing something dark over the easter weekend and split into two cubes.

One to be fermented with 3726 and the other with 1968.

85% ale
8% xtal (maybe a mix of dark xtal and spec b..)
4% choc
3% midnight wheat

1.055
35IBUs @ FWH (whatever needs to be used up in the freezer)


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Thats a fukload of malts there Wilbs Tha Stalker....


----------



## skb (17/4/14)

New to this All Grain thing and just finished and kegged my 3rd and 4th All Grain BIAB beers. now after 5 days the taste test..

Beer 3 -- Really simple as I learn ----- I called it a Pale Ale not sure if I am 100% correct. The below is what I did just a made up receipe as I try to learn, I have to say my neighbour, myself loved it !! and shock horror even the wife who is not a big beer even enjoyed it. The flavours are amazing as I try to learn the different impacts of grains and hops, this one despite the low hop levels the flavours are great and the nose is really nice soft/floral/slight orange maybe just pleasant. I have 4 beers on tap and this just nailed it. I have used Fuggle before but something just worked this time. Or it might have been the Brewers gold I used for bittering as that is new for me.

[SIZE=12pt]Ingredients[/SIZE]​*[SIZE=12pt]Amt Name Type # %/IBU[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]2.50 kg Galaxy Malt (3.8 EBC) Grain 1 45.5 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]2.50 kg Vienna Malt (7.5 EBC) Grain 2 45.5 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 3 9.1 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]35.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 33.5 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]10.00 g Fuggle [4.50 %] - Boil 12.0 min Hop 5 2.1 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 6 -[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]-[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13.5pt]Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Alcohol by Vol: 5.8 %
Bitterness: 35.6 IBUs
Est Color: 19.6 EBC[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Fermenting Steps :[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]14 days at 15% (a little cold but internal temp would have been closer to 18), I did let it get to 26c on Day 9 for 1 day and then back to 15. After Day 14, 2 days d-rest at 23c and then 2 days cold crash. I force carbonated it and now after 5 days drink time. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]--------------[/SIZE]
Beer 4 -- SMASH Vienna/ ( a fake SMASH as I cheated and used Brewers Gold in the bittering because I have 500g I got on the cheap)--- Doing purely to learn Hop and Grain Flavours as I go down the home brew journey ... My first SMASH very drinkable, boring, 2 dimensional (no pun intented) but actually nicer than I expected. I am going to bottle a few to put away as I want to do about 7/8 SMASH brews over the year and then do a lot of tasting and palate training in the hope that I will be able to create better beer.... 
I think I underdid the hops however, I could definitely smell and taste the Cascade but not as much as I thought...

[SIZE=12pt]Ingredients[/SIZE]​*[SIZE=12pt]Amt Name Type # %/IBU[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]4.50 kg Vienna Malt (7.5 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]25.00 g Brewer's Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 2 27.4 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 3 5.3 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 4 -[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 5 0.3 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 6 -[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13.5pt]Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=12pt]Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 33.0 IBUs
Est Color: 10.6 EBC [/SIZE]


Fermenting Steps 

[SIZE=12pt]14 days at 15% (a little cold but internal temp would have been closer to 18), I did let it get to 26c on Day 5 for 1 day and then back to 15. After Day 14, 2 days d-rest at 23c and then 2 days cold crash. I force carbonated it and now after 3 days drink time. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]----------------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]
Beer 5 -- In Production All Australian IPA ... POR and Galaxy Hops.... Aiming for 60-70 IBU


----------



## manticle (18/4/14)

Dark mild today. Biere de garde on Monday that I meant to brew a few weeks ago. Recipe is a couple of pages previous.


----------



## Yob (18/4/14)

Yob said:


> *Ragnahop - Swap Day Devestation*


This was down to 1024 as of last night, added second or third dose of Candi sugar / dex..

Question, does Dark Candi sugar ferment completely?


----------



## manticle (18/4/14)

Pretty much. Obviously it adds more flavour than something like dex but you can expect the fg to be the same provided the yeast is up to scratch and you don't create a toxic environment with too high an alcohol content (had that happen to a dark strong and had to rescue it with a higher alc tolerant yeast)


----------



## Yob (18/4/14)

Ive got WLP099 in there so should be OK... 

Will save you one on swap day :chug:


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

Northern English Brown. Perfect for Autumn. Around 5.5%

4500 Bairds Pale
200 Carared
150 Chocolate Malt
300 moist brown sugar

68 degrees

30 EKG
30 Challenger

Half hour boil, late hop with 30 Aurora

Some UK yeast, I have London Ale or Cask.

I might even chuck some extra brown sugar in the keg for a bit of sweetness. Yum.


----------



## Smokomark (18/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Northern English Brown. Perfect for Autumn. Around 5.5%
> 
> 4500 Bairds Pale
> 200 Carared
> ...


Are the EKG and Challenger at 30 mins?


----------



## davedoran (18/4/14)

Aussie Ale - 23L VIF

94.5% Trad Ale
4% Wheat
1.5% RB

Pride Of Ringwood to 21.8IBU @ 45mins
Cascade Tassie to 12.4IBU @ 15mins
Dry hop Vic Secret 25g for 5 days

Recultured Coopers Celebration Ale yeast.


----------



## skb (18/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Northern English Brown. Perfect for Autumn. Around 5.5%
> 
> 4500 Bairds Pale
> 200 Carared
> ...


Still learning but what is the effect of the brown sugar in the ferment.. It clearly ferments out but what flavour does it impart ?


----------



## The Village Idiot (18/4/14)

Not sure where this fits as far as styles go but Altbier is close. Smells very nice. 



Stalag 13
Aussie Altbier
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.150
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.82 %
Colour (SRM): 13.9 (EBC): 27.4
Bitterness (IBU): 35.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 68
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
2.750 kg Barrett & Burston Pilsner (53.4%)
2.000 kg Munich I (38.83%)
0.250 kg Melanoidin (4.85%)
0.150 kg Chocolate Malt (2.91%)
Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## brewtas (19/4/14)

I'm brewing a small sour beer today. I'll probably end up dry hopping at least part of it with Galaxy, fruity dry hop character is incredible paired with a bright acidity. It's getting some WLP530 and slurry from a previous sour as well as the dregs from a bottle of this and that.

*Fine Detail Table Sour* (11L batch)
OG: 1.030
FG: 1.003
IBU: 6
EBC: 4
ABV: 3.6%


91% Dingemans pilsner malt
9% Best Malz wheat malt

1g/L Saaz @ 60 minutes
3g/L Galaxy @ dry hop

WLP530 + dregs from a previous sour + bottle dregs


----------



## Bridges (19/4/14)

yum beer said:


> *16 Riot Act Porter* (Brown Porter)
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
> Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
> ...


And how'd it go, thinking a brown porter is next on my to brew list.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Thats a fukload of malts there Wilbs Tha Stalker....


Yeah, I just found the recipe on beersmith and went with it. 

Sample tasted awesome before it went into the fermenter.


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Yeah, I just found the recipe on beersmith and went with it.
> 
> Sample tasted awesome before it went into the fermenter.


Thats all that matters bruz...


----------



## Donske (20/4/14)

I had a stupid IIPA planned for tomorrow after it got delayed last weekend, as per usual I've changed my mind, instead of 12% and 100+ IBUs I'm going with a simple smash pale ale.

0 minute hop addition is going in the cube.

Anyone able to give me a heads up on what to expect from Rakau, I've heard some mixed reviews.

*Pale Ale 11* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 6.4 (EBC): 12.6
Bitterness (IBU): 41.3 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Maris Otter Malt

0.5 g/L Rakau (10.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g/L Rakau (10.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Rakau (10.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.5 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## technobabble66 (22/4/14)

Put this down last night. It's an attempted replica of Theakston's Old Peculier.
The recipe is from Grantw (with some minor tweaks), a beer he did for the 2013 NSW case swap that was well received, i believe.

*TOP Clone*
OG = 1.061
FG = 1.015
IBU = 30.7 (33.7 if adjusted for whirlpool)
EBC = 48.8
alc = 6.4%

5.46kg Simpsons MO
0.45kg Simpsons Choc
0.225kg Simpsons Crystal mix (50/125/50 Pale/Med/Dark)
0.1kg Wey Acidulated

2g CaSo4 & 3.5g CaCl into Mash & boil each, plus 0.8g CaSO4 & 1.3g CaCl into sparge
BIAB Mash with 24L, Sparge with 11L
Mash at: 55/67/72/78 for 5/65/10/5
Boil for 90min

25g Northern Brewer @ 60min
14g Fuggles @ 60min
14g EKG @ 10min
1/2 tsp Yeast Nutrient & 1/2 Whirlfloc tablet @ 10mins

Whirlpooled for 30mins, then through plate chiller to 24°C

Pitched rinsed Nottingham yeast slurry.
Fermenting at 16°C (aiming for ~17-18°C)


----------



## yum beer (22/4/14)

Bridges said:


> And how'd it go, thinking a brown porter is next on my to brew list.


Trying the first bottle tomorrow.....13 days in the bottle, it may not be carbed yet but it certainly was chocolately when I bottled it. 
Will report after having a go at one tomorrow.


----------



## verysupple (22/4/14)

Doing my first lager. Brewed the AG version of the Vienna lager from BCS on Sunday. Slightly over shot OG and got 1.052 and it's happily fermenting at 10 C and is down to 1.032 already. I'm not sure what the big deal about brewing lagers is. But then again it's not done yet and it might taste awful. 

Here's the recipe adapted to my 2 pot stove top BIAB system.

Vitals:
OG: 1.052 (measured)
FG: 1.014 (calculated)
ABV: 5.1% (bottle primed to 2.5 vols)
IBU: 25
EBC: 21


Grist:
2.00 kg Bestmalz Vienna
1.30 kg Bestmalz Pilsner
1.15 kg Bestmalz Munich light
0.05 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II


Mash:
66 C for 60 min
Mash out at 76 C for 10 min

Dunk sparge in 10 L at 76 C for 5 min

Boil 60 min (~20% evap)
40 g Hallertauer Mittelfruh (4.5% AA) - 60 min - 23 IBU
15 g Hallertauer Mittelfruh (4.5% AA) - 10 min - 2 IBU

Chilled to 4 C
Pitched at 9 C (~20 million cells/mL of Wy2308 Munich Lager)
Allowed to free rise to 10 C
Maintaining at 10 C until ~75% attenuation and then raising to 15 C for diacetyl rest
Maintain at 15 C for 48 hours or until forced diacetyl test is negative
Lager at 0 C for as long as I can stand not drinking it - probably 2 weeks, hopefully longer.

EDIT: Typo on the mash temp


----------



## fletcher (22/4/14)

verysupple said:


> Doing my first lager. Brewed the AG version of the Vienna lager from BCS on Sunday. Slightly over shot OG and got 1.052 and it's happily fermenting at 10 C and is down to 1.032 already. I'm not sure what the big deal about brewing lagers is. But then again it's not done yet and it might taste awful.
> 
> Here's the recipe adapted to my 2 pot stove top BIAB system.
> 
> ...


the big deal for me is ...time.

they don't take forever, just longer than ales, and i'm bloody impatient


----------



## verysupple (22/4/14)

fletcher said:


> the big deal for me is ...time.
> 
> they don't take forever, just longer than ales, and i'm bloody impatient


Damn straight! That's why it's taken me so long to try one. I've always wanted to keep the production up with demand. But this time I thought, "No. This time I'll brew what I want to drink and not care about the time."


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/14)

Getting ready to have a crack at Plum Porter, been considering using Feijoa's as I have a tree full at the moment, but it doesn't have the same ring to it Feijoa Porter plus it has a cissy smell to it, smells more like perfume than a fruit.
If it turns out half as good as what I have been drinking will post the recipe.


----------



## Mardoo (22/4/14)

Wait, Feijoa Porter?!?!? I'm pretty trisexual but that's outta my league. Are you really drinking a Feijoa beer lately? Never seen one.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/14)

No Mardoo I've been drinking Plum Porter, Plums and porter its the cat's whiskers.


----------



## lael (22/4/14)

What is the plum porter? Link? Sounds interesting...


----------



## lael (22/4/14)

Yum beer, how is that riot act Porter tasting? I've been curious about what putting brown malt in would add. Most recipes I've been looking at for porters are essentially a pale malt, some choc, some roast and some crystal in varying proportions. Surprised that this is the first I've seen that has brown malt in it. As from what I've read it sounds like brown malt was the basis for it originally.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/14)

Lael sounds interesting, taste is awesome, can't find a decent recipe so going to make up my own.


----------



## OneEye (22/4/14)

Brewing a Milk Stout tomorrow... based on info I've found and gathered on Left Hand's version of the style. Haven't had the commercial example myself but thats one of the reasons why we home-brew, right?! To make something we can't otherwise et our hands on!

Recipe: Milk Stout

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l

Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

3.16 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 56.1 %
0.56 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 2 10.0 %
0.34 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 3 6.0 %
0.28 kg Barley, Flaked (Briess) (1.7 SRM) Grain 4 5.0 %
0.28 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 5 5.0 %
0.28 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (550.0 SRM) Grain 6 5.0 %
0.23 kg Oats, Flaked (Briess) (1.4 SRM) Grain 7 4.0 %
12.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [15.00 %] - Hop 8 19.0 IBUs
10.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop 9 1.9 IBUs
0.50 kg Milk Sugar (Lactose) [Boil for 10 min](0 Sugar 10 8.9 %
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 -


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.72 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 14.88 l of water at 73.2 C 66.7 C 60 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 19.31 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## yum beer (22/4/14)

lael said:


> Yum beer, how is that riot act Porter tasting? I've been curious about what putting brown malt in would add. Most recipes I've been looking at for porters are essentially a pale malt, some choc, some roast and some crystal in varying proportions. Surprised that this is the first I've seen that has brown malt in it. As from what I've read it sounds like brown malt was the basis for it originally.


Will be trying the first bottle from this batch tomorrow and will report after.
I don't know how much I will be able to detect what the brown malt brings with the amount of chocolate that went into the final beer, but we will see.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/4/14)

Put this one down this arvo while the dog was having puppies. Hence the name "Scottish Litter".

Pretty happy hitting all the right numbers aimed for 1.048 ended up with 23 litres of 1.050 in the cube. According to Brew Mate my efficiency is up 3% to 73%.

*Scottish Litter*
Scottish Light 80/-

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 12.1 (EBC): 23.9
Bitterness (IBU): 25.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (90%)
0.400 kg Caramalt (8%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (2%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
23.0 g Oak Chips @ 0 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes.

Drew of 3 litre at the start of the boil. Reduced in a seperate pot to 1.5litre to caramelise and returned kettle.

Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/14)

Put together a recipe for the Plum Porter, looking for any constructive input.
Basic Brown Porter recipe. Batch size 23 litres

3.8 kg Maris Otter Pale Mash 67 degrees C 60 mins 75% efficiency
0.45 kg Brown Malt
0.45 kg Crystal 60 L
0.27 kg Chocolate 90 minute boil O.G 1.050 F.G 1.014 
Hops
35 g Fuggles 60 mins
18 g Fuggles 10 mins 

I week primary Safale S04 2 weeks secondary 2.2 kg plums


----------



## yum beer (23/4/14)

*Riot Act Porter (Brown Porter)*

unfortunately I have suffered a bout of Bell's Palsy (facial paralysis) late last night, as such my sense of taste is a bit out of kilter today.
Anyway, after spending all morning and a bit more in hospital having scans and ultrasounds I get home for a chance to crack one open.

Only 13 days post bottling...very smooth, a little darker than I expected, possibly from the chocolate, but not a lot.
Theres a little bit of roasty bite, some smooth chocolate, not as much as I was expecting and a nice maltiness. The body is quite light and its probably a little overcarbed...just, may need to avoid the headstart glass next time. No head but with shed loads of chocolate thats to be expected.

My taste is out a little and as I had trouble taking a good mouthfull I couldn't get a good feel for what the brown malt has done...suffice to say, I'm bloody rapt with the outcome and look forward to seeing what a few months in the bottle will bring. That's if any last beyond winter.


----------



## fletcher (23/4/14)

made an ESB today. looking forward to it. ended up throwing in a bit of DME to boost the gravity in case it finishes higher than planned. read about wy1968 conking out early.

85% muntons maris otter
9% DME
5% joe white medium crystal
1% joe white dark crystal
1.049

50gm east kent golding (45 mins)
20gm east kent golding (15 mins)
35IBU

1L starter wyeast 1968 london ESB ale yeast
1.0 tablet whirlfloc
0.5 teaspoon nutrient

20L batch, single infusion, no sparge, mash 65C for 90 mins, boil 90 mins, no-chilled (still waiting on my bloody cider to finish), 19C fermentation, 2C cold crash, keg.


----------



## sponge (25/4/14)

sponge said:


> Will hopefully be brewing something dark over the easter weekend and split into two cubes.
> 
> One to be fermented with 3726 and the other with 1968.
> 
> ...


Ended up changing this slightly due to using up leftover grains.

64% MO (used up the rest of my stocks)
20% vienna
8% xtal (mix of medium and spec b.)
4% choc
4% midnight wheat.

50g challenger @ FWH

I've just put one cube onto the 3726 slurry and is tasting quite promising. Quite a subdued roast which I'm putting down to cold-steeping the dark grains as this is the first time I've tried it. The other half onto the 1968 once I keg the mild that it is fermenting.

Looking forward to a bit of a funky porter..

PS. Mark, if you're reading this, I saved you a vial of 3726 slurry.

PPS. Going by my brewing records, this was my 50th AG brew.. :super:


----------



## djar007 (25/4/14)

A vile doesn't sound that inviting. Lol. Is that fwh 35 with no additional hopping?


----------



## sponge (25/4/14)

djar007 said:


> A vile doesn't sound that inviting. Lol. Is that fwh 35 with no additional hopping?


I picked up on that after first reading back through my post.. stuck out like a sore thumb. Nothing like a vile of yeast to start ANZAC day.

And yup, 35IBUs without any additional hopping. I'm hoping to get a nice comparison of the yeasts (not really a comparison since they're such different strains) with use in a porter so didn't worry about any late hopping.


----------



## fletcher (25/4/14)

today i'm brewing up a starter; pretty pumped.

100gm DME
water
4kg of sarcastic excitement

18c with wy1968. smells...ok i suppose.

can't wait to not taste it!


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

Bramling ESB

Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color:
24 HCU (~13 SRM)


Bitterness: 42 IBU
OG: 1.053 FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 5.3% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Grain: 5kg simpsons maris
250g simpsons crystal 95-115L
50g simpsons maris chocolate
Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.034 34 liters
Hops: 15g Kent Goldings plugs (4% AA, 60 min.)
15g bramling cross (8% AA, 60 min.)
20g Kent Goldings plugs(4% AA, 20 min.)
20g bramling cross (8% AA, 20 min.)
10g Kent Goldings plugs (aroma)
10g bramling cross (aroma)

1469 recovered from dark mild
Reduction of wort

Cal sulphate (out of cal chloride)

55/63/68/72/78


Hops courtesy of temple.


----------



## djar007 (25/4/14)

Why do you prefer calc chloride manticle? I Have been adding half of each to my mash but recent reading on calcium sulphate has got me interested in upping it over the calc chloride.


----------



## manticle (25/4/14)

Generally I use Cal sulphate to brighten hop profile, Cal Chloride to push malt. A lot of brews are a blend of both for me although I may favour gypsum in a US PA and Cal. Chloride in a bitter. Things like dark mild just get Cal. chloride.

Calcium sulphate is not recommended in darker beers from a number of sources (although I believe there may be modern brewers of hoppier dark styles like us brown, us stout or black IPA that reckon it's OK).


----------



## DU99 (25/4/14)

My First grain beer(BIAB)..20litres
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 16.0 (EBC): 31.4
Bitterness (IBU): 34.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

3.5 kgPale Ale Malt
250g Carapils (Dextrine)
200gCarafa I malt
200g Wheat Malt

10g Topaz (16.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
25g Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


----------



## philmud (26/4/14)

In the process of whirlpooling a Ruthless Rye IPA clone. Well in sipping a nice tequila while the crud settles. Got a few drops of water from the hose connect of my immersion chiller in the wort at about 50C. Am hoping I don't get an infection! 

Recipe thread here; http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79715-ruthless-rye-ipa/#entry1166247


----------



## manticle (26/4/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1441-altbier/

A version of this beer. Will be using spalt instead of tettnang. Not sure about styrians - might go all spalt. Also have no biscuit so I might do a separate minimash with some pils, biscuit and a slight touch of aromatic and add the boiled runnings during fermentation.


----------



## waggastew (26/4/14)

*Belgian Dubbel*

Nice winter warmer, brewing for a homebrew club meeting in July. Based on a previous recipe that was a bit thin/lacking in complexity. Upped spec malts, candi sugar and mash temp.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 14.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.875
Total Hops (g): 20.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012  (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.15 %
Colour (SRM): 32.6 (EBC): 64.2
Bitterness (IBU): 21.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (34.78%)
0.500 kg Munich II (17.39%)
0.500 kg Pilsner (17.39%)
0.250 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (8.7%) - added Day 5
0.200 kg Cane Sugar (6.96%) - added Day 5
0.100 kg Carafa II malt (3.48%)
0.100 kg Caramunich II (3.48%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (3.48%)
0.100 kg Special-B (3.48%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.5 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (3.13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

1tsp of CaCO3 into the mash water
Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Pitched at 18°C with slurry from 2L starter of Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Abbey, let rise to 21degC over four days and ferment out


----------



## Bridges (26/4/14)

I have to brew under an eave at my place as it's been bucketing all day pretty much. It does seem to be easing off a bit at the moment, about 40 minutes off firing up the burner and lifting the bag on this one... 

Yep another Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.018
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.9
Bitterness (IBU): 32.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 71
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.700 kg Pilsner (67.2%)
0.800 kg Vienna (19.91%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (6.22%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (6.22%)
0.018 kg Chocolate (0.45%)

Hop Bill
----------------
11.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
9.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
12.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
22.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
16.0 g Centennial Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/4/14)

First SMaSH beer tomorrow.


----------



## Wilkensone (27/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> First SMaSH beer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was my first AG brew! Turned out really well 


Wilkens


----------



## StalkingWilbur (27/4/14)

Nice. Same kind of IBU's and hop schedule?


----------



## Wilkensone (27/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Nice. Same kind of IBU's and hop schedule?


retty similar I think went 60, 15, whirlpool additions and no chill.. As my first brew it didn't go overly well and tastes good so yours should be great. 


Wilkens


----------



## The Village Idiot (27/4/14)

All done, now the clean up.


American Amber/Pale

87% Low Color Maris
3.8% Caramunich 11
3.8% Wheat
1.9% Dark Crystal

Magnum 15g @ 60 min
Cascade 10g @ 10 min
Nelson Sav 10g @ 10 min
Nelson Sav 20g @ 0 min

40.4 IBU

No chilled.


----------



## fletcher (27/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> First SMaSH beer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 packs of US-05?

EDIT: apologies. didn't see the volume


----------



## mje1980 (28/4/14)

Haven't brewed for a while, as I'm in a leg splint. 1 week til it comes off and I'm pretty mobile, so I'm trying to brew a batch. 

Busted knee mild

85.1% wey pils ( all I got  )
9.9% Simpsons medium crystal
2.8% pale choc
2.1% black patent

Willamette at 60 and 15

65-20, 72-30

1.034
17 IBU

Mangrove jacks Newcastle dark ale yeast. Never used it but heard good things.


----------



## jyo (28/4/14)

Funnily enough I'm pitching some of the Mangrove dark ale yeast on a cube of mild tonight too. I'm hoping it throws the dark fruit as described.


----------



## geneabovill (28/4/14)

*Vanilla Coffee Porter - For Winter*

OG Target: 1.050
FG Target: 1.010
Estimated ABV: 5.13%
Bitterness Target: 24 IBU
Boil Time: 60
Colour Target: 97 SRM

*Malt*
Maris Otter 4.500 69.2%
Light/Pale Crystal Malt 0.750 10.1%
Wheat Malt 0.550 8.6%
Pale Chocolate Malt 0.450 5.9%
Rolled/Flaked Barley 0.370 5%
Black (Patent) Malt 0.090 1.2%

Approx Total Grain Weight 6.71

*Hops *
Cluster USA (T90) 32gm - 60min
Willamette USA (T90) 15gm - 60min

*Yeast*
1028 London Ale 2

*Adjuncts*
Tincture of vanilla - soak 2 vanilla beans in 60ml of vodka for a week, add to primary.
Coffee - 90ml of espresso extracted on my coffee machine, add at flameout.


----------



## mje1980 (28/4/14)

jyo said:


> Funnily enough I'm pitching some of the Mangrove dark ale yeast on a cube of mild tonight too. I'm hoping it throws the dark fruit as described.


I've read good things. If it's a good yeast it'll make mild even easier to brew . You rehydrating?. I'm planning on rehydrating.


----------



## jyo (28/4/14)

mje1980 said:


> I've read good things. If it's a good yeast it'll make mild even easier to brew . You rehydrating?. I'm planning on rehydrating.


No, I won't for this. Starting gravity was about 1035 from memory, so I won't bother. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/4/14)

Thinking of a mild on M79 Burton Union yeast.

Just throwing up which dark grain to use to colour it, leaning toward Carafa III.


----------



## indica86 (28/4/14)

M79 is very nice.

Double brew day for me.

Recipe: El Dorado Amber

Style: American Amber Ale

Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Actual OG: 1.050
Estimated IBU: 39.1 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White)
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann)
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White)
15.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
20.00 g El Dorado - Boil 10.0 min
20.00 g El Dorado - Boil 5.0 min
20.00 g El Dorado - Dry Hop 4.0 Days
————————————————————————————-

Recipe: Kingpin I

Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l
OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated IBU: 58 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Briess)
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann)
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White)
30.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
40.00 g Liberty - Boil 30.0 min (was going to be later but I made a mistake)
40.00 g Liberty - Boil 5.0 min
30.00 g Liberty - Dry Hop 4.0 Days

Both with Mangrove Jack's American Ale.


----------



## mje1980 (28/4/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Thinking of a mild on M79 Burton Union yeast.
> Just throwing up which dark grain to use to colour it, leaning toward Carafa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueMutt (28/4/14)

Started to ferment a DP Harvest Ale today, all home grown hops.

50ltrs, 1066OG, 62IBU
70% JW Trad ale
14% Munich
14.5% Wheat
1.5% Choc

25grm Cascade 20
25grm Chinook 20
25grm Victoria 20
50grm Cascade Flame out
50grm Chinook Flame out
50grm Victoria Flame out

55-10
63-30
72-30
78-10

WLP 001 2.5ltr starter 19deg.


----------



## indica86 (28/4/14)

^^^ yummy.


----------



## fletcher (28/4/14)

decided to try my luck at my first kolsch, now the weather is cooling down. very excited. bit of a throw-together of ingredients but happy all the same.

4.6kg joe white vienna 98%
100gm joe white cara-malt 2%
35gm tettnang (pellets, 4.5 aa%, 60 mins) 19ibu
10gm tettnang (pellets, 4.5 aa%, 5 mins) 1ibu
1 pack wyeast 1007 - german ale yeast
1 tablet whirlfloc
0.5 tsp yeast nutrient

OG 1.048, 20L batch, single infusion, no sparge, mash at 65C for 60 mins, boil for 90 mins, plate chilled, 16C fermentation (could go lower but want it ready sooner), 2C cold crash


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/4/14)

fletcher said:


> decided to try my luck at my first kolsch, now the weather is cooling down. very excited. bit of a throw-together of ingredients but happy all the same.
> 
> 4.6kg joe white vienna 98%
> 100gm joe white cara-malt 2%
> ...


Looks good Fletch. 16c is good for that yeast and that style.

How is your plate chiller working out, what temps are you gettining into the FV?


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/4/14)

Brewing this friday night - going for a 30min mash & 30min boil which should make the brew night ~ 3.5hrs

My normal brew day/night is about 8-9hrs, hugely due to a multistep mash profile on the BM, a 90min sparge ( generally its bath, book and bed during this time ) and then a 90min boil and then onto chill/transfer and cleanup. So Im seeing if I can rip out a beer quicker with a fast mash, fast boil on a smaller beer @ 3.5% and if this works look to try it on a Pale Ale.

Golden Ale 4 - The SCG

OG - 1.036
FG - 1.008
ABV - 3.5%
IBU - 23
EBC - 7

70% - TF Golden Promise Floor Malted Ale
30% - Weyermann Pale Wheat

Hop Combo = Simcoe/Citra/Galaxy

3g of each @ 15mins
4g of each @ 10mins
5g of each @ 5mins 
6g of each @ 0mins - Whirlpooled 10mins

Yeast Nutrient added at 10mins
Pure O2 added before pitching yeast

Fermented with M44 WestCoast Ale Yeast @ 18C - going to dry pitch the yeast to see if this decreases the excessive lag I have experienced with this yeast.

Dry Hopped with the same combo

14g of each for 7days @ 18c


----------



## fletcher (29/4/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Looks good Fletch. 16c is good for that yeast and that style.
> 
> How is your plate chiller working out, what temps are you gettining into the FV?


killing it at the moment mate. it's getting to about 20C in current sydney weather. i usually also set my STC lower in my fridge so by the time it's in there and pitched, it's almost smack bang on 18 or thereabouts. it's a bit more time and faffing about on brew day but i love it


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/4/14)

fletcher said:


> killing it at the moment mate. it's getting to about 20C in current sydney weather. i usually also set my STC lower in my fridge so by the time it's in there and pitched, it's almost smack bang on 18 or thereabouts. it's a bit more time and faffing about on brew day but i love it


22c, thats great - im getting the IC down to only 30c after 15mins and chilling down to 18 from there which only takes a few hours and pitch in the morning.

What is your flow rate coming out of the chiller into the FV? Id imagine its wound back to a trickle with eth water running at a high rate?


----------



## fletcher (29/4/14)

Pratty1 said:


> 22c, thats great - im getting the IC down to only 30c after 15mins and chilling down to 18 from there which only takes a few hours and pitch in the morning.
> 
> What is your flow rate coming out of the chiller into the FV? Id imagine its wound back to a trickle with eth water running at a high rate?


couldn't tell you any exact figures, but yes, my tap is on quite high (it's by no means water-efficient h34r: - guilty). coming from the chiller into the FV though isn't a trickle, it's a bit more. i have some photos of the process but sadly none of them show the flow rate (i'll do this next time for records). at a rough guess it takes about 10 mins to fill my FV to 20L


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/4/14)

I'm fermenting this experiment at the moment.

hopped like a big stinky US IPA, dark & malty grain bill, & Scottish ale yeast. Time will tell if it works haha.. either way, it should suit my tastes, and make up for the 4.5% pale lager I brewed earlier this month.

Come at me, style police:

*IPA? IBA? * brown / red IPA?

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 18.9 (EBC): 37.2
Bitterness (IBU): 148.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

45.05% Munich I
45.05% Vienna
4.5% Caraaroma
4.5% Carared
0.9% Carafa II malt special
(6.66kg total... :super: )

1.1 g/L Warrior (15.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ Cube
2.2 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 5 Cube
2.2 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes Cube
1.3 g/L Cascade (6.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Centennial (9.2% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)


mash-in at 64°C,
ramp to Infusion at 66.6°C for 60 Minutes.
Ramp to 72°C for 10min rest,
Ramp to 78°C mash-out.
Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with WLP028 - Edinburgh Scottish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## geneabovill (29/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm fermenting this experiment at the moment.
> 
> hopped like a big stinky US IPA, dark & malty grain bill, & Scottish ale yeast. Time will tell if it works haha.. either way, it should suit my tastes, and make up for the 4.5% pale lager I brewed earlier this month.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad you drew the distinction between pale and dark.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/4/14)

Ruckus said:


> I'm just glad you drew the distinction between pale and dark.



I guess the "pale" in IPA is relative to other ales being produced at the time IPAs were first brewed (stouts, porters, wee heavys, other strong ales) - (I think) "pale" meant anything you can see light through. Looking at the wort while transferring & taking samples I'd say it's a deep red/brown colour, almost twice as dark as a scottish IPA used to be (20-24 EBC), but it isn't the darkest.

http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com.au/2011/12/scottish-ipa-1947-2004.html


----------



## fletcher (29/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm fermenting this experiment at the moment.
> 
> hopped like a big stinky US IPA, dark & malty grain bill, & Scottish ale yeast. Time will tell if it works haha.. either way, it should suit my tastes, and make up for the 4.5% pale lager I brewed earlier this month.
> 
> ...


no idea on style mate, but it looks sexy


----------



## Bridges (29/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm fermenting this experiment at the moment.
> 
> hopped like a big stinky US IPA, dark & malty grain bill, & Scottish ale yeast. Time will tell if it works haha.. either way, it should suit my tastes, and make up for the 4.5% pale lager I brewed earlier this month.
> 
> ...


Style be damned make what you like and enjoy it! And if you don't enjoy it let us know, it'll save us from making the same mistakes!!!


----------



## Salt (29/4/14)

Havent posted in here for a while, so adding my last two brews plus the brew I have planned on Sunday.

*Sauvin Summer Ale 2.0 - 4.8%*
77% Maris Otter
23% Wheat
0.8g/L N.Sauvin FWH 45min
1.2g/L N.Sauvin 10min
2.0g/L N.Sauvin - Aroma Steep 15mins
4.0g/L N.Sauvin Whole Cone Dry Hop
Mangrove Jacks M44
Really easy drinking beer over Summer - maybe a touch too much wheat.

*Pliny the Smaller (my first Kegged Beer!) - 4.5%* 
48% Pale
40% Pilsner
7% Carapils
5% Crystal Pale
0.4g/L Columbus 60min
0.8g/L Simcoe 20min
1.6g/L Centennial 5min
1.6g/L Amarillo - Aroma Steep 20min
1.6g/L Simcoe - Aroma Steep 
1.2g/L Cascade - Aroma Steep
Dry Hop 1-7 days and 8-12 days - both;
1.2g/L Amarillo
1.2g/L Centennial
0.8g/L Columbus
1.2g/L Simcoe
Mangrove Jacks M44
_This came out awesome...massive aroma and huge hop flavour with solid bitterness without being too bitter for only 4.5%_

Brewing this on Sunday;

*Walkers Reserve Porter - 6%*
71% Maris Otter
7.7% Crystal Pale
6.5% Flaked Oats
6.5% Wheat
5% Choc Pale
2.3% Crystal Dark
1% Roasted Barley
1.4g/L EKG 60min
1.0g/L EKG 45min
1.4g/L Cascade 30min
1.0g/L Cascade 0min
S-04 
30g Oak Chips in Primary to emulate Barrel Fermenting (mouthfeel) as opposed to in Secondary for Oak (flavour).
_Going to split off 5Lts into secondary carboy and rack on top of another 30g of Oak Chips that have been soaking in Central Otago Pinot Noir for 2 weeks...will leave for a month or so..._


----------



## Mardoo (30/4/14)

Tasty McDole's Janet's Brown, including his very odd water additions. 350 ppm Sulfate?!?!?! But checked against numerous sources, and he himself says that's how he always brews it, so...

And I'm brewing outdoors for now, and all but my Yoda beanie were misplaced in the move...




Oh yeah, and breakfast is cooked golden naked oats, which I've heard make great porridge.


----------



## geneabovill (30/4/14)

Rad beanie!


----------



## GundyBrewer (30/4/14)

ESB, inspired by the Super Landlord on the recipe database.

83.3% Golden Promise
8.3% Munich
3.3% Caraaroma
5% Torrified Wheat

EKGs to 30 IBU - first wort hopped (weeell thrown in straight after I pulled the grain bag out anyway)
1 Styrian Goldings plug into the no-chill cube
Wort caramelisation - 2L down to 400mL

Pitching CraftBrewer English ale yeast tomorrow. Enthusiastic about this one!


----------



## lukencode (1/5/14)

```
People's Stout

Pale Malt, Maris Otter                   81.6 %        
Roasted Barley                           6.8 %         
Barley, Flaked                           5.8 %         
Carafa Special II                        2.9 %         
Chocolate Malt                           2.9 %         
East Kent Goldings First Wort            20.6 IBUs     
Styrian Goldings  First Wort            19.1 IBUs     
Thames Valley Ale
```


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm fermenting this experiment at the moment.
> 
> hopped like a big stinky US IPA, dark & malty grain bill, & Scottish ale yeast. Time will tell if it works haha.. either way, it should suit my tastes, and make up for the 4.5% pale lager I brewed earlier this month.
> 
> ...





Bridges said:


> Style be damned make what you like and enjoy it! And if you don't enjoy it let us know, it'll save us from making the same mistakes!!!


just had a sample of this - it's at about 1.020 and still chugging away. solid lasting bitterness, HEAPS of hop flavour, and malt city. looking forward to it hitting FG so I can dry hop it :icon_drool2:


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/5/14)

Brewed a Robust Porter today and miscalculated my water volumes so ended up a little short and a tad short on gravity. Defintley know now that 46L of 1.060 wort is about the max I can push my BIAB system without maxy BIABing. Pretty happy with todays relaxing brew session.

Big Willy Porter
85% JW Traditional Ale
10% JW Amber Malt
5% Wey Carafa Special I
Time 60/10/Raise Bag
Temp 66/72/78
FWH Magnum to 25IBU
CH Willamette to 16IBU
1x cube is getting the mighty greenbelt the other not sure, might double up and use greenbelt again of throw some Wy1469 at it.

1058 (aim was 1060)
1012
6%
40IBU
45EBC

This will most likely be my Vic July swap pending tasting. After this its back to my single hop experiments for a few more brews.


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/14)

Next week sometime, maybe tues but not sure, have to work around kids etc haha. Also I'll probably end up just adding the whole bottle of D2. 

Beire de garde brune

83.3% dingemans pils
7.3% D2
6.2% wheat
3.1% cara bohemian

1.050
20 IBU 

WY 3725

I might grab some orval and funk up a few bottles.


----------



## mje1980 (2/5/14)

Ended up getting a window to brew today. Upped the D2 to a whole bottle. Half in the boil. Half after fermentation. 3725 is done pretty quick so might be day 3


----------



## Samuel Adams (2/5/14)

I did a stove top AG the other day in a 19L BigW pot to use up some grain sitting around.
3.5kg grain, 15L mash + 2L sparge, 60 min boil & 9L in the fermenter haha
It was a 7% 70 IBU IPA at least it made the house smell great for the day


----------



## Donske (3/5/14)

Time for another AIPA, went off brewing them for a bit but getting back into the swing, Citra and Centennial with a bit of Simcoe thrown in, should-be nice.

*IPA 4* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 7.02 %
Colour (SRM): 10.7 (EBC): 21.1
Bitterness (IBU): 70.5 (Tinseth)

85.71% Maris Otter Malt
14.29% Victory

1.1 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
1.3 g/L Centennial (8.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Centennial (8.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Centennial (8.2% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

0.7 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 17°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (3/5/14)

If i can squish it in this week coming I'll brew this. It'll be next up anyway. 

Comeback bitter

82.4% wey pils
7.4% sugaz.
5.9% Simpsons medium xtal
2.9% cara bohemian
1.5% cara aroma

Gypsum in mash

Challenger @ 30

1.037
27 IBU

Mangrove jacks burton ale @ 16-18.


----------



## manticle (3/5/14)

Porter today. MO, touch crystal, black and choc, biscuit and some roast barley.

Challenger and styrians, 1469. Tomorrow I'll be helping a mate do his first AG brew but we'll be doing BIAB rather than 2/3V so he can get going easily on his own with minimal setup. Same recipe but he'll keep the cube.


----------



## geneabovill (3/5/14)

manticle said:


> Porter today. MO, touch crystal, black and choc, biscuit and some roast barley.
> 
> Challenger and styrians, 1469. Tomorrow I'll be helping a mate do his first AG brew but we'll be doing BIAB rather than 2/3V so he can get going easily on his own with minimal setup. Same recipe but he'll keep the cube.


Mant, choc barley or choc wheat? I'm leaning towards choc wheat, for personal preference - it seems to have a creamier/smoother mouthfeel and has comparable colour/toasty characteristics. 

Just a thought.


----------



## manticle (3/5/14)

Simpsons Choc barley.
Never really tried choc wheat although I hope to do a dunkelweizen at some point using it.

I get the mouthfeel I'm chasing from temperature rests - short protein, separate alpha and beta, glyco-protein.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/5/14)

Just tasted my oatmeal stout that had 3% chocolate malt and 3% chocolate wheat and it's a great option! you get that roasted flavour and aroma without it being over the top! a good combo with the CM.


----------



## geneabovill (3/5/14)

I'm more of a single infusion guy - especially with UK beers. I may Hochkurz occasionally, but even then find it's not _that_ obvious a difference for me to bother. Perchance I have a lazy palate - or brewing style.

I like the choc wheat though, especially in a porter or other English beer. Can't comment on its inclusion in a dunkel, having never made one with it.


----------



## jyo (3/5/14)

*May 2014 Hefe* (Weizen/Weissbier)

Herm-it maiden voyage.

Volume- 50 litres
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.56 %
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 13.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)


57.86% Galaxy Malt
38.57% Wheat Malt
1.93% Acidulated Malt
1.64% Melanoidin

1.2 g/L Hersbrucker (3.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Hersbrucker (3.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 70 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Mangrove Jack's Bavarian Weizen

Notes: 55 (15 mins) 62'C (30 mins), 72'C (30 mins) 78' mash out

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (3/5/14)

Ruckus said:


> I'm more of a single infusion guy - especially with UK beers. I may Hochkurz occasionally, but even then find it's not _that_ obvious a difference for me to bother. Perchance I have a lazy palate - or brewing style.
> 
> I like the choc wheat though, especially in a porter or other English beer. Can't comment on its inclusion in a dunkel, having never made one with it.


A lazy brewer to me is someone who doesn't clean their kettle between brews because 'it all gets boiled anyway'.

You use the processes that give the results you want. I like the results of step mashes but Brit beers are traditionally SI. Wiil be doing SI tomorrow with my BIAB mate to keep it all very simple. Same recipe, same yeast so will be interesting to compare brews when they are fermented out.


----------



## BlueMutt (3/5/14)

First Brew with the new rig set up.

Ironbark Pale 60ltr
1.046og, 41.4Ibu, 5.4srm

JW Trad Ale 93.75%
Crystal 60 3.12%
Wheat 3.12%

63-40, 68-15, 72-15, 78-10 

Chinook 1g/ltr @60
Cascade 1g/ltr @5
Victoria 1g/ltr @5

Chilled.
WLP 090 on 20ltrs
WLP 001 on 2x 20ltrs.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/5/14)

Have not brewed for 2 months. Was going to brew a session ale but had no ale malt so it will be a throw together of what I have.

b]Hoppy Pils of sorts[/b]
Premium Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 80.0
Total Grain (kg): 15.600
Total Hops (g): 160.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.88 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.3
Bitterness (IBU): 21.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
12.000 kg Pilsner (76.92%)
3.000 kg Wheat Malt (19.23%)
0.400 kg Cane Sugar (2.56%)
0.200 kg Chocolate (1.28%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Victoria Secret Leaf (17.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.3 g/L)
60.0 g Glacier Pellet (6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
80.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Multi step Infusion at 55°C for 15 minutes, 65°C for 60 minutes, 78°C 15 minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with lager yeast


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/5/14)

Having a crack at a mild. It got marked down at QABC a couple of years ago for not being entered as a bitter (it was too pale), now a little carafa to change colour.

Happy are the mild Tempered Final V2
Mild

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.420
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.030 (°P): 7.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 2.55 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.3
Bitterness (IBU): 21.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.100 kg Ale Malt, JW (90.64%)
0.150 kg Caramalt (4.39%)
0.150 kg Carared (4.39%)
0.020 kg Carafa III malt (0.58%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 69°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with M79 yeast


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## angus_grant (7/5/14)

Dunkel Weizen for June case swap (hopefully)

*Type:* All Grain
*Batch Size:* 23.00 l
*Boil Size:* 31.00 l
*Boil Time:* 60 min

2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)
2.40 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC)
0.25 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC)

35.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min
15.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.50 %] - Boil 2.0 min

1.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)

Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [124.21 ml]

Edit: fixed copying and pasting from BeerSmith


----------



## Wilkensone (7/5/14)

angus_grant said:


> Edit: fixed copying and pasting from BeerSmith


Can you tell me how to do this?


----------



## winkle (7/5/14)

Tomorrow and Friday, single batches of 1) Biere de Printemps for spring (and hurry up and get here), and 2) Biere de Ble Noir (buckwheat tart black wheat beer), that might get on tap for the swap.


----------



## angus_grant (7/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Can you tell me how to do this?


Manually. I copied from the recipe view and it looked fine in editor. Posting must strip out the table formatting. 

Edited post msnually


----------



## mje1980 (7/5/14)

Im trying out mangrove jacks Newcastle ale yeast in a cube of mild next up, and the brew club is having a dark case swap so I'm brewing a porter tomorrow. I start physio to start forcing my knee to bend on Friday, hence the name. 

Painful peat porter 

74.4% wey pils 
8.3% abbey malt
5% Simpsons medium crystal
4.1% pale choc
4.1% peated malt
2.5% black
1.7% cara aroma

Challenger @ 60 and 10

1.059
33 IBU 

Slurry from mangrove jack Newcastle dark ale yeast.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/5/14)

A Facebook homebrew group collaboration project. 

Red Wine Barrel Fermented Robust Porter








OG was 1.070

Fermenting and aging for three months in the barrel. No real temp control, but it's in a cool spot with fairly stable temp. Blow off temp had been measured at between 18 and 18.5deg. 

Can't wait to try this bad boy!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/5/14)

awesome! how many cubes did you brew to put in there?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/5/14)

There was 12 of us and we all brewed a cube each. Only used about a third of the last one though.

Everyone brought beers or food and the host went completely above and beyond with the hospitality. His truffled Mac and cheese deep fried cubes were insane!

Really looking forward to the bottling day.


----------



## jyo (8/5/14)

Nice work.

When I first looked at the pic, I thought you must be some sort of beef-cake-iron-pumping-Arnie, just casually pouring a full cube with one hand and holding the funnel with the other

Then I realised you can't have two right arms :lol:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/5/14)

Hahaha. 

I wish. I need help holding the milk bottle when I make my porridge in the mornings


----------



## sponge (8/5/14)

US Wheat

50/50 pils/wheat

20IBU's amarilo @ cube

1.045

1272


----------



## winkle (8/5/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> A Facebook homebrew group collaboration project.
> 
> Red Wine Barrel Fermented Robust Porter
> 
> ...


Brilliant effort. Ok, time to stop farting about and get on with getting the Flanders Red into the Octave barrel.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm fermenting this experiment at the moment.
> 
> hopped like a big stinky US IPA, dark & malty grain bill, & Scottish ale yeast. Time will tell if it works haha.. either way, it should suit my tastes, and make up for the 4.5% pale lager I brewed earlier this month.
> 
> Come at me, style police


 


fletcher said:


> no idea on style mate, but it looks sexy


 


Bridges said:


> Style be damned make what you like and enjoy it! And if you don't enjoy it let us know, it'll save us from making the same mistakes!!!


it worked. see post here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/19438-whats-in-the-glass/?p=1171532


----------



## Yob (10/5/14)

"Dry as a nuns c**t" APA 

Swap brew, output will be 3 cubes

Haven't made my mind up on grist or hops yet but all will be cube hopped judiciously.

Fermented with (probably) San Diago Super Yeast (WlP 090)


----------



## Thefatdoghead (11/5/14)

Big brew day......

Did a double of a dark wheat IPA, hopped with simcoe, citra and Riwaka. 
Also brewed a double batch of Meantime IPA. That beer has a ridiculous amount of EKG and Fuggles.


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/14)

Note to self: go to LHBS and get some proper cider yeast for next batch.

BRY-97 just doesn't want to know about cider etiquette :unsure:


----------



## mje1980 (11/5/14)

Pale ale

96.8% wey pils
3.2% Simpsons med crystal

Gypsum in mash
62-30,67-30,72-15

Challenger 30,15,hopstand

Slurry from a bitter with MJ burton. 

1.048
38 Ibu 

Brewing this week sometime. Then I'll have a cube of mild and porter ( MJ Newcastle ). And a cube of ordinary bitter and pale ale ( MJ burton ). In both cases the lower og beers will get rehydrated yeast, then the bigger beers will go on the slurry.


----------



## mje1980 (11/5/14)

Well, I just checked. Turns out I haven't brewed the bitter yet. Bugger, have to try to brew it too this week.


----------



## waggastew (11/5/14)

Double brewday - Both 10L partial mash brews

First up latest version of award winning West Coast IPA. Have changed the hop mix slightly (dropped Nelson Sav and put in Columbus to up US C-hop flavours/aromas) and have pushed hopping later with an experiment with 'whirlpool' hopping.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.150
Total Hops (g): 39.68
Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.41 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 72.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (46.51%)
0.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (23.26%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (11.63%)
0.100 kg Dextrose (4.65%)
0.100 kg Munich I (4.65%)
0.100 kg Caraamber (4.65%)
0.050 kg Crystal 120 (2.33%)
0.050 kg Crystal 15 (2.33%)

Hop Bill
----------------
8.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
8.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
6.5 g each of Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Galaxy, Amarillo and Columbus @ 10min
6 g each of Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Galaxy, Amarillo and Columbus added between 0min and -10min into the whirlpool/chilling
6 g each of Simcoe, Centennial, Cascade, Galaxy, Amarillo and Columbus, dry hop during cold crash

Misc Bill
----------------
1.4 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## waggastew (11/5/14)

Brew #2 - American Amber Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 1.875
Total Hops (g): 30.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 17.8 (EBC): 35.1
Bitterness (IBU): 27.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
0.900 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (48%)
0.500 kg Munich I (26.67%)
0.200 kg Wheat Malt (10.67%)
0.125 kg Carabohemian (6.67%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (5.33%)
0.050 kg Crystal 60 (2.67%)

Hop Bill
----------------
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
7.5 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
7.5 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
7.5 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
7.5 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/5/14)

The Electric IPA

American IPA

OG - 1.065
ABV - 6.3%
IBU - 57
EBC - 8

95% Golden Promise Ale
5% Crystal 20L

Warrior @ 60m to 37 Ibu
Amarillo & Centennial @ 5m to 20ibu

Wyeast 1056 @ 19c

Dry hopping - 28g of Crystal + 28g of Citra @ 19c for 7-10days


----------



## Spiesy (11/5/14)

Yob said:


> "Dry as a nuns c**t" APA
> 
> Swap brew, output will be 3 cubes
> 
> ...


Just fermented my IPA with 090. Finished at 1010, 7% alc./vol. with 85% attenuation. First time I've brewed with it, and it was fermented on the cooler side.


----------



## spryzie (12/5/14)

Cider

2kg Quinces (for tartness).

Apples to make it up to 20L. I have a mixture of pink lady and fuji. Will do equal quantities.

S04 yeast.

Will knock it out tonight.


----------



## fletcher (12/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> The Electric IPA
> 
> American IPA
> 
> ...


how are you finding higher IBUs at 60 rather than later in the boil mate? would be keen to hear your results. my recent IPA was about 1/3 at 60 mins and the rest later in the boil. was apparently 80 IBU but didn't seem like it (for my tastes anyway). i prefer it bitter-er so will slowly increase IBU earlier in subsequent brews.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/5/14)

fletcher said:


> how are you finding higher IBUs at 60 rather than later in the boil mate? would be keen to hear your results. my recent IPA was about 1/3 at 60 mins and the rest later in the boil. was apparently 80 IBU but didn't seem like it (for my tastes anyway). i prefer it bitter-er so will slowly increase IBU earlier in subsequent brews.


Hi Fletcher,

This will be the first IPA in a while that is going with a higher portion of the IBU from the 60min addition. The past 4-5 IPA's have all been along the 1/3 from 60m and then the rest from 20m to whirlpool/hopstand and I have found these to be smooth and very full of hop flavour, but they didnt have that good bittering charge. My last IPA was all Columbus/Centennial to 82ibu but it only taste's like 40-50ibu, most the ibu came from 20m to whirlpool/hopstand additions.

For this one I wanted to get that solid bitterness from the 60min addition to then work towards a good balance that I like for an IPA just like you mentioned, using Warrior will let me know its there :super: I will let you know how it turns out when its in the glass.


----------



## fletcher (12/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Fletcher,
> 
> This will be the first IPA in a while that is going with a higher portion of the IBU from the 60min addition. The past 4-5 IPA's have all been along the 1/3 from 60m and then the rest from 20m to whirlpool/hopstand and I have found these to be smooth and very full of hop flavour, but they didnt have that good bittering charge. My last IPA was all Columbus/Centennial to 82ibu but it only taste's like 40-50ibu, most the ibu came from 20m to whirlpool/hopstand additions.
> 
> For this one I wanted to get that solid bitterness from the 60min addition to then work towards a good balance that I like for an IPA just like you mentioned, using Warrior will let me know its there :super: I will let you know how it turns out when its in the glass.


yeah, i remember you asking me about my IPA before this one, which had a BIG hit of warrior early on. can't remember the IBU of it from memory, but it was too much - might have mellowed out eventually but i'm too impatient and drank it all. then this recent one (1/3 at 60) wasn't enough, so the middle (right about where you have it - 30-35ish) sounds about perfect for my tastes.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/5/14)

fletcher said:


> yeah, i remember you asking me about my IPA before this one, which had a BIG hit of warrior early on. can't remember the IBU of it from memory, but it was too much - might have mellowed out eventually but i'm too impatient and drank it all. then this recent one (1/3 at 60) wasn't enough, so the middle (right about where you have it - 30-35ish) sounds about perfect for my tastes.


I just checked your website......it was the Hadden IPA back in Dec last year. You added 33g of warrior at 60m and no chilled .....your eff was low - as you put it Fckn Terrible...lol That would have lead to an unbalanced beer - 1.064 v's 1.047 - I think at target OG the 33g would still have been a little high = 49ibu from my calcs. ( the citra/centennial/cascade late combo would have saved it) I just hope that my LHBS has Warrior in stock B)

How do you calculate the no chill effect for contributiing IBU to the wort?


----------



## fletcher (12/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> I just checked your website......it was the Hadden IPA back in Dec last year. You added 33g of warrior at 60m and no chilled .....your eff was low - as you put it Fckn Terrible...lol That would have lead to an unbalanced beer - 1.064 v's 1.047 - I think at target OG the 33g would still have been a little high = 49ibu from my calcs. ( the citra/centennial/cascade late combo would have saved it) I just hope that my LHBS has Warrior in stock B)
> 
> How do you calculate the no chill effect for contributiing IBU to the wort?


that was it yeah. 50ish ibu seemed a bit rough but perhaps 40 might work. the calculations and efficiency and everything were all WELL off on that day. mashed too low so it fermented to a lower gravity, didn't reach my original gravity so it was way too bitter. ugh. glad to know i've sorted those problems out. even without warrior, columbus or something sexy like that would work a treat. even centennial. 

i never used to worry about calculations for it when i first started then later i just added the default 15 mins on. all my earlier beers were higher but i never calculated it (or cared too much) as i was still learning the ropes. now i'll just add the 15 mins as most people do. i rarely no-chill now though.


----------



## spryzie (12/5/14)

For those playing at home it was:

10L juice from over-ripe fujis
5L juice from slightly under-ripe golden delicious
5L juice from perfect pink ladies.
1L juice from eight quinces.

4 teaspoons yeast nutrient.

S04 yeast. Ferment at 18 degrees.

Made 1056 OG.

I also do not recommend juicing quinces - almost blew up the juicer. They are very, very fibrous.



spryzie said:


> Cider
> 
> 2kg Quinces (for tartness).
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoney (13/5/14)

Amber-Red IPA

23L batch
OG 1.061
IBU 55

4kg pale
1kg munich
.4kg wheat
.23kg biscuit
.23kg caraaroma
.06kg chocolate
22g Columbus @ 60
28g Amarillo @ 10
28g Cascade @ 10
14g Citra @ 10
28g Amarillo @ 0
28g Cascade @ 0
14g Citra @ 0

Dry hop with 28g each of Cascade, Citra and Amarillo.

260g of hops in 23L should be hoppy enough.


----------



## Weizguy (15/5/14)

Today it's ...dah dah dah... suspense building....wait for it...it'll be sooo worth it....almost there....a Pliny the Elder (Russian River Brewing) clone.

OK, so that's probably how long it feels since I offered to brew a IIPA for a mate at work. Sorry Alastair, if you're reading this.

Recipe is set out below:

*Pliny the Elder clone*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 15/05/2014 
Style: Imperial IPA Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 27.00 L (2 litres kettle loss)
Boil Volume: 38.87 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Equipment: 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle 
*Ingredients*
Amount Item Type % or IBU

7.06 kg Pale Malt, Ale (MEU) (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.6 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.9 % 
0.17 kg Crystal Malt - (assumed) 60L (TF) (118.2 EBC) Grain 2.0 % 
64.00 gm Warrior [16.70%] (90 min) Hops 115.9 IBU 
82.00 gm Chinook [11.40%] (90 min) Hops 101.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (45 min) Hops 47.8 IBU 
32.00 gm Challenger [7.70%] (30 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
71.00 gm Centennial [8.20%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
71.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
91.00 gm Centennial [8.20%] (1 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
131.00 gm Challenger [7.70%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
3.00 doses Brew Brite (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
0.72 kg Cane Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8.5 % 

*Beer Profile*
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.078 SG (1.075-1.095 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.020 SG (1.012-1.020 SG)
Estimated Color: 12.0 EBC (15.8-29.6 EBC) 
Bitterness: 278.7 IBU (60.0-110.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.6 % (7.5-10.0 %)

*Mash Profile*
Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 7.50 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 7.73 kg
Sparge Water: 17.16 L

Mash In Add 20.16 L of water at 73.5° C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 11.29 L of water at 93.1° C 10 min


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/5/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> *Pliny the Elder clone*
> 
> 
> 64.00 gm Warrior [16.70%] (90 min) Hops 115.9 IBU
> ...


BIG BEER!!

I noticed you have Challenger? From what i have read ( which is only half to be believed ) is that they use Columbus. Would using the Challenger be - toning it down a little....lol


----------



## Weizguy (15/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> BIG BEER!!
> 
> I noticed you have Challenger? From what i have read ( which is only half to be believed ) is that they use Columbus. Would using the Challenger be - toning it down a little....lol


Well spotted. This is from MHB, so he may have adjusted for what was available; andor perhaps for when the recipe was added to Brew Builder

Toning it down, though? How could you honestly tell?


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/5/14)

no chance of a tone down with that much ibu @ 90m B)


----------



## mje1980 (15/5/14)

Next one up will be a saison. I had a saison dupont last week, the flag ship 6.5% one. Farking awesome beer. Inspired by for sure. 

100% dingemans pils

EKG @ 60 
EKG @ 5 
I may possibly dry hop this one with more EKG

Long low mash 62-60 mins, maybe more, then 72-15. I'll re check my farmhouse ales book to see if there any detailed info on mash schedule, I'm sure there is. Lots of gypsum to bring out the bitterness. I plan on bottling and leaving a while. 

3724, started coolish, then cranked right up. 

1:054
33 IBU 

Should finish right down low and be around 6.3%ish.


----------



## Weizguy (15/5/14)

FWIW, I hit my numbers on the Pliny clone and it's remarkable that I got 75% efficiency on a big beer like this.

That wort is biiitter, too.

Am now recovering the wort from all the hop trub and protein trub, by filtering through a large seive. Looks like another 2 litres of disgustingly bitter wort, as well as the 26 litres that went in the 30 litre fermetnor.
Maybe I'll do a forced ferment with the recovered wort...

Les out
*edited for spelling only


----------



## rbtmc (16/5/14)

Original Pliny the Elder recipe for those interested.
(also gives insight into 'The Younger' recipe, which is basically a modified Elder with more base malt, dextrose, and hops - with the addition of amarillo and quadruple dry-hopping)


----------



## yum beer (17/5/14)

Big Double day yesterday.

Double DIPA
1 English
1 American

*IPA - One Eyed Sailor*
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 10.9 (EBC): 21.5
Bitterness (IBU): 47.4 (Average)

66.83% Maris Otter Malt
23.74% Golden Promise Malt
4.81% Crystal Pale
3.73% Caramalt
0.89% Caramel Dark

0.7 g/L Target (9.8% Alpha) @ 55 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Bramling Cross (5.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
2.1 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L East Kent Golding (6.4% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

Step Infusion at 64/68/72°C for 10/40/10 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with WLP005 - British Ale

*IPA - Highway One Ale*
Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 6.43 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.4
Bitterness (IBU): 57.5 (Average)

29.38% Golden Promise Malt
29.38% Maris Otter Malt
24.74% JWM Traditional Ale Malt
7.21% Wheat Malt
3.09% Crystal Pale
3.09% Dextrose
3.09% Dry Malt Extract - Light

0.6 g/L Bravo (14.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Pilot (7.9% Alpha) @ 17 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 17 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Pilot (7.9% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Bravo (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Pilot (7.9% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

Step Infusion at 65/72°C for 60/10 Minutes. Boil for 120 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Hit all my numbers.
Was able to chill with 2 smaller batches....ice bath down to 62c in 12 minutes, pitching temp in 45.
******* long day due to equipment. Spilt wort like a proffessional, here, there and everywhere.
Happy though, slept like a baby, a beer soaked baby, but a baby none the less.


----------



## Weizguy (17/5/14)

Ah, OK, so I shouldn't have called the Pliny recipe a clone.
Should have remembered how pedantic things get here. Thanks for the post. I believe it will help me improve this beer, with the 2 dry hop additions.

Anyway, after a couple of days of no-chill, the yeast from a 2 litre culture (from a new smack-pack of W1056) was added and agitated today.
Into the fridge/temp-control ferm chamber at 20°C soon.


----------



## vykuza (17/5/14)

An easy drinker for me today:

American Pale Ale

1.045 with Vienna and Pilsner and a smidge of Carapils.
40 IBU of Willamette and Cascade 50/50 mix at 60, 10, 5 and dry hopped.


----------



## manticle (17/5/14)

Coopers knockoff for a mate who loves the stuff and often buys me pints (of other beer) when we are out. He buys me so many, I thought I would make him 40 pints of his preferred tipple.

JW ale, some wheat, a tiny hint of dark crystal (30g) and some PoR. Coopers yeast from stubbies.


----------



## smokenmirraz (17/5/14)

I brewed a dark mild this morning using the recipe from Brewing Classic Styles. Also cooked 24 cookies and 2 loaves of bread using spent grain.


----------



## verysupple (17/5/14)

I'm brewing a Koelsch tomorrow. It'll be my first one so I hope it turns out decent.

OG: 1.045
FG: 1.009

95% Bestmalz Pils
5% Bestmalz Pale Wheat Malt

Hallertauer at 60 min to 24 IBU

Wyeast 2565 at 15 C


----------



## LorriSanga (19/5/14)

Becoming Godparents next month. Taking a keg along for afterwards. I'm a Top Shelf Role Model.

No Short Measure Bitter (Standard/Ordinary Bitter)

Original Gravity : 1.038
Final Gravity : 1.010 
Alcohol (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 11.3 
Bitterness (IBU): 30.6 

89.05% Pale Malt
7.31% Crystal 120
3.64% Special Roast

1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (5.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (5.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## mje1980 (19/5/14)

mje1980 said:


> Next one up will be a saison. I had a saison dupont last week, the flag ship 6.5% one. Farking awesome beer. Inspired by for sure.
> 100% dingemans pils
> EKG @ 60
> EKG @ 5
> ...


Just stumbled upon some raw spelt from a saison I brewed earlier so am adding to this one. Around 12% of the grist, the rest, ding pils. I'll give it a cereal mash. Hopefully thurs time permitting.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/5/14)

*Dunkelweizen 2*

OG - 1.047
ABV - 5%
IBU - 15
EBC - 74

51% Wheat
21% Vienna
21% Munich
5% Carawheat (120ebc)
2% Chocolate (900ebc)

Hallertua Mittelfruh 5.5%AA - 28g @ 60min

Mangrove Jacks - Bavarian Yeast M20 - Direct pitched

Ferment at 17c


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/5/14)

knocking out a schwarzbier. I've done variations on this recipe a few times it's pretty failsafe

*schwarzzzz* (Schwarzbier)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 28.9 (EBC): 56.9
Bitterness (IBU): 24.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
45.83% Munich I
45.83% Pilsner
6.25% Carafa II malt special
2.08% Caraaroma
0.5 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. raise to 72 for 10 mins, raise to 78 mashout.
Boil for 70 Minutes
Fermented at 17°C with Saflager S-189

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/14)

Wooohoooo 

Ambient temperature brewing is here again, holding nicely at 18 in the garage. Should be sweet till October now.

Four little boys:


----------



## Donske (23/5/14)

Knocking out a double batch of California common tomorrow to break in my new 70L kettle;

85% BB Galaxy
10% Biscuit
5% medium crystal

I think about 30 IBUs of NB, split between 60 minutes and cube. 

Never even tried this style, just having a stab based on the style guidelines, if anyone can point out any obvious flaws please let me know.


----------



## DU99 (23/5/14)

*My First all Grain*










*Recipe is in this topic*


----------



## sp0rk (24/5/14)

Heating the strike water for this right now

*Butterball Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 9.6 (EBC): 18.9
Bitterness (IBU): 45.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

87.21% Pale Ale Malt
4.84% Munich I
4.07% Torrified Wheat
3.88% Caraaroma

0.7 g/L Galaxy (14.8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) Whirlpool addition
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) Whirlpool addition
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) Cube addition
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) Cube addition
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) 
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.8% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

0.4 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sp0rk (24/5/14)

Hmm, can't edit my posts...
I smashed my efficiency again, was expecting 70% but hit 82%
approx ABV should now be 5.8%


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> Hmm, can't edit my posts...
> I smashed my efficiency again, was expecting 70% but hit 82%
> approx ABV should now be 5.8%


brewhouse or mash efficiency?


----------



## bak (24/5/14)

*This one from the database. currently 45 mins into the mash. *

*Golden Rye APA*
American Pale Ale
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.450
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 5.6 (EBC): 11.1
Bitterness (IBU): 54.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.200 kg Pale Malt (58.72%)
1.000 kg Rye Malt (18.35%)
1.000 kg Vienna (18.35%)
0.150 kg Carared (2.75%)
0.100 kg Munich II (1.83%)
*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
*Misc Bill*
----------------
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Kiwifirst (24/5/14)

bak said:


> *This one from the database. currently 45 mins into the mash. *
> 
> *Golden Rye APA*
> American Pale Ale
> ...


Made a lot of APA's, fav beer by a long way, but never, ever tried it with Rye. Should give it a go on my upcoming one.


----------



## bak (24/5/14)

a mate tried the Smurto's GA with rye and I preferred it to the standard recipe so I was keen to try something with rye in it. Also ended doing a chocolate coffee porter with chocolate rye but that one is still sitting in the fermenter so no idea how it's going to turn out.


----------



## Kiwifirst (24/5/14)

I have no taste concept of what adding Rye would do. I need a sampler of someone's Rye addition


----------



## Gr390ry (25/5/14)

Just pitched after a late night brew session, just missed target OG gravity (got 1.070) which I was very happy with!

*SCB/BG Colab*
IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 9.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.950
Total Hops (g): 47.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.072 (°P): 17.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.07 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 60.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.700 kg Pale Ale Malt (91.53%)
0.250 kg Crystal 10 (8.47%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
6.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
16.0 g El Drado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
25.0 g El Drado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Safale US-05
Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Edit: Spelling


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/14)

Brewing this today-

50L batch

8kg BB ale malt
2kg flaked barley
1kg choc rye
500g roast barley

EKG to 35 IBUs

Irish ale yeast


----------



## waggastew (25/5/14)

Double Brew Day. First up is LCP-4 - American Pale Ale. As code suggests, an LCPA derivative.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.450
Total Hops (g): 185.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.62 %
Colour (SRM): 5.8 (EBC): 11.4
Bitterness (IBU): 45.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (44.94%)
1.000 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (22.47%)
0.500 kg Munich I (11.24%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (11.24%)
0.250 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.62%)
0.200 kg Dextrose (4.49%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
35.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ -5 Minutes in Whirlpool (Aroma) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ -5 Minutes in Whirlpool (Aroma) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## fletcher (25/5/14)

waggastew said:


> Double Brew Day. First up is LCP-4 - American Pale Ale. As code suggests, an LCPA derivative.
> 
> Recipe Specs
> ----------------
> ...


do you get any taste from that 60 min addition of EKG?


----------



## waggastew (25/5/14)

fletcher said:


> do you get any taste from that 60 min addition of EKG?


Hard to say. Earlier versions of LCPA were reported to use some EKG for bittering. If I taste the wort during the boil I get a herb/mint/menthol type note. The bitterness is meant to be quite smooth.


----------



## waggastew (25/5/14)

Next up..........Collaboration brew with my neighbour Gr390ry of Bearded Gypsy Brewing. Basically a SN Torpedo IPA clone with single flavour/aroma hop. His version above uses El Dorado, mine will be Kohatu. Recipe is below:

Collab Beer
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 9.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.950
Total Hops (g): 107.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.072 (°P): 17.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.07 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 58.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.700 kg Pale Ale Malt (91.53%)
0.250 kg Crystal 10 (8.47%)

Hop Bill
----------------
12.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
20.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
20.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
20.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
20.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2.2 g/L)
15.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## sp0rk (25/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> brewhouse or mash efficiency?


That's into the cube, I guess brewhouse?

I've got this half way through the boil right now

*Plump Toff Best Bitter* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 26.0
Bitterness (IBU): 34.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

89.06% Pale Ale Malt
10.94% Caraaroma

2.2 g/L Fuggles (4% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.4 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


I stupidly didn't account for the smaller temp drop with the smallish grainbill and hit 67C when I mashed in, but got it back down to 62C within a couple of minutes and slowly brought it back up to 65C
Hopefully it wasn't too damaging :unsure:


----------



## mje1980 (26/5/14)

First BIAB today.

Apricot blonde

71.4% wey pils
28.6% bb wheat

Challenger 60 mins

1.038
16ibu

WY 1007 German ale.

I'll be adding some apricot flavouring from craftbrewer to the keg. It's for my wife but I'll drink most of it probably. 


So far the BIAB has gone really easy. I've done 2 steps so far by holding the bag off the bottom with one hand and stirring with the other. I'd like a hook but this isn't that hard. 

Not ready to give the esky and HLT away yet but so far impressed with the ease of brewday, a lot less work I'm finding.


----------



## mkstalen (26/5/14)

SMaSH
100% Vienna malt
Glacier Hops to about 28 IBU with additions at 60 & 10 minutes, and dry hop at 5 days.
Whitelabs East Midlands Ale Yeast. (Think it's the same as Nottingham)

Currently crash chilling waiting for a keg to empty.

Plan on entering it in a competition if it's any good.


----------



## Kiwifirst (26/5/14)

stienberg said:


> SMaSH
> 100% Vienna malt
> Glacier Hops to about 28 IBU with additions at 60 & 10 minutes, and dry hop at 5 days.
> Whitelabs East Midlands Ale Yeast. (Think it's the same as Nottingham)
> ...


I'd like to hear how you go with this. I am sitting here staring at my incredibly complex Imperial pale ale recipe and I look at your simple recipe and thinking "I like the sound of that".


----------



## lukencode (27/5/14)

Brewing V2 of my esb. Tasting a few of v1 last night makes me think I may have over corrected.

4.10 kg Golden Promise 
200.0 g Caraaroma 
200.0 g Wheat, Torrified 
50.0 g Carafa Special II 

35.0 g East Kent Goldings - Boil 60 min 
30.0 g Styrian Goldings - Cube Hop Hops
20.0 g East Kent Goldings - Cube Hop Hops

West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast 8


----------



## mkstalen (27/5/14)

Kiwifirst said:


> I'd like to hear how you go with this. I am sitting here staring at my incredibly complex Imperial pale ale recipe and I look at your simple recipe and thinking "I like the sound of that".


Will report back once it's in drinking mode


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/5/14)

Kiwifirst said:


> I'd like to hear how you go with this. I am sitting here staring at my incredibly complex Imperial pale ale recipe and I look at your simple recipe and thinking "I like the sound of that".


Whats the recipe you have ?


----------



## mkstalen (27/5/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Whats the recipe you have ?


Exact recipe was:

*SMaSHing Foxy - *20L Batch

5kg Vienna Malt
30g Glacier 60 min
30g Glacier 10 min
15g Glacier Dry Hop 5 day
East Midlands Ale (Whitelabs WLP039) - Split the vial and then built up a 1L starter on the DIY stirplate.

Single infusion Mash 65.5 deg 60 min
Batch sparge
90 min boil
No chill
OG = 1.055
Pitched at 17 deg, fermented at 18.5.
Got down to 1.014 in 2 days (Holy crap)
Ramped it up to 22 at day 5 for Diecytal(?) rest and left for another 3 days. Then racked to a cube for crash chill, now waiting for an empty keg. 
FG = 1.010

Looks a bit darker than the 5.2 SRM that Beersmith is telling me it should be. But tasted pretty decent from the hydro readings I was taking.


----------



## mkstalen (27/5/14)

Oh wait, you meant lukencode's recipe. Duh. :wacko:


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/5/14)

i was asking Kiwifirst...lol.

he said he had a complex IPA recipe and thought the smash was a simpler way to make beer. Yes smash is simple, one malt and one hop, a great way to learn your malts and hops and what they bring to the beer. Interested to know whay Kiwi thought was complex with his recipe.

Kiwifirst, what is your IPA recipe that you feel is too complex?


----------



## Kiwifirst (27/5/14)

I don't think that making a smash means I will get a better beer, I am hoping it would teach me to understand what the malt additions add to the beer.

This recipe is complex only in the fact there is a lot in it. The problem that I am finding is that I am adding stuff to my grain bill because it sounds and looks cool, but I have *no concept* of what it will add to the taste.

I would like to be more disciplined and learn what each actually does to the beer. Which is hard without comparison tests. I have done that with hops, so quite confident with my american additions on what it will give me flavour wise, but malts?_ I am pretty clueless_. I kind of understand what each does technically, but cannot pick what each does when tasting. 

So my standard APA is pale ale, some munich, carapils and crystal. If I was to throw in 500g of wheat I need a better way of understanding what that did to the flavour. What does a 1kg munich addition taste like? I don't know because i haven't tried a smash pale ale.

I keg normally, but thinking that I should start putting a couple of bottles away marked with the recipe and then when I do a new one, do a comparison, but that will be comparing a 1 week old beer to a 2 month old beer. But it should give me a better understanding. I am finding the more I delve into this hobby the more I need and want to learn  

Anyway, enough of my frustrations of lack of knowledge, here is my recipe. Has a SG of about 1.074 and a abv of 7.5% which is *waaaaay* bigger than anything I have done before. Using a WPL001 yeast with a starter. 

5.9 kg American - Pale Ale 37 3.5 81.4%
0.35 kg German - Carapils 35 1.3 4.8%
0.35 kg American - Caramel / Crystal 10L 35 10 4.8%
0.35 kg German - Munich Light 37 6 4.8%
0.15 kg American - White Wheat 40 2.8 2.1%
0.15 kg German - Melanoidin 37 25 2.1%
*7.25 kg* *Total* 

Hops
Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
20 g Nugget Pellet 14 Boil 60 min 34.2
20 g Citra Pellet 11 Boil 30 min 20.65
20 g Citra Pellet 11 Boil 15 min 13.33
20 g Citra Pellet 11 Aroma 10 min 9.74 20 g
Citra Pellet 11 Aroma 5 min 5.36 30 g
Citra Pellet 11 Dry Hop 12 days 
16 g Amarillo Pellet 8.4 Dry Hop 12 days 
20 g Citra Pellet 11 Dry Hop 9 days 
24 g Amarillo Pellet 8.4 Dry Hop 6 days 
30 g Citra Pellet 11 Dry Hop 3 days

edited: crap formatting


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/5/14)

looks like it will turn out fine to me except you're wasting your time (IMO) with such a small amount of munich, it's a base malt, use it as one.

if you have time have a listen to this talk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sSKHzmhrzY


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/5/14)

Kiwi,

I like that recipe, it would make a good beer, lots of malt and lots of hops. I get where your at with understanding what each malt brings to the table and smash is a great way to explore and learn. 

You could go ahead with the same learning technique (smash) for making an IPA using those hops, truth is though, with that level of hops & bitteness your malt will be fighting for a seat at the palate show.

What I would recommend is to make the IPA and build it each time with the malts and try keeping the hops schedule the same ( that will be the hard part :icon_drool2: ) 

Try a 95% Ale with 5% Crystal 10L. Then on the next one add 5% or 10% wheat to the recipe. Then make another with those 3 malts (ale, crystal & wheat) adding the munich or melanioden and you will see how these come through in the final beer.

For me a IPA has a very basic malt profile, generally just 90+ % of base malt and some crystal malt, letting the hops be the show. I more lean towards Amber Ale's or darker beers to explore more complex malt profiles but there is no reason why an IPA cant be both. :beerbang:


----------



## Donske (27/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> looks like it will turn out fine to me except you're wasting your time (IMO) with such a small amount of munich, it's a base malt, use it as one.
> 
> if you have time have a listen to this talk:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sSKHzmhrzY



I have completely changed the way I design recipes since watching that about a year ago, it was just one of those "well duh, that the issue" moments.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/5/14)

^ same, it really struck a chord with me at the time as I'd just brewed a robust porter with 7 types of grain, and it came out "brown" tasting.

(nb I don't mean it tasted like a brown porter, I mean brown in the sense he used in the talk)

it also had a pinch of peated malt in it :unsure:


----------



## Kiwifirst (27/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> looks like it will turn out fine to me except you're wasting your time (IMO) with such a small amount of munich, it's a base malt, use it as one.
> 
> if you have time have a listen to this talk:


LOL perfect for the topic. It was everything I was saying above. Thanks for that link. Now I just need to develop the patience to run comparison beers.


----------



## sponge (2/6/14)

sponge said:


> US Wheat
> 
> 50/50 pils/wheat
> 
> ...


Finally got around to brewing this over the weekend.. weekends just came and went far too quickly the last few weeks.

Ended up using a mix of cascade and citra instead of amarillo, and have a starter of 1469 instead of using the 1272 for something a little more interesting.

Step mash of 55/63/68/72/76 for 10/40/20/10/10. Efficiency (~85%) ended up a little higher than the usual so have ended up at 1.048.

Hopefully the 40min @ 63'C will dry it out enough.


----------



## mosto (2/6/14)

Haven't been able to brew for ages but managed to knock this one out last weekend, currently in the fermenter.

*Plan C Ale* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

95.24% Maris Otter Malt
4.76% Caramunich I

0.8 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Coopers


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Weekend just gone I decided to brew at night now that I have a few AG's under my belt, have got to now my system and streamlined my process at bit. Probably the smoothest brew session I've had so Sat night will be brew night from now. Have this sitting in the cube waiting for the starter to be ready, probably tonight.


*Parkes Road Porter* (Brown Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 27.7 (EBC): 54.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

76.09% Maris Otter Malt
10.87% Brown Malt
6.52% Caramunich I
6.52% Chocolate

0.8 g/L Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Northdown (8.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

10.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## spryzie (2/6/14)

Got this on the stove now. Overshot first rest (aiming for 60 hit 63).

Aim was Mash in at 50 then resting for 1 hour at 60 and 1 hour at 70.

Is a bigger version of my last stout which I thought was great. This has some more hops (another 10 IBUs), more munich and more sugar (and the sugar was a failed attempt at making candi sugar from raw sugar - think it needs to be white sugar to work properly). Sugar is sugar in something as big as this I figure.

Going to throw a vanilla bean in primary to make it even more interesting. :kooi:

The power of the Big W pot is awesome! Can get a carton of 10% beer from it 

---------------

Big Vanilla Stout

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 12.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.375
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.100 (°P): 23.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.024 (°P): 6.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 10.02 %
Colour (SRM): 42.8 (EBC): 84.2
Bitterness (IBU): 71.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 67
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (65.12%)
0.500 kg Munich I (9.3%)
0.500 kg Raw Sugar (9.3%)
0.250 kg Flaked Barley (4.65%)
0.250 kg Roasted Barley (4.65%)
0.125 kg Chocolate (2.33%)
0.125 kg Crystal 120 (2.33%)
0.125 kg Wheat Malt (2.33%)

Hop Bill
----------------
80.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (6.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
6.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1 Vanilla Pod @ 0 Days (Primary)

Fermented at 20°C with Safale S-04

Notes
----------------
6g gypsum = 1.5 teaspoon


----------



## jefin (2/6/14)

Using up some leftovers decided on a 10 + 5 Min IPA

BIAB with a sparge to up the batch size.

Should be interesting

*Triple C & G 10min IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.073 (°P): 17.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 7.17 %
Colour (SRM): 11.0 (EBC): 21.7
Bitterness (IBU): 85.8 (Average)

45.54% American 2-Row
27.68% Maris Otter Malt
8.93% Amber Malt
8.93% Rye Malt
4.46% Flaked Oats
4.46% Wheat Malt

3.6 g/L Cascade (7.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.6 g/L Centennial (10.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Columbus (16.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.6 g/L Galaxy (14.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.3 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.3 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04


----------



## mje1980 (2/6/14)

So time this week I'm planning my first Scottish 70 shilling ale. Got some Scottish ale yeast which is very nice so far ( only samples drank yet but tasting great ) so I thought I'd try a Scottish ale. I understand it doesn't need peated malt but what the hell.

50.8% wey pils ( no MO at the moment )
44.4% wey Vienna 
3.2% peated malt
1.6% roasted barley ( mash out )

Challenger 60

1.037
17 IBU

Wlp 028 Edinburgh ale @ 16-18 c.

I'll put a porter on the yeast cake.


----------



## spryzie (2/6/14)

1.103! Woooooo! Big Beer!


----------



## slcmorro (2/6/14)

*Czech Pils* (Bohemian Pilsener)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 3.2 (EBC): 6.3
Bitterness (IBU): 40.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

88.89% Pilsner
6.67% Carapils (Dextrine)
4.44% Vienna

1 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Donske (3/6/14)

My old man has asked for a big stinky IPA, and who am I to argue.

This is an idea I've been playing with for a while and I've got no idea what the finished product will be like, the 0 minute additions are being thrown in the cubes;

*Black RyePA 1* (Cascadian Dark Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (°P): 18.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 7.86 %
Colour (SRM): 32.1 (EBC): 63.2
Bitterness (IBU): 104.4 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Pale Malt
13.5% Rye Malt
6.5% Caramunich III
3% Carafa III malt
2% Chocolate

1 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
1.2 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.9 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.7 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## LorriSanga (3/6/14)

Toasted the oats last night in the oven....we'll see if it brings anything or was a waste of time.

McQuaker's Oatmeal Stout - BCS (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity : 1.055
Final Gravity : 1.014
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 38.5 
Bitterness (IBU): 36.4 (Rager)

70.58% Pale Malt
8.36% Flaked Oats
6.32% Chocolate
6.32% Victory
4.22% Black Roasted Barley
4.22% Crystal 80

0.8 g/L Northern Brewer (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale

Notes: Toast oats in the oven @ 149oC till the begin to slightly colour up.

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## A3k (4/6/14)

Hi guys,
I made this last night (into the cube). It's a Vale IPA inspired beer for my mates 30th, using the hops I had on hand. I'm sure it'll be a bit hoppier, but we'll see.
First after work beer I've done and it went a breeze.

Recipe: Tims Bday IPA
Style: American IPA / APA

Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 12.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
11.30 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
7.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
10.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 85.4 % 
1.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 4 10.6 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5 4.1 % 
28.60 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 50.0 min Hop 6 17.9 IBUs 
40.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 14.0 min Hop 7 13.4 IBUs 
57.40 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 5.8 IBUs 
51.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Denny's Favorite (Wyeast Labs #1450) [12 Yeast 10 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 30.29 l of water at 72.8 C 66.0 C 60 min 
72c rest Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 72.0 C 72.0 C 4 min 
mash out Add 0.00 l of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 4 min 


Cheers,
Al


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/14)

Donske said:


> My old man has asked for a big stinky IPA, and who am I to argue.
> 
> This is an idea I've been playing with for a while and I've got no idea what the finished product will be like, the 0 minute additions are being thrown in the cubes;
> 
> ...


Donske, that recipe looks a great.

Will you dry hop this one or do you get enough aroma from the 0mins addition?


----------



## Donske (4/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Donske, that recipe looks a great.
> 
> Will you dry hop this one or do you get enough aroma from the 0mins addition?



Dry hop will be decided at time of crash chill, depending on what it needs, probably some mix of Chinook and Centennial around 5g/l, this is a double batch so each ferment may even get different dry hops, I don't really know yet, I may even skip the dry hop if it doesn't need it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/14)

A3k said:


> ------------
> Amt  Name Type # %/IBU
> 11.30 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
> 7.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -


Hi Al,

I see you've added some salts to the beer  

With these amounts what is the ratio of So4/CaCl ?

So4 - Calcium Sulphate
CaCl - Calcium Chloride

I usually run with a 6-1 ratio having the sulphate at about 280ppm and the chloride at around 50ppm and am interested to know what you run at to see if a lower ration of say 3-1 on pale ales will still bring the hops forward as intended from the additions of the salts. 

Dan


----------



## A3k (4/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I see you've added some salts to the beer
> 
> ...


[SIZE=medium]Hi Dan,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I use rain water, and add the salts for the calcium/pH etc.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]This comes out with a ratio of 1.7:1. (126ppm SO4, 72ppm Cl according to beersmith – how much gets into the final product, I’m not sure)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I haven’t played around heaps with increasing the ratio much past 2:1 in IPAs/APAs, and to be honest, I’m not sure how far people push the ratio towards SO4, and I guess I’ve been playing it safe as I don’t want to overdo it. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I do like my IPAs/APAs, but there is room for improvement in the hop profile. Maybe I need to start playing with the ratios a bit more. I’ll definitely look into it more.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The beers are definitely hop forward with this ratio, BUT you’re gonna get that with the recipes. Salts may just make the hops shine a bit more.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks for the feedback. Sorry I haven’t helped you out much. I've played around with salts for pH, not so much hop flavour.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thanks,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Al[/SIZE]


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/14)

A3k said:


> [SIZE=medium]Hi Dan,[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=medium]I use rain water, and add the salts for the calcium/pH etc.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]This comes out with a ratio of 1.7:1. (126ppm SO4, 72ppm Cl according to beersmith – how much gets into the final product, I’m not sure)[/SIZE]
> ...


Hi Al,

That is great info, if your beers are hop forward at nearly 2-1 then I can look to do that with my golden ales which are not heavy on the hops.

Dont be shy with making a 6-1 on the next IPA, the hops will pull right through and probably give you what you havebeen after for an IPA. It was the key change for me after making a number of ales and IPA's that didnt seem to sing the way they should. After making my water 6-1 the hops are the show!

Dan


----------



## A3k (4/6/14)

Yeah, i'll definitely give it a go next time. cheers for the tip.

I wonder if it's worth adding some gypsum to the fermenter.
I think i'll give it a miss until next IPA though, I can always try a little in a glass and see if I notice the difference.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/14)

A3k said:


> Yeah, i'll definitely give it a go next time. cheers for the tip.
> 
> I wonder if it's worth adding some gypsum to the fermenter.
> I think i'll give it a miss until next IPA though, I can always try a little in a glass and see if I notice the difference.


I wouldnt be adding any gypsum to the FV. just wait till the next batch is due and do it then.


----------



## HBHB (4/6/14)

Chocolate Raspberry Bourbon Barrel Baltic Porter 7.6%Abv will be on tap for the after competition "debrief". Just don't ask me to repeat and get it right after I've had a few.

:beerbang:
Martin


----------



## Mardoo (4/6/14)

Brewed an all-cascade APA with NZ, OZ and US Cascade today. Good fun! Lotsa hops! I'm really liking the 3 Cascade Combo (chips with that sir?).

OG 1.062
IBU 45
Maris Otter 44.2%
Wey Bohemian Pilsner 44.2%
Simpson's Pale Crystal 6.8%
Pale Simplicity candi syrup 4.8%

Into the fermenter it tastes awesome!


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Brewed an all-cascade APA with NZ, OZ and US Cascade today. Good fun! Lotsa hops! I'm really liking the 3 Cascade Combo (chips with that sir?).
> 
> OG 1.062
> IBU 45
> ...


Hi Mardoo,

I made an EPIC all Cascacde APA about 2 months ago and it was pretty decent. It used Cascade layered right though the boil and DH.

What was your hop schedule?

Dan


----------



## SimoB (4/6/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> looks like it will turn out fine to me except you're wasting your time (IMO) with such a small amount of munich, it's a base malt, use it as one.
> 
> if you have time have a listen to this talk:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sSKHzmhrzY


thanks heaps for sharing... rethinking everything now.


----------



## Weizguy (4/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> FWIW, I hit my numbers on the Pliny clone and it's remarkable that I got 75% efficiency on a big beer like this.
> 
> That wort is biiitter, too.
> 
> ...


OK, Pliny (sort-of) update.
Dry-hopped 50% of the dry hops a week ago. Will add the other half tonight and leave them for 5 days.

Then into the bottles (Alastair's half) and keg (my half).


----------



## Mardoo (4/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Mardoo,
> 
> I made an EPIC all Cascacde APA about 2 months ago and it was pretty decent. It used Cascade layered right though the boil and DH.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan, Yeah, I did a lot of research on the Epic APA before doing this one. It sounds great! I wanted to start messing with this grain bill so I decided not to follow the Epic recipe. Not that you'll taste the grain bill much...this one was meant to be a palate for the hops as I'm hoping to get some of the differences in the character of the Cascade from each country. I did even splits of the three different Cascades for:

19 IBU's from first wort hopping
8.5 IBU's at 20 minutes
7 IBU's at 15 minutes
5 IBU's at 10 minutes
3 IBU's at 5 minutes
7.5 IBU's from a 10 minute steep at knockout

It adds up to more than 45 because I brewed strong and diluted back to get more wort.

225 grams of hops total, with a warm dry hop to come during the D rest, and then a cold dry hop during the cold crash, for a total of 335 grams of hops. US was pellets of course, and OZ and NZ hops were leaf.


----------



## Tahoose (4/6/14)

Simple APA

24ltrs
OG 1:050
90% JW Trad Ale
5% Wheat
5% Crystal

Amarillo/Cascade 8g each @ 60 mins (16 Ibu)

20g Amarillo/20g Cascade/10g Citra @ 20mins (24ibu)

Might chuck some citra in the keg post ferment, cause why not?

Had a rookie error a the start of the mash, tap open on the esky... doh!!!! Still all going ok aside from that. resisting getting on it too much after a stressful day.


----------



## sponge (5/6/14)

Hoping to get a Mosaic SMASH down tomorrow night. Never used mosaic before but pretty keen from the glowing reviews I've read on here. I've used a 95/5 munich/caramunich on a couple of APA's before with good results so will stick with that as opposed to the MO/heritage xtal I've used a few times before.

95% munich
5% caramunich

Mosaic @ FWH, cube & DH

1.050
35IBU's
1272


----------



## warra48 (6/6/14)

My first brewday since Nov last year, due to having our old house on the market and moving into our new place.

Decided to brew a Brown Porter. Things were going well until I wondered why the run off was going slower than a 98 year old half blind codger towing a caravan. Figured it was because the manifold had become loose from it's outlet. It's a lot of fun transferring the mash into two buckets, refixing the manifold, then transferring the mash back, and back into action.

Still managed to extract about 33 litres pre-boil at 1.044 SG, for a mash efficiency in the mid 90% range.

```
Recipe: 96 Brown Porter
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l   

Estimated Color: 48.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.5 IBUs
          
3500.0 g              Perle (5.9 EBC)                          Grain         7        69.6 %        
500.0 g               Abbey (10.0 EBC)                         Grain         8        9.9 %         
411.0 g               Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC)        Grain         9        8.2 %         
230.0 g               Crystal Malt - Light  (120.0 EBC)        Grain         10       4.6 %         
210.0 g               Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC)  Grain         11       4.2 %         
180.0 g               Crystal Medium (150.0 EBC)               Grain         12       3.6 %         
28.0 g                Target [9.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           13       27.5 IBUs     
14.0 g                Target [9.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           14       5.0 IBUs      
5.00 g                Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)          Other         15       -             
5.00 g                BrewBrite (Boil 5.0 mins)                Fining        16       -             
1.0 starter           Denny's Favorite 50 (Wyeast Labs #1450)  Yeast         17       -
```


----------



## waggastew (6/6/14)

warra48 said:


> My first brewday since Nov last year, due to having our old house on the market and moving into our new place.


Great to see you back brewing Warra!


----------



## Kiwifirst (6/6/14)

warra48 said:


> Still managed to extract about 33 litres pre-boil at 1.044 SG, for a mash efficiency in the mid 90% range
> 
> [/code]


Sigh. How the other half live!


----------



## fletcher (6/6/14)

meh. 70%4lyf!!


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/6/14)

fletcher said:


> meh. 70%4lyf!!


drunk already ?


----------



## Helles (7/6/14)

Tomorrow a Black IPA with slightly lower OG 

110lt OG 1045 IBU 46.6
EBC 58.7 Mashed @ 67'c

Tradional ale 42.5%
Bests pilsner 20%
Vienna 15%
Caramunich 7.5%
Wheat 5%
Chocolate 2.5%
Midnight Wheat 3.75%
Carafa II 3.75%

245gm Citra 
155gm Simcoe
200gm El Dorado
All @ 10 Min

Cold steeped 2/3 of Midnight Wheat and Carafa II Overnight


----------



## Phoney (7/6/14)

Goat licker ESB

23L batch
48 IBU
10SRM
1.055 OG

94% TFFM Golden Promise
4.5% biscuit
1.5% carafa T1 (for colour)
35g magnum @ 60
20G EKG @ 15
28g Styrian goldings @ cube hopped
WY1469


----------



## Phoney (7/6/14)

And for tomorrow:

Bourbon barrel aged vanilla Chocolate Oatmeal Porter

23L Batch
OG 1.060
IBU 34
SRM 40

75.5% MO
8.3% flaked oats
6.3% medium crystal
5.7% chocolate
4.1% black patent
22g magnum @ 60
28g fuggles @ 20

WY1099 whitbread

100g cocoa powder into last 10 mins of boil, or 100g of toasted cocoa nibs into secondary (much of a muchness imo)
15g bourbon barrel chips, into secondary
2 vanilla beans scraped, into secondary (but only in about the last 7 days)


Keg's nearly empty of the above and damnit I just need MORE! Everyone should have this at this time of year, fantastic fresh but changes and gets even better with age. In my top 3 beers of all time. Porter Perfection.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/6/14)

helles said:


> Tomorrow a Black IPA with slightly lower OG
> 
> 110lt OG 1045 IBU 46.6
> EBC 58.7 Mashed @ 67'c
> ...


That would be a session black ipa....nice.

Why the cold steep? I have tried that and it would be better to add at mashout.


----------



## Helles (7/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> That would be a session black ipa....nice.
> 
> Why the cold steep? I have tried that and it would be better to add at mashout.


Cold steep and adding at mashout 
Never tried cold steeping wanted to give it a go


----------



## Black n Tan (7/6/14)

I have tried cold steeping on a couple of occasions to try and reduce the acrid flavours of dark grains, but I am unsure if it makes sense to cold steep a huskless variety such as Carafa. I could easily be wrong, just seems a little odd that's all.


----------



## Helles (7/6/14)

Black n Tan said:


> I have tried cold steeping on a couple of occasions to try and reduce the acrid flavours of dark grains, but I am unsure if it makes sense to cold steep a huskless variety such as Carafa. I could easily be wrong, just seems a little odd that's all.


I could easily be wrong too
Just going with it didnt put a great deal of thought into it 
Just wanted to try and see what happens


----------



## SimoB (8/6/14)

Brewing today, summer hop ale... Thanks to not for horses for the recipe.






Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## verysupple (8/6/14)

I'm mashing a weissbier right now.

60 % Best pale wheat malt
35 % Best Pils
5 % Best dark Munich

Hallertauer mittelfruh at 60 min to 14 IBU

I've had trouble getting the fermentation character right in these beers so I'm keeping the mash (relatively) simple with a sacc rest at 65 C, an alpha-amylase/glycoprotein rest at 71 C and then mashout at 76 C. Concentrating on fementation temps: pitch cool (~14 C) and let free rise to 17 C. Hold until fermentation starts to slow and then let free rise to 22 C for warm maturation.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/6/14)

verysupple said:


> I'm mashing a weissbier right now.
> 
> 60 % Best pale wheat malt
> 35 % Best Pils
> ...


love a Weiss bier.....which yeast are you fermenting with?


----------



## fletcher (8/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> drunk already ?


haha, no i was adding to kiwifirst's dig on warra about his efficiency - 70% for life...except written all cool like. now i've explained it...i feel the joke is terrible haha


----------



## waggastew (8/6/14)

First brew of a double brew day: Munich Helles

HGH-1
Munich Helles

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.377
Total Hops (g): 20.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 20.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.264 kg Pilsner (95.25%)
0.075 kg Munich II (3.16%)
0.028 kg Biscuit (1.18%)
0.010 kg Acidulated Malt (0.42%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.1 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g Calcium Carbonate (Chalk) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 9°C with sediment from 2L starter of WLP833 German Bock Lager
Diacetyl rest at 14degC for 24hrs when fermentation slows
Transfer to keg then drop to 1 degC/day till at 1degC
Lager for 4 weeks at 1 degC, transfer to a clean keg and carbonate


----------



## Gr390ry (8/6/14)

Had some grain left over before my next order gets in. Put down the following last night in a small 4 litre batch. Will see how it turns out.

*Random Unicorn Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 4.0
Total Grain (kg): 0.790
Total Hops (g): 23.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.93 %
Colour (SRM): 7.1 (EBC): 14.0
Bitterness (IBU): 59.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
0.370 kg Munich I (46.84%)
0.170 kg Pale Ale Malt (21.52%)
0.150 kg Crystal 10 (18.99%)
0.100 kg Dextrose (12.66%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
2.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
4.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
4.0 g El Drado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
4.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
2.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
2.0 g El Drado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
2.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
2.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
2.0 g El Drado Pellet (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)
2.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with a slurry starter (US-05 washed yeast from previous brew)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fletcher (8/6/14)

Gr390ry said:


> Had some grain left over before my next order gets in. Put down the following last night in a small 4 litre batch. Will see how it turns out.
> 
> *Random Unicorn Ale*
> 
> ...


killer name


----------



## verysupple (8/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> love a Weiss bier.....which yeast are you fermenting with?


Oh yeah, I forgot the most important part! Wyeast 3068.


----------



## Beertard (8/6/14)

Cream ale, what I always try to have in the fridge ready to drink.
1.5kg Pilsner malt
1 kg Corn pollenta
500g Carapills

30g Cascade @ 40 minutes
90 minute mash at 63°c 60 minutes boil fermented with us-05 @ 18°

Usually use Cluster but it's a bit fruity for my neighbours taste so I'll do it with Cascade this time.


----------



## waggastew (8/6/14)

Brewday Part 2 - Vienna Lager for brew club meeting

SBV-1


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.194
Total Hops (g): 26.67
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 9.5 (EBC): 18.7
Bitterness (IBU): 24.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
1.067 kg Vienna (48.63%)
0.667 kg Munich II (30.4%)
0.373 kg Pilsner (17%)
0.067 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3.05%)
0.020 kg Carafa II malt (0.91%)

Hop Bill
----------------
18.7 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
8.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (4.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1/4tsp gypsum @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1/2tsp chalk @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
whirlfloc and yeast nutrient

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 9°C with slurry from 2L starter of WLP833 - German Bock Lager


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Spiesy (8/6/14)

Robust Porter.

82% Simpsons MO
9% Wey Munich I
5% TF Chocolate
4% Wey Carafa T1

Pre-boil 1052. 1060OG. 1015FG.
67-degree, 60-min mash. 90-min boil.

35g EKG @ 60mins for 21.4 IBU
20g Fuggle @ 10min for 3.5IBU*
15g EKG @ flame out for 0IBU*

*no chill, no adjustment.

BrewBrite, Yeast Nutrient and brew salts added.

WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast.


----------



## AJ80 (8/6/14)

My first ever mead. Recipe as per http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/32762-jao-the-ultimate-beginners-mead-recipe/

Airlock smells amazing...


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/6/14)

Brewed Meme Ale today.

```
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
6.20 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC)            Grain         1        57.9 %        
2.00 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC)                Grain         2        18.7 %        
1.90 kg               Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         3        17.8 %        
0.60 kg               Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC)              Grain         4        5.6 %         




---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 9.325 Plato	Est OG: 11.661 Plato
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
40.00 g               Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min   Hop           5        17.8 IBUs     
55.00 g               Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min   Hop           6        14.9 IBUs     
0.54 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        7        -             
55.00 g               Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min    Hop           8        0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## Donske (9/6/14)

Finally getting around to this, few changes had to be made to accommodate the malts and hops I have on hand;

*Black RyePA 1* (Cascadian Dark Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (°P): 18.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 7.86 %
Colour (SRM): 32.4 (EBC): 63.8
Bitterness (IBU): 97.2 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Pale Malt
13.5% Rye Malt
3.5% Crystal 80
3% Carafa III malt
3% Caramunich III
2% Chocolate

1.4 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
2.1 g/L Cascade (7.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Chinook (12.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.7 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## angus_grant (9/6/14)

Easy "saazon"

5kg BB ale
0.5kg wheat malt
50g Saaz 60 mins
30g Saaz 10 min

Danstar belle saison




Mash in



Nice clear wort after 15 mins recirc

Man, I do a little jig everytime I check the wort on my brau-clone and see it so clear. 

Just starting boil now. Hope to have cubed and cleaned by 11:30


----------



## mje1980 (9/6/14)

My next up is also a saaz saison .



100% ding pils

Gypsum x lots, 62-90,72-15,76-5

Saaz 60,30, flameout. 

1.055
38 IBU

Wyeast 3724 Belgian saison. 

I'm trying to brew a few soon together as I plan on bottling them and leaving 12 months, if I can haha. I upped my bitterness as I really like the dry bitterness of saison dupont, and after a good length of ageing in the bottle ( champagne for safety  ) I'm hoping the bitterness will be firm but not harsh. Find out next year I spose haha.


----------



## angus_grant (9/6/14)

Cubed and cleaned. 1057 OG and about 26L so gravity bang on and 2 extra litres. Got some work to do on my BeerSmith equipment profile for brau-clone. About 90% efficiency however the hell BeerSmith works it out.


----------



## angus_grant (9/6/14)

This is my first AG saison but made a few kit ones. I assume the AG ones will ferment out further and get a bit more value from the yeast. 63 mash so should have a fairly low final gravity. 
What temp you fermenting your "saazon" at?


----------



## manticle (9/6/14)

Esb.
5.5 kg mo
150g each aromatic & biscuit
50g rb
80g each light, medium and dark crystal 
Hop schedule to be worked out but challenger and styrians to 40ish ibu with late additions.
1469
Cal chloride to mash, gypsum to boil.
Step mashed.
No chilled.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/6/14)

*Grumpy's CTZ Red IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.660
Total Hops (g): 155.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 17.5 (EBC): 34.5
Bitterness (IBU): 84.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (90.09%)
0.500 kg Caraaroma (7.51%)
0.110 kg Melanoidin (1.65%)
0.050 kg Roasted Barley (0.75%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
15.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
45.0 g CTZ Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Black n Tan (9/6/14)

manticle said:


> Esb.
> 5.5 kg mo
> 150g each aromatic & biscuit
> 50g rb
> ...


Hi Manticle, just curious as to why you add the gypsum to the boil rather than the mash?


----------



## Donske (9/6/14)

Donske said:


> Finally getting around to this, few changes had to be made to accommodate the malts and hops I have on hand;
> 
> *Black RyePA 1* (Cascadian Dark Ale)
> 
> ...



Cubed this up a few minutes ago.

Whoever it was that suggested milling roasted malts to powder to extract more colour is on to a winner, the beer ended up being almost old engine oil black, should be fun come stout and porter comp at brew club.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/6/14)

Golden Ale 5

OG - 1.047
ABV - 4.5%
IBU - 23
Vol - 21Lts
BH Eff - 65%

60% Ale Malt
40% Wheat Malt

Galaxy @ 10mins = 12ibu
Galaxy Whirlpool 10mins = 11ibu

Ferment US05 @ 18c

Dry Hop 35g Galaxy 7days

Calcium - 145ppm
Sulphate - 280ppm
Chloride - 60ppm


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/6/14)

just an experiment
only had 30g Amarillo left so used calyso to bitter
just having a play with what I had on hand
hope it's drinkable

DSGA /2 - 9/6/14 (American Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 6.6 (EBC): 13.0
Bitterness (IBU): 38.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
62.5% Weyermanns ale malt
13.39% WEYERMANS MUNICH 1
13.39% Wheat Malt
8.93% Rye Malt
1.79% WEYERMANS Caramunich I
0.5 g/L CALYPSO (15.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L PH 5.2 @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Polyclar @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II
Notes: Mashout 78 c
Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## manticle (9/6/14)

Black n Tan said:


> Hi Manticle, just curious as to why you add the gypsum to the boil rather than the mash?


I usually add equal amounts of salts to mash and boil. The boil addition is mostly for flavour. This time I'm playing around to see if I get much difference adding only chloride to mash and only sulphate to boil. My esbs are usually equal gypsum and CaCl2 to mash and boil or all CaCl2. Trying to push a hop brightness and slightly dry palate finish (finish is also the reason for the touch of rb).
Just ******* around because I can basically - I know my esb recipe enough to be able to pick if there's much discernible difference with these additions.


----------



## mje1980 (9/6/14)

angus_grant said:


> This is my first AG saison but made a few kit ones. I assume the AG ones will ferment out further and get a bit more value from the yeast. 63 mash so should have a fairly low final gravity.
> What temp you fermenting your "saazon" at?


I start mine coolish. Then after a few days ramp up. I'm using the Belgian saison yeast which is a freak and loves it hot hot hot so ymmv. I think all saison strains can tolerate some heat, but I like to start them coolish. For a saison that could be 18-22 haha.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/6/14)

Some kind of delicious beer. Malty faux lager:
50/50 vienna/munich1 to 1.054
Bittered to high 20's with warrior. 
Maybe dry hop some D saaz 
Bry-97


----------



## Weizguy (9/6/14)

Samuel Smith's Museum Ale - (adjusted to session strength)

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 9/06/2014
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter Brewer: Les

Batch Size: 27.00 L Boil Volume: 40.16 L Boil Time: 90 min Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 60 litre kettle
Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Perle (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.4 %
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 6.6 %
25.00g Fuggles [5.60%] (90 min) Hops 15.5 IBU
25.00g Goldings, East Kent [3.40%] (90 min) Hops 9.4 IBU
11.00g Goldings, East Kent [3.40%] (15 min) Hops 1.1 IBU

Misc 
Calcium Chloride 0.25 tsp (Mash 90.0 min)
Epsom salt/ MgSO4 0.25 tsp (Mash 90.0 min)
Gypsum 0.25 tsp (Mash 90.0 min)

Yeast: West Yorkshire Ale (VSS) (Wyeast Labs #1469) [Starter 1000 ml] [Cultured]

Estimated Original Gravity: 1.039 SG (1.032-1.040 SG) Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.007-1.011 SG)
Estimated Color: 14.0 EBC (7.9-27.6 EBC) Bitterness: 26.0 IBU (25.0-35.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.6 % (3.2-3.8 %)

Mash Profile: Single Infusion, Full Body
Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Mash In Add 11.87 L of water at 84.2 C 70.0 C 90 min
Mash Out Add 5.00 L of water at 86.2 C 75.6 C 10 min

This is my first "inside" brew. Have moved the brewery gear from the back verandah to the 5m X 5m laundry under the house.
Edit: The esky sat on the BBQ, and the spiral burner was on the bricks. Very ghetto


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/6/14)

Second one for the day

*Grumpy's English Hoe in the Garden*
Witbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 24.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.4
Bitterness (IBU): 14.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 73
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.500 kg Pilsner (50%)
2.500 kg Wheat Malt (50%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.5 g/L)
12.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Orange Peel @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Corriander Seed @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Step mash
42°C for 10 Minutes
52°C for 10 Minutes
62°C for 30 Minutes
72°C for 30 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safbrew WB-06


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## TimT (9/6/14)

On the stove at the moment - an Old Ale, almost boiled down to the level I want it. (At last!)

Can't remember the whole recipe, but my idea was to do an ale that really showed malty and grainy flavours off in all their weirdness. So: at one end of the spectrum, I took about a quarter of the grain and soured it for a day beforehand. Was a bit doubtful this would work but nope; it really did. Hooray for random souring lacto-bacilli! At the other end of the spectrum: I took some of the first runnings from my unsoured malt and boiled and burnt it just a little bit to get sweet sweet caramelly tastes. Arghgghghghghghgle, as Homer would say. Into the mix also went a handful of toasted oats - for flavour and hopefully to encourage a creamy head.

My mashing was all over the place though that's kind of what I wanted. I didn't care so much about getting a lot of fermentable sugars; I just wanted a variety of weird flavours. In addition to this general randomness I actually boiled the mash to hopefully get in some tanniny flavours as well.

It's almost done now: smelling good and rich at the moment, with just that hint of fruity sourness in the flavour. Should give the yeast something to think about. I want to try and encourage esters as well so I'll do what I can for that: pitching around 22, etc.

I'll let you know how it goes.... in a quarter of a year or so!


----------



## waggastew (9/6/14)

TimT said:


> On the stove at the moment - an Old Ale, almost boiled down to the level I want it. (At last!)
> 
> Can't remember the whole recipe, but my idea was to do an ale that really showed malty and grainy flavours off in all their weirdness. So: at one end of the spectrum, I took about a quarter of the grain and soured it for a day beforehand. Was a bit doubtful this would work but nope; it really did. Hooray for random souring lacto-bacilli! At the other end of the spectrum: I took some of the first runnings from my unsoured malt and boiled and burnt it just a little bit to get sweet sweet caramelly tastes. Arghgghghghghghgle, as Homer would say. Into the mix also went a handful of toasted oats - for flavour and hopefully to encourage a creamy head.
> 
> ...


Along with inventing a new style of beer (Oldytannicaramasour Ale?) you have got a very big headache replicating the bastard when it turns out your best beer ever!


----------



## TimT (9/6/14)

True, true. As to the name, I was toying with 'Bitter Old Codger' or 'Old Codger On Acid'.


----------



## Tahoose (10/6/14)

[quote name="TimT" post="1184118" timestamp=" I took about a quarter of the grain and soured it for a day beforehand. Was a bit doubtful this would work but nope; it really did. Hooray for random souring lacto-bacilli! [/quote]

If there was a house where it could happen, I'd assume it would be yours TimT, what with your cheeses and array of beers and ciders I'm sure it had no problem.

Sounds interesting though, are you going to drink it luke warm out of a half rusted pewter mug?


----------



## TimT (10/6/14)

_Sounds interesting though, are you going to drink it luke warm out of a half rusted pewter mug?_

I'm thinking gritty brown stone tankards made out of solidified Himalayan goat droppings.


----------



## Tahoose (10/6/14)

That's the way.


----------



## fletcher (11/6/14)

about to mash out. IPA wednesday brew day

Recipe: Botany Bay IPA
Brewer: Fletcher
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.94 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 18.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 18.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 68.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.74 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 87.0 % 
0.38 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 2 7.0 % 
0.16 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 3 3.0 % 
10.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 4 16.6 IBUs 
0.16 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5 3.0 % 
25.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 21.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins) Other 8 - 
30.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 15.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Centennial [9.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 6.2 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 8.4 IBUs 
2.0 pkg US West Coast Yeast (Mangrove Jack's #M4 Yeast 12 - 
30.00 g Centennial [9.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body, Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Saccharification Add 32.17 l of water at 70.1 C 66.0 C 80 min 
Mash Out Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 76.0 C 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/6/14)

Holy Hopshot IIPA

OG - 1.100
ABV - 10.5%
IBU - 150+
EBC - 14
Vol - 21lts
BH Eff - 65%
Boil - 90min

94% Ale Malt
3% Caramunich 1
3% Carapils

5mls Hopshot @ 60m = 50ibu
Citra & Amarillo @ 15m = 50ibu

Whirlpooling 30mins @ 95c
Citra, Amarillo & Simcoe = 50Ibu

Dry Hopping - Citra, Amarillo & Simcoe 7days after primary fermentation is done - then add same amount for 3 more days = 10days total dry hop.

Fermenting at 19c with 2 packets - US05

Water - 6:1 ratio of Sulphate to Chloride ( 300ppm / 50ppm )


----------



## Not For Horses (11/6/14)

Racked to secondary tonight: Dubbel Date & Dubbel Dutch.

84% ale malt
6% biscuit
6% sugar
2% Crystal120
2% Crystal80
[email protected] to 17IBU
OG1.062
Wyeast Ardennes

Split batch with half on dates at 50g/L and half on dutch salted licorice at 10g/L.


----------



## Weizguy (12/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Samuel Smith's Museum Ale - (adjusted to session strength)
> 
> Batch Size: 27.00 L
> Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 60 litre kettle
> ...


I allowed the wort to cool overnight with sanitiser in the airlock.
Pitched about 24 hours after knock-out with a decanted 1 litre W1469 starter.
Fermented for 48 hours with the lid on, before I remembered to remove the lid (loosen it right off) to simulate an open ferment for the right flavours.
Fridge (temp-controlled ferment chamber) is set to 21-22°C


----------



## mje1980 (12/6/14)

I've been doing some reading on the open ferment, uk ale thing. I always have my lid loose, never airtight*. I believe the shallowness of the fermentor has a bigger impact than just the open ferment. Love to have a good sized fridge and a custom ss square. 


* this gives me tonnes of oxygen ingress and therefore horribly infected beers .


----------



## waggastew (12/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Holy Hopshot IIPA
> 
> 5mls Hopshot @ 60m = 50ibu


Hey Pratty, where did you source the Hopshot from in Oz?


----------



## jaypes (12/6/14)

60L of megaswill for a mate who gave me 2 cornies for nothing


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/6/14)

waggastew said:


> Hey Pratty, where did you source the Hopshot from in Oz?


We imported them, my mate's sister has a postal address in the US, we ordered them from Northern Brewer and sent to that address and they were sent over with a bunch of other things she was importing to save on shipping.


----------



## Tahoose (13/6/14)

Pratty1 said:


> We imported them, my mate's sister has a postal address in the US, we ordered them from Northern Brewer and sent to that address and they were sent over with a bunch of other things she was importing to save on shipping.
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1402573711.305367.jpg


Hopshopgo is one of these companies, not exactly the cheapest way to ship things but you can order 5 different things with free shipping in the USand they will repackage it and send as one for you.

You just need a PayPal account.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> Hopshopgo is one of these companies, not exactly the cheapest way to ship things but you can order 5 different things with free shipping in the USand they will repackage it and send as one for you.
> 
> You just need a PayPal account.


sounds like the setup we used or something similar.


----------



## sponge (13/6/14)

Brewing a mild early tomorrow morning.

83% GP or MO
7% xtal
7% victory
3% choc

EKG @ FWH

1469

1.036
18 IBUs


----------



## Donske (13/6/14)

Nothing this weekend by the looks of it, all my cubes and fermenters are full, pity most of my kegs are empty.


----------



## spryzie (13/6/14)

Baltic Porter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 12.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.825
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.090 (°P): 21.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.022 (°P): 5.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.97 %
Colour (SRM): 34.5 (EBC): 68.0
Bitterness (IBU): 29.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.500 kg Munich I (51.81%)
1.500 kg JW Ale (31.09%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (4.15%)
0.150 kg Amber Malt (3.11%)
0.150 kg Wheat Malt (3.11%)
0.125 kg Raw Sugar (2.59%)
0.100 kg Black Malt (2.07%)
0.100 kg Chocolate (2.07%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (4.2 g/L)
50.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (4.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 12°C with Saflager S-23


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## malt_shovel (14/6/14)

Quick IPA. 30min mash and boil.

5.5kg of Maris Otter
0.3kg Caramunich I
0.25kg Victory
0.15kg CaraAroma

Mashed at about 67deg for 30 mins before ramping up to mahout.
Aiming for around 1.064 SG

Hops
25gm Apollo @ 30mins
25gm Citra & 30gm Cascade @ 10mins
30gm Citra & Cascade @ flameout

No chill cube for 20mins while I clean up then into the pool overnight and pitch the next morning.

First brew in over 6 weeks, feels good to rejoin the league.


----------



## sponge (14/6/14)

sponge said:


> Brewing a mild early tomorrow morning.
> 
> 83% GP or MO
> 7% xtal
> ...


Found a 75g bag of styrians in the freezer so have decided to cube hop those instead of the FWH addition and bring a bit more marmalade to the table.

Just about to finish the boil..


----------



## Byran (14/6/14)

I was gonna make a pliney the elder type thing. But decided to try use up the hops I had in the brew fridge.

*Darley the Elder*
21 litres 200 IBU (dunno bout that beersmith)
6 kg pale
500 grams wheat
300 grams carapils
300 grams sugar
300 grams caramalt

1.070 start Gravity
67 mash 1 hour
90 min boil
5 grams Cal sulfate

100 grams Zythos 60mins
100 grams Zythos whirlpool
50 grams Simcoe whirlpool
30 grams Nelson whirlpool

The the whirlpools are like 20 mins cause I cubed.
Ferment on M44 slurry
100 grams Zythos dry hop
50 grams Simcoe dry hop
Hoping for about 7%ABV


----------



## Not For Horses (14/6/14)

Brewed another gluten free beer today.

95% red sorghum malt
5% sugar
Nelson Sauv at 20 and flameout.
1.035 OG 18IBU WB-06 yeast

And what an absolute bastard it was.
Last time I brewed it was BIAB. This time in my esky.
Sorghum has no husk so after about 2L of runoff it goes hard. It was like trying to sparge sandstone.
Took over an hour to get 12L.
Add to that the fact it is red sorghum instead of white so it looks horrid. Like someone pooed in the dishwater.
Then I burnt my hand on a pot handle that, unknown to me, was kind of over the gas burner.
Got there in the end though.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/6/14)

36.5% efficiency today.......damn. 

Uses about 300g of hops though......what a sight it was!!


----------



## malt_shovel (15/6/14)

Second beer in three days!
Knocked out 40litres of Munich Helles for a friend's Oktoberfest.
95% local pale malt
5% Caramunich I
Tettnang all the way to about 20IBU
Wyeast 2308 larger starter.
Pity the party is such a long ways away.
Thinking of using 30 or so gms of sugar in the keg to scavange any oxygen and help preserve the beer before long term lagering in the keg.


----------



## mje1980 (15/6/14)

A porter for my square experiment

85.4% ding pils
9% Simpsons med xtal
3.4% brown
2.2% black

Challenger 60 and 10

Yeast will either be 1318 or 1469 or similar. Ferment in rectangular willow tub in term fridge and hopefully top crop a heap of yummy yeast.


----------



## djar007 (18/6/14)

I laid down a Dr smurtos golden ale. Subbed out the wheat for rye. Triple decoction on my pot belly fire. Reduced the decoction a fair bit. Not done a lot of decoction but it seemed to go well and taste great.


----------



## spryzie (20/6/14)

After my RIS and Baltic Porter are in bottles and my fermenter is free I'm thinking a Mild to actually have something to drink while waiting for the bigger beers to be ready.

Going to use up the Munich I've got. Hopefully it works in this. Am also liking throwing hops into the cube with everything now and will do the same here.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.325
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 20.8 (EBC): 40.9
Bitterness (IBU): 23.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Munich I (86.02%)
0.125 kg Crystal 60 (5.38%)
0.100 kg Crystal 120 (4.3%)
0.065 kg Chocolate (2.8%)
0.035 kg Black Malt (1.51%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
6.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 70°C for 30 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safeale S-04


----------



## Donske (21/6/14)

Thinking some sort if pale ale tomorrow, probably MO/Biscuit grist, 100% cube hopped. Need to check my hop supplies.


----------



## sav (21/6/14)

Today American Amber Columbus centennial 2cubes finished. 
Mash out now English pale with fuggles north down bran cross chilled 42 lts. 
Good day off brewing. 
Sav


----------



## Spiesy (21/6/14)

*52 States American Pale Ale* (again)

21 batch
BIAB. NC. 69% efficiency.
5% alc. vol. 30-ish IBU

5.5kg Wey Pils
500g JW Wheat
300g Simpsons Crystal Medium
50g Wey Acidulated
>> mash @ 64-degrees for 60-mins

15g US Magnum @ 60mins for 18.5IBU
22g Vic Secret @ flame out
32g Amarillo @ flame out
>> dry hopping to be decided later

Salts, nutrient and BrewBrite added

Ferment on 008 or 090 @ 17-degrees
>> hoping to finish dry at around 1008 or 1009.


----------



## shaunous (21/6/14)

I've got about double that amount of wey pils I wanna get rid of. And the hops in the freezer. How's this beer go Spies? Good gear?


----------



## jyo (22/6/14)

Pumped this out last night. Went back to good old batch sparge and lifted my efficiency.

One cube with MJ Burton Union (first go with this one) and the other with WY PC English Special Bitter Ale (Cheers, dent)

Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 50.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.700
Total Hops (g): 140.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.97 %
Colour (SRM): 11.8 (EBC): 23.2
Bitterness (IBU): 38.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 80

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.300 kg Maris Otter Malt (86.92%)
0.500 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (4.67%)
0.400 kg Biscuit (3.74%)
0.300 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (2.8%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (1.87%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
80.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.4% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
20.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.4% Alpha) @ 1 Whirlpool (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 65 Minutes.
Fermented at 21°C with Wyeast 1768 - PC English Special Bitter Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## bak (22/6/14)

This one is currently boiling away (Smurto's TTL Clone). Have some Wyeast 1469 top cropped from my last ESB in a starter. second attempt at this one though I think I'm leaning towards maris otter as my preferred base malt for my ESB's. 

*Landlord* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 11.8 (EBC): 23.3
Bitterness (IBU): 31.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
95.24% Golden Promise Malt
3.57% Caraaroma
1.19% Chocolate
1.2 g/L Fuggles (4.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## GuyQLD (22/6/14)

Two Recipes this weekend. First one - an Irish Red using a hop Bum recommended but haven't gotten around to trying yet.

Irish Red

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 13.7 (EBC): 27.0
Bitterness (IBU): 28.1 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)

89.55% Golden Promise Malt
4.98% Caraamber
4.98% Caraaroma
0.5% Black Malt

0.9 g/L Bramling Cross (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Bramling Cross (6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Then something resembling an ESB I suppose.

Bitter

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.6
Bitterness (IBU): 31.7 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)

86.96% Golden Promise Malt
6.52% Crystal 60
6.52% Crystal 80

1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale

Everything went to plan, which was a nice change. It's been a while since I've had a brew day where every second word hasn't started with _F_


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/6/14)

American Dank IPA

After debating to use a cascade/centennial/simcoe/columbus mix for the recipe......I thought Id throw a bunch of 17.5% AA Columbus in and see how it goes instead - if someone feels the 4 hop combo would be better please change my mind. 

OG - 1.065
ABV - 6.3%
IBU - 65
EBC - 12

Golden Promise Ale - 53%
Marris Otter Ale - 36%
Munich Malt - 11%

Columbus @ 60m
Columbus @ 30m
Centennial @ 20m
Columbus @ Flameout
Columbus @ Dry Hop - 7days ( after Fermentation )

Ferment at 18c with Dennys Fav 1450


----------



## slcmorro (27/6/14)

*Deadbox Dark IPA* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 30.8 (EBC): 60.6
Bitterness (IBU): 40.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

53.57% JW Trad
17.86% Rye Malt
8.93% Vienna
8.93% Wheat Malt
5.36% Black Roasted Barley
5.36% Crystal 120

0.5 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with 

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



First time using Rye and Roasted Barley. Will see how this one pans out. Planning on doing something different, and dumping it on top of a Mangrove Jacks Wheat cake. Will be interesting and educational if nothing else.


----------



## hwall95 (28/6/14)

Hmm I have quite a few brews planned for my brothers wedding. I currently have a German style lager sitting in secondary for 3 weeks. Still deciding on styles (need to account for everyone) but thinking coopers sparking clone (cultured yeast), red ale, hoppy pale ale, golden ale and brown ale maybe? If I get time and can brew in the fridge than maybe stout and dubbel... Should of started the stronger ones earlier but engineering exams got in the way  But they're over so cheers to midsem break!


----------



## Tahoose (28/6/14)

I was reading here a while ago about people falling in love with rye malt, so at gabs I made a point of trying a few beers with rye in. I can see what the fuss is about. Picked some up mid week and am thinking either a rye IPA, or a DSGA with rye instead of wheat...( which I think dr smurto prefers anyway)

Looking forward to seeing the dark IPA with a write up of how it tastes in a few weeks.


----------



## Donske (28/6/14)

slcmorro said:


> *Deadbox Dark IPA* (English IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
> ...



I brewed a Black RyePA a few week back, first cube will be going onto a Cal Lager yeast cake today, really looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> I was reading here a while ago about people falling in love with rye malt, so at gabs I made a point of trying a few beers with rye in. I can see what the fuss is about. Picked some up mid week and am thinking either a rye IPA, or a DSGA with rye instead of wheat...( which I think dr smurto prefers anyway)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the dark IPA with a write up of how it tastes in a few weeks.


I add about 200-300g to 5kg-odd of base. Any more, it gets muddy (I used 500g in one - not as good), but as an accent, Rye works fantastic.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/6/14)

Okay dokey, so far a double brew day (of sorts). Last night I mashed in a Berliner Weiss.

Berliner Weiss:

14L

1kg Pils
1kg Wheat

Handful of whatever hops I can find in the freezer.

Soured overnight, still not as sour as I want it, I want to really get it going, because I will pasteurise it (chicken).

Probably s33 yeast (it's what I have).

And

AIPA:

5.3kg JW Ale
.3kg Caramunich II
.2kg Rye
.1kg Wheat

10g of Apollo/CTZ (using up leftovers) FWH 90mins
30g Citra - cubehopped
30g Cascade - cubehopped
30g CTZ/Nugget (leftovers) - cubehopped

15g Gypsum, 5g Epsom

BRY97


----------



## DU99 (29/6/14)

*Rakau*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.200
Total Hops (g): 86.74
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 9.1 (EBC): 18.0
Bitterness (IBU): 35.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.652 kg American 2-Row (86.95%)
0.457 kg munich I (10.88%)
0.091 kg Crystal 60 (2.17%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.3 g Rakau (New Zealand) Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
13.7 g Rakau (New Zealand) Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
18.3 g Rakau (New Zealand) Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
36.5 g Rakau (New Zealand) Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermenting at 20°C with MJ Burton Union


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mje1980 (29/6/14)

A pale ale for another square fermentor experiment. I really like the ester profile of the first beer, so this time I'm going to try a pale ale. 

Square pale

97.8% ding pils ( c'mon bulk buy, I need some mo ! )
2.2% Simpsons med xtal

Willamette 75,15,flameout.

Gypsum in mash

1050
36 IBU 

London ale 3

Going to bottle this and let it sit for a bit.


----------



## Judanero (1/7/14)

Managed to knock this out today:

*Dapper Czechoslovaklager*

5.4kg Weyermann Premium Pilsener

79g Czech Saaz (3.4%AA) @ 60 min


90 min boil

Mash in 54, stirring constantly while raising to 67, hold for 90, mash out at 74 for 10.
Yeast nutrient and brewbrite added @ 10
Whitelabs Clarity ferm added to fermenter
30 secs 02 added to fermenter


Yeast = Wyeast 2206 (10L starter- 2L stepped to 10L (continuous 02 injections), decant off all but 3L, added to wort)
Ferment @ 9c

OG= 1.048
Total volume ~27L


----------



## Beertard (2/7/14)

I've just ordered the grain for two brews this weekend.
The Little Fellas Pale ale recipe but with POR and Cascade, I'm drinking some of this now and want more and an Amber ale adaption of that with Amarillo and Cascade that I'll be brewing for the first time.

Pale ale
Grain Bill
3.5kg Pale ale malt 70%
1kg Munich light 20%
250g CaraPills 5%
250g Wheat 5%

Hops 
POR 30g 60 min
Cascade 15g 60 min
Cascade 15g 10 min

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermenting at 18°C with us-05

Amber ale

Grain bill
2kg Pale ale 40%
1.5kg Vienna 30%
1kg Munich light 20%
250g Caramunich t1 5%
250g Wheat 5%

hops
30g Amarillo 30min
15g Cascade 10min

Caramalise first runnings

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermenting at 18°C with us-05


----------



## hwall95 (2/7/14)

I think I'll brew a double batch today or maybe 1 today and 1 tomorrow depending how the first goes.

*Farmer's Tithe (*Ducatiboys Red Ale) 
OG: 1.057
IBU: 22
EBC: 32

*Grains & Extract*
3.5kg LDME (0.5kg added for boil)
600g Carared
200g Caraaroma
20g Roasted Barley

*Hops*
25g EKG (5.7%) - 60 min
15g EKG (5.7%) - 20 min

*Yeast*
Nottingham - Danstar

*Dark Side Porter*
OG: 1.057
IBU: 35
EBC: 58

*Grains & Extract*
3.5kg LDME (0.5kg added for boil)
300g Choc Malt Pale (TF)
100g Choc Malt (TF)
300g Crystal, Dark (TF)
200g Carapils

*Hops*
20g Magnum (13%) - 60 min
20g EKG (5.7%) - 10 min

*Yeast*
Nottingham - Danstar


----------



## going down a hill (3/7/14)

I haven't brewed in a few months. It's nice to be brewing again. 
I haven't used Target before so it's a single hop beer to see what its got under the hood.

*New Recipe*
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 26.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.900
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (Â°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (Â°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 9.4 (EBC): 18.6
Bitterness (IBU): 36.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (93.22%)
0.200 kg Crystal 40 (3.39%)
0.200 kg Crystal 80 (3.39%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Target Pellet (11.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
15.0 g Target Pellet (11.7% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Irish Moss @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

63°C for 60, 72°C for 10 and mash out at 78°C for 10.
Fermented at 21°C with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood Ale



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/7/14)

*FW Pale 31*

OG - 1.054
ABV - 4.9
IBU - 38
EBC - 10
Vol - 19Lt

90% Pilsner ( no Ale malt left )
5% Munich
5% Carapils

Bittering 17ibu - East Keng Goldings

Flavour 21ibu - Cascade 28g, Centennial 21g, Chinook 14g

Dry Hop - same combo for flavour - 14g each for 5-7days when ferment has finished

Fermentis US05 @ 18c

Trying out a few improvements to my brew equipment;

Lautering tun - Fly Sparge, transfering the malt to a 20lt pail that has a braided hose manifild and will fly sparge

Added a pickup tube for the BM with a DIY hop screen cut from a splatter screen and rolled up, this should get me another 2-3ltrs out of the kettle.





Hopefully this will get me a better brewhouse efficiency all round as lately ive been tinkering around 60%.....


----------



## indica86 (4/7/14)

Double Brew Day!!!

Recipe: Misty Mountain IPA
Style: English IPA
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 27.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.3 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
3.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White)
20.00 g Millenium - Boil 60.0 min
15.00 g Styrian Goldings - Boil 60.0 mi
20.00 g Styrian Goldings - Boil 25.0 mi
15.00 g Liberty - Boil 25.0 min
20.00 g Styrian Goldings - Boil 10.0 mi
15.00 g Liberty - Boil 10.0 min
20.00 g Styrian Goldings - Steep/Whirlpool

Burton Union slurry from an English Pale.

and...

And I enjoyed the original so much here is take 2.

Recipe: Hop2iT II
Style: American IPA
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 17.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 64.0 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
4.75 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)
1.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC)
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC)
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White)
15.00 g Chinook - First Wort 60.0 min
15.00 g Millenium - Boil 60.0 min
20.00 g Citra - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0
20.00 g El Dorado - Steep/Whirlpool 20
20.00 g Waimea - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0
20.00 g Citra - Dry Hop 4.0 Days
20.00 g El Dorado - Dry Hop 4.0 Days
20.00 g Waimea - Dry Hop 4.0 Days

————————————————————————————-


----------



## sponge (5/7/14)

The mrs is going shopping with her best friend so I'm getting an early brew on, hoping to be finished before soccer.

Found a bag of amarillo in the freezer that needs to be used up so have decided to go along the lines of the good old DSGA.

60% Pale
20% Vienna
15% rye
5% xtal

2g/L amarillo @ Cube
2g/L amarillo DH

1272

1.047
32IBUs


----------



## Donske (5/7/14)

Dry Irish Stout on the cards for tomorrow, will throw WY1084 at the first cube and probably Belle Saison at the second for something a little different.

*DIS 3* (Dry Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.53 %
Colour (SRM): 33.1 (EBC): 65.2
Bitterness (IBU): 40.7 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Maris Otter Malt
15% Flaked Barley
10% Roasted Barley

1.2 g/L East Kent Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
2.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)

0.5 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 120 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Notes: Brewbrite added at flameout.

Cube 1 fermented with WY1084

Cube 2 fermented with Danstar Belle Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## sponge (5/7/14)

sponge said:


> The mrs is going shopping with her best friend so I'm getting an early brew on, hoping to be finished before soccer.
> 
> Found a bag of amarillo in the freezer that needs to be used up so have decided to go along the lines of the good old DSGA.
> 
> ...


The bit of tubing that holds the false bottom kept blocking, and I removed the mash 5 times before giving up and dumping it. I think I'm going to replace the tube with some larger diameter stuff I have on hand. If all goes well I'll hopefully go for round 2 tomorrow. 

God dam...


----------



## jyo (5/7/14)

Might battle the cold weather tonight-

*Dark Mild, July 2014*
Mild
*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.120
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (°P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.65 %
Colour (SRM): 18.2 (EBC): 35.9
Bitterness (IBU): 20.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 70

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.400 kg Maris Otter Malt (82.52%)
0.270 kg Brown Malt (6.55%)
0.150 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (3.64%)
0.150 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (3.64%)
0.150 kg Chocolate (3.64%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 69°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 21°C with Mangrove Jack's Dark Ale


----------



## Phoney (5/7/14)

Putting down a '74 Double Rainbow IPA right now

22L
OG 1.074
IBU 74
11 SRM
ABV 7.6%


78% BB Pale
10% munich
4% Dark Crystal
4% TF Amber 
3% Sugaz
1% Carafa T1

25g Chinook @60
10g Simcoe @60
20g Chinook @20
10g Simcoe @20
10g Amarillo @20
20g Chinook @10
10g Simcoe @10
10g Amarillo @10
20g Chinook @0
10g Simcoe @0
10g Amarillo @0

20g of each again @ Dry hop

WY1272


----------



## Helles (5/7/14)

helles said:


> Tomorrow a Black IPA with slightly lower OG
> 
> 110lt OG 1045 IBU 46.6
> EBC 58.7 Mashed @ 67'c
> ...


Also dry hopped the first version 4g / lt

Done this again today 
Upped the choc and Caramunich
Lowered the Carafa and Midnight Wheat 
Citra 200
Columbus 200
Chinnook 200
All at 10 min


----------



## fraser_john (6/7/14)

First brew in the new brewery with new brew stand and redesigned rig. All working very well so far!

```
Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          24.00    Wort Size (L):    24.00
Total Grain (Kg):         4.82
Anticipated OG:          1.050    Plato:            12.35
Anticipated SRM:          11.7
Anticipated IBU:          24.9
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             90    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 51.9     2.50 kg.  Pilsner                       Australia      1.037      1
 39.4     1.90 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
  4.4     0.21 kg.  Weyermann Carahell            Germany        1.035     13
  4.4     0.21 kg.  Weyermann Caraaroma           Germany        1.034    178


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 23.00 g.     Tettnanger Tettnang               Pellet   6.00  20.8  90 min.
 15.00 g.     Tettnanger Tettnang               Pellet   6.00   4.2  20 min.


Yeast
-----
3 x Fermentis S-189 SafLager Swiss Lager



Fermentation Specifics
----------------------

Pitched From:          Rehydrated
Amount Pitched:       300 mL
```


----------



## technobabble66 (6/7/14)

Case Swap Brew!!

*[SIZE=16pt]Amber Yak 1.0[/SIZE]*

*Vol = 23 *
*OG = 1.049 *
*FG = 1.011 *
*IBU = 30.1 *
*EBC = 24.8*
*Alc% = 5.3*

*Grain Bill*
2kg Simpsons MO 
1kg Wey Bohemian Pilsner 
0.8kg Wey Munich 2 
0.5kg Wey Vienna 
0.2kg Simpsons Amber 
0.2kg Briess Victory 
0.1kg Simpsons Crystal, med 
0.1kg Wey CaraAroma 
0.1kg Wey Melanoiden 
0.05kg Wey Acidulated 

*Hops Schedule*
5g Cascade at 20min (calc’d as 44min)
½ tab of Irish Moss at 10mins.
20g Nelson at flameout (calc’d as 24min)
25g Cascade at Flameout (calc’d as 24min)
15g Nelson dry hop (?)
30g Cascade dry hop

*Mash*
55/66/72/78 for 5/70/10/2
Mash with 24L, Sparge with 10L
Added 3g CaCL & CaSO4 each to mash, 1.2g each to Sparge, and 2g each to boil.

Going to try MJ British Ale yeast, at 17-18°C.

Minor Issue - I've just tested the OG at the start of the boil, it measured 1.040 at 58°C, which translates to 28L at 1.052.
WTF?? I had to adjust the extraction efficiency to 98% to get the figures to match those measured ones (!!!).
Have i missed something? If this is correct, i'll need to Ferment it out at ~28L to keep it roughly in line with a 5.5% alc beer. Also, my FV is 30L, so i can't increase the fermenting vol any higher.
I'm concerned as i'll obviously need to adjust the Hops schedule within the next few minutes :unsure:


----------



## pedleyr (6/7/14)

I'd try to get the sample closer to room temperature, the accuracy decreases more the further away from calibrated temp


----------



## technobabble66 (6/7/14)

Thanks pedleyr! 
I'll give it a shot


----------



## technobabble66 (6/7/14)

Odd.
I adjusted the hops to bitter 28L to 30 IBU, to maintain something close to the intended OG, based on that earlier measured gravity.
Now that the boil is finished, it's ended up at 20.5L at 1.058 at 21°C. 
Another quick adjustment to the efficiency estimate to match the numbers means the efficiency is at 78%. Then adjusting up the Vol to return to the desired OG (1.049) results in 25L into the FV and a bitterness of 35 IBU.
Still no freakin idea what is going on here, but anyways, it should be roughly ok. 

btw pedleyr, i rechecked the grav jet before the flameout additions, but at 27°C. It was basically the same as the first check. Again, still no idea wtf happened here.


----------



## lukencode (10/7/14)

Brewing an amber (I hope) ale:

86% bb ale
6.5% caraaroma
6.5% wheat
1% roasted barley

some combo of EKG, styrians and saaz - suggestions welcome

1469 west yorkshire yeast


----------



## jyo (10/7/14)

Ditch the saaz.

Bitter with EKG, finish with Styrians late in the boil. :icon_drool2:

Grain bill looks good.


----------



## sponge (10/7/14)

sponge said:


> The mrs is going shopping with her best friend so I'm getting an early brew on, hoping to be finished before soccer.
> 
> Found a bag of amarillo in the freezer that needs to be used up so have decided to go along the lines of the good old DSGA.
> 
> ...


Going for round two tomorrow night after my brewing debacle last weekend.

On closer inspection it looks like the false bottom was lifting during the mash and grain was getting in and clogging the silicon tube that attached the FB to the outlet. I've (hopefully) rectified that using an occy strap attached to the MT outlet and inlet (above the outlet at the top of the MT) which helps force the FB to stay on the base of the MT.

Fingers crossed..


----------



## pedleyr (10/7/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Odd.
> I adjusted the hops to bitter 28L to 30 IBU, to maintain something close to the intended OG, based on that earlier measured gravity.
> Now that the boil is finished, it's ended up at 20.5L at 1.058 at 21°C.
> Another quick adjustment to the efficiency estimate to match the numbers means the efficiency is at 78%. Then adjusting up the Vol to return to the desired OG (1.049) results in 25L into the FV and a bitterness of 35 IBU.
> ...


Sounds a bit strange mate, I agree. How confident are you in the accuracy of the hydrometer? You don't have another one to check against do you?


----------



## lukencode (11/7/14)

lukencode said:


> Brewing an amber (I hope) ale:
> 
> 86% bb ale
> 6.5% caraaroma
> ...



Ended up bittering with saaz first wort then equal styrians and ekg in the cube. Will dry hop with whatever styrians ekg remains.


----------



## bak (12/7/14)

Putting this one down after lunch. Only difference to last time is using WL029 Kolsch yeast. Will probably cube hope the 5min addition and keg hop the dry hops. 

*Smurto's Golden Ale* (American Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 8.3 (EBC): 16.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Average)
58.33% Pale Ale Malt
17.71% Munich I
17.71% Wheat Malt
6.25% Caramunich I
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 16°C with WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (12/7/14)

Probably hit this tomorrow-
Pilsner

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.200
Total Hops (g): 77.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.74 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
9.800 kg Pilsner (96.08%)
0.250 kg Acidulated Malt (2.45%)
0.150 kg Melanoidin (1.47%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (3.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
37.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
25.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (3.8% Alpha) @ 0 Flameout (Aroma) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
Step mash with HERMS- 55/ 62/ 72/ 78
Fermented at 9°C with Mangrove Jack's Bohemian Larger


----------



## black_labb (13/7/14)

Have a mild and an northern brown fermenting on 1187 ringwood right now. I wonder how these beers will compare considering how similar they are aside from gravity and hopping level.

*Mild*
1.5kg Marris Otter
1kg Light Munich
500g Amber
350g Brown
350g Golden Naked Oats
200g Dark Crystal
100g Chocolate

20g Fuggles @ 60
20g Challenger cube hopped

Step mashed @ 68 for 15, ramp to 73 over 15, rest @ 73 for 15 then ramp to 81 for mashout over 15.

bit of an accident had me lose some wort left me with 19L of wort at 1036 which should give a higher ibu than expected of 22*.*

*Northern brown*

3kg Marris Otter
800g Light Munich
400g Pils
350g Brown
300g Golden Naked Oats
220g Dark Crystal
80g Chocolate

20g Fuggles @ 60
44g Styrian Goldings cube hopped
24g Challenger cube hopped

Step mashed @ 68 for 30, ramp to 73 over 15, rest @ 73 for 15 then ramp to 81 for mashout over 15.

Og: 1054 - IBU: 27 - SRM: 17


----------



## BlueMutt (16/7/14)

_No Brewing for the last 2 months and stocks are getting low..._

_ESB._
_Ale Malt 96%_
_Choc 1.5%_
_Caraaroma 1.5%_
_Crystal med 1%_
_66deg-72deg-78deg_
_1056OG_

_EKG @ 60+Cube_
_Fuggles @ 30+Cube_
_49IBU_

_WLP002. first go with this yeast._


----------



## warra48 (16/7/14)

Brew day.
Don't know, or care, what style this is, but it's meant to be a light easy drinking ale.

Boil Size: 35.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Pre boil: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Mash time: 75 Minutes
Actual Mash Efficiency: 99.6 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

1500.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 1 35.3 % 
1500.0 g Perle (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 35.3 % 
1100.0 g Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 25.9 % 
100.0 g Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 4 2.4 % 
50.0 g Crystal Malt - Light (120.0 EBC) Grain 5 1.2 % 
38.5 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - First Wor Hop 6 22.0 IBUs 
7.5 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop 7 2.4 IBUs 
5.0 g (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
10.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 9 1.9 IBUs 
3.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 - 
20.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 starter Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) [124.2 Yeast 12 - 

Total Grain Weight: 4250.0 g


----------



## vykuza (16/7/14)

I had a mate learning to brew and helping me out at the warehouse today, and we made this Red IPA. He made the recipe and hop bill - with a little guidance. Interesting, as it isn't as I'd make one - but the proof is in the pudding!

BB Pale 90%
Caraaroma 8%
Acid malt 2%
OG: 1.062

Crystal (3.6%) 22 IBUs at 60 minutes
Crystal 4 IBU at 40 minutes
Crystal 4 IBU at 30 minutes
Simcoe (13%) 11 IBU at 20 minutes
Simcoe 8 IBU at 10 minutes
Kohatu (6.8%) 7 IBU at 5
Kohatu and Simcoe in the cube (another 10 IBU no chilled)

Going to ferment on WLP060 - American Ale Yeast Blend


----------



## bradsbrew (16/7/14)

Nick R said:


> - but the proof is in the pudding!


No! The proof of the pudding is in the eating!



I blame Bribie that I now need to point out the correct use of the phrase, for some reason it does my head in. Never used to, until bloody Bribie come along.


----------



## vykuza (16/7/14)

I stand corrected! I'm a stickler for that kind of thing. Makes more sense that way. 

Now back on topic: What am I brewing tomorrow:

Pils 70%
Rolled Wheat 30%
to 1.045, turbid mash from a 30C mash in brought to the boil then added to bring the mash to 68C aka the Boon mash

4 hour boil
10 IBUs of low alpha hallertau hersbrucker (1.8%) at 3 hours

Then fermenting with the Brussels brett. blend. The problem is that I have to ferment it here at home, and it's just a bit cooler than I'd like. I chucked my heat belt last year after it tried to burn a hole through my fermenting fridge. I might just wrap it in a blanket and pretend it doesn't exist for 6 months.

I am all Big Kev about this one!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/7/14)

bradsbrew said:


> No! The proof of the pudding is in the eating!
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Bribie that I now need to point out the correct use of the phrase, for some reason it does my head in. Never used to, until bloody Bribie come along.


My dad's favourite phrase to correct people on too.

Back on topic: an American Amber Ale SMASH is on the go today.
Dark Munich and Chinook to 1.050 and 40IBU.

Credit to Stakka for the idea (SMASH thread).


----------



## waggastew (19/7/14)

Double brewday carnage here at SCB. Trying to brew an American Amber and an American Pale Ale between breaking up kid arguments, making kids morning tea etc etc etc.

APA has been modified thanks to some great feedback from Barls at the ESB brew comp.


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/7/14)

Electric Pale Ale 2

OG 1054
IBU 36
Vol 21Lt

78% Ale 
17% Vienna
5% Caramunich 1

Amarillo/Centennial @ 20m, 10m & 2m

Ferment @ 19c with US05

Dry hop with 35g Citra for 5-7days


----------



## slcmorro (19/7/14)

Trying to emulate Seven Sheds Kentish Ale.

*Kentish Ale* (English Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.8 (EBC): 15.4
Bitterness (IBU): 36.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

94.54% Golden Promise Malt
5.25% Caramunich I
0.21% Roasted Barley

0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Ella (15% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 14°C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fraser_john (20/7/14)

Trying my hand at a generic Aussie lager for the swill drinkers at a wedding

```
Aussie XXXX Styled Lager


Brewing Date: Sunday July 20, 2014
Head Brewer:  
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       Aussie XXXX Lager

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         4.80
Anticipated OG:          1.050    Plato:            12.34
Anticipated SRM:           3.3
Anticipated IBU:          26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency:       74 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.050   Plato: 12.34
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  3.89      by Volume:  4.97  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            75.1      RDF         62.5  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 74 %
Anticipated Points From Mash:  49.80
Actual Points From Mash:       49.80


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 93.7     4.50 kg.  Pilsner                       Australia      1.037      1
  4.2     0.20 kg.  Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany        1.037      2
  2.1     0.10 kg.  Weyermann Carahell            Germany        1.035     13

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 20.00 g.     Cluster                           Pellet   7.00  20.9  60 min.
 10.00 g.     Cluster                           Pellet   7.00   3.5  20 min.
 10.00 g.     Cluster                           Pellet   7.00   1.7  5 min.


Yeast
-----
Mangrove Jack Bohemian
```


----------



## sp0rk (20/7/14)

Just starting on this Baltic Porter now

*Pearler Polish Porter* (Baltic Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 (°P): 17.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 7.40 %
Colour (SRM): 27.1 (EBC): 53.4
Bitterness (IBU): 31.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

74.63% Pale Ale Malt
14.93% Candi Sugar, Amber
7.46% Munich I
1.49% Black Malt
1.49% Chocolate

1.6 g/L Perle (7.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hallertau Tradition (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Hallertau Tradition (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 15°C with Wyeast 2112 - California Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

The dry hop is actually cube hops


----------



## Donske (20/7/14)

Almost finished the mash on a red rye mild, same recipe as I had for the QLD case swap, I almost pulled out of the swap to keep the first batch for myself.


----------



## fletcher (21/7/14)

Pratty1 said:


> American Dank IPA
> 
> After debating to use a cascade/centennial/simcoe/columbus mix for the recipe......I thought Id throw a bunch of 17.5% AA Columbus in and see how it goes instead - if someone feels the 4 hop combo would be better please change my mind.
> 
> ...


how did this go mate? I'm over in the USA for all of July and have had a literal shitload of big IPAs. been awesome.


----------



## indica86 (22/7/14)

Two Aussie Pales today.

Style: Australian Pale Ale
————————–
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.4 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

————

4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 90.9 %
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 2 6.8 %
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3 2.3 %
20.00 g Millenium - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 30.3 IBUs
25.00 g Cascade - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 9.1 IBUs
1.0 pkg Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009 Yeast 6 -

————————————————————————————-

Recipe: Jarrylo Pale Ale

Style: Australian Pale Ale
————————–
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 90.9 %
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 2 6.1 %
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3 3.0 %
10.00 g Millenium - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 14.5 IBUs
20.00 g Jarrylo - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 11.5 IBUs
20.00 g Jarrylo - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 6.3 IBUs
1.0 pkg German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) [ Yeast 7 -


----------



## fletcher (23/7/14)

Pratty1 said:


> American Dank IPA
> 
> After debating to use a cascade/centennial/simcoe/columbus mix for the recipe......I thought Id throw a bunch of 17.5% AA Columbus in and see how it goes instead - if someone feels the 4 hop combo would be better please change my mind.
> 
> ...


how did this one go mate?


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/7/14)

fletcher said:


> how did this one go mate?


Haha, this morning when I logged in thought to myself that you must of fallen down a hole somewhere cos of your absence from the forum, if i guess right you have been abroad?

That beer you asked about well I ended up changing the hops and went with FWH Columbus to 40IBU and used Galaxy @ 5mins to 30IBu and dry hopped with Galaxy.

Got a great aroma and flavour but the FWH didnt have that edgey/bitterness I wanted, like when I used Warrior to 35ibu at 60mins. I also used Dennys Fav and this is known for accentuating the malt and mouthfeel ( the LHBS didnt have 1056 ) and this affected the overall beer. Got a great golden colour, nice beer but the finish doesnt have a good IPA bitterness due to the malt and mouthfeel created by the yeast.

I have penned it into the line up for next friday night. Upped the numbers a bit and going for 7.2% abv and 75IBU

Columbus @ 60m, 30m
Centennial @ 10m
Columbus Whirlpooled for 10m

1056 yeast or US05 and plan to dry hop it with columbus...knights of columbus! 

After having a Heretic Evil Cousin last weekend....my palate needs a danky beer ( the Heretic combined Columbus with Apollo and Cacade :icon_drool2: )


----------



## fletcher (23/7/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Haha, this morning when I logged in thought to myself that you must of fallen down a hole somewhere cos of your absence from the forum, if i guess right you have been abroad?
> 
> That beer you asked about well I ended up changing the hops and went with FWH Columbus to 40IBU and used Galaxy @ 5mins to 30IBu and dry hopped with Galaxy.
> 
> ...


haha, i have mate. been in the US for the whole month of july. amazing. i'll post the list of all the beers i've had since being here shortly...it's unbelievable. 

your new beer looks nice. never tried dennys myself. might try it in an amber ale. and holy shit i love columbus and centennial. you'll have to save me some. i'll drive north and bring my chinook/simcoe/centennial ipa (http://sexyfuntimebrewing.weebly.com/botany-bay-ipa.html) 

i've had WAY too many IPAs over here recently, and sadly they're all starting to taste very similar so i've been moving into belgian (americans love their belgians) and saison and wit/wheat territory for some difference. having said that, there have been some IPAs here that have blown me away. ones that spring to mind are the baxter beer works stowaway ipa and the breckenridge brewery's lucku u ipa.


----------



## Phoney (25/7/14)

fletcher said:


> (americans love their belgians)


Dude if you're still in NYC checkout Burp Castle in East Village.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/7/14)

An English pub ale is now no-chilling in the cube...bloody freezing in the garage too.

85% - Golden Promise 
12% - Pale Wheat
3% - Cara-amber

Fuggles to 20IBU. OG: 1046. WLP002.


----------



## Rambo (26/7/14)

All this talk about S&W Pacific ale on another thread has given me a taste for it. Just realised at the end of the mash that I don't have any Galaxy left so using Waimea instead. First time using Waimea so hopefully I like it cause there isn't much for it to hide behind.


----------



## sp0rk (27/7/14)

After checking through the old recipes that Stu put up, I'm doing an easy drinking ale for my mates

88% - JW Ale
8% - Wheat Malt
4% - Dark Crystal

PoR to 32IBU, additions at 60 and flame out
Still trying to decide whether I'll just use US05 or if I'll get some Coopers Pale longies and grow up their yeast

*edit*
Whoops, I don't have any dark drystal (was going to use Caraaroma), I'll have to use caramalt or pale crystal instead


----------



## Donske (27/7/14)

Time for another cream ale, for some reason kegs of it don't last too long at my place. 

80% Vienna
20% Dextrose

20 IBUs of whatever

US05 @ 16 degrees 


Quite a boring beer for my tastes but people love it. Oh well, leaves more of the good beer for me.


----------



## vykuza (27/7/14)

I brewed a Baltic Porter, and pitched it this morning: 

Baltic Porter (Baltic Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.085 (°P): 20.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.021 (°P): 5.3
Alcohol (ABV): 8.35 %
Colour (SRM): 33.1 (EBC): 65.2
Bitterness (IBU): 30.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

44.44% Pale Ale Malt
40% Munich I
11.11% Brown Malt
2.22% Carafa III malt
2.22% Chocolate, Pale

2 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with San Fran Lager yeast

Notes: Went to 1.090


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Ended up at 1.090 and it smells AMAZING. I threw it on top of some freshly washed San Fran lager yeast and gave it 90 seconds of pure CO2 for good measure.


----------



## spryzie (27/7/14)

Rice Lager

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.350
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.14 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.1
Bitterness (IBU): 20.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.500 kg JW Ale (74.63%)
0.750 kg Rice (22.39%)
0.100 kg Wheat Malt (2.99%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
25.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Cooked the rice in a lot of water before the mash. Kept cooking until bubbling mess of goo (about 30 minutes). Rice grains were mushy (not dry at the core - basically as you would to eat). Probably wouldn't have hurt to use a bigger pot and more water.

Mashed at 60°C for 1 hour (boiling rice brought the mash up to this perfectly - dumb luck on my part). Then took it up to 65-75 for another hour (mash was a shambles - too much in by BigW pot since I underestimated the cooked rice volume).

Ferment at 15°C with Saflager S-23

Got the FV sterilizing now, cubed the wort yesterday.


----------



## mje1980 (28/7/14)

Second beer for my "square" 

Hoppy pale ale

96.6% TF MO 
3.4% Simpsons medium crystal

Challenger 30
Challenger 15
Challenger hopstand.

Gypsum in the mash

1.048
38 IBU 

Wyeast London ale III


Plan on fermenting the first 48hrs in my square plastic storage tun lid off, top cropping after 24hrs or so. After that I'll siphon into a normal fermentor to finish off. Last time I added a ss ladle full of top cropped yeast into the secondary, just to help it finish off.


----------



## pajs (28/7/14)

Brewed a tiny batch of a Maris Otter + 2013 German Tettnanger + US05 SMaSH beer (BIAB no-chill stovetop style) last night. Took a fair amount of 2.5%AA Tett to get up to 40 IBU.

A Schwarzbier is next. Also going to try an all Dingeman's Aromatic malt SMaSH Octoberfest.

Have a bit of Spelt malt turning up this week, so planning something Spelt-y. Not sure what yet.


----------



## lukencode (28/7/14)

Going to brew something along these lines in the next week or so:

Around 5% alcohol at 30IBU

60% pilsner
40% wheat

10 IBU at 60 min
20IBU of Galaxy and Ella in the cube

Wyeast American Wheat 1010


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/7/14)

lukencode,

what hop are you using for the 10ibu @ 60mins?


----------



## lukencode (28/7/14)

I was going to go Warrior if I have any left, otherwise maybe the Ella.


----------



## sp0rk (28/7/14)

Whoah, that's gonna be a good 60g of hops in the cube
Though I am considering using 100g of galaxy in the cube some time soon...


----------



## vykuza (28/7/14)

pajs said:


> A Schwarzbier is next. Also going to try an all Dingeman's Aromatic malt SMaSH Octoberfest.


100% aromatic sounds intense! I can't picture it just from smelling the dry malt.


----------



## pajs (28/7/14)

Nick R said:


> 100% aromatic sounds intense! I can't picture it just from smelling the dry malt.


It's got enough power to convert & I've read of it being used in this way before, so seemed worth a go for a 9-11 litre sized batch. I've not used the Dingeman's Aromatic before. Have quite a bit of Hallertauer that should go well with it. If not, I'll blend it into a German Pilsner batch.


----------



## vykuza (28/7/14)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/7/14)

Knights of Columbus

American IPA

OG - 1.075
IBU - 75
ABv - 7.2%


91% Golden Promise Ale
5% Caramunich T1
4% Carapils

Columbus @ 60m
Columbus @ 30m
Centennial @ 15m
Columbus @ 5m

Whitelabs San Diego Super Yeast @ 19c

Dry Hopped with Columbus - 35g for 7days after ferment.


----------



## Forever Wort (29/7/14)

Last Sunday in a backyard far, far away a novice brewer tries to improve his efficiency ...

The Bitter Horizon

OG 1042, 24l.

3kgs Pale Ale Malt
2kgs Wheat Malt
.1kgs Dark Dried Malt Extract

First Mash:

90m @ 60°C
60m @ 65°C
30m @ 70°C

Second Mash:

30m @ 65°C

Boil Schedule:

20g Horizon @ 60m
50g Horizon @ 20m
10g Horizon @ 5m

MJ Workhorse M10.


----------



## Tahoose (29/7/14)

Simple aussie lager today, mostly for a keg for a mates housewarming, he a good bloke who always helps me out when I need something so thought I'd repay the favor. Also going to bottle some for a guy at work who gave me some medallion club seats.

Pils malt

POR to 16 IBU

probably just use an ale yeast..


----------



## fletcher (30/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> After checking through the old recipes that Stu put up, I'm doing an easy drinking ale for my mates
> 
> 88% - JW Ale
> 8% - Wheat Malt
> ...


looks AMAZING mate. i did one almost exactly the same and believe it or not, used dry windsor yeast. worked a real treat. the POR bitterness paired beautifully with the nutty windsor.


----------



## pajs (30/7/14)

Nick R said:


> Let us know how it goes


Just made that 100% Dingeman's Aromatic Malt SMaSH beer, with Hallertauer Mittlefruh for hops to 27 IBU. Definitely overshot the colour range for Oktoberfest/Marzen, so with 38 EBC this is more into Munich Dunkel type territory. Overshot on final gravity too, 1058 rather than the 1050 target. I took the bag to 78 for a mash out, which I usually don't bother doing, and sparged, which might be why efficiency ended up at 77% and gravity went high. Anyway, it's a malty wort! Pretty intense flavours, including some slight husk-y/astringent characters which should play nicely against the malt. Might be interesting to try Northern Brewer with this malt as a SMaSH too. Lager yeast pitch in the morning, then off to the cool shed for a cold ferment and we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## sp0rk (31/7/14)

fletcher said:


> looks AMAZING mate. i did one almost exactly the same and believe it or not, used dry windsor yeast. worked a real treat. the POR bitterness paired beautifully with the nutty windsor.


I might give it a go
It'll probably sit in the cube for a couple of weeks until I've finished bombing my house with waves of bleach and then vinegar, I want to eliminate this damn mould that keeps infecting my beers


----------



## Donske (31/7/14)

Got another IPA planned for the weekend, this time with rye.

Considering subbing the Chinook for CTZ to favour the dank a bit heavier than the Chinook would, should still have tons of grapefruit/citrus from the Simcoe and Cascade. I do love Chinook though, damn tough decisions.

*IPA 6 (rye)*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 42.0
Total Grain (kg): 14.462
Total Hops (g): 240.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.070 (°P): 17.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.06 %
Colour (SRM): 11.5 (EBC): 22.6
Bitterness (IBU): 74.4 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
8.243 kg Pale Malt (57%)
4.339 kg Rye Malt (30%)
1.446 kg Biscuit (10%)
0.434 kg Caramunich III (3%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.7 g/L)
90.0 g Cascade Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.1 g/L)
40.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
80.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
0 Minute additions added to cubes.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jyo (31/7/14)

pajs said:


> Just made that 100% Dingeman's Aromatic Malt SMaSH beer, with Hallertauer Mittlefruh for hops to 27 IBU. Definitely overshot the colour range for Oktoberfest/Marzen, so with 38 EBC this is more into Munich Dunkel type territory. Overshot on final gravity too, 1058 rather than the 1050 target. I took the bag to 78 for a mash out, which I usually don't bother doing, and sparged, which might be why efficiency ended up at 77% and gravity went high. Anyway, it's a malty wort! Pretty intense flavours, including some slight husk-y/astringent characters which should play nicely against the malt. Might be interesting to try Northern Brewer with this malt as a SMaSH too. Lager yeast pitch in the morning, then off to the cool shed for a cold ferment and we'll see how it turns out.


Hooley dooley! Isn't aromatic the Weyerman equivalent to melanoidin malt? If so, it's gonna be really intense! A little bit of that stuff goes a long way.

Report back.


----------



## vykuza (31/7/14)

Other way 'round - but yep! Dingemans Aromatic is similarish to Weyermann Melanoidin, well they both aim to have that big malt flavour hit. 

Experiment in progress!


----------



## pajs (31/7/14)

Nick R said:


> Other way 'round - but yep! Dingemans Aromatic is similarish to Weyermann Melanoidin, well they both aim to have that big malt flavour hit.
> 
> Experiment in progress!


IIRC, Weyermann Melanoidin can't self-convert, so wasn't in the running for a SMaSH.


----------



## fletcher (31/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> I might give it a go
> It'll probably sit in the cube for a couple of weeks until I've finished bombing my house with waves of bleach and then vinegar, I want to eliminate this damn mould that keeps infecting my beers


100% i reckon you'll love it. that or wy1469 cos the nuttiness is similar.


----------



## mje1980 (1/8/14)

I didn't get around to brewing my pale ale, so I'm upping it to an IPA after receiving some bramling cross

99% TF MO 
1% Simpsons medium x

Gypsum in mash 

BC 30
BC 20
BC hopstand

1.057
50 IBU

London ale 3


----------



## verysupple (1/8/14)

I've ordered grain for my second version of "1592" (Centennial of Columbus "discovering" North America). I'll brew it on Sunday.
The first version was a bit heavy on the late Columbus so I've backed it off a bit.

Length: 24 L
OG: 1.062
FG:  1.014
ABV: 6.6% (after bottle priming)
IBU: 67
EBC: 17

85% Efficiency into the kettle
3.50 kg Simpsons MO
0.50 kg Bestmalz Munich light
0.25 kg Simpsons Crystal (150EBC)
0.25 kg Bestmalz Caramel Pils
0.50 kg Breiss Golden Light DME
0.50 kg Dextrose
(DME and dextrose are added due to limited mash tun capacity)

20 g Columbus (15% AA) - 60 min - 37 IBU
30 g Centennial (9.2% AA) - 15 min - 9 IBU
35 g Columbus (15% AA) - 5 min - 12 IBU
45 g Centennial (9.2% AA) - Hop stand 45 min @ 80 C - 10 IBU
25 g Columbus (15% AA) - Dry
45 g Centennial (9.2% AA) - Dry

US-05 at 19 C


----------



## The Village Idiot (1/8/14)

mje1980 said:


> I didn't get around to brewing my pale ale, so I'm upping it to an IPA after receiving some bramling cross
> 
> 99% TF MO
> 1% Simpsons medium x
> ...


Been looking at Brambling Cross, they sound like something I would like.... let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (2/8/14)

It's been a good beer day...

Argon's Little Critter Pale Ale into the cube this morning...with assistant brewer getting in the way helping (he's in camouflage so may be hard to spot).
Then beers with friends at Bentspoke Brewery this afternoon.


----------



## Not For Horses (2/8/14)

Sounds tasty verysupple.
This bit amused me though:



verysupple said:


> Length: 24 L


----------



## waggastew (3/8/14)

Adaption of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with Rye. Using Kohatu and B Saaz, this beer tastes like lime splice. Also trying out a new base malt I got through a mate. I may be wrong but I think it is similar to the Schooner malt sold by Barleyman, made as a one small batch.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.850
Total Hops (g): 110.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 26.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
3.300 kg Pale Malt (68.04%)
0.800 kg Rye Malt (16.49%)
0.500 kg Munich I (10.31%)
0.250 kg Caramunich I (5.15%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
10.0 g B Saaz Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Kohatu Pellet (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.5 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## jyo (3/8/14)

"Very Supple has tried hard this semester, yet he still struggles to understand the attributes of measurement". 

Pumped this one out last night.

*APA August 2014*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.930
Total Hops (g): 87.32
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 7.4 (EBC): 14.6
Bitterness (IBU): 36.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.200 kg Galaxy Malt (87.69%)
0.320 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.4%)
0.270 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (4.55%)
0.140 kg Acidulated Malt (2.36%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ cube hop (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
35.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)


*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 13 Minutes (Boil)

Step mash 55 / 62 / 69 / 77
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## keifer33 (3/8/14)

State Comps jyo?


----------



## balconybrewer (3/8/14)

Sure is mate, check it out here and also barleyman as you mentioned (might be sold out?)

https://www.facebook.com/voyagercraftmalt




waggastew said:


> Adaption of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with Rye. Using Kohatu and B Saaz, this beer tastes like lime splice. Also trying out a new base malt I got through a mate. I may be wrong but I think it is similar to the Schooner malt sold by Barleyman, made as a one small batch.
> 
> Recipe Specs
> ----------------
> ...


----------



## vykuza (3/8/14)

That's the one. Only my personal reserve left  Expecting more stock soon!

To contribute, I just made a batch with the abovementioned malt, a super simple POR ale to get a good handle on the flavour:

99% Voyager Craft Malt "Schooner" Ale Malt
1% Wheat Malt
22IBUs of POR at 60 minutes
BRY-97
1.045 OG
Mashed at 63C


----------



## jyo (3/8/14)

keifer33 said:


> State Comps jyo?


Funny you say that. It wasn't until I had finished sparging that I thought about putting this in the state comp. This is based on my first APA grain bill that placed 3rd at state and 4th at Nats...here's hoping.

I'm hoping I have hit my haze issues on the head with this one, if it is ph related. 5.2 in the mash, fly sparged only raised to 5.4 final runnings.


----------



## verysupple (3/8/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Sounds tasty verysupple.
> This bit amused me though:


Ha. That should have been "brew length". I've always wondered why they call it that as you rightly point out, it's not a length at all.


----------



## Yob (7/8/14)

Gearing up for a 3 cube batch.. a new malt *ed and 2 new hops

10kg Schooner Pale
4kg Wheat
2kg Munich
1kg Vienna
500g Acidulated

40g German Magnum @40

Cube 1
100g Mandarina Bavaria
50g Centennial

Cube 2
100g Hull Melon
50g Centennial

Cube 3
50g Simcoe
50g Mosaic
50g Citra

come at me spring.. I got you


----------



## Black n Tan (7/8/14)

Yob said:


> Gearing up for a 3 cube batch.. a new malt *ed and 2 new hops
> 
> 10kg Schooner Pale
> 4kg Wheat
> ...


Hull melon?
Que?


----------



## Yob (7/8/14)

Rare as rocking horse shit at the moment 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80848-heull-melon/


----------



## Black n Tan (7/8/14)

Rocking horse shit, long time no see, that must be the fifth ingredient there looking for the ANHC comp!


----------



## A3k (8/8/14)

Last night, I made Tony's Dark Wheat from the recipe DB.
It smelt awesome in the boil. I hope that translates into the final product,.

Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Batch Size (fermenter): 48.00 l
Estimated Color: 31.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 13.1 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7.10 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 1 64.9 % 
2.70 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 24.7 % 
0.90 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 3 8.2 % 
0.24 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (788.0 EBC) Grain 4 2.2 % 
55.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.34 %] - Boil Hop 5 12.4 IBUs 
17.00 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.34 %] - Boil Hop 6 0.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (WY3068) Yeast 7 - 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## beercus (8/8/14)

Tonight's brew. 

Thoughts?

```
Recipe: 8. Pale Ale #2 Citra 
Brewer: beercus
Asst Brewer: Who ever turns up to drink my beer!
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste:  

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.32 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.47 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 24.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 24.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.2 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 kg               Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain         1        60.0 %        
1.50 kg               Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)                   Grain         2        30.0 %        
0.50 kg               Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC)    Grain         3        10.0 %        
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           4        22.1 IBUs     
15.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           5        10.1 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
15.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Cube  0min             Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [ Yeast         8        -             
50.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days       Hop           9        0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## bak (8/8/14)

about to kick this off. beautiful day here so might even set up outside instead of the kitchen for a change. 

*Kolsch* (Kolsch)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.1 (EBC): 6.2
Bitterness (IBU): 25.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
94.44% Pilsner
5.56% Wheat Malt
0.8 g/L Hallertau Tradition (4.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Motueka (6.7% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Polyclar @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 16°C with WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/8/14)

beercus said:


> Tonight's brew.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Thoughts.....for me thats alot of munich and more so dark crystal. The munich at 30% is already offering a maltier beer so if you intend to have 30% Id knock that Dark crystal back to 3-5%, even without the munich 10% crystal is quite high for how i make a APA


----------



## beercus (8/8/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Thoughts.....for me thats alot of munich and more so dark crystal. The munich at 30% is already offering a maltier beer so if you intend to have 30% Id knock that Dark crystal back to 3-5%, even without the munich 10% crystal is quite high for how i make a APA


Looks like I entered the wrong crystal, it is a lighter crystal, 115ish EBC. Does that make a difference?
Unfortunately all grains have been milled at the LHBS and all in one bag so i will not be able to change ratios..... 
So should I call it something else other than APA?
It will be Maltier and sweeter than an APA?

Thanks

Beercus


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/8/14)

beercus said:


> Looks like I entered the wrong crystal, it is a lighter crystal, 115ish EBC. Does that make a difference?
> Unfortunately all grains have been milled at the LHBS and all in one bag so i will not be able to change ratios.....
> So should I call it something else other than APA?
> It will be Maltier and sweeter than an APA?
> ...


dont stress, 10% light or dark is still 10%. The dark just has more non fermentables than the light that will remain in the beer. What its called doesnt matter either, you will soon see what a 30% munich beer and a 10% crystal beer taste like, possibly with all citra it will be just right.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/8/14)

An ESB is underway at the moment.

Golden Promise 94%
Light Crystal 4%
Dark Crystal 2%

EKG at 60 minutes to 40IBU.
Cube hopping with EKG as well.

WLP002.


----------



## Donske (9/8/14)

Simple pale ale on the cards tomorrow I reckon, 88% pale malt, 10% biscuit, 2% caramunich 3. Simcoe FWH to 10 IBUs, another 25ish IBUs of Cascade in the cubes, thinking around 1.045 OG. 

Should be a nice quaffer looking ahead to the weather warming up in a month or so. 

May throw some Belle Saison at a cube for shits and giggles, its gotten a run in pretty much every thing else recently.


----------



## bconnery (9/8/14)

Dusting off the equipment for another version of my Rye ESB

```
Recipe: R=SB5
```


```
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l      
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Bottling Volume: 26.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 45.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1000.00 g             Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM)           Grain         2        17.5 %        
150.00 g              Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM)       Grain         4        2.6 %         
150.00 g              Amber Malt (43.1 SRM)                    Grain         3        2.6 %         
150.00 g              Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (110.0 SRM)       Grain         5        2.6 %         
150.00 g              Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (35 Grain         6        2.6 %         
65.00 g               Bramling Cross [6.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min  Hop           7        39.5 IBUs     
25.00 g               Bramling Cross [6.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min  Hop           8        5.5 IBUs      
4100.00 g             Pale Malt, Perle Floor Malted (Thomas Fa Grain         1        71.9 %        
1.0 pkg               Craftbrewer English Ale                  Yeast         9        -
```


----------



## slcmorro (9/8/14)

Just cubed this...

*Baracks Bastard* (Vienna Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.8
Bitterness (IBU): 36.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

84.34% Vienna
9.64% Wheat Malt
6.02% Caramunich I

0.4 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Tettnanger (4% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Tettnanger (4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 13°C with Wyeast 2112 - California Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Only had mish mashes of hops left which was an absolute bastard to discover, and being this is more of a Euro brew being done with an American yeast, it's fittingly called Baracks Bastard.


----------



## bconnery (9/8/14)

And because I'm in the zone now I'll follow it with another one on the Rye theme. 
Another go at my Rye Saison Stout. If only I'd been organised enough to brew these for the Babbs Archive comp back in April or so 

```
Recipe: Rye FES
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l      
Boil Size: 31.00 l
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 41.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 56.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1200.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         2        19.5 %        
200.00 g              Roasted Barley (Bairds) (685.3 SRM)      Grain         7        3.3 %         
200.00 g              Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (35.0 SRM)       Grain         4        3.3 %         
150.00 g              Black Malt (Bairds) (685.3 SRM)          Grain         8        2.4 %         
300.00 g              Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM)             Sugar         9        4.9 %         
2800.00 g             Pale Malt, Perle Floor Malted (Thomas Fa Grain         1        45.5 %        
900.00 g              Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM)           Grain         3        14.6 %        
200.00 g              Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (245.0 SRM)    Grain         5        3.3 %         
30.00 g               Pacific Gem [16.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min    Hop           10       47.2 IBUs     
30.00 g               Pacific Gem [16.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min     Hop           11       9.4 IBUs      
200.00 g              Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (35 Grain         6        3.3 %
```


```
1.0 pkg               Belle Saison (Danstar #)                 Yeast         12       -
```


----------



## vykuza (9/8/14)

I had a few of Moa's Southern Alps last Saturday at the Union Hotel watching the Tahs outclass the Crusaders. 

Though I don't usually care for Belgian IPAs, this ws my first "White" Ipa - made with a Wit yeast. YUM. I only got one in before the keg went dry!

So I've looked at their website, found some tips and am making something similar tomorrow at the warehouse.

White IPA (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 4.8 (EBC): 9.5
Bitterness (IBU): 53.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

58.33% Vienna
25% Wheat Malt
16.67% Flaked Wheat

0.4 g/L Dr Rudi (13.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.4 g/L Coriander Seed @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with WLP400 - Belgian Wit Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## jyo (9/8/14)

Pumped this out last night-

*Golden Ale August 2014*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.610
Total Hops (g): 62.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.17 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.300 kg Maris Otter Malt (93.28%)
0.200 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (4.34%)
0.110 kg Acidulated Malt (2.39%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
22.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Hermit- 55/62/68/78.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1768 - PC English Special Bitter Ale


----------



## DU99 (9/8/14)

here is a bit more info about Dr Rudi


----------



## Donske (10/8/14)

After getting all of the kegging, fermenting and cleaning crap out of the way yesterday, I'm taking a rest day today before back to back pale ales tomorrow.

Been leaning towards the more sessionable versions lately, 4ish% and 35-40 IBUs with only FWH and cube additions. Loving Simcoe FWH in general as well, pretty much the perfect way to bitter anything with lots of late US hops for my tastes, best I can describe it is firm but not harsh bitterness.

Anywho recipes below;

*Pale Ale 17*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 42.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.186
Total Hops (g): 196.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.042 (°P): 10.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.13 %
Colour (SRM): 6.0 (EBC): 11.9
Bitterness (IBU): 35.3 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.613 kg Pale Malt (93%)
0.409 kg Biscuit (5%)
0.164 kg Crystal 80 (2%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
16.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
50.0 g Ahtanum Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
50.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
40.0 g Ahtanum Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
40.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Brewbrite @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
Disolve Brewbrite in half cup of COLD water, add to whirlpool.

0 minute hop additions split evenly between 2 cubes.

Dry hop additions split evenly between 2 fermenters.

Cube 1 = BR97
Cube 2 = US05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


*Pale Ale 18*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 42.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.799
Total Hops (g): 213.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 6.7 (EBC): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 35.2 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.215 kg Vienna (82%)
1.320 kg Rye Malt (15%)
0.264 kg Caramunich III (3%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
13.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.3 g/L)
100.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)
40.0 g Ahtanum Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
60.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Brewbrite @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
Brewbrite disolved in COLD water before being added to whirlpool.

0 minute hop addition split evenly between 2 cubes.

Dry Hop addition split evenly between 2 fermenters.

Cube 1 = 1056
Cube 2 = 1272

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Tahoose (10/8/14)

Doing a split batch of an aussie and a euro lager for a guy at work, clarity ferm to reduce the gluten content. 

4.8kg pils
200g medium crystal

pot 1 POR to 17 IBU
pot 2 herkules to 22 IBU / 3 IBU of Saaz late.

2x 12ltr batches


----------



## Grainer (10/8/14)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Munich Dunkel - John
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 62.28 l
Post Boil Volume: 52.82 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 47.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 44.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 36.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1 80.8 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 8.6 % 
0.90 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 3 7.7 % 
0.20 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 4 1.7 % 
0.14 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.2 % 
20.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 12.2 IBUs 
1.20 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
53.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 6.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [ Yeast 9 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 10 - 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 11.64 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 63.57 l of water at 51.9 C 50.0 C 35 min 
Saccharification Decoct 24.19 l of mash and boil it 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 71.0 C 71.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 25.37 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Grainer (10/8/14)

Maibock Replica - For Oktoberfest



*[SIZE=13pt]Recipe Type:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] All Grain[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Yeast:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] German Bock Lager[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Yeast Starter:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] huge[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Batch Size (Gallons):[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] 6[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Original Gravity:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] 1.066[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Final Gravity:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] 1.015[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]IBU:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] 29[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Boiling Time (Minutes):[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] 90[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Color:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] 6.5[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] 14 Days @ 50F[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] nope[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=13pt]Tasting Notes:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=13pt] Super malty with a bit of booze.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13pt]This recipe won 3rd place of all Lagers in the 2009 HBT BJCP competition. The best way to do this style is to brew it in like January or February and lager it till the grass is green again. I didn't know it before brewing this beer, but Maibock is one of my favorite beers to drink. I entered this in the Indiana State Fair Brewers Cup and it won first place in Bock category by beating out the Eisbock that took 1st place at nationals.   *Maibock * Mailbock/Helles Bock   Type: All Grain Date: 1/13/2009  Batch Size: 6.00 gal Brewer: Kyle Alberda  Boil Time: 90 min Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00   Ingredients  Amount Item Type % or IBU  6.00 lb Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 40.00 %  6.00 lb Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 40.00 %  3.00 lb Light Munich Malt (6.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 %  2.00 oz Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU  1.00 oz Hallertauer [3.90 %] (30 min) Hops 8.0 IBU  1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager   Beer Profile  Est Original Gravity: 1.069 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.066 SG  Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG  Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG  Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.66 %  Bitterness: 29.0 IBU  Calories: 298 cal/pint  Est Color: 6.5 SRM   Single Infusion  60 min Mash at 156.0 F[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=13pt]__________________[/SIZE]


----------



## warra48 (10/8/14)

Another brew day yesterday, a sort of a Summer/Blonde/Pale Ale type of thing. Basically brewed for the masses at our street parties, so it's not too challenging for them.
A repeat of a previous brew, but tweaked a bit to make it a little hoppier.

25 litres into the fermenter. OG 1.043

1500.0 g Munich, Light (Joe White) (21.0 EBC) Grain 1 35.3 % 
1500.0 g Perle (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 35.3 % 
1100.0 g Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 25.9 % 
100.0 g Crystal Malt - Light (120.0 EBC) Grain 4 2.4 % 
50.0 g Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.2 % 
40.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - First Wor Hop 6 22.8 IBUs 
11.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 20.0 Hop 7 3.5 IBUs 
20.0 g Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 8 3.8 IBUs 
3.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 9 - 
5.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
1.0 jar Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) ½ a jar harvested from previous batch


----------



## BlueMutt (10/8/14)

*End of Winter IPA*

*50ltr Batch*
*95.5% JW Pils*
*4.5% Crystal 60*
*1.059 OG*

*90min boil.*

*Simcoe @60*
*Centennial @20*
*Centennial @Flameout.*
*61IBU*

*WLP001*


----------



## fletcher (12/8/14)

been brewing up way too many IPAs lately so am hitting up a nice robust porter. thanks for the recipe, newtownclown.

76 pale
7 crystal
6 choc
6 munich
3 carafa
2 carapils

willamette at 60, 20 (and a little dry hopped) to 30 IBU

mangrove jack's british ale (M07) at 19C

very excited.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/8/14)

_*American Pale Ale - August 2014*_

OG - 1.054
ABV - 5.2%
IBU - 36
Vol - 21Lt

86% Ale
10% Munich
4% Carapils 

Water - Calcium 150ppm, Chloride 60ppm, Sulphate 300ppm

Mash Profile - MI/20c, 20m/55c, 40m/62c, 20m/72c, 15m/78c

Bittering
28g Fuggle @ 90mins = 15Ibu

Flavour/Aroma - Whirlpooling 30mins
28g Centennial
28g Cascade
28g Chinook

WLP001 California Yeast @ 19c

Dry Hopped with 14g each of Centennial, Cascade & Chinook for 7days

Misc - Whirlfloc tablet, Yeast Nutrient, Pure Co2 Oxygen. B)


----------



## Donske (13/8/14)

Pratty1 said:


> _*American Pale Ale - August 2014*_
> 
> OG - 1.054
> ABV - 5.2%
> ...


Sounds fantastic, love big grapefruit hit in an APA. The fuggles are a bit odd though.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/8/14)

Donske said:


> Sounds fantastic, love big grapefruit hit in an APA. The fuggles are a bit odd though.


Hi Donske,

It does seem a little odd right? I could use Magnum as I have in the past or some Millenium that I now have 500g of but truth be told......I had the Pale 31 from Firestone Walker and the website says Fuggle for bittering so I thought Id give that a try....plus I havent ever used fuggle for any beer as its a UK hop and most of my beers are American styles....so Im trying it out.

I think that with the big combo whirlpooled and dry hopped and the bittering to only 15ibu it wont be over the top, maybe I should wind it back to 10ibu??

Dan


----------



## fletcher (13/8/14)

Pratty1 said:


> _*American Pale Ale - August 2014*_
> 
> OG - 1.054
> ABV - 5.2%
> ...


hey pratty, looks good mate.

can i ask you what's the justification for your mash schedule?


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/8/14)

fletcher said:


> can i ask you what's the justification for your mash schedule?


I have been mashing at a certain temp for either a dry, medium or full bodied beer depending on style and required finish to the beer, that range was from 64c - 70c and for 60-90mins. 

Talking with my LHBS ( Marks Home Brew ) and looking through Braukiser and reading a couple of pages of The Beer Alamanac it talks about mashing during the PEAK and having a BM with such control I can try these out ( this is the first beer with this mash profile )

Those peaks are the Beta Peak @ 62c and the Alpha Peak @ 72c ( there are about 1/2 a dozen more of them but these are the 2 main ones ) - my understanding which is open for correction is that mashing at 66c gets a little from column B (beta) and a little from column A (alpha) so to speak.

I also found on the Speidel website that they also use the Peaks for mashing for various styles and for various times depending on style.

You can see these on this link. http://www.speidels-braumeister.de/brewing-recipes.html

Im not completely certain how the finished beer will be but Im sure to be able to notice a difference as Ive been mashing for so long at one temp between 64 & 70 for a number of years now.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## spryzie (13/8/14)

Some sort of malty lager using up the dregs.
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.929
Total Hops (g): 64.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.72 %
Colour (SRM): 6.1 (EBC): 12.1
Bitterness (IBU): 29.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 68
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.625 kg JW Light (66.81%)
0.512 kg Munich (13.03%)
0.512 kg Vienna (13.03%)
0.255 kg Flaked Barley (6.49%)
0.025 kg Crystal 120 (0.64%)

Hop Bill
----------------
14.0 g Willamette Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Fermented at 15°C with Saflager S-23


----------



## fletcher (13/8/14)

Pratty1 said:


> I have been mashing at a certain temp for either a dry, medium or full bodied beer depending on style and required finish to the beer, that range was from 64c - 70c and for 60-90mins.
> 
> Talking with my LHBS ( Marks Home Brew ) and looking through Braukiser and reading a couple of pages of The Beer Alamanac it talks about mashing during the PEAK and having a BM with such control I can try these out ( this is the first beer with this mash profile )
> 
> ...


cheers mate. yeah i've been wanting to experiment with different times and rests myself but it becomes a bit of a problem (a bit harder and more annoying/time consuming) because i BIAB.


----------



## pvan340 (13/8/14)

BlueMutt said:


> *End of Winter IPA*
> 
> *50ltr Batch*
> *95.5% JW Pils*
> ...


This sounds good. Might give it a try, been looking around for an IPA recipie to brew, I don't have a good understanding of hop combo's flavours, but simcoe and centennial seem to be a popular choice.


----------



## Donske (14/8/14)

pvan340 said:


> This sounds good. Might give it a try, been looking around for an IPA recipie to brew, I don't have a good understanding of hop combo's flavours, but simcoe and centennial seem to be a popular choice.


Simcoe and any C hop is a great combo, my preference is to pair with Cascade and Chinook for huge citrus/grapefruit flavour and aroma with a decent hit of pine/resin to keep it in check.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/8/14)

A 'Leftovers' Pale Ale for me this morning in an attempt to get rid of some, well, leftover hops and grain.

Golden Promise ~88%
Pale Wheat ~6%
Light Crystal ~6%
OG 1.048

Magnum at 60min to about 20IBU
5min addition of Centennial and Chinook (1g/L of each)
Cube hops: Centennial, Chinook, and Amarillo (1g/L of each).

2nd Gen BRY-97 and will dry hop with Chinook, Centennial and Citra.


----------



## Maheel (16/8/14)

Ekka ale

BB ale
Vienna
Carapils

Hops
Summit for the bittering
Galaxy for the late addition

yeast us-05

# no Flu or Salmonella as no dirty Carnies involved


----------



## philmud (17/8/14)

Put down yet another variation of a DSGA. Golden Promise as the base, some wheat, some munich, some caramunich. Bittered with some leftover chinook, then Nelson Sauvign and Summer late in the boil. Pitched US05 because I couldn't be fucked with a starter.


----------



## Pilchard (17/8/14)

Looking to do a goats head rye IPA next week, got the base malt and crystal just need the rye and hops. Will use us05 for the first and sub out yeasts till I find one that plays well with the rye. Damn I love this beer....


----------



## OneEye (18/8/14)

Just been hit with the man flu BUT this 100% Brett IPA is definitely going to be put down tomorrow.

Menage a Trois

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 69.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.50 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 1 66.2 %
1.10 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (50.0 SRM) Grain 2 16.2 %
0.70 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (10.0 SRM) Grain 3 10.3 %
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 4 7.4 %

10.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 11.7 IBUs
20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 11.6 IBUs
20.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [15.50 %] - Hop 7 15.0 IBUs
20.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop 8 8.7 IBUs
20.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 9 7.1 IBUs
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Steep/Wh Hop 10 8.3 IBUs
20.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Steep/Whirl Hop 11 7.2 IBUs

1.0 pkg Brettanomyces Bruxellensis Trois (White Yeast 12 -


----------



## vykuza (19/8/14)

The stars have aligned, so I'm finally going to brew my Heady Topper clone today!

Heady Topper
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.528
Total Hops (g): 402.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.074 (°P): 18.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.42 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.2
Bitterness (IBU): 80.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
6.391 kg Pearl Malt (84.9%)
0.429 kg Caramalt (5.7%)
0.429 kg Wheat Malt (5.7%)
0.279 kg Demarera Sugar (3.71%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Hop Extract Pellet (61.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
14.0 g Apollo Pellet (17% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
28.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
28.0 g Columbus Pellet (17.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
56.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.4 g/L)
28.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.2 g/L)
14.0 g Apollo Pellet (17% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.6 g/L)
28.0 g Columbus Pellet (17.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.2 g/L)
28.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.2 g/L)
28.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)
14.0 g Apollo Pellet (17% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
28.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)
28.0 g Columbus Pellet (17.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)
56.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Vermont Ale Yeast


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/8/14)

American IPA - August 2014

Evil IPA

OG - 1.065
FG - 1.011
ABV - 6.4%
IBU - 65
Vol - 20Lt
Eff - sucks @ 63%

95% Golden Promise Ale Malt
5% Caramalt/Crystal 60L

Mashed @ 65c for 90mins

Bittering
Millenium 13.5%AA - 30ibu @ 90mins

Whirlpool Hops 30mins - Flavour
56g Cascade
28g Apollo (thanks to Yob)
28g Columbus

Fermentis S04 English Ale @ 19c

Dry Hopped - after fermentation
28g Cascade & 28g Columbus - 7days
22g Apollo & 28g Simcoe - 3days

:super:


----------



## vykuza (19/8/14)

Nick R said:


> The stars have aligned, so I'm finally going to brew my Heady Topper clone today!
> 
> Heady Topper
> American IPA
> ...



Boiled longer than intended and ended up with 1.093 into the fermenter, without the sugar addition! Time to water it down methinks... or call it a quad...


----------



## fletcher (19/8/14)

so many IPAs! haha. nice.

i've drunk/brewed way too many recently. am getting back into more malt-forward beers for a wee bit 

having said that, Nick, i'd be very keen to try it if you bring it to the next meeting haha. looks awesome


----------



## vykuza (19/8/14)

I'll definitely bring some to the next meeting. Well, maybe not the next as I don't think it will be ready, but the one after that!

Brew an Altbier fletch! It's the methadone going from IPAs to malty beers. It's malty but still nice and bitter.


----------



## kiwisteveo (19/8/14)

(All Extract),Bottled a single hop cascade brew this morning,
then brewed a stout with Saflager yeast, carafa1,choc malt,roast barley and midnight wheat,dark & light dry malt,
now just about to add 15min addition of bravo hops for single hop American IPA,
the house smells pretty damn good right now.


----------



## Gr390ry (20/8/14)

I've got a double brew day planned for Wednesday (Day off and kid free!) putting down the below Imperial IPA and Klosch. Made some labels for them tonight for some fun as well. First time with both styles so looking forward to it!

*Party Hop Anthem Imperial IPA *
Imperial IPA





*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.700
Total Hops (g): 106.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.080 (°P): 19.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (°P): 5.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.96 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 93.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.400 kg American 2-Row (91.89%)
0.300 kg Crystal 30 (8.11%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (3 g/L)
26.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (2.6 g/L)
28.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)
22.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Mangrove Jack's Craft Series U.S. West Coast Yeast M44


Second beer

*Killer Kolschski*
Kolsch




*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 2.350
Total Hops (g): 18.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 28.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.200 kg Pilsner (93.62%)
0.150 kg Vienna (6.38%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Mash in at 65°C. Mash out at 75°C.
Fermented at 16°C with WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch
Edit: Spelling


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/8/14)

What is this kid free day off you speak of?


----------



## Gr390ry (20/8/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> What is this kid free day off you speak of?


Ahhh, it is a magically day when both the kids go to preschool for the day. First time in ages I've had a weekday off and the kids will be at school = brew day.


----------



## OneEye (21/8/14)

2 Days into the 100% Brett IPA I mentioned above.... by far THE best smelling fermentation I've ever had. As soon as I opened the ferm chamber door I was smacked in the face with a massive tropical fruit aroma. Can not wait to see how this finishes up. Might not even need to dry hop!


----------



## Kingy (21/8/14)

Smurtos landlord again with a few hop changes and up the gravity a touch

42litre batch size
32 ibu
Og1.045
Fg 1.011

96.5% MO Pale
3.5% medium crystal

50gms fuggles @ 60mins
20gms whitbread @ 60mins

25gms whitbread @0mins
60gms Styrian @0mins

No chilled.


----------



## SimoB (23/8/14)

Brewing a Vienna Amarillo SMaSH - I need to get rid of the last of my pils malt so I am cheating a little... need the container!!

Great day in VIC for brew day! WOO HOO!

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vienna Amarillo SMaSH
Brewer: Simo
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.28 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 9.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 59.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.60 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 1 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 2 16.7 % 
40.00 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 32.3 IBUs 
30.00 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 18.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 8.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale Yeast Blend (White Labs #WL Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.15 l of water at 71.3 C 64.4 C 75 min 
Mash Out heat to 75.6 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 22.64 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## Tahoose (23/8/14)

Definitely looks good for a brewday

IPA Time 

(American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.070 (°P): 17.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 6.88 %
Colour (SRM): 6.1 (EBC): 12.0
Bitterness (IBU): 66.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

57% Pilsner
30% Pale Ale Malt
5% Crystal 20
5% Wheat Malt
3% Rye Malt

0.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) Cube Hop
1 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) Cube Hop
1 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.2 g/L BrewBright @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

64°C for 60 Minutes.
72°C for 10 Minutes
78°C for 20 Minutes
Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Nottingham


----------



## bradsbrew (23/8/14)

Have not brewed for a few months, cleaned the rig and just about to mill 25kg's. Awesome.

*IPA Aug 2014*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 80.0
Total Grain (kg): 25.250
Total Hops (g): 670.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.074 (°P): 18.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.019 (°P): 4.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.27 %
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 16.0
Bitterness (IBU): 57.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
13.000 kg Golden Promise Malt (51.49%)
12.000 kg Pale Malt (47.52%)
0.250 kg Chocolate, Pale (0.99%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
200.0 g Glacier Pellet (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.5 g/L)
90.0 g Bramling Cross Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
150.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.9 g/L)
80.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1 g/L)
150.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Donske (24/8/14)

Was considering a brew day this morning, have decided its too damn miserable, will have a sickie and knock out a couple of doubles mid week to get my cube supply back back up, only 4 left, its getting desperate.


----------



## Tahoose (24/8/14)

sickie? it's sunday isn't it?

your a brewing machine mate, I'm sure you'll sort it out.


----------



## indica86 (24/8/14)

Made this yesterday...


Recipe: WhySon
Style: Saison

Recipe Specifications
————————–
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.04 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 15.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC)
0.50 kg Special Roast (Briess) (98.5 EBC)
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC)
10.00 g Citra - Boil 60.0 min Hop
10.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit - Boil Hop
10.00 g Experimental Grapefruit - Boil Hop
10.00 g Experimental Grapefruit - Steep Hop
10.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit - Steep Hop
Belle Saison yeast
————————————

Tasted sensational out of the hydro tube.

Making this now...

Recipe: Don't Mention the War

Style: American Wheat
————————–
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC)
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC)
15.00 g Citra - Boil 60.0 min
20.00 g Cascade - Steep/Whirlpool
15.00 g Citra - Steep/Whirlpool
15.00 g El Dorado - Steep/Whirlpool
1.0 pkg German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029)

————————————————————————————-


----------



## Steve (25/8/14)

A Dusseldorf Alt was made this morning.


----------



## indica86 (25/8/14)

Recipe: Red n Hairy
Brewer: Ben 10
Asst Brewer: Hairy
Style: American IPA

————————–

Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Actual OG: 1.066
Estimated Color: 24.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 66.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

5.30 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC)
15.00 g Citra - First Wort 60.0 min
15.00 g Experimental Grapefruit - Boil
20.00 g Experimental Grapefruit - Steep
20.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit - Steep
20.00 g Jarrylo - Steep
20.00 g Experimental Grapefruit - Dry Hop
20.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit - Dry Hop
20.00 g Jarrylo - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop

————————————————————————————-

I'll probably use WLP029. Really like that yeast, and I have it here. That or WLP009.


----------



## Tahoose (27/8/14)

Love a low stress brew day, even managed a nap and dinner. 30mins left on the boil.

Smurto's TTLL Clone (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.2
Bitterness (IBU): 33.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

96.2% JW Trad Ale Malt
3.8% Dark Crystal

1.4 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) Cube Hop
1 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.1 g/L Polyclar @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 120 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/8/14)

Mashing Warra48's 'Try Again Hefeweizen' at the moment, will use WLP300.

My first attempt at the style, really looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## warra48 (30/8/14)

Put this one down yesterday.
I thought is was only brew No.99 for me, but a better look through BS2 reveals it is in fact brew No.100.

Recipe: 100 AIPA
Brewer: Robert
Style: American IPA
Boil Size: 35.00 l at SG 1.050
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l into the fermentor
Estimated IBU: 56.0 IBUs
Actual Mash Efficiency: 97.4 % after 90 minutes mash at 67ºC
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
OG - 1.067

2.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
6000.0 g Perle (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 96.3 %
200.0 g Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 3 3.2 %
30.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 4 0.5 %
25.0 g Millenium [13.50 %] - First Wort 75.0 mi Hop 5 37.3 IBUs
20.0 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 4.3 IBUs
10.0 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 4.3 IBUs
10.0 g Perle [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 2.4 IBUs
5.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 9 -
5.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 10 -
30.0 g Citra [13.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 7.7 IBUs
½ jar harvested from previous batch Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) [124.2 Yeast 12 -
25.0 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
25.0 g Citra [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs


----------



## waggastew (30/8/14)

warra48 said:


> Put this one down yesterday.
> I thought is was only brew No.99 for me, but a better look through BS2 reveals it is in fact brew No.100.
> Recipe: 100 AIPA
> Brewer: Robert
> ...


Congrats on the ton Warra!


----------



## Weizguy (30/8/14)

Maibock

Brew Type: Extract Date: 30/8/2014 
Style: Mailbock/Helles Bock Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 18.00 L Assistant Brewer: nil
Boil Volume: 25.59 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: 50 litre keggle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU

4.00 kg Weyermann Maibock Extract (25.0 EBC) Extract 100.0 % 
27.00 gm Hallertauer [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 24.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [cake from a 25litre Vienna lagerl] Yeast-Lager


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/8/14)

Golden Ale 6

OG 1.042
IBU 18

60% Golden Promise Ale
40% Wheat 

Mashed at 64c for 60mins

60min boil

Combo hops at 5mins

19g each of Galaxy, Citra & Simcoe

Fermentis US05 @ 18c

Dry hopped with the same combo.


----------



## jyo (30/8/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Mashing Warra48's 'Try Again Hefeweizen' at the moment, will use WLP300.
> 
> My first attempt at the style, really looking forward to how it turns out.


It's a really solid recipe.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/8/14)

jyo said:


> It's a really solid recipe.


Simple Saaz Blonde is next on the list. All the ingredients are lined up.


----------



## going down a hill (31/8/14)

I made my second Alt beer today, I tweaked my first recipe by having a higher % of pilsner than Munich and Vienna that were in the last beer. I really liked the last brew but wanted more of the crisp cracker flavour you get from pilsner and I put in 8-9 more IBU's in there. In the fulness of time..... 

*Dusseldorf Altbier *
Dusseldorf Altbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 26.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.300
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 15.0 (EBC): 29.6
Bitterness (IBU): 48.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 72
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.700 kg Pilsner (58.73%)
1.200 kg Munich I (19.05%)
0.800 kg Vienna (12.7%)
0.500 kg Caramunich II (7.94%)
0.100 kg Carafa II malt (1.59%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Horizon Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Select Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g Select Pellet (4.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
7.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 95 Minutes.
Fermented at 14°C with Wyeast 1007 - German Ale

*Notes*
----------------

Step Target Temp (C) Infusion Needed Hold at Temp in Mins
1. 55c 15.75 Liters @ 62.4 (C) 10
2. 64c 4.6 Liters @ boiling 45
3. 72c 6.5 Liters @ boiling 30
4. 78c 8 Liters @ boiling 10

All steps went well, didnt have enough water for the last step so had to turn on the urn to get to 78, added Carafa ii during this step. 

semi stuck mash in the bag. Took a bit more work to get the liquor out of the bag when transferring to sparge pot.

Brew day complete, all went well except I forgot to take a gravity reading, will check for OG at fermenting .


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*My 666th post, sacralicious!*


----------



## Weizguy (31/8/14)

Bottling the Passionfruit lager today.

Ingredients:
1 can Morgans Canadian blonde/ lager
1 small can Coles passionfruit pulp
pulp scooped from from 5 large passionfruit (dry fruiting?) - applied after 2 weeks ferment (for 1 week)
2 litre Cal lager W2112 yeast culture
1 kilo white sugar (cheapest Aldi brand, but any cheap white sugar will suffice - hahaha)

After racking, only 20 litres remains. Dosed with 125g white sugar for priming.

Now to kick off the Maibock...

BTW... Respect


----------



## Blind Dog (31/8/14)

this w/e:

3 english bitters (playing with recipes) and a DSGA bits and pieces (all the left over grain and hops)


----------



## Spiesy (31/8/14)

Hoppy American Amber, inspiration taken from Bertus Brewery.


----------



## jyo (31/8/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Simple Saaz Blonde is next on the list. All the ingredients are lined up.


If you can, throw some Wyeast Belgian Ardennes at this...absolutely smashing. Otherwise, Good old notto @ 1or so is great.


----------



## BlueMutt (31/8/14)

pvan340 said:


> This sounds good. Might give it a try, been looking around for an IPA recipie to brew, I don't have a good understanding of hop combo's flavours, but simcoe and centennial seem to be a popular choice.


Just having a glass of this IPA, very happy with the result. The next cube is going into the fermenter tomorrow, as this batch won't last long.


----------



## BlueMutt (31/8/14)

fletcher said:


> so many IPAs! haha. nice.
> 
> i've drunk/brewed way too many recently. am getting back into more malt-forward beers for a wee bit
> 
> having said that, Nick, i'd be very keen to try it if you bring it to the next meeting haha. looks awesome


I like to have two styles on tap at once, atm it's ESB and IPA, nice change.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/9/14)

fletcher said:


> hey pratty, looks good mate.
> 
> can i ask you what's the justification for your mash schedule?





Pratty1 said:


> I have been mashing at a certain temp for either a dry, medium or full bodied beer depending on style and required finish to the beer, that range was from 64c - 70c and for 60-90mins.
> 
> Talking with my LHBS ( Marks Home Brew ) and looking through Braukiser and reading a couple of pages of The Beer Alamanac it talks about mashing during the PEAK and having a BM with such control I can try these out ( this is the first beer with this mash profile )
> 
> ...


Hi Fletcher,

Just a follow up on the mash at 62c/40m and the 72c/20m well......its dry and thin from the sample I tasted when transfered to the keg on saturday ( will be tasting carbinated version tonight  ) will confirm that mouthfeel/result tonight.

The target FG from BS2.0 was 1.012 which would give me a 5.5% Pale ale.......it fermented down to 1.007 ( checked it twice ) and that made it a 6.3% pale ale. Lucky I had the hops to 45ibu so with some luck it will be ok.


----------



## manticle (1/9/14)

If you want more body, shorten the 62 rest. I'd have 20 as the limit although I more regularly mash for 10-15 before stepping up to 69 or so.


----------



## mje1980 (1/9/14)

Cheats Berliner.

65%pils
35% wheat

Bees dick of tettnanger

I'm either going to cool the mash down and pitch the lacto in the kettle ( ill leave the bag in ), then after a few days boil it and proceed as normal. 

Or I'm going to sacrifice a 20litre cube, mash and boil as normal. Then ferment in the cube. First 48hrs with lacto, then German ale. Think I'm leaning toward the first option.


----------



## vykuza (1/9/14)

Go the first option!

A much more rounded result from the other bacteria in the sour mash, and you can control the acidity by hauling the bag and boiling when it tastes where you want it


----------



## fletcher (1/9/14)

manticle said:


> If you want more body, shorten the 62 rest. I'd have 20 as the limit although I more regularly mash for 10-15 before stepping up to 69 or so.


do you have a "generic" schedule mate? or do you tailor it for each beer or style you make?


----------



## mje1980 (1/9/14)

Nick R said:


> Go the first option!
> 
> A much more rounded result from the other bacteria in the sour mash, and you can control the acidity by hauling the bag and boiling when it tastes where you want it


Cheers mate. It also saves my fermenters from bugs too I suppose.


----------



## manticle (1/9/14)

> do you have a "generic" schedule mate? or do you tailor it for each beer or style you make?


The reason I step mash is so I can target the enzymes as I want so it does vary slightly beer to beer. Mostly though it's 5 minutes at 55, 10 at 62-63 and around 40-45 at 68-70. For something like a saison, I'll extend the beta rest to 15 (62), for something fuller bodied, the alpha rest will be 69/70. I'm interested in experimenting with shortening the alpha rest to see if there's much difference as alpha works quickly.

For my milds, I do 55 mash in for 5, then straight to 70 for only 30 minutes.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Fletcher,
> 
> Just a follow up on the mash at 62c/40m and the 72c/20m well......its dry and thin from the sample I tasted when transfered to the keg on saturday ( will be tasting carbonated version tonight  ) will confirm that mouth feel/result tonight.
> 
> The target FG from BS2.0 was 1.012 which would give me a 5.5% Pale ale.......it fermented down to 1.007 ( checked it twice ) and that made it a 6.3% pale ale. Lucky I had the hops to 45ibu so with some luck it will be OK.


Well it has a dry finish for sure....but the body of the beer isn't as thin as I had thought it just snap dry. I would though ( based on Manticles advice and what Im tasting ) reduce the Beta rest phase to just 20mins and increase the Alpha for a pale ale, glad I tried it out.

The beer isn't quite what I was chasing but its quaff-able, the Fuggles for bittering is interesting and a first time/likely last time i use it. Didn't quite get the hop aroma I was after either having dry hopped with 2.7g/L


----------



## fletcher (2/9/14)

sounds good mate.

at this stage in my brewing, it's a bit too fiddly to play with anything more than 1-2 steps (biab) but i'm sure if i really wanted to i could. i'll see how i go. i want to make a nice dry IIPA like what i've had in san fran, but don't necessarily want the beer to be anything more than about 6ish % (not keen yet on a 8-10% gargantuan) so i might have a play around using manticle's suggestions.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/9/14)

American Amber Ale 4

[SIZE=small]OG – 1.050[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]FG – 1.010[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]ABV – 5.2%[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]IBU – 38[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Eff – 63%[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Vol – 20Lt[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]Malts[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=small]4kg – Golden Promise Ale (75%) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]530g – Munich Malt (10%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]320g – Caramunich 2 (6%) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]260g – Flaked Oats (5%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]160g – Cararoma (3%)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]56g – Chocolate Malt (1%)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Mashed at 66c/60m, mash out at 76c/15m.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]Hops[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=small]Bittering[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=small]Centennial @ 60m [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]Flavour[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=small]Centennial @ 10m [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Cascade @ 10m [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Centennial @ 5m [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Cascade @ 5m [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]Aroma [/SIZE]*
[SIZE=small]Centennial 5m Steep/Whirlpool [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Cascade 5m Steep/Whirlpool [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]– Dry Hopping (2.1g/L) for 7days[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=small]Centennial [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Citra [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Fermented with US05 @ 18c[/SIZE]


----------



## Phoney (3/9/14)

I've never brewed a Bock before, so here it goes:

OG 1.072
IBU 23
SRM 10

4kg premium pilsner
3kg munich i
300g caramunich ii

15g magnum @ 60 
20g Hallertauer Hersbrucker @ 20 

WY2787 Hella Bock + 2L starter

Lager this till late summer


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Knights of Columbus
> 
> American IPA
> 
> ...


Incase anyone else had seen this and wondered.....whoa....it didnt turn out the way it should have eg like Ballast Point Big Eye IPA...not even close.

Maybe I over done it with a second dry hop of 56g that mainly left a over done resinous flavour rather than a popping aroma.....plus the 30m bitterness riding into the 60m just seemed too saturdated.

I think to get the BPBEIPA right it would be bittered with Centennial at 60m to 30ibu and then hop burst with a columbus/centennial combo at 10m, 5 & FO and then a nice big dry hop for 10days with 56g each.


----------



## Weizguy (6/9/14)

Right now, I'm boiling this wort:

Samuel Smith's Museum Ale - Session-ised (to 4%)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 6/09/2014 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Volume: 30.15 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 50 litre S/S keggle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.62 kg Pale Malt, Perle (8.0 EBC) Grain 93.4 % 
0.26 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 6.6 % 
21.30 gm Fuggles [5.60%] (90 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
21.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.40%] (90 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
9.37 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.40%] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
0.21 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
0.21 tsp Epsom Salts (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.21 oz Gypsum (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.92 items Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
W1469 West Yorkshire

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.036 SG (1.032-1.040 SG) Measured Original Gravity: -
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.007-1.011 SG) Measured Final Gravity: -
Estimated Color: 14.5 EBC (7.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 23.9 IBU (25.0-35.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.5 % (3.2-3.8 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.0 % (historically)
Actual Calories: 364 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 3.88 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 15.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 19.88 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 10.11 L of water at 80.2 C 70.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Add 4.04 L of water at 92.2 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Produces a very drinkable session beer, that people love in quantity


----------



## The Village Idiot (6/9/14)

Three Cats Red IPA
American IPA
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.465
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.93 %
Colour (SRM): 14.4 (EBC): 28.4
Bitterness (IBU): 50.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 69
Boil Time (Minutes): 70

Grain Bill
----------------
3.900 kg Perle Malt(TF) (60.32%)
1.500 kg Ashburne Mild (23.2%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (6.19%)
0.300 kg Caraaroma (4.64%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (3.09%)
0.150 kg Carared (2.32%)
0.015 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (0.23%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ Cube Hopped (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Mosaic Pellet (11% Alpha) @ Cube Hopped(0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ Cube Hopped (0.4 g/L)

Not sure about dry hops?

Misc Bill
----------------
6.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Will ferment at 18°C with Mangrove Jack M44 West Coast


----------



## Helles (6/9/14)

Done two beers today One Black IPA and one nearly the same with out the dark grains
different hops for both 
Will dry hop both not sure what with yet im all out of hops after today

IPA

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 120.00 l
Boil Time: 90 min
17.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale 69.6 %
4.20 kg Vienna 16.8 %
2.00 kg Amber Malt 8.0 %
1.40 kg Wheat Malt, 5.6 %
2.20 g Irish Moss
264.00 g Galaxy [14.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min 19.9 IBUs
170.00 g Caliente [15.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min 13.3 IBUs
125.00 g Calypso [15.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min 9.8 IBUs
100.00 g Citra [14.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min 7.2 IBUs
100.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 6.6 IBUs
50.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 3.8 IBUs
2.20 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)
California Ale (Whitelabs 

BLACK IPA

: All Grain
Batch Size: 120.00
 15.70 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale 62.8 %
3.80 kg Vienna15.2 %
1.80 kg Caramunich I 7.2 %
1.25 kg Wheat Malt, 5.0 %
0.92 kg Carafa II 3.7 % 
0.92 kg Midnight Wheat 3.7 %
0.61 kg Chocolate Malt 2.4 %
2.20 g Irish Moss 
250.00 g Citra [14.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min 18.0 IBUs 
250.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 19.1 IBUs
250.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 16.6 IBUs 
2.20 g Yeast Nutrient 
California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) -


----------



## Yob (6/9/14)

Testing the New MM3 and the new HEX tonight.. MM3 needs weraring in and a bit more tinkering I feel.. phaark dunnit it get going when it bites though B) ...

new HEX is da bomb :beerbang:

Schooner Pale Malt 6kg
Marris Otter 2.5kg
Wheat 2.5kg
Caraamber 1.5kg
Munich I 2kg
Acidulated 0.5kg

going to be dropping into a cube of Simcoe/NZ Cascade and a cube of Columbus/Citra

ed: Not used any software.. holding thumb firmly in the air


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/9/14)

helles said:



> Done two beers today One Black IPA and one nearly the same with out the dark grains
> different hops for both
> Will dry hop both not sure what with yet im all out of hops after today
> 
> ...


way to use some bulk hops Helles ! 1.5kg for 240lts @ 6.3g p/L :super:

will you be dry hopping these aswell??


----------



## Bridges (7/9/14)

About to mash in a Kolsch as per Tony's one in the recipe DB. Will have a beer in the sun and enjoy the afternoon! Happy fathers day everyone!


----------



## Helles (7/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> way to use some bulk hops Helles ! 1.5kg for 240lts @ 6.3g p/L :super:
> 
> will you be dry hopping these aswell??


Will dry hop for sure


----------



## poggor (7/9/14)

Wow big volumes Helles! how much yeast do you pitch?


----------



## poggor (7/9/14)

Made 2 Batches this weekend:



1. Leffe Blond Homage 

Pilsen 85%
Munich 6.6%
Caramber 2%
Melanoidin 1%
Sugar 6%

Goldings and Saaz to 25IBU

OG 1.067
Aiming for ABV 7.2%

Added a little tiny bit of freshly ground cloves. 
Yeast 1762 (Belgian Abbey II)

2. Rochefort 8 clone:

Pilsner 54%
Munich 21%
Special B4.7%
Caramunich 1 3.3%
Sugar 10%
Dark candi syrup 7.5%

Hallertau and goldings to 22IBU

OG 1.075 aiming for ABV around 8.6%
Yeast 1762


Here they are in the fermenters!


----------



## Red Baron (8/9/14)

Brewing a 5% German Lager for my Oktoberfest party, to have something easy and beery for those that don't want to drink the "dark beer" Dunkel I brewed:

4kg Pils
1Kg Munich 1 
Single decoction 63deg-70deg.

23IBU Hallertau Mittlefreu 60min.

Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager at 12deg.

Cheers,
RB


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/14)

just got a coconut porter done..
split it 3 ways..

1/ standard (as fermented) - in keg carbonating
2/ ageing in a oak port barrel - ageing
3/ dry hopped (i guess u could call it) with choc mint leafs - hopefully keg tonight

mite put all 3 next to each other tonight to see the difference.
I got to keg the mint 1 soon, dont want a overpowering mint taste


----------



## Moad (9/9/14)

Brewed this on the weekend, first time for this edition of DSGA and used citra as I had some around


80L batch, Mashed at 66-67 and it came out at 1.049


```
Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
9.02 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        54.9 %        
3.30 kg               Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC)           Grain         2        20.1 %        
3.28 kg               Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC)     Grain         3        20.0 %        
0.82 kg               Carabohemian (200.0 EBC)                 Grain         4        5.0 %         
55.83 g               Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           5        23.3 IBUs     
55.83 g               Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           6        14.1 IBUs     
60.00 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min         Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
4.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         8        -
```


----------



## Tahoose (9/9/14)

Rye version with citra, sounds bloody good moad.

I think it would be pretty hard to go wrong.


----------



## fletcher (9/9/14)

boiling an easy-drinking faux-lager now for some thirst quenching goodness in the upcoming heat.

98% vienna
2% caramalt
1.044
64C

hallertau m.f at 60 and 5, for 16 and 2 IBU respectively

us-05 at 16C

wunderbar


----------



## jefin (9/9/14)

Did a couple of golden rye's over the weekend. One with Citra and One with Amarillo

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.84 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 39.3 (Average)

63.49% Pale Ale Malt
15.87% Munich I
15.87% Rye Malt
4.76% Crystal 60

0.4 g/L Columbus (16.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Second Brew same malt bill with the hop schedule below (50IBU)

0.4 g/L Columbus (16.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Both fermented with US05.

Stuffed the Citra version up, Mashed at 65C for twenty then went to add a little heat to the mash and forgot about it. Go to 73C and finished the 60mins at 69C, but who cares it was fathers day and was having some fun with the Kids


----------



## A3k (11/9/14)

Hi guys,
i'm currently brewing the AIPA from Brewing Classic Styles. the brew was going great until i realised i forgot to order my grain crushed. Pretty sure it's not crushed, as it doesn't look it. but i'm already onto my third runnings.

what's weird though, is my first runnigs were 1.095, second were 1.033 (1 more batch to go). the beer preboil gravity was meant to be 1.052, so it'll be interresting how far off i am.

i did an extra long mash recirculating the whole time though, so i'm wondering if that has saved it.

anyway, recipe below

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
23.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 

11.11 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 86.2 % 
0.89 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (29.6 EBC) Grain 4 6.9 % 
0.67 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5 5.2 % 
0.22 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 6 1.7 % 

53.35 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 48.1 IBUs 
55.32 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [13.10 %] - Hop 8 10.1 IBUs 
57.30 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 8.6 IBUs 
59.32 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 

2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 -


----------



## A3k (11/9/14)

cool, just heard back from the homebrew shop, and was crushed. that explains a few things... sum more solid grains must've just been floating.

so i'm a happy camper.

cheers


----------



## pajs (13/9/14)

jyo said:


> Hooley dooley! Isn't aromatic the Weyerman equivalent to melanoidin malt? If so, it's gonna be really intense! A little bit of that stuff goes a long way.
> 
> Report back.


This is in bottle now. Intense malt profile, but still room for the hops. What really struck me, tasting some on the way to bottle, was that the Aromatic malt tastes pretty complex. Not one dimensional at all. A touch of something almost smokey, then a big hit of malt flavour, just a bit of caramel, then a little astringency. Tastes like more than one malt, really.


----------



## The Village Idiot (13/9/14)

Giving a Mangrove Jack yeast a run.

Pitched rehydrated MJ 07 British Ale into an ESB

96% Low Color Marris
4% Caraaroma

45g Styrian @ 40 min & 50g in the cube.

1.051 & 37ibu


----------



## mofox1 (13/9/14)

Going to do a bunch of Australian, or at least Australian hopped ones.

First up - an aussie pale. Subbing US cascade for AU:



> *Aust. Pale* (Australian Pale Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
> ...


Did this one yesterday... hit my target efficiency, but not the final volume. Was over by about 2L meaning my OG was around the 1.043 mark.

Next up will be an IPA:



> *Ella's Secret* (Australian IPA)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (°P): 18.2
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
> ...


Lot's of great aussie hops - yum!


----------



## Spiesy (13/9/14)

Knocking out my first *Cali Common* today.

BIAB. NC. 70% efficiency.
1054OG. 1017FG. 24IBU (NC). 9SRM. 4.9% alc/vol.

5.700kg Weyermann Pilsner (should be using 2-Row, but I need to get through this Pils, next best thing)
0.580kg Weyermann Munich T1
0.500kg Simpsons Crystal Light
0.250kg Briess Victory
>> 60-min mash @ 66-degrees
>> 5g Gypsum, Calc. Chloride + Epsom Salts added

26g 9.3% US Northern Brewer @ 60mins
14g 9.3% US Northern Brewer @ flame out
14g 9.3% US Northern Brewer @ cube
20g 9.3% US Northern Brewer @ dry hop
>> 60-min boil
>> BrewBrite + Yeast Nutrient added

Fermented with WLP810 San Francisco Lager @ 17-degrees


----------



## black_labb (13/9/14)

My Brew setup Isn't able to brew more than 1060 from grain if doing a 23L batch due to the size of my malt pipe. I usually do a partigyle brew if doing a big beer an get 10L of the big beer and 20L of a mild or bitter. This time I've decided to fill the mash tun twice and boil down the first lot of first runnings to get 33ish L of a big beer so I can do a side by side experiment (see yeast forum re: olive oil test)


Baltic Porter

7kg Munich (light JW)
3kg Pilsener (JW)
500g Brown malt (Bairds)
500 Caraamber (weyermann)
400g Crystal (JW)
250g carafa spec III (weyermann)
240g Chocolate malt (JW)

Bitter to about 35IBU with challenger and will cube hop with some low alpha strisselspalt plugs I have around.


I'll be adding much of the choc and Carafa spec III at the end of the first mash for acidity and circulating the strike water for the second mash through it to keep the ph low while sparging.

I'm aiming for a FG of around 1080-1085 but I'm not sure what to expect running my system like this. I'll add some brown sugar, how much depends on the Og.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DU99 (14/9/14)

Thought i would have a go at LRG's house Ale.had some rye malt
*LRG*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 58.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 10.4 (EBC): 20.5
Bitterness (IBU): 32.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pale Ale Malt(WeMn) (90.91%)
0.300 kg Crystal 90(Simp) (5.45%)
0.200 kg Rye Malt (3.64%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
40.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Mangrove jack M44


Recipe Generated with *http://www.brewmate.net]BrewMate[/URL]*


----------



## Weizguy (14/9/14)

Kostritzer-style Schwarzbier - yesterday. Posted in Schwarzbier thread

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/11730-style-of-the-week-30806-schwarzbier/?p=1220949


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/9/14)

September 2014

Hefeweizen 2

OG - 1.047
FG - 1.012
Abv - 4.6%
Ibu - 13
Vol - 20Lt
Eff - 63%

49% Bohemian Floor Malted Pilsner
49% Bestz Wheat Malt
2% Melanoiden Malt

Mashing Profile

20c/MI, 53c/30m, 63c/20m, 72c/35m, 78c/30m

60min Boil - 14g NZ Hallertuaer (8%AA)

Ferment @ 18c with White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen - 1.25lt starter


----------



## JB (14/9/14)

Just finished an

*Orange Amarillo Wheat*
3kg Pilsner, 3kg Wheat + handfull of rice
20g Amarillo @ 60 (FWH), 15, 5 & 0 mins + zest 2 oranges & juice @ flameout
WLP300


Earlier force carbed a couple of single hop monsters :

*Galaxy IPA*
5kg Pilsner, 2kg MO,1kg Munich, 200g Carapils, 200g Crystal

15g Galaxy @ 60 (FWH), 50g @ 10, 50g @ 0, 50g @ whirlpool, 50g dry hop @ 7 days

WLP001


*Epic Pale*
5kg Pale, 500g Munich, 350g Crystal, 200g Carapils

7g Cascade @ 75m (FWH), 14g @ 30m, 34g @ 10m, 42g @ 0m, 42g @ after 10 whirpool, 56g dry hop @ 7 days, 56g dry hop @ 14 days :blink:
WLP001


----------



## slcmorro (14/9/14)

Just cubed this:

*Vienna Smash* (Standard American Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5 (EBC): 8.9
Bitterness (IBU): 32.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Vienna

0.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with BRY-97


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Did this yesterday:

*4 Pines Pale Clone* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.2
Bitterness (IBU): 37.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

47.06% Pale Ale Malt
35.29% Munich I
11.76% Wheat Malt
5.88% Caramunich I

0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with US05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## poggor (14/9/14)

Tried my Leffe blond and Rochefort 8 clones out of the fermenter yesterday- gravity is down around 1.012 so pretty close to done- 1 week in fermenter. 
They tasted GREAT! amazing maybe the first beers i've tasted this early were i thought i would actually really like to just chill and drink now! I'm sure they'll still benefit from some conditioning but it's very encouraging.


----------



## Donske (15/9/14)

Spiesy said:


> Knocking out my first *Cali Common* today.
> 
> BIAB. NC. 70% efficiency.
> 1054OG. 1017FG. 24IBU (NC). 9SRM. 4.9% alc/vol.
> ...



Very similar to a version I brewed recently, was a cracking little beer, will be brewing a few times over summer I reckon.


----------



## davedoran (15/9/14)

Brewed this yday.

```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BYO's Bierre De Garde
Brewer: D Doran
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Biere de Garde
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.03 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 18.49 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.50 kg               Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)            Grain         1        68.2 %        
1.30 kg               Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC)                    Grain         2        19.7 %        
0.30 kg               Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC)     Grain         3        4.5 %         
0.50 kg               Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC)              Sugar         4        7.6 %         
60.00 g               Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           5        22.9 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
1.0 pkg               French Ale (White Labs #WLP072)          Yeast         7        -             
1.00 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         8        -
```


----------



## mje1980 (15/9/14)

Nice dave, I've been putting off bottling a brune version with a whole bottle of D2.


For the 3rd or fourth time I've tried to brew this hoppy uk pale. Just never seem to get the time. I'm hoping posting in this thread will guilt me into finally doing it hahaha. 


98.9% MO
1.1% Simpsons med crystal

10g gypsum,2g chloride in mash

62-45, 67-15, 72-15

Bramling x 30, 20, flameout, dry hop.

London ale 3 fermented in my "square" bunnings tub for 2-3 days then top crop and secondary with the dry hops. 5 days then in the real ale cube ( no chill cube ). 

1.048
46 IBU


----------



## Kingy (15/9/14)

trying to add brewmate recipe
edit:didnt work lol 

View attachment Cascade Golden Ale.xml


----------



## davedoran (15/9/14)

mje1980 said:


> Nice dave, I've been putting off bottling a brune version with a whole bottle of D2.
> For the 3rd or fourth time I've tried to brew this hoppy uk pale. Just never seem to get the time. I'm hoping posting in this thread will guilt me into finally doing it hahaha.
> 98.9% MO
> 1.1% Simpsons med crystal
> ...


Looks nice 
I'm the exact same with a Xmas ale. Never got round to it. Too late now. Next year.


----------



## slcmorro (15/9/14)

dave doran said:


> Too late now. Next year.


There's 15 weeks til Christmas...?


----------



## HalfWit (15/9/14)

I put this down on the weekend. Not sure what to expect. I have a Lager yeast, some american hops, Scottish Ale malt and crystal malt. I have never used crystal malt or American hops in a lager. Any one had success with crystal malt in a lager?

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 53.50 l

Ingredients *Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU*
10.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 91.3 % 0.55 kg
Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 2 4.8 % 0.44 kg
Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3 3.9 %
112.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 18.1 IBUs

46.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 4.5 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 3.6 IBUs

46.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 2.7 IBUs
29.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 3.1 IBUs

50.00 g Saaz [3.00 %] - Boil 3.0 min Hop 9 1.0 IBUs
40.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 3.0 min Hop 10 1.5 IBUs 4.0 pkg

Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) [50.28 ml] Yeast 11 -


----------



## JB (15/9/14)

Kingy said:


> trying to add brewmate recipe
> edit:didnt work lol


You know what I do, I export the recipe to text, say no the the forum code & copy it out from the text file.


----------



## Flash_DG (15/9/14)

Having a crack at an English Bitter

Recipe: Boxhead Best Bitter BBB
Brewer: Flash
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.51 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 25.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 22.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 76.1 % 
0.90 kg Crystal Malt - 60L Grain 2 19.6 % 
0.20 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 4.3 % 
57.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 4 28.8 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
19.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 6 3.5 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 7 - 

Nottingham because I am being cheap


----------



## davedoran (16/9/14)

slcmorro said:


> There's 15 weeks til Christmas...?


yeah but even if i brewed today i wouldn't get it into the fermenter for a few more weeks + doesn't it need around 6 months to mellow out?


----------



## going down a hill (16/9/14)

dave doran said:


> yeah but even if i brewed today i wouldn't get it into the fermenter for a few more weeks + doesn't it need around 6 months to mellow out?


I wouldn't think so.The numbers aren't crazy enough that the flavours need 6 months to meld and mellow.


----------



## jyo (16/9/14)

Flash_DG said:


> Having a crack at an English Bitter
> 
> Recipe: Boxhead Best Bitter BBB
> Brewer: Flash
> ...


Mate, you may want to lower your crystal malt. You have 24% there. 10% is closer to where you want to be.


----------



## Flash_DG (16/9/14)

jyo said:


> Mate, you may want to lower your crystal malt. You have 24% there. 10% is closer to where you want to be.


4.14 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 90.0 % 
0.28 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118 Grain 2 6.0 % 
0.18 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 4.0 % 
Is this better? 
I was only going by a recipe on beersmith, never brewed an English Bitter before


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/14)

Well, after knocking out a pale ale this arvo I had a bit of a realisation. I could clean up, or I could do that berlinner weisse I've been planning on doing. It's getting late, but I figure I only need enough time to mash it. Then let the temp drop overnight, with the bag in and all, and in the morning pitch my lacto, which is now sitting on the bench warming up. I'll put the heat belt on the keggle to keep it around 40c for few days, then lift the bag, boil for 60, and cube as normal. Finish off with US05 in one of my normal fermentors and go from there. 

I figured I won't need to get a cube ready today, or clean the bag, or wait for it to boil. Should be pretty quick, water is already heating in the keggle. I haven't even washed the bag out from the pale ale. 

65% pils, the rest wheat malt.

Mash low 60's-45,72-15,76-15.

1.030
5ibu


----------



## lukencode (18/9/14)

Looking to put down an english bitter over the weekend:

OG 1.049
IBU 32

3.70 kg Maris Otter
200 g Caraaroma 
200 g Wheat Malt
30 g Carafa Special II 

15 g Challenger - Boil 60 min
20 g Challenger - Boil 20 min (cube)
15 g Styrian Goldings - Boil 20 min (cube)

West Yorkshire Ale #1469

Will use the west yorkshire if i can resurrect the jar I have, otherwise I might go the mangrove jack british ale.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/9/14)

lukencode said:


> Looking to put down an english bitter over the weekend:
> 
> OG 1.049
> IBU 32
> ...


Hi Luke,

Did you listen to Brewing Networks podcast this week for your inspiration or is it just my own coincidence...?


----------



## lukencode (18/9/14)

I do listen to it but haven't heard this week. What did they say?


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/9/14)

lukencode said:


> I do listen to it but haven't heard this week. What did they say?


They had Macloed Brewery (USA Brewery) on for the show and they make exclusively British Ales and ESB is one of the beers they were all tasting.

Check it out.


----------



## Donske (18/9/14)

I've been craving an IPA on tap lately but am making a point of dialling in (and dialling back gravities on) my 4 regular session ales with summer coming up fast, I have come to the conclusion that the only solution is brewing twice this weekend.

Starting off tomorrow night with a simple 30 minute mash and boil dark mild followed by a Sunday brew day to get some IPA happening, double batch with different cube additions making it a 2 for one, with some classic Citrus/Piney IPA from a big hit of Simcoe in one cube and the other getting all Galaxy for a fruitier version.




> *Mild 8*
> Mild
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...





> *IPA 9*
> American IPA
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ...


----------



## mofox1 (20/9/14)

Did a big(ish) stout last weekend, and managed to get a (small) unexpected second batch from the last runnings.



> *Toby's Stout - 32L*
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.022 (°P): 5.6
> ...


Hit my targets, and there was still liquor in the mash tun when I reached pre-boil volume. Came back a few hours later and it was clocking in @ 1.050 due to the extra steep time. Couldn't bare to tip it - so I stashed it in a sealed tub...

Made up a "Spare Stout" tonight using the saved mash liquor and some old (Chinook) and recentish (Styrian) hops:



> *Spare Stout - 4L*
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.067
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.011
> ...


It's now sitting in the fermentation fridge with my Coopers Pale clone and the White Labs Aust. Ale yeast spinning up on the stir plate... Real oz yeast fest in there.


----------



## fletcher (20/9/14)

Flash_DG said:


> 4.14 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 90.0 %
> 0.28 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118 Grain 2 6.0 %
> 0.18 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 4.0 %
> Is this better?
> I was only going by a recipe on beersmith, never brewed an English Bitter before


that looks much better mate, yes.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (21/9/14)

jyo said:


> If you can, throw some Wyeast Belgian Ardennes at this...absolutely smashing. Otherwise, Good old notto @ 1or so is great.


Strike water heating at the moment for the Simple Saaz Blonde.
It'll be plain old Notto for me, in this attempt anyway.


----------



## Weizguy (21/9/14)

Lite Weizen II
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21/09/2014 
Style: Leichtes Weisse Brewer: Weizguy 
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Volume: 28.84 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Seth - Plastic 50 l esky and 50 litre keggle (new Keg King item) 
Actual Efficiency: 71.6 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 39.0

Ingredients Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
1.90 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 54.6 % 
1.30 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 37.4 % 
0.28 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Bairds) (88.7 EBC) Grain 8.0 % 
28.00 gm Saaz plug [3.50%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Saaz plug [3.50%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.036 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.034 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.006 SG (1.005-1.008 SG)
Estimated Color: 10.7 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 11.7 IBU (6.0-12.0 IBU) 
Alc for this style - (2.0-3.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume ~ 3.4 % 
Actual Calories: 309 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Mash Tun Weight: 0.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 3.48 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 15.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 16.89 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 6.21 L of water at 59.9 C 52.0 C 15 min 
Main Sacc rest Add 5.59 L of water at 94.3 C 70.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Add 3.63 L of water at 95.9 C 75.6 C 10 min 


First use of my new ghetto striplate


----------



## BlueMutt (21/9/14)

Brewing 100ltrs for our MTB club Enduro next month.

Mtb Summer Ale

JW Pils 75%
JW Wheat 25%
OG 1.050

Cascade @60/20/whirlpool
Citra @60/20/whirlpool
Galaxy @20/whirlpool
32 IBU

17deg WLP001


----------



## mckenry (21/9/14)

Friday I did a double brew day. 50L of AusIPA and 50L of Rye English ESB.
Freaking looooooong day.
Blowoffs are going like rockets.


----------



## jyo (21/9/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Strike water heating at the moment for the Simple Saaz Blonde.
> It'll be plain old Notto for me, in this attempt anyway.


Good stuff. BTW, I meant to write Notto @ 16', not 1' :blink:


----------



## fletcher (21/9/14)

mckenry said:


> Friday I did a double brew day. 50L of AusIPA and 50L of Rye English ESB.
> Freaking looooooong day.
> Blowoffs are going like rockets.


spare the ausIPA recipe mate?


----------



## menoetes (21/9/14)

Put down a Sierra Nivada PA clone today; it should be a little hoppier than the original and I'm calling it my 'Sahara Nirvana Pale Ale'.

I was aiming for an OG of 1.052 but ended up with an OG of 1.057. Don't you hate it when your efficiency is too high? It throws out your whole balance. 

I'm looking forward to trying it - it should be a ripper. I'll just have to remember that I can't be sessioning a drink that strong.


----------



## mckenry (22/9/14)

fletcher said:


> spare the ausIPA recipe mate?


Hey Fletcher,
I'm not on the right PC at the moment, so no Beersmith.
Its basically my idea of what an Aus IPA is/would be if I can only use Aus grown ingredients.
Roughly;
75% Ale
20% Wheat
5% Med crystal
WLP009 (coopers) although this time I couldnt get it, so used San Diego High gravity (or something like that)
Bittered to American IPA guidelines with P.O.R
Late hopped with Galaxy
Dry hopped with Stella

I make it to 6%


----------



## Tahoose (22/9/14)

Sounds like a nice brew, might have to go on to the ever expanding " to brew list"


----------



## fletcher (22/9/14)

agreed. it sounds pretty sexy to me. might put one down too...eventually. another to add to the 'to brew' list also


----------



## jyo (22/9/14)

Well...this will be my 100th AG beer!

I had planned to brew a quadruple watermelon pink IPA with bacon and angel tears or something spectacular like that, but my kegs are looking a bit empty, and I just love a good hefeweizen.


Business as Usual Hefe Weizen

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.900
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.46 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 15.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.800 kg Pilsner (57.14%)
2.000 kg Wheat Malt (40.82%)
0.100 kg Melanoidin (2.04%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
16.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
9.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Mangrove Jack's Bavarian Weizen
Step-
55 / 62 / 72 / 76


----------



## vykuza (22/9/14)

Jyo PM me your address and I'll post you some food colouring. It's not too late to make it pink!


----------



## jyo (22/9/14)

Haha, cheers, Nick!


----------



## donald_trub (23/9/14)

S


----------



## donald_trub (23/9/14)

jyo said:


> Well...this will be my 100th AG beer!
> 
> I had planned to brew a quadruple watermelon pink IPA with bacon and angel tears or something spectacular like that, but my kegs are looking a bit empty, and I just love a good hefeweizen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donske (24/9/14)

Nick R said:


> Jyo PM me your address and I'll post you some food colouring. It's not too late to make it pink!



There was a pinkish Hefe in the last QLD case swap, apparently blueberries are the trick.


----------



## going down a hill (25/9/14)

I cubed this saison yesterday, I've had a smackpack of French Saison in the fridge from the start of the year. No time like the present, or at least until the fermenting fridge is free.

*44 - Saison*
Saison

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 26.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.300
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.005 (°P): 1.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.25 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 24.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Pilsner (56.6%)
1.800 kg Vienna (33.96%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (9.43%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Sorachi Ace Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
20.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
8.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Irish Moss @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
3.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 22°C with Wyeast 3711 - French Saison

*Notes*
----------------
Mash temps 55c for 10, 63c for 30, 67c for 20, 72c for 10 and 78c for 30.

Step/Target(C)/Infusion Needed
1./55/13.25 Liters @ 61.1(C)
2./63/3.3 Liters @ boiling
3./67/2.3 Liters @ boiling
4./72/3.8 Liters @ boiling
5./78/6.8 Liters @ boiling


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/9/14)

Bumped this one through in place of an IPA I was planning due to my new 50Lt mash tun still under construction.

Rye Pale Ale 1 - September 14

OG - 1.049
FG - 1.011
ABV - 5%
IBU - 40
EBC - 9
Vol - 20Lt
BH Eff - 63%
B/time - 60mins

80% Golden Promise Ale
10% Wheat
6% Rye
4% Carapils

Bittering Hops
Warrior - 19Ibu

Flavour /Aroma Hops
Amarillo @ 10m
Amarillo @ 5m
Amarillo @ 0m - 5min hopstand/whirpool

Dry Hopped 2g/L - Amarillo for 7days @ 21c

Mash Profile

MI/20c, 55c/10m, 63c/20m, 73c/35m, 78c/15m

Water minerals added So4/Cl ratio will be 6:1 using ~ 15g of Gyspum ( 10g mash, 5g sparge water ) 

WLP002 - 1.2lt starter - fermented at 19c

Misc - Yeast Nutrient @ 15m & Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10m, pure O2 90secs prior to pitching yeast.


----------



## marksy (25/9/14)

Donske said:


> There was a pinkish Hefe in the last QLD case swap, apparently blueberries are the trick.


Plus one for blueberries.


----------



## Bribie G (26/9/14)

An old favourite, I've dumbed this one down with only 500g of LDME and 500g of Dex.

Wyeast Irish Ale Yeast

Handful of any old aroma hop on day 3.


----------



## mofox1 (26/9/14)

Bribie G said:


> toucan.jpg
> 
> An old favourite, I've dumbed this one down with only 500g of LDME and 500g of Dex.
> 
> ...


Volume?


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/14)

21L to fit a keg. About 7% ABV.


----------



## verysupple (27/9/14)

The weather is getting nice again so it's time for another weissbier.

2.3 kg Bestmalz pale wheat malt
2.2 kg Bestmalz Pils

Mash rests: 45/65/71/76

Hallertauer mittelfruh at 60 min to 13 IBU

Wyeast 3068. Pitch at ~13 C, let free rise to 17 C and maintain.


----------



## manticle (28/9/14)

There was a time when I posted in this thread every week. Moving house, needing to remake my mash tun and other bits of life have led to a lack of brewing since about June.
Bit the bullet, borrowed some tools from work and within 30 minutes I have a new mash tun. I'll look at ingredients stocks next and hopefully knock out a brew next weekend. I fancy an esb or apa at the moment but also wouldn't mind knocking out some strong belgians too.


----------



## black_labb (30/9/14)

Brewing binge this week with some american ales that I don't do often as I've recieved some hops.

APA

3.3kg pils
1.5kg JW light munich
250g carahell
200g carawheat

15g Summer @ 60
25G Cascade @cube
14G Citra (plug) @cube
25G Mosaic

Amber

2.5kg Pils
2kg Light munich
350g JW Crystal
300g carawheat
150g Brown

10g Willamette @ 60
35g Cascade @ cube
35g Willamette A cube

IPA

5kg Pils
500g munich
400g CaraRye
250g carahell

5g cascade @ 60 (basically it's all cube hopped)
55g cascade @ cube
60g Mosaic @ cube
14g citra (plug) @ cube


I'll likely ferment these all on 1098 British ale and probably dryhop the APA and IPA 1-2g/L. I'll see how I go when I get around to fermenting them.

I'm thinking I might squeeze a bitter with more of that cararye tomorrow. I love cubing, brew when you want, ferment when you need.


----------



## jyo (30/9/14)

Blacklabb- I have to say, I made my best ever American Amber using 1098 British Ale, fermented on the low side at 18', it was amazing.


----------



## Tahoose (1/10/14)

Big brew day for me on my smallish system.

One grain bill which will eventually be split 3 ways

10kg JW Trad Ale 89.29%
0.6kg Wheat Malt 5.36%
0.6kg Med Crystal 5.36%

End goal 48 ltrs of 1.052 wort

20 ltrs with Simcoe, Amarillo, Cascade and Citra - 35IBU for a keg

9 ltrs with Amarillo and Centennial - 30 IBU

9 ltrs of still not decided - have plenty of stuff on hand maybe Ahtanum with Vic Secret and Galaxy..

Most likely all on Us-05


----------



## mje1980 (1/10/14)

2nd attempt at a Berliner weisse tomorrow, this time il keep the ferm temp up over 35 and not make a cube full of Parmesan vomit. 

65/35 pils wheat
5 Ibus of tetts

Wy lacto ( not sure which one yet, probably the standard 5335 ) and German ale. 

1.032


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/10/14)

I was planning an Oatmeal Stout and then i asked myself what I really wanted to have....the answer was a hoppy beer, so I decided to get the best of both worlds.

My BM malt pipe has a lower efficiency when I go over 5.5kg so I wont be mashing the chocolate & roasted malts, adding them for an extended mashout only to extract the colour and hopefully enough of the flavour that will balance with the hops.

[SIZE=small]Recipe – Black IPA 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]OG – 1.062[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]FG – 1.012[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]ABV – 6.3%[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]IBU – 75[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]EBC – 80[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]Malt Bill[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=small]69% Golden Promise[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]10% Vienna Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]5% Medium Crystal[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]2% Melanoiden Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]2% Flaked Oats[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]8% Chocolate Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]2% Chocolate Wheat[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]2% Roasted Barley[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Mash Profile – [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]MI/20c [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]35c/20m – Glucon Rest (oats) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]55c/15m – Protein Rest [/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]63c/30m – Beta Peak[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]73c/30m – Alpha Peak[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]78c/30m – Mash Out and add the 12% of chocolate/roasted malts (no gravity or residuals from these malts)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]Hops[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=small]Bittering – Warrior @ 60m to 35ibu[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Flavour – Simcoe/Amarillo @ 10m & 5m to 30ibu[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Flavour & Aroma – Simcoe/Amarillo/Citra Whirlpooled 10mins to 10ibu[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Aroma (Dry Hop) 6g/L – Simcoe/Amarillo/Citra for 7days @ 21c[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=small]Addition’s[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=small]500g Dextrose added 10mins of boil[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10mins[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Gypsum 15g[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Fermented with WLP002 @ 19c – it’s a low attenuator at 70% but the mash profile and dextrose will see that get to >75%[/SIZE]


----------



## Super SS (2/10/14)

1st all grain beer yesterday

Done on a kal clone of "the electric brewery"

Put down a 10gal batch of Electric Pale Ale

Only problem I encountered was losing siphon with the hop stopper when I was chilling so had to pour the last bit of wort in the 2nd fermenter and got quite a bit of hop sludge in there.


----------



## mofox1 (2/10/14)

Super SS said:


> 1st all grain beer yesterday
> 
> Done on a kal clone of "the electric brewery"
> 
> ...


 :icon_offtopic: Not the welcome thread, but welcome anyway!

There's a (quite) a few of us that have done, recently done, or doing Kal clones, myself included (building - ETC Jan-2015). Would love to see you post something in the "Show us your brewrig" thread in the Gear & Equipment section. Photo's, trauma, and tips for those yet to build.. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80611-show-us-your-brewrig/

Even more :icon_offtopic:... I stumbled across Brewnuts build thread yesterday, and you could have demolished the building around me and I wouldn't have noticed until it took out the wireless.... seriously hoshiiit!


----------



## mje1980 (3/10/14)

Had my first surf this morning since snapping my kneecap in march. Stoked as and no one home so I'm gunna brew 

Cowabunga blonde 

84.4% ding pils
15.6% Vienna

Long low mash for fermentability 

Tetts @ 60 

1.037
15 IBU 

1007 German ale


----------



## fletcher (3/10/14)

didn't update here the other week, but brewed up a belgian wit. very excited. the yeast RIPPED through it.

21L batch
50% pils
48% torrefied wheat
2% munich
1.044

mashed at 66 for 90, then 76 for 10

tettnang at 60 to 15IBU
15gm mandarin zest at 5
8gm indian coriander at 5

mangrove jack's M27 belgian ale yeast at 25C

chewed it right down to 1.004!!

also, i have just moved from doing 20L batches up to 21. apart from a slight change in boil off and slightly more ingredients, is there anything else i should be mindful of? my efficiency seemed a little poor (made it up with a last minute mash out step). or is it torrefied wheat? i've never used it til now.


----------



## Tahoose (3/10/14)

fletcher said:


> didn't update here the other week, but brewed up a belgian wit. very excited. the yeast RIPPED through it.
> 
> 21L batch
> 50% pils
> ...


Do you sparge? If not maybe hold back a couple of litres for a quick sparge.


----------



## fletcher (3/10/14)

no, i biab and don't sparge, but i guess i could.

i normally sit around 70 without sparging. this one wasn't terribly under, just under by about 4 gravity points (mash). the impromptu mash out got those points back, but then i lost them post boil so i was confused.

maybe it's just something i need to pay attention to for slightly larger batches now. will check for my next brew and see if it matches up. thanks mate


----------



## hwall95 (3/10/14)

Bottling this today after two week ferment and 1 week cold crash:

Citra Amber Ale - 23L batch made with 8L boil:

OG:1.049
FG: 1.011
IBU: 30

3kg LDME
200g Victory
250g Dark Crystal
100g Choc Malt
150g Light Crystal Malt
US05
10g Citra at 60
15g Citra at 10
20g Citra at 5
30g Dry Hop

So far it's tasting pretty good, nice malt with yum citra. It was kinda experiment to see how Citra goes flavourwise and bittering wise so should be interesting when its ready to drink


----------



## oglennyboy (3/10/14)

Two 23L batches back-to-back of Orfy's Hobgoblin:

89.1% [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Simpson's Marris Otter [/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]5.1% [/SIZE]JW Med Crystal 
3.4% JW Wheat 
1.4% JW Choc malt 670 EBC
1.0% Black malt 900 EBC

67* mash for 90min, 90min boil

Fuggles 5.9% & Styrian Goldings 4.8%
18g each @ FWH
18g each 20min
18g each @ FO

IBU 28
Target OG 1.058 - 1.060
Target FG 1.014 - 1.016

Using S04 @ 18* for one batch, and for the other WY1187 @ 18* with my first attempt at water additions (pH adjust from 5.75 to 5.45, 10g CaCl, 3g MgSO4, 5g CaSO4 to get a 1.30 chloride/sulfate ratio).

Really interested to compare side by side the two, as for all intents & purposes they are the "same" beer.

Also totally stoked after a dozen BIAB's to have dialled in my setup so I'm getting 85% efficiency into the boil / ambient wort. Still no better than 74% efficiency into the fermenter though, pretty trubby 4-5L left in the kettle. Next few I might try putting more trub into the fermenter & see how it goes.

cheers!


----------



## black_labb (4/10/14)

fletcher said:


> didn't update here the other week, but brewed up a belgian wit. very excited. the yeast RIPPED through it.
> 
> 21L batch
> 50% pils
> ...


I've seen people mention that they get lower efficiency on Wits due to the high percentage of unmalted wheat. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mje1980 (4/10/14)

In time for summer, inspired by last years xxxx gold clone :0

Danish gold


79.6% ding pils 
7.3% Vienna
9.1% dextrose

Tetts 60 and flameout 

Wy Danish lager. Heaps of it pitched cold. 

1.035
13 Ibu


----------



## rude (4/10/14)

lukiferj said:


> Another faux lager. 100% pils malt bittered to 30 IBU with hallertau and fermented with Notto. I can't seem to keep up with demand for this one. The masses are just gobbling it up.


No wonder nice & simple looks good what temp did you ferment at 16c or lower


----------



## fletcher (5/10/14)

hwall95 said:


> Bottling this today after two week ferment and 1 week cold crash:
> 
> Citra Amber Ale - 23L batch made with 8L boil:
> 
> ...


it's amazeballs. probably the best all round all purpose hop i've ever used.


----------



## lukiferj (5/10/14)

rude said:


> No wonder nice & simple looks good what temp did you ferment at 16c or lower


I try and ferment this at around 16. Just kegged one yesterday actually. If I brew on the weekend I can normally have this fermented and kegged for the next weeken. Notto is usually done in a few days and another couple to cleanup and crash chill.


----------



## fraser_john (5/10/14)

```
German Lager

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):     22.00
Total Grain (kg):         4.30
Anticipated OG:          1.049    Plato:             12.11
Anticipated SRM:           3.7
Anticipated IBU:          38.2
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 58.1     2.50 kg.  Pilsner                       Australia      1.037      1
 41.9     1.80 kg.  Weyermann Vienna              Germany        1.038      4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 18.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  13.50  36.3  60 min.
 16.00 g.     Strisselspalt                     Pellet   1.80   1.1  15 min.
 16.00 g.     Strisselspalt                     Pellet   1.80   0.7  1 min.


Yeast
-----
2 x Mangrove Jack Bohemian
```


----------



## Weizguy (5/10/14)

For tomorrow. This is in the style of a French brewery: Adelshoffen.
From the Wheeler and Protz boook - "Brew Classic European Beers at Home". This beer is mentioned in the style guidelines as a classic example.
One of my old brew buddies (from the local RAAF) used to make this on S-04 yeast. Was good, and I'm finally getting around to making it

Adelscott Biere au Malt a Whisky
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 6/108/2014 
Style: Other Smoked Beer
Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 21.00 L Assistant Brewer: nil
Boil Volume: 32.10 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle 
Actual Efficiency: TBD 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 42.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.40 kg Medium Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 81.6 % 
1.22 kg Maize, Flaked (3.9 EBC) Grain 18.4 % 
18.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70%] (90 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [5.20%] (90 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
0.84 tsp Whirfloc tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.067 SG (1.030-1.110 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.016 SG (1.006-1.024 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 11.1 EBC (9.9-98.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 19.4 IBU (5.0-70.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.8 % (2.5-12.0 %)
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Double Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 7.50 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.62 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 8.58 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 12.43 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 15 min 
Saccrification Add 11.05 L of water at 91.8 C 67.8 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 9.67 L of water at 96.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Mash Notes
Double step infusion - for medium body beers requiring a protein rest. Used primarily in beers high in unmodified grains or adjuncts.


----------



## hwall95 (5/10/14)

fletcher said:


> it's amazeballs. probably the best all round all purpose hop i've ever used.


Yeah so far I'm really impressed with it. It has great flavour when used as late additions but with bittering it has a good distinct bitterness that isn't overly harsh like galaxy. Will have to use it for bittering in my next IPA. Last one I used magnum and its bitterness just wasn't as distinct as I would of liked.


----------



## indica86 (5/10/14)

Recipe: CentenniAle
Style: Australian Pale Ale

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.0 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC)
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC)
15.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
25.00 g Centennial - Boil 10.0 min
25.00 g Centennial - Steep/Whirlpool
1.0 pkg California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051)
25.00 g Centennial - Dry Hop 5.0 Days


----------



## BlueMutt (7/10/14)

Ironbark Pale Ale

100ltr batch.

Pale malt 75%
Wheat malt 20%
Crystal 60 5%
1.045 OG

Simcoe @ 60
Centennial @ 20
Cascade @ 10
Cascade @ whirlpool
41.5 IBU

WLP 001 @ 18deg


----------



## seamad (7/10/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> For tomorrow. This is in the style of a French brewery: Adelshoffen.
> From the Wheeler and Protz boook - "Brew Classic European Beers at Home". This beer is mentioned in the style guidelines as a classic example.
> One of my old brew buddies (from the local RAAF) used to make this on S-04 yeast. Was good, and I'm finally getting around to making it
> 
> ...


I've had quite a few of this beer on trips to France, might add it onto my never ending list of to do brews.
cheers

Edit: What peated malt are you using, is it the Bairds ?


----------



## mckenry (10/10/14)

Bribie G said:


> toucan.jpg
> 
> An old favourite, I've dumbed this one down with only 500g of LDME and 500g of Dex.
> 
> ...


Bribie,
I have a feeling this was your entry in the NSW Homebrew Comp  . It came first in Strong Stouts and the second highest scoring beer overall!
Go Coopers...


----------



## hwall95 (11/10/14)

Helped one of my brew mates brew this for our Christmas brew comp, I nice refreshing galaxy very pale ale.

Size: 25L. EBC: 8
OG: 1.050 IBU: 28

Recipe:
2kg LDME
1.5kg wheat DME
Mangroves West coast ale yeast - brewers choice ran our of us05
All galaxy hops:
10g at 20
20g at 10
30g at 5

Will probably dry hop 30g in primary 3 days before transferring and then again in secondary 3 days before bottling to avoid the grassy flavour while still getting the most out of the galaxy. Hopefully be nice and refreshing!


----------



## manticle (12/10/14)

Finally did the brew I meant to do last weekend - first one since at least june.

Making up as I go along and using what I have.
1 kg vienna
1 kg munich
3kg pils
250g crystal
200g biscuit
50g aromatic.

Amarillo, a touch chinook, styrians and an unknown us hop I got as a freebie from hopdealz. Rough as guts calcs but aiming for 45 ibu with a good dose at 20 and 0. 1272 yeast, light dry hopping.


----------



## Grainer (12/10/14)

Baltic Porter | Baltic Porter

INGREDIENTS

*For 5 gallons (19 L)*


7.5 lb (3.4 kg) | pale malt
4.5 lb (2.0 kg) | Munich malt
2.5 lb (1.1 kg) | Vienna malt
0.75 lb (0.34 kg) | wheat malt
0.75 lb (0.34 kg) | crystal malt 135L
0.5 lb (0.22 kg) | chocolate malt
0.5 lb (0.22 kg) | black patent malt
2.0 oz (57 g) | Perle pellet hops, 7% AA (60 min)
1.5 oz (43 g) | Hallertau pellet hops, 4.2% AA (12 min)
0.5 oz (14 g) | Hallertau pellet hops, 4.2% AA (0 min)
2 tsp gypsum in mash
0.5 tsp Irish Moss
Wyeast 2124 Bohemian Lager yeast


SPECIFICATIONS

*Original Gravity:* 1.083
*Final Gravity:* 1.020
*ABV:* 8.2%
*IBU:* 53
*SRM:* 43 **
*Boil Time:* 90 minutes
*Efficiency:* 67-70% **
*Pre-boil Volume:* n/a
*Pre-boil Gravity:* n/a
 DIRECTIONS


Mash at 148-152°F (64-67°C) for 90 minutes.
Boil wort 90 minutes, adding hops as noted.
Tom pitched yeast at 77°F (25°C). Ferment at 61°F (16°C) in primary one week, lager in secondary for six weeks at 35°F (1.7°C).
Bottle with 3/4 cup corn sugar or force carbonate.


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/10/14)

Grainer said:


> Baltic Porter | Baltic Porter INGREDIENTS


Loves his porters! haha


----------



## menoetes (12/10/14)

Just put down a nice American Amber yesterday that I call...

*Binders Amber Ale*
_25lt Batch_

_Est IBUs_; 29.8
_Actual OG_; 1.048
_Est FG_; 1.012
_Est Eff_; 65%
_Est EBC_; 22.1
_Est ABV after bottling_; 4.9%

Pale Ale Malt 53.33 % 3.20 Kg
Munich I 21.67 % 1.30 Kg
Wheat Malt 16.67 % 1.00 Kg
Carared 4.17 % 0.25 Kg
Crystal 120 4.17 % 0.25 Kg
Chinook 13.0% 14.00 g @ 60 mins
Willamette 4.7% 25.00 g @ 20 mins
Cascade 7.1% 25.00 g @ 5 mins
Polyclar 4.00 g [email protected] mins
Yeast Nutrient 4.00 g [email protected] mins
Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III 

Single Infusion Mash @ 67'c for 90min
Sparge temp; 75'c
Boil time; 60 min

Yeast Pitched at 21'c and will ferment for 2 weeks at 18'c (moving to secondary once it drops below a SG of 1.020), cold crash for a week then into the bottle.

I nicked the hop schedule from the Yankee Doodle Amber in the recipes page. I liked the Cascade/Willamette hop combo which I've done before in a dark ale with great success. The grain bill is a bit of a mish-mash I came up with myself after studying a bunch of other amber recipes online. Hopefully it's not too much of a mess, it smells good in the fermenter. Funnily it smells a bit like beer


----------



## manticle (12/10/14)

What's the polyclar in the boil do?


----------



## menoetes (12/10/14)

I use it to clarify the wort, deal with chill haze and drop out the cloudy trub crap that I couldn't get out recirculating and decanting the wort. I find it works a treat. With polycar, 2ndary fermentation and cold crashing my beers come out of the bottle crystal clear. It's a bit of buggering about but I enjoy it and am proud of the results B)


----------



## manticle (12/10/14)

Interesting. Polyclar is usually added post fermentation to combat chill haze. I know brewbrite is added to the boil and contains pvvp among other things but haven't heard of anyone adding polyclar on its own directly to the boil. I wonder how it compares to brewbrite?
I just use whirlfloc (which I forgot yesterday but good whirlpool + generous stand time seemed to work ok). No effect on chill haze obviously - I mostly avoid that by drinking beer at slightly higher temps as I don't like it too cold unless it's 40 deg C outside.


----------



## menoetes (12/10/14)

Ah, this misunderstanding is the fault of my own confusion...

I use Brewbrite but the packaging reads 'Polycar Brewbrite'. As my version of Brewmate (where I pasted the above recipe from) doesn't have brewbrite as an option in brewing adjuncts I just pick Polycar from the drop-down box out of convenience.

It reads Polycar but is in fact Brewbrite.


----------



## manticle (12/10/14)

Makes much more sense now.


----------



## mje1980 (12/10/14)

Mangy dog brown ale


81% mo
8.1% med xta
8.1% oat malt
2.7% pale choc

Challenger @60

1.042
20 Ibu

London ale 3

Will bottle this


----------



## verysupple (12/10/14)

Just pitched a light lager. It's meant to be an easy drinking quaffer for the summer. It's probably a bit too light on the malt character for a Munich helles but let's hope it makes a decent beer. 

OG: 1.044
FG: 1.009 (predicted)

100 % Bestmalz Pilsner
Perle to 26 IBU

Mashed low for a nice dry finish.

w34/70 pitched at 10 C and will maintain til about 75% attenuation and then will slowly raise.

EDIT: More detail and spelling.


----------



## Grainer (12/10/14)

Grainer said:


> Baltic Porter | Baltic Porter INGREDIENTS
> 
> *For 5 gallons (19 L)*
> 
> ...


Splitting this up into a blueberry Baltic porter and a strong baltic porter.. boiled it a little longer to up the OG as the blueberries will water down the OG!!


----------



## Grainer (12/10/14)

JAO Mead with Yellow Box honey = 3.8L
JAO Mead with Orange Blossum Honey = 3.8L
Traditional Macadamia Mead = 3.8L
Traditional Tea tree Mead =3.8L
Chocolate explosion mead = 3.8L
Blueberry & Raspberry Clover Mead = 15L

Mead FEST !!


----------



## bullsneck (12/10/14)

Grainer said:


> JAO Mead with Yellow Box honey = 3.8L
> JAO Mead with Orange Blossum Honey = 3.8L
> Traditional Macadamia Mead = 3.8L
> Traditional Tea tree Mead =3.8L
> ...


You need mead to seek professional help


----------



## Grainer (12/10/14)

booker_h said:


> You need mead to seek professional help


I felt inspired after Oktoberfest !!!


----------



## technobabble66 (15/10/14)

Last Friday's brew:

*Back-to-Back Amber Ale *
(y'know ... Gold 'n Brown = Hawks = Double premiership. I _had_ to make something to commemorate the win!)

25L
OG = 1.046
FG = 1.011
IBU = 17
EBC = 21.9

3kg MO
1.25kg Munich 2
0.5kg Wheat
0.1kg Med crystal
0.1kg Melanoiden
0.1kg CaraAroma
0.1kg Acidulated

3g of CaCl2 & CaSO4 into mash, 1.5g of each into sparge, 2g each into boil

55/65/72/78 for 5/60/15/5

10g Simcoe @ 10mins
10g Columbus @10mins
25g each of Simcoe, Columbus & Citra after temp dropped below 70°C (took ~30mins w recirculating plate chiller)
25g each of Simcoe, Columbus & Citra to dry hop
(IBU's calculated assuming the stand & whirlpool and ~12 mins onto bittering contribution - i'm still working out my system!)

Yeast = reused MJ West Coast Ale @~17°C (krausen formed within 24hrs)


----------



## Forever Wort (15/10/14)

I just bottled this last night. When I took off the glad wrap to put the siphon in I gave the brew a good strong whiff. WHOA. Intense. Vinegar, vinegar, hard cidery pungent vinegar. Not cool.

But then I tasted the hydrometer sample ... holy shit, this is a nice beer. Smooth, malty, with subtle wheat esters. A crystal wheat. Pale as the sun, light on the tongue. Cannot wait to smash this throughout summer!

_Norvaweiss_
A light Witbier.

31l in the fermentor. 1036-1007.

60% Wheat, 30% Vienna, 5% Acidulated, 5% Carapils.

90 minute step mash, 65° - 70°C.

30 minute boil: 5g Chinook @ 30, 10g @ 0, No Chill.

M20 (starter) in fermentor for two weeks.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/10/14)

(hopefully) Today's brewing effort:

*The Red Ferret*
Irish Red Ale

22L
OG = 1.048
FG = 1.011
IBU =23.6
EBC = 34
alc = 5%

4.1kg MO
0.35kg CaraAroma
0.1kg Melanoiden
0.05kg Med Crystal
0.05kg Pale Crystal

Mash: 20L 3g CaCl + 1.5gCaSO4
Sparge: 10L 1.3g CaCl + 0.7g CaSO4
Boil: 2g CaCl + 1g CaSO4

55/63/72/78 for 10/40/40/5

15g Fuggles @60mins
10g Horizon @40mins (thanks Temple!)
15g EKG @15mins

Reused & starter-boosted slurry of MJ British Ale @18-19°C

The name is in reference to using whiteferret's recipe for his case swap Red Ale as a starting point for mine, plus his feedback in refining my one. Thanks Wayne!!


----------



## Forever Wort (15/10/14)

Sounds good, put me down for a bottle


----------



## Grainer (15/10/14)

http://www.thepourreport.com/imperial-vanilla-milk-stout-recipe/

Imperial Vanilla Milk Stout Recipe
Posted on  September 8, 2012

Big stouts and vanilla is a natural pair. Add a touch of creamy sweetness, and you’ve got a winner. This recipe has a luscious mouth feel from the flaked barley and crystal malts, smooth roast flavors of coffee and chocolate, subtle dark fruit notes, and a slight sweetness from the lactose. This is a slightly sweet beer, but not nearly as sweet as many commercial sweet stouts.
Specifications
Volume: 5.57 Gallons
Original Gravity: 1.077
Terminal Gravity: 1.028
Color: 34.63 SRM
Alcohol: 6.52%
Bitterness: 39.2
Efficiency: 64% _(tweak recipe to match efficiency of your brew house)_
Boil Length: 60 Minutes
Ingredients
12 lb (63.6%) Maris Otter; Crisp
3 lb (15.9%) Barley Flaked
6 oz (2.0%) Crystal 60; Crisp
8 oz (2.6%) Crystal 120; Crisp
8 oz (2.6%) Special B – Caramel malt; Dingemans
12 oz (4.0%) Chocolate Malt; Crisp
12 oz (4.0%) Pale Chocolate Malt; Crisp
8 oz (2.6%) Roasted Barley; Crisp
.75 oz (42.9%) Magnum (12.5%) – added during boil, boiled 60 m
1 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) – added during boil, boiled 15 m
8 oz (2.6%) Lactose
.75 tsp Wyeast Nutrient – added during boil, boiled 10 m
1 oz (57.1%) Cascade Leaf (5.7%) – added during boil, boiled 10 m
1 ea WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale – 2400ml 1.040 starter on stir plate
3 ea Madagascar Vanilla Beans – split and soaked in 6oz high quality bourbon – added dry to secondary fermenter
Water
Carbon-filtered Seattle water which is very soft. All salts added to grist before mashing in.
2 g Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate)
2.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate)
4.0 g Calcium Chloride (Calcium Chloride)
4.0 g Baking Soda ()
Mash
60 Minute Saccharification Rest at 152° F
10 Minute Mashout Rest at 170° F _(I do a second hot water infusion to mashout)_
Sparge at 170° F and collect sufficient runnings to hit pre-boil volumes.
Fermentation

Chill wort to 64° F and pitch yeast slurry.
Set temp controller to 66° F and allow to rise to this temp.
Ferment at 66-68° F until beer is 2-6 points from terminal gravity then raise temp to 72° F. Hold at 72° F for 2 days.
Chill fermenter to 34° F. Rack beer off yeast into clean container with bourbon soaked vanilla beans (include the bourbon as well).
Age 1 month on vanilla beans before packaging.
Keys to Brewing

Controlling fermentation temperatures and pitching a clean healthy yeast slurry is important in preventing hot alcohols in this beer that would distract from its rich, smooth qualities.
Use fresh high-quality vanilla beans. If they look dried out, they are probably old and shouldn’t be used. Beans should be sticky, almost tacky to the touch. I’d recommend sourcing these online from specific vanilla retailers who move a lot of beans (as opposed to the ones that may languish for months in the homebrew shop).
Whoops think I may have doubled up on the roast barley !! when doubling the receipe


----------



## Tahoose (16/10/14)

Spilt a cube of unhopped APA and did a couple of mini boils.


1# Nato Standard 15ltrs

Centennial @ 30mins
Amarillo/Ahtanum @ 20 mins
Amarillo/Ahtanum @10 mins
Citra Dry Hop

30 IBU

OG 1.044

2# Don't let the big V down 10ltr

Vic Secret @ 20mins
Galaxy Flowers/Ahtanum/Vic Secret @ 5 mins
Dry hop undecided

30 IBU

OG 1.050


----------



## manticle (16/10/14)

Plans for Sunday brewing look like:

5.5 kg schooner malt (my first try of the batch mentioned in this post: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80161-australian-malt-european-standards/?p=1174561
Biscuit and aromatic to 250g (probably 200 biscuit, 50 aromatic)
Scant remainders of a small bag of caramunich
Styrian plugs to 40 ish IBU with a good flavour/aroma dose at whirlpool.
1469


----------



## carpedaym (16/10/14)

Grainer said:


> JAO Mead with Yellow Box honey = 3.8L
> JAO Mead with Orange Blossum Honey = 3.8L
> Traditional Macadamia Mead = 3.8L
> Traditional Tea tree Mead =3.8L
> ...


Grainer, do you have a honey source around here? I just bottled some mead and now my demi-johns are thirsty for more.

Sorry for :icon_offtopic: . No follow up questions, your honour.


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/10/14)

Grainer said:


> JAO Mead with Yellow Box honey = 3.8L
> JAO Mead with Orange Blossum Honey = 3.8L
> Traditional Macadamia Mead = 3.8L
> Traditional Tea tree Mead =3.8L
> ...


Grainer,

What do you use to decant from the demijons for bottling ?


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/10/14)

Got this on the boil now.

Blonde Ale III / Bruce's Bitter
OG 1.045 EBC 9.3
88% Traditional Ale
8% Wheat
4% Amber
Temp 66/72/78
Time 60/10/Raise bag
FWH Super Alpha to 7IBU
Blonde Ale Cube: Challenger to 16IBU 1318 or 1450
Bruce's Bitter Cube: Cluster to 14 IBU 2565 or 1450


EDIT: Foamiest boil I've ever had.


----------



## Grainer (16/10/14)

A racking cane (I want to make a CO2 forced one) and I source honey from a friend and also a Tasmanian supplier as the Tassie honey is great.. I use west bee honey (They are cheaper too).. Last time they dropped it off to me cause they were in Melbourne for a day.

John. Probably looking at getting a 13kg or 20kg lot soon??


----------



## Weizguy (17/10/14)

*Teninch Helles*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/10/2014 
Style: Munich Helles Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 37.47 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.25 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.20 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
20.00 gm Perle [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.045-1.051 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 7.3 EBC (5.9-9.9 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 23.9 IBU (16.0-22.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (4.7-5.4 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Double Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 7.50 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.95 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 17.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 18.87 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 


Smells and tastes great, out of the mash tun. Run-off almost completed.

Plan to boil for 30 min and then duck off to a funeral (old school mate, only 50, like me), then return and boil the remaining 60 minutes with bittering hops addition.
Then rack to no-chill in BrewBucket.
(edit) Then attend brew club meeting. And pick up my 70 litre esky mash tun at the depot on the way to the funeral (/edit)
Sound OK?


----------



## Donske (18/10/14)

Had my hand forced to use up all the flavour/aroma hops I have on hand by a recent freezer failure, got a few recipes sorted already, but I'll be left with about 100g each of Simcoe and Cascade and 80 or 90 grams of Galaxy, considering a huge 10 min addition of Simcoe with the Cascade and Galaxy being split between flame out/hop stand and dry hop in an IPA, thinking around 1.075-80 and 68 deg 45 min mash so it'll have a bit if body to hold the big additions of high AA% hops. 

I'm a bit unsure of how Simcoe and Galaxy play together, especially in large late additions, if anyone has used the combo can you tell me whether I'm an idiot or a genius.


----------



## Tahoose (22/10/14)

First brew yesterday with the new pot. 

Rye IPA 

The Electric Brewery ruthless rye clone.

Used the grain bill from this and went with a different hop combo.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/10/14)

Tahoose said:


> First brew yesterday with the new pot.
> 
> Rye IPA
> 
> ...


will be good to hear about the 13% rye.......the hop combo for RRIPA is pretty good, did you change the bravo bittering addition or the lot?


----------



## Tahoose (22/10/14)

The whole lot 

Vic secret for 52 ibu's first wort hop

Amarillo/vic secret for the remainder in the Cube 
(I think this is correct, will have to check brew mate) 

Plan to dry hop with cascade. Have to play around with gravities and maybe dilute a touch but the og will be 1.062.

So far I'm sitting on 39 Ltrs of 1.068 was aiming for 44 litres of 1.062.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/14)

Brewing a smaller batch today 28L into a larger cube. My first IPA too going in as an American style with chosen hops of Apollo and Bravo, both derived from Zeus. Although it will be Red I'm calling it an American IPA on the edge of the style as I dont think it will taste like a Red IPA.

Sons of Zeus IPA
70% Red X
29.5% Wheat
0.5% Roast Barley

OG 1060, 60IBU
Temp 62/67/72/78
Time 20/40/10/Raise bag
Ive gone brewing salt additions to balance.

Super Alpha to 22 IBU
Apollo and Bravo in cube to reach 60 IBU
Apollo and Bravo dry hop to total 2g per litre.
Wy 1450 Denny's Favourite to 18C

Higher then expected mash efficiency and hit my other targets so far. Second brew using Red X and think it will showcase itself a bit more at 1060. This will be the swap beer for the Vic14 Xmas swap.


----------



## mofox1 (22/10/14)

Rather like the name, and the fact that I'll be walking away with one of these.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/14)

Hey MB. Looks great. Looking forward to snaring of those too!
How would you describe the contribution of the Red X in terms of flavour & aroma in your first one?


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/14)

These are the notes I found from my last batch of Red X which was a SMASH midstrength bitter type recipe. The OG for that beer was 1038, no dry hop.

RED X:
Came out medium body due to mash at 68C if to do this beer again go 70C for full bodied session beer. A clean flavour with a orange-copper colour. Not deep copper but a little darker then regular copper if that makes sense. I didnt dry hop either of them to maximise the malt profile and pretty happy
with them both. Clean with a nice background flavour that has some decent malt character to it without being too malty or sweet or cloying. Could easily hide behind a big hit of hops for an APA, AAA or IPA. May brew this again in the future but to a higher OG and a higher mash temperature. The copper/red colour is there but with a lower OG would need a little help to become red, even with just a hint of say 0.5%-1% roast barley.

All in all a great malt. Still got other single malt experiments planned and would most likely purchase this one
again.

So this time Ive gone for a far bigger beer. I would happily use it in conjunction with some crystal and biscuit malts to make some british style milds and bitters. Colour is where you would want a bitter if you use it as a single malt. I'll be buying another sack when this runs out and use it with other base malts. I'll have another update on the flavour when its kegged. Will ferment this one in two weeks when the fermentation fridge isnt tied up.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/14)

Thanks MB
Sounds like it's go well with Munich, biscuit & caraAroma :lol:
Any particular other malt you think it's closest to in flavour/aroma?


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/14)

Im a bit of a noob when it comes to base malts but call I can say it it takes the money against Joe White products I usually use, not to talk badly about there malts as they are made mostly to mega swill specs but Im looking to move on from them. Ive got plans to use it in a dunkel and now starting to think how I can go an amber ale without making it too dark.

Its a lot darker then Munich so maybe 10% munich and a bit of caraaroma and biscuit could make quiet the ale any which way it is hopped. I like the idea of an Australian Ale being a red/copper/amber colour to contrast with our country's rich prospects of the past.


----------



## jyo (23/10/14)

Brewing my case swap beer.
Aiming for this to be a bit under gravity for the style so it will be more of a quaffing ale.

Styrians and Belgian Ardennes....ahhhhh.

*Case Swap Xmas 2014 Belgian* (Belgian Blond Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.62 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 24.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

69.69% Pilsner
26.13% Vienna
2.09% Acidulated Malt
2.09% Biscuit

2.2 g/L Bobek Slovenia (3.7% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Bobek Slovenia (3.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 3522 - Belgian Ardennes

Step mash-
52/10
62/35
70/30
76/10

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Grainer (23/10/14)

Apple Pie Cyser
3kg Prickly Box Honey
~5L of Apple Juice
SNA additions
D47 Yeast
Secondary additions
Cinnamon
Vanilla Beans


----------



## fraser_john (26/10/14)

```
10-26-2014  American Wheat 2014
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Sunday October 26, 2014
Head Brewer:  
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       American Wheat 2014

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         4.70
Anticipated OG:          1.053    Plato:            13.20
Anticipated SRM:           3.2
Anticipated IBU:          20.6
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.053   Plato: 13.20
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  4.27      by Volume:  5.46  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            76.8      RDF         63.9  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  4.3     0.20 kg.  Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany        1.037      2
 47.9     2.25 kg.  Weyermann Pale Wheat          Germany        1.038      2
 47.9     2.25 kg.  JWM Export Pilsner            Australia      1.037      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 10.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  14.00  20.6  60 min.
  9.00 g.     Victoria Secret                   Pellet  15.90   0.0  0 min.
  9.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----

Lallemand BRY-97 West Coast
```


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/10/14)

Mosaic Summer Ale

Ross's Summer Ale grain bill with Mosaic at 60min, 15min, and flameout.
Haven't used Mosaic before so I am looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## manticle (26/10/14)

Accidentally posted in the 2013 thread.
Alt.
Base is 50% dingeman pils, 25% each weyermann munich and vienna. Touch of biscuit and aromatic, shade of choc for colour.
Couple of decoctions, stepped mash. Calcium sulphate and calcium chloride to mash and boil. Spalter to 45 ibu with a third of that from 10 minute addition.
No chill into keg, 1007 yeast at 14 degree C.


----------



## hwall95 (26/10/14)

Smoked Porter:

OG: 1.048  IBU: 34
Est FG: 1.012 EBC: 49
Size: 26L

1.25kg Beechwood Smoked Malt
1.25kg Cheerywood Smoked Malt
1.7kg Maris Otter
0.8kg Munich II
0.3kg Caramunich I
0.25kg Carafa Spec I
0.25kg Carafa Spec II
Whirlfloc at 10
26g of Magnum at 60 min
20g of Fuggle at 5 min.
2 Packets of Nottingham - Ferment at 16.5 degrees

Mashed at 67 for 90 min, mashout at 76 and sparged at 76.


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/14)

Yesterday, brewed a Weissbier for Bitter and Twisted/ Hunter United Brewers stand: - 

1.052 s.g. 15 IBU Schneider Weisse style (as previously posted, as my house beer)

4 mash rests: 37°C Mash in/ Acid rest/ hydration - 25 minutes
50°C Protein Rest - 20 minutes
63°C Sacc rest - 60 minutes
76°C mash out. 10 min

Sparge at 0.5 l/min.
Boil for 90 min (Hall Mitt @ 90 and 15 min)
Brewbrite - last 5 minutes. Flocc'ed very well.

Into the no-chill jerry can. pitch today and ferment about 20°C.


----------



## slcmorro (26/10/14)

*Coronary * (Australian Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (°P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.03 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

66.67% Pilsner
22.22% White Rice
11.11% Vienna

0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (WHIRLFLOC)


Mash in at 55c, 10 min rest. Ramp to 63c, 30 min rest. Ramp to 67c, 20 min rest - mashout at 73c.

Fermented at 14°C with Whitelabs Mexican Lager Yeast.


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Tahoose (26/10/14)

Not a corona fan at all, but for an easy drinking summer lager I think that could be very smashable.


----------



## bullsneck (26/10/14)

Brewed Smurtos Landlord yesterday. It's for a friends party, but really it's just a big tasty starter for a double batch English Barley Wine next weekend.

I drew off 5L of runnings, kept it at < 40ºc. Chucked in a handful of uncracked malt and lowered the pH to 4.3. Sour time! Will add Kiwi Fruit to the boil in a few days to make a Kiwi Bitter Sour. Experiments are exciting!


----------



## Grainer (26/10/14)

booker_h said:


> Brewed Smurtos Landlord yesterday. It's for a friends party, but really it's just a big tasty starter for a double batch English Barley Wine next weekend.
> 
> I drew off 5L of runnings, kept it at < 40ºc. Chucked in a handful of uncracked malt and lowered the pH to 4.3. Sour time! Will add Kiwi Fruit to the boil in a few days to make a Kiwi Bitter Sour. Experiments are exciting!


Thinking of doing double/triple batches with chris if you wanna join in


----------



## DU99 (26/10/14)

Using up to hops i have thought i would give this a try..open to discussion

*Mosaic Brew* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 26.0
Bitterness (IBU): 26.8 (Average)

80% Pale Ale Malt
10% Caramunich I
5% Simpsons Amber Malt
5% Wheat Malt

0.5 g/L Horizon (13% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Mosaic (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Mangrove Jack Burton Ale

the passionfruit smell is terrific


----------



## slcmorro (26/10/14)

Tahoose said:


> Not a corona fan at all, but for an easy drinking summer lager I think that could be very smashable.


Hopefully. I tried to steer it towards the more 'drinkable' end of the scale.


----------



## Tahoose (26/10/14)

Being 4% might help achieve that aswell.


----------



## slcmorro (26/10/14)

Yeah, spot on. I might brew this one again on my RDO, but hop it differently.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (26/10/14)

Knocked this brew out today. (Cream Ale)


----------



## toolio666 (26/10/14)

Brewed a Saison today "Season's Saison", using a few leftovers. May not come out brilliant, but should taste ok.

1.5kg Coopers Light LME
0.5kg Light DME
0.4kg Dark DME
0.4kg Wheat DME
0.2kg Dextrose 

0.25kg Carapils
0.2kg Crystal

28g Magnum (13%) @ 30 minutes
20g Hallertau Mittlefrueh @10 minutes
20g Hallertau Mittlefrueh @5 minutes

Wyeast French Saison 3711PC.

Expected OG 1.055 - Actual 1.054
Expected FG 1.010
Alc 6.0%

IBU 27.7
EBC 17.6.

Going to run it at ambient temperature in garage (Melbourne), but if it looks like it will drop too low, will get the heatbelt & keep at around 22-24.

Cheers.

Cold crashing my German Pilsner as well then moving that to a keg to lager in kegerator for a month (if I can last that long).

T00lio


----------



## vykuza (26/10/14)

Going to turn out a Gratzer beer tomorrow!

OG: 1.040
IBU 19
4kg oak smoked wheat malt
200g acid malt

120 minute boil with Spalt at 45 mins and 30 mins to 19-20IBU

Will probably taste like ham.


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/14)

Nick R said:


> Will probably taste like ham.


You got that right, but oak smoked ham, not beech smoked.

Maybe I'll bring some along to Bitter and Twisted festival. I made an Eicheweizenbock with that malt.


----------



## Blind Dog (27/10/14)

Brewed an old ale for drinking next winter. 7kg of grain in a 20L braumeister. Was worried the pump would tell me to FO, but worked just fine. Took a bit of stirring to get the grain all wet and happy, but after that all as normal

Planning an 8kg grain bill barley wine next using Dicko's genius 'flip the lid' method (patent pending)


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/10/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Brewed an old ale for drinking next winter. 7kg of grain in a 20L braumeister. Was worried the pump would tell me to FO, but worked just fine. Took a bit of stirring to get the grain all wet and happy, but after that all as normal
> 
> Planning an 8kg grain bill barley wine next using Dicko's genius 'flip the lid' method (patent pending)


what efficiency did you get with 7kg ? brew house and mash.


----------



## fletcher (27/10/14)

manticle said:


> Accidentally posted in the 2013 thread.
> Alt.
> Base is 50% dingeman pils, 25% each weyermann munich and vienna. Touch of biscuit and aromatic, shade of choc for colour.
> Couple of decoctions, stepped mash. Calcium sulphate and calcium chloride to mash and boil. Spalter to 45 ibu with a third of that from 10 minute addition.
> No chill into keg, 1007 yeast at 14 degree C.


how does 1007 go at 14 mate? i've had it at 16 in a kolsch and have never had such a clean tasting ale. no hints of fruit at all which is what i was going for, but am curious to how low she can be pushed.


----------



## vykuza (29/10/14)

After brewing the Ham Beer (Gratzer) earlier this week, today is a good opportunity to knock out another wheat based brew:

Hungry Hungry Hefe!
1.055
70% Weyermann Wheat
25% Weyermann Pilsner
5% Carawheat
Two handfuls (that's the technical term) of acid malt.

10 at 45c, 60 minutes at 65c and 20 at 72c plus mash out.
Ca Carbonate and Chloride in the mash.

17IBUs of Hallertau Hersbrucker at 60 minutes.

Still pondering which yeast to use.


----------



## Tahoose (29/10/14)

Smashed out a really quick BIAB this morning before leaving for work at 11am

4.2kg JW trad ale
1.4kg JW wheat malt
100g medium crystal
500g cane sugar

20g Amarillo 30mins
25g Amarillo cube
8g Nelson Sauvin cube 

37litres OG not sure yet probably 1.040-1.045

Mashed in at 0855
Packed up by 1020


----------



## angus_grant (29/10/14)

Not wanting to be an arse, but are those start and end times correct Tahoose?

Assuming a 60 minute mash, that gets you mashing out at 9:55. That leaves you with 25 minutes to ramp up from mash out temp to boil, do your 30min Amarillo boil and packup. :blink:


----------



## Tahoose (29/10/14)

Nah totally correct. 

Went with a mash in at 55c 15ltrs about 10-15 mins later infused with 16ltrs of boiling water up to 67c. 
Put another 8ltrs on the stove to get up to temp, 25 mins later pulled out the bag and put the burner on. Batch sparge in a separate bucket for 10min.

10min boil, brewbright in as soon as it starts boiling. Whirlpool, OG 1:040 at this point

Then decided to up the volume, so decided to make a sugar solution of 5ltrs water and 500g sugar and bought it back to the boil. Whirlpool again and into the cubes.


----------



## angus_grant (29/10/14)

That makes sense then. I was completely forgetting infusion mashing, and was wondering how you were ramping temps so fast...


----------



## indica86 (30/10/14)

Recipe: Semtex Pale Ale

Style: American Pale Ale
————————–
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Actual OG: 1.059
Estimated Color: 21.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.5 IBUs
————

4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
0.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann)
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston)
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann)
10.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
25.00 g Cascade - Steep
25.00 g Centennial - Steep
25.00 g Citra - Steep
25.00 g Columbus - Steep
20.00 g Cascade - Dry Hop
20.00 g Centennial - Dry Hop
20.00 g Citra - Dry Hop

————————————————————————————-


----------



## manticle (30/10/14)

fletcher said:


> how does 1007 go at 14 mate? i've had it at 16 in a kolsch and have never had such a clean tasting ale. no hints of fruit at all which is what i was going for, but am curious to how low she can be pushed.



Sorry missed this. Lovely. To account for heat generated during fermentation, I'll set the fridge to 11.5 - 12 and she has no trouble kicking off. One of my favourite yeasts. Seeing as how I will have a bit of time this long weekend, I'll be knocking out a dark mild, another alt (just so nice to have on tap) and possibly a belgian golden strong or tripel.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/10/14)

indica86 said:


> Recipe: Semtex Pale Ale
> 
> 0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann)
> 
> ————————————————————————————-


Hi Indi,

Have you used 4% cararoma much before in a pale ale?

I have found that even at 3% it give's alot of aroma to the beer that kinda gets in the way of the citrusy/floral hops ( not so much with all Dank late hops though ) Its great for a deep red colour but also the malt flavour it imparts is heavy, to me anyways.


----------



## yum beer (30/10/14)

Knocked out a Sam Smiths India Ale this morning.
In the FV before lunch, hydro sample crystal clear and tasting good.
This was bloody good last time I made it BIAB and No Chill, now with MT and chiller should be fantastic, can't wait.

Didn't use Northdown for bittering as per recipe last time.
cracked open a new pack this morning, oh my wobbly legs did they smell good.


----------



## indica86 (30/10/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Have you used 4% cararoma much before in a pale ale?


Hi Pratty.
I regularly use 250g of caraaroma and really enjoy what it brings to heavier beers. That being a pale, it probably isn't really. It came out rather dark which I enjoy too. Probably encroaching on IPA territory,


----------



## slcmorro (31/10/14)

*California Dreaming* (West Coast Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.9 (EBC): 7.6
Bitterness (IBU): 52.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

48.08% Pilsner
28.85% Vienna
19.23% Torrified Wheat
3.85% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.9 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar BRY-97


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## CrookedFingers (31/10/14)

Hey all.
Nice night in ol' melbourne town for a brew.

ESB
62.3% pale
29% maris otter
8.7% medium crystal
25g EKG @ 60
15 EKG @ 30
25 EKG @ 15
31 IBU
4.5 ABV

Irish moss @ 10

18L batch

Drinking a few pints of pale ale kegged a week ago.
Ah the good life hey !?!?






CF


----------



## JB (1/11/14)

Got a bag of elderflowers from a mate at work, so mashing this in now:

*Mosaic Elderflower Saison*

5.2% - 30 abv

3kg Pale Ale
2kg Pilsner
1kg Wheat

10g Mosaic @ 60 mins

10g Mosaic @ 30 mins

10g Mosaic @ 15 mins



20g Elderflowers @ 5 mins
20g Elderflowers @ dryhop 7 days


Single step @ 66°C 90 mins
Fermented at 20°C with WLP565 - Belgian Saison I


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/11/14)

A Wey Pils/Nelson Sauvin SMASH for me this morning.
OG: ~1050. NS @ 60min, 0min and also in the cube, up to 40IBU.
Will ferment using BRY-97 at 18C.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> what efficiency did you get with 7kg ? brew house and mash.


Went into the fermenter late last night (from cube). Brew house efficiency a whopping 53%!! Should still make a nice ESB, but as my last ESB used just over 5kg of grain, a little annoying.

That said i remade it today using a reiterated mash, 8.6kg of grain and a 3 hour mash out. boiled down 3l of 1st mash (all MO) to syrup for added caramel/toffee goodness. Ended up with 25l of 1.080 wort into the cube. Mash efficiency was just over 80%, brew house should be good too, but I'll know when I dump the cube into the fermenter in a week or 2


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/11/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Went into the fermenter late last night (from cube). Brew house efficiency a whopping 53%!! Should still make a nice ESB, but as my last ESB used just over 5kg of grain, a little annoying.


53% is about what I get when its that full. Now if I want a 7% beer or higher its a 5.5kg malt bill, add 400-500g of dextrose and mash at 63c for at least 30mins or use the esky mash tun which is a 50lt so its grain bill can be much higher and runs at 60%.


----------



## Spiesy (3/11/14)

Got to love a work-imposed 4-day long weekend!

*Spiesy's ESB*
(BIAB, NC, 70% efficiency)

91.4% Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter
5.7% Simpsons Crystal Medium
1.4% Weyermann CaraPils
1.4% Simpsons Brown Coffee Malt
>> 1050 pre-boil. 1054 OG. 1017 FG
>> 60-min mash @ 67-degrees
>> yeast nutrient, minerals and BrewBrite added.

60g EKG @ 60mins for 32.1IBU
30g EKG @ flame out for 0 IBU (not NC adjusted)
>> 60min boil

WLP005 @ 19-degrees


----------



## coopsomulous (3/11/14)

Day off with SWMBO at work = brew day.

*Rotating Hops Ale*
90% Simpsons Maris Otter
6% JW Wheat
4% Caraaroma

Mash at 67degC for one Hour 

Pre Boil - 1.044, 29L
Boil 90min

20g Pride of Ringwood @ 60min - 21.8 IBU

OG - 1.054

20g - Cascade into cube
20g - Vic Secret into cube

Ferment with re-cultured Coopers Pale Ale Yeast @ 19 degC

Dry Hop with 20g Cascade and 20g Vic Secret for 4 days


----------



## manticle (3/11/14)

Tripel
Equal parts vienna and dingemans pils, equal parts biscuit and aromatic, northern brewer to bitter, styrian and ekg plugs to whirlpool.
Total around 40 ibu. Step and decoction mash, big starter of 1762, dex added in stages at end of ferment. Slight acid adjustment to water, maybe a shade of cal chloride.


----------



## mofox1 (3/11/14)

TommyC said:


> Day off with SWMBO at work = brew day.


Likewise... the missus took herself off for a drawing session in the hills y/day, so I made the kids play outside all day while I brewed. Pity they had to play in the rain for half of it, but they're tough little sh.. people. 

*While the missus is away... American Wheat - 46L*
49% Maris Otter
49% Wheat
2% Crystal 30L

Willamette & Cascade with decent late additions for 31 IBU's.

Ended up around 1.048 and will ferment with something neutral like US-05 or MJ West Coast. I did two cubes, so maybe one might get some WB-06 if I can be bothered to spin it up...


----------



## Blind Dog (3/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> 53% is about what I get when its that full. Now if I want a 7% beer or higher its a 5.5kg malt bill, add 400-500g of dextrose and mash at 63c for at least 30mins or use the esky mash tun which is a 50lt so its grain bill can be much higher and runs at 60%.


Trying a big grain bill was a useful experiment, but doubt I’ll try it again as the drop in efficiency seems to almost exactly offset the additional grain. Might push it to 6kg one day just to see the difference, but that’ll probably be it.

The reiterated mash appears to be much more effective and the results yesterday were just a shade under what I normally get efficiency wise with a single mash and around 5kg of grain. Not a great deal of extra stuffing around either, as it only added about 30 minutes to my active involvement in the brew day, so could still muck around with my son, take the dogs for a walk etc. whilst the BM was doing its thing. I did sparge each mash with 4l of water (at mash temp for 1st and mashout temp for 2nd) and let each fully drain before moving on and did do a 3 hour final mashout, but long mashouts are fairly standard for me now. Plus the final hydro sample tasted like nectar…

Planning on a big something brew wise sometime again soonish with a reiterated mash and over 5kg grain for each to properly test it out.


----------



## seamad (3/11/14)

Double Brew day yesterday, 4 cubes ready to go when the fermenting fridges are free

Pale Ale
Golden Promise 83%
Wheat Malt 10%
Carahell 5%
Acid malt 2%

55/5, 62/30, 72/30, 78/15
OG 1.050
IBU @ 30 ( all cube hopped )
Cube1 simcoe
Cube2 citra


ESB
Golden Promise 93%
Xtal Dark Bairds 5%
Carahell 2 % My old goto Heritage Xtal seems to be no more which is a bit of a shame

55/5, 65/60, 72/20, 78/15
OG 1.050
Styrian Goldings @ 26.5 IBU 60 minutes
Styrian Goldings @ 5 IBU to each cube

Will try 1469 in one and MJ 07 in the other, ie if I don't succumb to 1469 in both.


----------



## BrosysBrews (3/11/14)

On Sat 1 Nov made a new recipe in honor of the first Troop Carriers leaving Australia.

ANZAC Ale - Australian Pale Ale
84% Ale Malt
13% Wheat Malt
3% Medium Crystal

POR @ 45min to 22 IBU
Nelson Sav @ 5min to 5 IBU
Galaxy @ 0min
Nelson @ Day 5 Dry Hop

US-05 at 18C

Only my second BIAB but have high hopes for this one, second time round a lot easier then the first one.


----------



## manticle (3/11/14)

Seamad - I blend equal parts of light, medium and dark simpsons crystal. The result is a fair approximation of heritage.


----------



## seamad (3/11/14)

manticle said:


> Seamad - I blend equal parts of light medium and dark si.psons crystal. The result is a fair approximation of heritage.


Cheers mate, will give that a go. Heritage was my favorite xtal, wonder if they stopped making it or the distributors stopped importing it ?


----------



## manticle (3/11/14)

No idea but I share your sorrow. I'll ask john at gg next time I speak with him.


----------



## manticle (3/11/14)

Just had a quick look at simpsons wrbsite and it is not listed in either version of their product catalogue.


----------



## VP Brewing (3/11/14)

Mashed in an APA on Saturday and went to the LHBS to grab yeast and the had no US-05 so bit the bullet and used a Wyeast West Yorkshire 1469 that I had in the fridge. Hope it turns out good. 

Cross Bred Ale

5kg JW trad
1.4 kg Munich 
250g light crystal
100g caraaroma
10g centennial @ 60
15g centennial @ 15
20g galaxy @ 15
20g motueka @ 15
15g centennial @ 0
20g galaxy @ 0
20g motueka @ 0

Mashed 66 for 90 min
60 min boil

Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire. 

OG 1.060
24L in fermenter.


----------



## manticle (4/11/14)

Keeping the alt for the next week or so (considering I already have one fermenting).
Unknown smash today.
5kg schooner
[email protected] of an unknown us hop I got from yob, gratis. Smells like one of the c hops,* no aa.
[email protected]
[email protected]
1vial of wlp dry english into starter.
Some salts and a hint of lactic, very simple step mash (for me anyway-55/65/72/78), 90 min boil.

*also getting a lot of pineapple from dry pellets, the whirlpoil addition and the apa I'm drinking at the moment (dry hopped with this and styrian) which leads me to believe it might be citra.
Might be a touch more bitter than expected (was estimating 8-9% aa, aiming for 40 ibu) but should be ok for my palate.


----------



## The Village Idiot (4/11/14)

seamad said:


> Double Brew day yesterday, 4 cubes ready to go when the fermenting fridges are free
> 
> Pale Ale
> Golden Promise 83%
> ...


Try the MJ07.... I did in an ESB and loved it. Fermented a bit warm, maybe 22c.

MO 96%
Caraaroma 4%
Styrian 45g @ 40min and 50g in the cube for 37ibu (No Chill)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/11/14)

manticle said:


> Keeping the alt for the next week or so (considering I already have one fermenting).
> Unknown smash today.
> 5kg schooner
> [email protected] of an unknown us hop I got from yob, gratis. Smells like one of the c hops,* no aa.
> ...


Could it be Kohatu? Its a bit on the pineapple side. The desivription going around about Kohatu uses the words "sweaty pineapple pants".

I'm drinking a Kohatu Smash at the moment (also sourced from Yob).

Its nice - but the Koahtu is fairly subtle.


----------



## manticle (4/11/14)

Could be anything really although I get grapefruit citrus zest and some pineapple more than sweaty pineapple pants and while it's not crazy bang (also the amounts I use), it's not really subtle either. Distinct, assertive, not over the top.
Is kohatu nz? This is US according to the bag (us something).


----------



## seamad (5/11/14)

The Village Idiot said:


> Try the MJ07.... I did in an ESB and loved it. Fermented a bit warm, maybe 22c.
> 
> MO 96%
> Caraaroma 4%
> Styrian 45g @ 40min and 50g in the cube for 37ibu (No Chill)


Think I will give it a try, be interesting to compare the 2 in the same wort.
I have used caraaroma a lot in esb's, it's a kick arse xtal, but just not the same as heritage.


----------



## yankinoz (5/11/14)

A partial mash, 22L:

BIAB mash followed by dunk sparge at 64 degrees: 2.1 kg JW Vienna, 110 g Caraamber, 200 g Victory, 200 g Carahell
extract: 1400 g Briess Golden DME
80 minute boil, DME at -45 minutes
hops: 6g Simcoe at -60, 27 g Simcoe and 23 g Centennial at -20, 17 g Centennial at knockout (immediately cooled to 79, let to stand 15 minutes before completing chilling), will dry hop w leftover Simcoe and Centennial

This is a trial variation on a favorite recipe that makes 20L, uses 900 g of DME, and uses Amarillo instead of Centennial.


----------



## mje1980 (5/11/14)

Another batch of berlinner wiesse. First ( successful haha ) attempt almost finished fermenting, and I want to put the slurry to good use as I've heard batches fermented with the slurry can be even more sour. 


65.5% dingemans pils
34.5% wheat malt

Tettnanger 60 mins

1.030
5 IBU

Slurry of wyeast lacto and German ale. 

I plan to split each batch. Half will be bottled as is, the other half will get aged on brett for a few months before bottling.


----------



## vykuza (6/11/14)

Banging out a brown ale today, (very) loosely based on ReWired:

Wired Wrong Brown Ale
American Brown Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.100
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.70 %
Colour (SRM): 13.9 (EBC): 27.4
Bitterness (IBU): 44.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.300 kg Pale Ale Malt (86.89%)
0.250 kg Caramalt (4.1%)
0.250 kg Carawheat (4.1%)
0.100 kg Caraaroma (1.64%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.64%)
0.100 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (1.64%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g ADHA-529 Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.


----------



## slcmorro (6/11/14)

This is my latest today, currently mashing. Catalogued all my hops and grain, and found a lot of 'old' and opened packets of both hops and grain, some crushed from before I had my own mill. The balance could be completely up the shit (lots of xtal!!!) and this beer could taste worse than mouse piss, but it was probably going to end up in the bin if I didn't brew with it now. 

*Dribs and Drabs Drank* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 9.0 (EBC): 17.7
Bitterness (IBU): 79.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

30.54% Vienna
20.56% Pilsner
19.09% Wheat Malt
10.28% Caramalt
9.99% Munich I
7.34% Carapils (Dextrine)
2.2% Carared

1 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Citra (11.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cluster (6.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## CrookedFingers (7/11/14)

Yo

Amber.
4.5 kg Maris otter
280g dark crystal

20g Simcoe @ 60
25g cascade @ 15
25g cascade cube hop

38 IBU
5.9%

Going for the trifecta, drinking, kegging and brewing !!






CF


----------



## going down a hill (8/11/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Going for the trifecta, drinking, kegging and brewing !!


Cycle of life


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/11/14)

```
Made the Electric Pale Ale a couple of time and thats a 6%, this one is the session ale at 4.3%

Recipe: 68 - Session Electric Pale Ale 

Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
OG: 1.041 SG
Color: 12.9 EBC
IBU: 29.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.38 kg               Golden Promise Ale Malt - Simpson UK (5. Grain         1        79.0 %        
0.73 kg               Vienna - JW (8.0 EBC)                    Grain         2        17.0 %        
0.17 kg               Medium Crystal Malt (160.0 EBC)          Grain         3        4.0 %    
     
6.00 g                Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min        Hop           4        4.0 IBUs      
6.00 g                Centennial [8.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min      Hop           5        3.8 IBUs      
28.00 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min        Hop           6        11.1 IBUs     
28.00 g               Centennial [8.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min      Hop           7        10.7 IBUs     
28.00 g               Amarillo [0.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5.0 Hop           8        0.0 IBUs      
28.00 g               Centennial [0.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  5 Hop           9        0.0 IBUs  
    
1.0 pkg               California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast         10       -          
   
42.00 g               Citra [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days       Hop           11       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## waggastew (8/11/14)

Three Floyds Zombie Dust clone - Basically a Citra-vaganza!

ZDC-2
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.550
Total Hops (g): 223.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (°P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 9.7 (EBC): 19.1
Bitterness (IBU): 40.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (81.08%)
0.450 kg Munich I (8.11%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3.6%)
0.200 kg Crystal 60 (3.6%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (3.6%)

Hop Bill
----------------
21.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ -5 Minutes (Aroma) (1.5 g/L)
90.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (4.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
5.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with Safale S-04


----------



## JB (8/11/14)

waggastew said:


> Three Floyds Zombie Dust clone - Basically a Citra-vaganza!
> 
> ZDC-2
> American IPA
> ...


Hehehe, my swap beer


----------



## indica86 (8/11/14)

Recipe: Kingpin II
Style: American IPA
————————–
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 28.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.2 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann)
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann)
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White)
30.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min
20.00 g Mt. Hood - Boil 20.0 min
20.00 g Santiam - Boil 20.0 min
20.00 g Mt. Hood - Boil 5.0 min
20.00 g Santiam - Boil 5.0 min


Fermented with some sort of yeast.
————————————————————————————-


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/11/14)

Nice simple looking recipe indica :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99 (8/11/14)

"some sort of yeast."works all time


----------



## Blind Dog (8/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Made the Electric Pale Ale a couple of time and thats a 6%, this one is the session ale at 4.3%
> 
> Recipe: 68 - Session Electric Pale Ale
> 
> ...


Love a good session ale, and that look like the dog's. Just 1 question, why dry hop with citra when it's not in the main hop schedule? Actually 2, do you really get nil IBUs from the steeped hops?


----------



## Tahoose (8/11/14)

Because dry hopping with citra is bloody awesome!!! 

Over to you JB for no 2


----------



## DU99 (8/11/14)

LCPA
Australian Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.650
Total Hops (g): 120.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (Â°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (Â°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 11.1 (EBC): 21.9
Bitterness (IBU): 22.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.600 kg Pale Ale Malt (81.42%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (8.85%)
0.300 kg Munich I (5.31%)
0.250 kg Crystal 120 (4.42%)

Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
40.0 g Cascade Leaf (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
40.0 g Cascade Leaf (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66Â°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20Â°C with Mangrove jack M44

BrewMate


The toffee smells thru the house.


----------



## BlueMutt (8/11/14)

Moose Lodge (faux) Lager
inspired by dicko

120ltr Batch for a friends birthday.

80% Pils
18% Vienna
2% Melanoiden

65deg/60min
72deg/20
77deg Mash out

90min Boil

Perle @ 60mins
Perle @ 15mins
Helga @ 15mins
Perle @ flame out
Helga @ flame out

26IBU

Brew Brite @ 10mins
Yeast Nutrient @ 10mins

Notto @ 15deg

First Lager or faux Lager for me


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/11/14)

waggastew said:


> Three Floyds Zombie Dust clone - Basically a Citra-vaganza!
> 
> ZDC-2
> American IPA
> ...


I'm all for late hops waggstew especially with Citra 
You only have 40ibu with a 1065og beer? No fwh nor 60min addition with this one.


----------



## indica86 (9/11/14)

indica86 said:


> Fermented with some sort of yeast.
> ————————————————————————————-


White Labs Pacific Ale.


----------



## waggastew (9/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> I'm all for late hops waggstew especially with Citra
> You only have 40ibu with a 1065og beer? No fwh nor 60min addition with this one.


The bitterness is definitely higher than the calculated 40IBU. I chill by immersing my pot in the sink (immersion chiller is on the xmas list) so even the 0min addition will throw some IBU's. The 30min will end up being more like a 45min etc.

The recipe is pretty well as is from the homebrewtalk website but I have slid the later additions closer to 0min to capture more aroma.


----------



## poggor (9/11/14)

Knocking up a hoppy american pale ale today:

85% pale malt
15% crystal

Magnum and perle for bittering to 39IBU
Cascade for flavour and aroma

1056

I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/11/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Love a good session ale, and that look like the dog's. Just 1 question, why dry hop with citra when it's not in the main hop schedule? Actually 2, do you really get nil IBUs from the steeped hops?


the whirlpool hops do get ibu, its only minimal and when I WP for 5mins I don't include them to the total Ibu count. Plus the recipe calls for a flameout addition and I do a whirlpool. 

The Citra with this is an awesome player.....you get a massive pungent citrus aroma on the nose and then you get all that amarillo/centennial flavour on the palate that is smooth.


----------



## bconnery (9/11/14)

Putting down a lagerery thing for summer.
Grain split is because that's how much pilsner malt I had left
Ditto on the Moteuka

Recipe Specifications

```
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l      
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.9 IBUs


Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2100.00 g             Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM)            Grain         2        44.7 %        
2600.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         1        55.3 %        
45.00 g               Motueka [6.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           4        11.8 IBUs     
15.00 g               Pacific Gem [16.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min    Hop           3        25.1 IBUs     
2.0 pkg               Yeast (Mangrove Jack #M84 Bohemian Lager Yeast         5        -
```


----------



## fletcher (10/11/14)

making a summery kolsch-ish, blonde-ish...thing. got converted to a blonde as i decided to add some crystal and for some reason my mash efficiency sucked and had to add a bit of DME. should be an easy drinker nonetheless.

97 pils and a smidge of DME
3 crystal
1.046
tettnang to 24 IBU at 60 and 10
wy1007 at 16C


----------



## philmud (13/11/14)

Variation on Lord Raja Goomba's "Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of the Galaxy" from the recipe DB. I also plan on dry hopping with citra, galaxy and mosaic. Please excuse the screen shots, I CBF typing it out on my phone.


----------



## Weizguy (13/11/14)

Today it's the American blonde ale - easy drinking, and likely a house beer come the revolution (10-tap keezer build)

American Blonde - aka Blonde Hottie
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 13/11/2014 
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 30.64 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky w manifold and 58 litre keggle 
Actual Efficiency: TBC % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 38.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pils (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 95.2 % 
0.23 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
26.00 gm Glacier [6.30%] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Rogue Pacman (Wyeast #VSS Pacman) [Starter 1500 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Color: 9.4 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 19.6 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.4 % (3.8-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % 
Actual Calories: 456 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 3.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.73 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 19.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 15.32 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.17 L of water at 70.9 C 64.0 C 20 min 
Step Add 2.00 L of water at 91.6 C 67.0 C 40 min 
Mash Out Add 6.89 L of water at 98.6 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Any questions, it's a simple beer, where the gorgeous floral hops (60 min boil) come through to the final beer. Prost!


----------



## Tahoose (13/11/14)

Simple APA for the work Xmas party

90% Ale
5% Wheat
5% Med Crystal

cube hop
Amarillo 1g/ltr
Ahtanum 1g/ltr
Cascade 1g/ltr

dry hop
Ahtanum 1g/ltr
Citra 1.5g/ltr

OG 1:050
30 IBU
US05


----------



## jefin (13/11/14)

Put this down last weekend on my new rig. Ended up at 1.060, bit of an overshoot but happy given it was my first run.

*Kohatu APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 8.6 (EBC): 17.0
Bitterness (IBU): 39.7 (Average)

81.82% Pale Ale Malt
7.79% Munich I
3.9% Carapils
3.9% Crystal Medium
2.6% Amber Malt

0.4 g/L Columbus (16.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Kohatu (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Cheers Jefin


----------



## Byran (13/11/14)

Im gonna make a thing, with a bunch of centennial in it.


----------



## mofox1 (13/11/14)

Byran said:


> Im gonna make a thing, with a bunch of centennial in it.


And then whack it with a stick, with all the children standing underneath trying to catch the green "candy"?


----------



## slcmorro (13/11/14)

Just cubed a Hefe for summer... first time racking onto fruit, so I'm thinking about racking it onto 2kgs of fresh (washed) strawberries from a mates patch. 

*Summer Hefe* (Weizen/Weissbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 18.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

63.83% Wheat Malt
31.91% Pilsner
4.26% Carapils (Dextrine)

1.7 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (13/11/14)

ESB I think. Got 1272 and 1469 arriving tomorrow. Enjoy having apa and esb on tap regularly, got a summery ale, tripel and alt all conditioning and a mild on tap.
Saison and lager coming up in the next few weeks to prepare for unpleasant weather, plus another alt (all weather drink that one).


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/11/14)

slcmorro said:


> Just cubed a Hefe for summer... first time racking onto fruit, so I'm thinking about racking it onto 2kgs of fresh (washed) strawberries from a mates patch.
> 
> *Summer Hefe* (Weizen/Weissbier)
> 
> ...


Hey,

I love a hefe, really quaffable beer that is polar opposite to the IPA, IIPA hop heavy beers I have all the time.

A higher % of wheat is what Ive been tempted to do on my next hefe, normally its a even split with wheat and pils/ale malt but with a 2% melanoiden addition, tried a few without it and prefer the mel malt in that style....why the carapils?

Dan


----------



## slcmorro (13/11/14)

I did the carapils because I like a little more substance to my Hefes. I'm by no means an expert wheat beer maker, or even an expert at anything brewing, but I really enjoy that little bit more body and flavour that carapils gives when I can't do a step-mash.

I also like to use more than 50% wheat in my Hefes, just for the flavour it gives.

This was an extended mash by the way, as I left work at 3pm, heated strike water and milled and mashed and managed to get back to work by 4pm. I think an extended mash with more wheat and less Pils is a good idea as the wheat has no diastic power (starch conversion) to speak of.

If I had the time, I'd probably have done a step mash or a decoction mash, which would probably render the carapils un-necessary.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/11/14)

I like that increased wheat %, I think I may try it. Usually my witbier a are about 60% + wheat so why not the hefe. The melanoiden at 2% really adds that body you need, it's replicates a decoction and makes the beer better. Try it on the next one.


----------



## indica86 (14/11/14)

Alright, IPA time.
Hop schedule based on Sierra Nevada Torpedo.

Recipe: Hop2iT IV
Style: American IPA
————————–
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 14.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 66.6 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
3.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston)
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L
40.00 g Magnum - Boil 90.0 min
30.00 g Magnum - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 min
30.00 g Mt. Hood - Steep/Whirlpool 20 min
20.00 g Citra - Dry Hop 5.0 Days
20.00 g Magnum - Dry Hop 5.0 Days
20.00 g Mt. Hood - Dry Hop 5.0 Days

Pacific Ale yeast
————————————————————————————-

Brew number 2!

Recipe: Don't Mention the War III
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.8 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

2.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 1 50.0 %
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 50.0 %
15.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 20.3 IBUs
50.00 g Riwaka - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 4 8.5 IBUs
1.0 pkg German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) [ Yeast 5 -

—————————-


----------



## manticle (14/11/14)

Where'd you get the riwaka?


----------



## indica86 (14/11/14)

http://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/hops/other-hops-riwaka-nz-100g


----------



## manticle (15/11/14)

Yum. Cheers.


----------



## mofox1 (15/11/14)

indica86 said:


> http://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/hops/other-hops-riwaka-nz-100g


Looks good!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (15/11/14)

My first time using Riwaka today.

Ross's Summer Ale grain bill to 1.050 and all Riwaka to about 40IBU.
60min, 10min, and cube hopped. 

Will use BRY-97.


----------



## CrookedFingers (15/11/14)

This was last night.

5thirty IPA.
5kg Maris otter
300g Gladfields toffee 
200g medium crystal
15g warrior @ 60
10g cascade @ 45
10g magnum @ 45
5g cascade @ 35
10g magnum @ 35
5g magnum @ 25
5g cascade @ 5
15g Simcoe @ 5

ABV - 6.7%
IBU- 71

Safely cubed.

Today,
Master of the vessel pale ale.

3kg Maris otter
500g trad ale.

12g warrior @ 60
10g magnum @ 5

ABV - 4.5%
IBU - 29

About to dough in.

Cheers 


CF


----------



## DU99 (15/11/14)

Heard few good things about Gladfields toffee..


----------



## CrookedFingers (15/11/14)

So nice even just to munch on !
Really is kinda like eating toffee ! It's very chewy.
Looking forward to was it brings to a brew. Hope 300g wasn't excessive ! 


CF


----------



## jefin (16/11/14)

Had a crack at a fancy pants clone today

*Fancy Pants* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 11.7 (EBC): 23.1
Bitterness (IBU): 33.2 (Average)

66.04% Pale Ale Malt
21.56% Munich II
7.01% Crystal 60
4.18% Carared
1.21% Chocolate, Pale

0.8 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Galaxy (14.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

F'n thermometer broke in the kettle :angry2: Just when she finished chilling. Oh well good excuse to buy a good filter!! Will never use a floating thermometer again!


----------



## Helles (16/11/14)

Brewed today a light lager lawnmower type of beer Loosely based around an Octoberfest with some fairly random hops
Mostly used leftover hops 


Batch Size: 128.00 l
Boil Time: 90 min
Efficiency: 77%

 11.00 kg Pilsen (BestMälz) 50.0 % 
5.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) 25.0 %
5.50 kg Vienna 25.0 % 

150.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min19.8 IBUs 
13.00 g NZ Saaz [7.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min 2.4 IBUs
30.00 g Styrian Goldings [4.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min 1.7 IBUs 
14.00 g Czech Saaz [3.60 %] - Boil 30.0 min 0.6 IBUs
33.00 g Tettnang [3.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min  0.5 IBUs
60.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min 1.3 IBUs 
3.0 pkg (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) 
 2.0 pkg (DCL/Fermentis #S-23) 



3.5 g Yeast nutrient
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]2.30 g Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining[/SIZE]

Bitterness: 26.4 IBUs
Est Color: 4.8 SRM
Measured Original Gravity: 1.041 


No chilled 4 cubes 
And chilled 20lts pitched 1 pkt of 34/70
will add 1 cube and 2 pkts 34/70 tomoro


----------



## BlueMutt (16/11/14)

All In Pale Ale
Clearing the freezer of last years home grown Chinook and Victoria hops

50ltrs

8kg Pils
3kg Munich 
.2kg Caramunich
65/60-71/20-77
1050 OG

Citra @ 60
Victoria leaf @ 0
Chinook leaf @ 0
Citra @ 0
20 min whirlpool
45 IBU

WLP001 18deg


----------



## mje1980 (17/11/14)

Red ale

81.8% MO
12.8% Vienna
3.8% cara aroma
.8% brown malt
.8% roasted barley

Challenger 60

1.045
17 IBU 

Scottish ale yeast


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/11/14)

Going for something sessionable, flavourful and red.

Little Red Ale II
57.5% Pale
30% Munich
8% Caraaroma
2% Caramunich III
2% Amber

69/72/78 for 40/10/Raise bag

FWH Super Alpha
Northdown and Brambling Cross in cube.
OG 1040 (3.6% alc)
25 IBU
30 EBC
WLP028 Edingburgh Ale and maybe WLP041 Pacific Ale for cube II with some dry hopping.


----------



## mofox1 (17/11/14)

jefin said:


> Had a crack at a fancy pants clone today
> 
> *Fancy Pants* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))
> 
> ...


Just the name is enough of a reason to try this one out. Plus it looks pretty much bang on what the missus likes, and it's a good move to make sure that she approves of the obsession.

Might have to play with the balance of grains to get the gist, and sub the galaxy for ella (tastes about the same anyway)...

Hope the busted thermometer didn't wreck the brew?


----------



## jefin (17/11/14)

Hi mofox 

Pretty sure the brew will be fine, was just the glass outer and the balast of a floating thermometer. Will make sure it's really well filtered after the ferment.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## technobabble66 (17/11/14)

2 late entries: Two attempts at a red saison, both for swaps (vic & MM);

*Poignarder Rouge Saison*
[Brewed on the 11/11/14]
Vol = 23.5
OG = 1.045
FG = 1.004 
IBU = 23.4 - the Horizon & Select are old, so maybe more like 15-17 IBU(?)
EBC = 35.9 - this seemed to be about right for a deep red.
alc = 5.4%

3kg Wey Boh Pilsner
1.2kg Wey Wheat malt
0.15kg Midnight Wheat
0.15kg Wey Acidulated

2g CaSO4 + 2g CaCl2 into mash & boil, 
0.8g CaSO4 + 0.8g CaCl2 into sparge

Mash roughly 55/62/69/72/78 for 10/20/30/20/5
25L Mash, 10L Sparge

10g Horizon @0min
10g Horizon @20min
10g Select @ 20min
10g Hallertau Mitt @ 20min
Irish Moss 1/2 tab at 10mins

Pitched a rehydrated packet of Belle Saison into it at 20°C.


-------------------------------------
*US Commie Saison*
[brewed yesterday, 16/11/14]
Vol = 25 (became 26L)
OG = 1.043 (became 1.052)
FG = 1.008 (became 1.006)
IBU = 20.4 (became 18, but a 15min steep might add a few more IBUs)
EBC = 35.2 (became 34.3)
alc = 4.9% (became 6.4%)

3kg Wey Boh Pilsner
1.2kg Wey Wheat malt
0.14kg Roasted Barley
0.05 CaraAroma
0.15kg Wey Acidulated

2g CaSO4 + 2g CaCl2 into mash & boil, 
0.8g CaSO4 + 0.8g CaCl2 + 0.3g Citric acid into sparge

Mash 55/63/68/72/78 for 10/30/30/20/5
24L Mash, 10L Sparge

10g Simcoe @20min
15g Cascade @20min
7g Nelson @ 20min
Irish Moss 1/2 tab at 10mins

Pitched a rehydrated packet of Belle Saison into it at 20°C.

[all the adjusted figures on this brew are due to having to adjust my spreadsheet to 95% efficiency to achieve the same OG as measured. WTF?!]


----------



## mje1980 (17/11/14)

Danish gold

73.5% dingemans pils
10.2% dextrose
8.2% carahell 
8.2% wheat malt

Tettnanger 60 

Long low mash for über low finishing gravity.

1.031
11 IBU

I'd normally use Danish lager for this but I've got 2 packs of 34/70 in the fridge. I'm planning on pitching them both cold ( 6c ). I figure it should be enough yeast considering it's such a low gravity lager and there is some dex. See what happens.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/11/14)

Brewing this weekend for Xmas

_*Golden Ale 7 - Citra/Cascade*_

OG - 1.041
FG - 1.008
ABV - 4.1%
IBU - 20
EBC - 8
Vol - 22Lt
BH Eff - 65%

75% Golden Promise Ale Malt
25% Bestz Wheat Malt

10g Gypsum to the mash and 5g to the boil = 125ppm Calcium & 300ppm Sulphate

Mashed at 64c/40m, 73c/20m, 78c/30m

60min Boil

23g Citra @ 10m
23g Cascade @ 10m

Yeast Nutrient @ Whirlfloc @ 5mins

Fermented with WLP001 @ 16c for 5days, raise to 20c to finished ferment.

Dry hopped with Citra/Cascade combo 2g/L for 5days @ 20c

Cold Crash for 3days @ 4c and package

B)


----------



## hwall95 (20/11/14)

Just finished brewing and cleaning up this:

Dark English Mild:
Est OG: 1.037 IBU: 24

3.5kg Maris Otter (Bairds)
300g Biscuit (Dingemans)
250g Crystal Malt Pale (Bairds)
100g Crystal, Dark (Bairds)
100g Choc Malt Pale (Bairds)
0.03kg Black Malt (Bairds)
45g Fuggle at 60min
London Ale III Yeast.

Originally I was aiming for 18 IBU however my pre-boil efficiency came out as 87% which was a lot higher then my estimate of 70% (Only my second AG so best to under guess) so I upped the IBU to balance the beer out. I think I was 1.5L larger of final boil volume so hopefully that will help drop the gravity as according the to beersmith the increased efficency will change it from 3.5% to 4.4% which wasn't what I really was going for..

Since the extra 1.5L didn't fit into my cubes I cooled it down and added it into my starter, so my starter should be roaring to go tomorrow and hopefully will be able to finish the beer by the 29th.


----------



## CrookedFingers (20/11/14)

Hey all.
This is quickly becoming my house beer.
Hops change depending on what's in the freezer.

Master of the Vessel pale ale V2

3kg Maris otter
500g trad ale
12g warrior @ 60
25g halletauer @ 5
About 29 IBU
4.5%
18 L

Probably use WLP001.

Clears up nicely after a couple of weeks in the keg.
Easy drinker.






CF


----------



## Pogierob (20/11/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Hey all.
> This is quickly becoming my house beer.
> Hops change depending on what's in the freezer.
> 
> ...


just got a bash of maris and I have some trad left so I might give this a crack!!


----------



## waggastew (21/11/14)

Sitting in the garage brewing a Pilsener while listening to the cricket, not a bad way to spend a Friday night.

BGP-1
German Pilsner (Pils)
Based on BCS Recipe c/o Jamil

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 55.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 40 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner (100%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1/2tsp of gypsum and calcium chloride
Whirlfloc and yeast nutrient.
Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 10°C with WLP833 - German Bock Lager


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Black n Tan (21/11/14)

waggastew said:


> Hop Bill
> ----------------
> 40.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
> 15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
> 15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)


I think you could be bit more generous with the late hops. Well that's the way I like my pils anyway.


----------



## waggastew (21/11/14)

Black n Tan said:


> I think you could be bit more generous with the late hops. Well that's the way I like my pils anyway.


Cool, might chuck in a bit more towards the end, 5min?


----------



## Black n Tan (21/11/14)

waggastew said:


> Cool, might chuck in a bit more towards the end, 5min?


That is exact schedule I use: battering, 15, 5 and 0 min additions. I would double the additions if the IBU remains in check.

EDIT: I am drinking one right now that has 1.4g/[email protected]', 1g/[email protected]' and [email protected]'. It is only 2 weeks into lagering (quality control) and probably a little hoppy at the moment, but it is showing the signs of being a great pils in a few weeks time.


----------



## jyo (22/11/14)

Aiming for this tonight, motivation pending.

Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g):  85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 10.4 (EBC): 20.5
Bitterness (IBU): 41.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 80

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (90.91%)
0.200 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (3.64%)
0.200 kg Biscuit (3.64%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.82%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
35.0 g Bobek Slovenia Pellet (3.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## mofox1 (22/11/14)

Half way through these beauties. Stopped for dinner, hopefully will get a few extra points out of the extended batch sparges.

Cube 1: *Chinook Gold* (American Amber Ale)
Cube 2: *Columbus Blindside* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 10.4 (EBC): 20.5
Bitterness (IBU): Cube 1: 31.7, Cube 2: 48 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

61% Maris Otter Malt
15% Amber Malt
15% Wheat Malt
5% Crystal 30
4% Caramunich III

0.4 g/L Cascade (US) (6.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Chinook (12.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)

*Cube 1* (Chinook Gold) cube hopped with:
0.4 g/L Cascade (US) (6.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Chinook (12.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

*Cube 2* (Columbus Blindside) cube hopped with:
1.2 g/L Columbus (13.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Will ferment with Mangrove Jack's M44 - U.S. West Coast Ale, probably.


----------



## mofox1 (22/11/14)

mofox1 said:


> *Cube 1* (Chinook Gold) cube hopped with:
> 0.4 g/L Cascade (US) (6.9% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.5 g/L Chinook (12.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
> 
> ...


Ended up 1.051... wee bit stronger. It'll do.

Hops g/L were for full 46L, actual amounts were 20g Casc & 25 Chinook into cube 1, & 60g Columbus into #2.

Cleanup postponed for tomorrow... again.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/11/14)

My first brew milling my own grain - thanks yob for the mill.



*Weizen Up Grumpy*
Weizen/Weissbier

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.794
Total Hops (g): 15.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 13.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.397 kg Pilsner (50%)
2.397 kg Wheat Malt (50%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Coriander Seed @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Orange Peel @ 30 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 18°C with Safbrew WB-06

*Notes*
----------------
Mash Schedule


52 - 10 minutes
63 - 50 minutes
72 - 10 minutes
78 - 10 minutes

11/19/2014 7:20:15 PM : 

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Mitchlj73 (23/11/14)

manticle said:


> plus another alt (all weather drink that one).


Hey Manticle, I haven't brewed an Alt yet, what is you go to Alt recipe?


----------



## mje1980 (23/11/14)

Irish mild

78.1% Maris otter
9.4% medium crystal ( Simpsons )
9.4% oat malt
3.1% pale choc

Challenger @ 60 mins

1.038
19 IBU


Haven't brewed one for a while ( I really prefer these through an engine but don't have one ), and I thought I'd try the Irish ale yeast.


----------



## manticle (23/11/14)

Mitch_76 said:


> Hey Manticle, I haven't brewed an Alt yet, what is you go to Alt recipe?


German pils to 50% base malt
25% each (base) weyernann vienna and munich 1.

Touch of biscuit and aromatic, enough chocolate to get a copper colour.
Step mash with decoctions, hopped to about 45 ibu with spalt, a mix of spalt and tett or tett and styrians. Additions at 60, 10 and 0, no chilled.
Wyeast 1007 at 14 degrees. Cold condition 3+ weeks.
It's in the recipe db but linking is a huge pain on this phone. If I remember, I'll hunt up the link tomorrow at work.

Yesterday's brew was a session apa keg filler - maris and schooner malt, hint of biscuit and crystal, my anonymous us hop I mentioned a few brews ago with a smidge of early chinook and some late ekg. 1272 yeast.


----------



## mje1980 (23/11/14)

I've got a red ale going on wy Scottish ale so I'm going to try my first Scottish export on the cake.

98.5% Maris otter
1.5% roasted barley

Challenger 60 mins

1.059
20ibu

Wyeast Scottish ale.


----------



## mje1980 (24/11/14)

Just took pure boil sample. 1.050 hmm, might end up a little bigger than I'd expected. Oh well  guess it'll be a wee wee heavy. Doesn't sound quite right does it?


----------



## Nizmoose (25/11/14)

Decided that to celebrate finishing my degree I'd reward myself with a brew day. Did a 23L batch of a blonde ale for my megaswill loving brothers and mates:

1.7kg Black Rock Light LME 
1.7kg Black Rock Ultra Light LME 
250g LDME 
100g White Sugar 
50g Crystal 60L

22g Centennial 8.2% AA @ 60 minutes 
10g Cascade 7% AA @ 5 minutes 

All went to plan pitched a little high (25c) but hoping all has gone well! Only one ag batch down and I already miss mashing


----------



## hwall95 (25/11/14)

Mashing at the moment:

American Pale Ale:
Est OG: 1.050 IBU: 40
Est FG: 1.013. EBC: 16

4kg Maris Otter
800g Munich I
270g Wheat Malt
270g Light Crystal
5g Citra at 60min
40g Amarillo in cube
40g Centennial in cube 
20g Citra, Amarillo, Centennial Dry Hop
M44 West Coast Yeast


----------



## mje1980 (26/11/14)

Porter 

75% MO
7.5% med xtal
7.5% oat malt
6.3% pale choc
3.8% brown malt

Challenger 60

Irish ale yeast

1.046
19 IBU


----------



## scon (26/11/14)

So I just put three batches into the fermenting fridge,

a malty APA with Citra and Amarillo - 1.048SG, 40IBU.
a 40% Rye Dank IPA. 1.067SG, 78IBU
Aldi juice cider.
This weekend I'm planning on making a Berliner Weiss (which reminds me to get the starter going when I get home tonight) and I might make my first ever Pilsner - will be interesting to see how that goes.

That should get me through most of the silly season methinks (all except the cider I'm making double batches and no-chilling)

I think I need to buy some more kegs.


----------



## vykuza (26/11/14)

I just cubed up an easy drinker for Christmas:

Summer Summer Ale

2.5kg Golden Promise
2.5kg BB Wheat Malt
200g acid malt

mash at 65c

Summer hops 5.3%:
20g at 30 mins
30g at 5
30g at 0

Will be fermented with American Ale Yeast Blend nice and cool for the crispness.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/11/14)

scon said:


> So I just put three batches into the fermenting fridge,
> 
> a 40% Rye Dank IPA. 1.067SG, 78IBU


crikey Scon....40% thats hefty.

Id be interested to see the recipe for that one, more so for the Dank Hop combo but also to see how the rest of that fits together with such a % of Rye.


----------



## mofox1 (26/11/14)

mje1980 said:


> 7.5% oat malt


Hadn't considered malted oat, or even knew it existed... damn this eye-opening forum! 

How does malted oat go in the mash as compared to (unmalted) rolled outs?

(Recipe looks good too.)


----------



## scon (26/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> crikey Scon....40% thats hefty.
> 
> Id be interested to see the recipe for that one, more so for the Dank Hop combo but also to see how the rest of that fits together with such a % of Rye.


Wait - I see my early notes and it looks like it was closer to 35% rye... still the most I've ever put into a beer. I went high on the caramel ~ 8% and a fair bit of chocolate to increase colour and body - will be interesting to see if it turns out well.

For hops I've just used a mixture of Chinook and CTZ with additions at 60/30/15 and flameout.

Yeah - no idea how it'll actually turn out but it should be interesting anyways.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/11/14)

mofox1 said:


> Hadn't considered malted oat, or even knew it existed... damn this eye-opening forum!
> 
> How does malted oat go in the mash as compared to (unmalted) rolled outs?
> 
> (Recipe looks good too.)


I prefer the flaked or rolled oats, they imparts a smoother creamier finsih to the beer to what malted oats do.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/11/14)

scon said:


> Wait - I see my early notes and it looks like it was closer to 35% rye... still the most I've ever put into a beer. I went high on the caramel ~ 8% and a fair bit of chocolate to increase colour and body - will be interesting to see if it turns out well.
> 
> For hops I've just used a mixture of Chinook and CTZ with additions at 60/30/15 and flameout.
> 
> Yeah - no idea how it'll actually turn out but it should be interesting anyways.


Thanks Scon, hope your dry hopping with them too :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980 (26/11/14)

mofox1 said:


> Hadn't considered malted oat, or even knew it existed... damn this eye-opening forum! How does malted oat go in the mash as compared to (unmalted) rolled outs?(Recipe looks good too.)


Never had much luck with normal oats, never noticed that creaminess in the body or smoothness, regardless of using traditional, rolled, quick, added to the mash, cereal mashed ( 19% in a mild ) so I just use malted oats. Don't use them very much but I found them when I was looking for crystal so figured they'd be good for a porter. Ive used malted a few times before but can't really remember how much contribution they made. Last time was only 3% so we'll see this time.

If I don't feel that I can pick up any contribution this time i won't get them again. Could be me though, I've had commercial oatmeal stouts that I don't think we're more creamy than others. Maybe I'm expecting too much, or have poor taste buds haha


----------



## mofox1 (26/11/14)

scon said:


> Wait - I see my early notes and it looks like it was closer to 35% rye... still the most I've ever put into a beer. I went high on the caramel ~ 8% and a fair bit of chocolate to increase colour and body - will be interesting to see if it turns out well.
> 
> For hops I've just used a mixture of Chinook and CTZ with additions at 60/30/15 and flameout.
> 
> Yeah - no idea how it'll actually turn out but it should be interesting anyways.


Did a similar bill a while back, 46.5% MO, 30% Rye, 20% Wheat, 3% CaraAroma, 0.5% Roasted Wheat
Tett & Perle for bittering, and some Ella 0mins to get to around 40 IBUs.

The caraaroma packs a serious punch... could have sworn it was a ~10% crystal beer when drinking it.

Finished up the last bottle on the weekend, and damn I was sad there wasn't more! It might even make house beer status.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/11/14)

mje1980 said:


> Never had much luck with normal oats, never noticed that creaminess in the body or smoothness, regardless of using traditional, rolled, quick, added to the mash, cereal mashed ( 19% in a mild ) so I just use malted oats. Don't use them very much but I found them when I was looking for crystal so figured they'd be good for a porter. Ive used malted a few times before but can't really remember how much contribution they made. Last time was only 3% so we'll see this time.
> 
> If I don't feel that I can pick up any contribution this time i won't get them again. Could be me though, I've had commercial oatmeal stouts that I don't think we're more creamy than others. Maybe I'm expecting too much, or have poor taste buds haha


Ive had similar thoughts on my very short exp with using rolled oats (I just boiled crap outta them until gluggy and added to mash at beginning)... mouthfeel is no different to any other beer and I found there was an odd flavour in the stout I could only attribute to cooked oats...

Nice to know there are malted oats around but wonder given how many people rave about oatmeal stouts or stouts using oats for mouthfeel, whether there is some fundamental part of the process we are omitting???


----------



## scon (26/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Thanks Scon, hope your dry hopping with them too :icon_drool2:


Oh yeah, of course about 1g/L each of both CTZ and Chinook.


----------



## mje1980 (26/11/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Ive had similar thoughts on my very short exp with using rolled oats (I just boiled crap outta them until gluggy and added to mash at beginning)... mouthfeel is no different to any other beer and I found there was an odd flavour in the stout I could only attribute to cooked oats...
> Nice to know there are malted oats around but wonder given how many people rave about oatmeal stouts or stouts using oats for mouthfeel, whether there is some fundamental part of the process we are omitting???


Dunno, I tried in the mash a few times. Might have made a tiny difference but not huge. Then I tried a cereal mash, 19% of the grist as oats. It was a mild and again, maybe a slight difference, but not huge. 

Now I'll end up using oats in the next few brews, thanks !!


Pratty what's your % and process ??


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/11/14)

Hi mje,

When I made my first oatmeal stout I used 12% malted oats, second time round changed that to 12% flaked oats and that style was far better for it. The flaked oats gave a much more creamy, oily malt flavour with a persistent head. I plan to use the same amount on my next OS but this time toast the oats at 170c for 20mins to brown them before mashing and that will get a new flavour. 

On my AAA I have started to add 5% flaked oats and this help to smooth the amount of crystal malts I was using and also give that extra fluffy head retention. At 5% it doesn't impart the oiliness that it can when you make a stout at + 10%.

Finally I use a small amount (2%) when making my Black IPA, it's combined with small amounts of other malts like roasted barley, midnight wheat and melnoiden, combined I find a smoother finish to what can be more stout like without the oats or melanoiden.

There are a few examples of what I have used and tweaked with recipes adding oats, it certainly doesn't add any kind of wow factor to the beer but it certainly aids in contributing to the overall flavour and desired outcome I like with my beers.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fletcher (26/11/14)

Nick R said:


> I just cubed up an easy drinker for Christmas:
> 
> Summer Summer Ale
> 
> ...


looks a winner mate. i've been meaning to make almost the exact same brew. will have to do it early in the new year if not before.


----------



## yum beer (26/11/14)

Pale for the masses Xmas day.

Concerto
Pils
Wheat
touch of sugar

POR bittering
Galaxy and Citra from 15 minutes down

4.6%
32IBU

Gravity sample tastes and smells amazing.
Can't wait for this one.


----------



## yum beer (26/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> When I made my first oatmeal stout I used 12% malted oats, second time round changed that to 12% flaked oats and that style was far better for it. The flaked oats gave a much more creamy, oily malt flavour with a persistent head. I plan to use the same amount on my next OS but this time toast the oats at 170c for 20mins to brown them before mashing and that will get a new flavour.


Be careful with toasting Pratty.
I toast some of the Maris in a Sam Smith India Ale clone I make,
175c for 15minutes and they are almost burnt, certainly fills the house with smoke when you open the oven at the end.
Maybe the oats will take the heat a bit longer, I don't know but i'd be keeping a good eye on it...or if you have bad eyes, keep a bad eye on it.


----------



## mje1980 (27/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi mje,
> When I made my first oatmeal stout I used 12% malted oats, second time round changed that to 12% flaked oats and that style was far better for it. The flaked oats gave a much more creamy, oily malt flavour with a persistent head. I plan to use the same amount on my next OS but this time toast the oats at 170c for 20mins to brown them before mashing and that will get a new flavour.
> On my AAA I have started to add 5% flaked oats and this help to smooth the amount of crystal malts I was using and also give that extra fluffy head retention. At 5% it doesn't impart the oiliness that it can when you make a stout at + 10%.
> Finally I use a small amount (2%) when making my Black IPA, it's combined with small amounts of other malts like roasted barley, midnight wheat and melnoiden, combined I find a smoother finish to what can be more stout like without the oats or melanoiden.
> ...



Cheers mate. Guess what I'll be brewing soon haha. I'll give the flaked oats a go once I'm finished the malted. Might do identical stouts with flaked vs malted.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/11/14)

yum beer said:


> Be careful with toasting Pratty.
> I toast some of the Maris in a Sam Smith India Ale clone I make,
> 175c for 15minutes and they are almost burnt, certainly fills the house with smoke when you open the oven at the end.
> Maybe the oats will take the heat a bit longer, I don't know but i'd be keeping a good eye on it...or if you have bad eyes, keep a bad eye on it.


thanks for that, I will lower the temp to 150c and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/11/14)

mje1980 said:


> Cheers mate. Guess what I'll be brewing soon haha. I'll give the flaked oats a go once I'm finished the malted. Might do identical stouts with flaked vs malted.


Definately go with the malted, then try the flaked. I just use an Aldi brand of flaked oats which is $1.80 for 1kg. For me the flaked was a better beer.

Something to research is doing a beta glucon rest for the oats. its done for 20mins at 30-35c. I have done it with and without and couldnt say if it matters.


----------



## mje1980 (27/11/14)

Oh yeah the beta rest, I tried that too haha same deal. Poor taste buds probably


----------



## IsonAd (27/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Finally I use a small amount (2%) when making my Black IPA, it's combined with small amounts of other malts like roasted barley, midnight wheat and melnoiden, combined I find a smoother finish to what can be more stout like without the oats or melanoiden.
> .


+1. My black IPA also has a small amount of oats which I find to give it a smooth finish and improved mouthfeel.


----------



## mje1980 (27/11/14)

Oaked porter

78.9% MO 
6.1% sugaz
5.3% medium crystal
5.3% pale choc
2.6% black
1.8% cara aroma

Challenger 60,10

1.068
33 IBU

Irish ale

Once it's done, I'm going to add 60g of rum soaked oak dominoes for 4-6 weeks then I'll bottle.


----------



## CrookedFingers (27/11/14)

Another pale.

81.7% MO
13.6% wheat
4.6% crystal dark 

20g Warrior @ 60
25g Magnum @ 5
(May be slightly unbalanced I know)
55 IBU 

Not sure what yeast yet.


CF


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/11/14)

CrookedFingers said:


> Another pale.
> 
> 81.7% MO
> 13.6% wheat
> ...


not really CF, I think that will be along the lines of the true American IPA, east coast style with lots of bittering from the 60m addition.

I have my New Years Eve East Coast IPA planned using Warrior to 35ibu and Chinook to 17ibu from a 60min (52ibu) addition then using even amount of simcoe and centennial late in the kettle for flavor, will be solid bitterness lingering.

Reason for this is most of today's American IPA's ( which I Love :icon_drool2: ) are more about getting only 1/4 of the bitterness IBU from the 60m and loading up late/whirlpool & dry hop to attain the remainder, they are awesome that way and I make them like that but to change it up, solid bittering charge. :super:


----------



## CrookedFingers (28/11/14)

Cheers for that pratty.
I originally calculated the bitterness to be in the high 30's but that was on a 30 min boil, then auto pilot kicked in and I set my timers for an hour boil.
Haha.
Cubed it overnight and will whack it in the fermenter with some US05 today and get it going.


CF


----------



## Droopy Brew (28/11/14)

My first Irish red-
2.5kg MO
1kg Mun 2
1kg Rye
600g Crystal 50
300g Crystal Wheat
100g Choc dark.

EKG 30g @ 60
EKG 20g @ 20
Yeast WPL002 Eng Ale.

Vol 21lL,
OG 1.059
FG 1.016

5 days in and it is almost done and looking ruby red and clear as a bell.

Another 2 points to go and it is tasting outstanding. Looking forward to trying this in a fortnight.


----------



## fletcher (28/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> not really CF, I think that will be along the lines of the true American IPA, east coast style with lots of bittering from the 60m addition.
> 
> I have my New Years Eve East Coast IPA planned using Warrior to 35ibu and Chinook to 17ibu from a 60min (52ibu) addition then using even amount of simcoe and centennial late in the kettle for flavor, will be solid bitterness lingering.
> 
> Reason for this is most of today's American IPA's ( which I Love :icon_drool2: ) are more about getting only 1/4 of the bitterness IBU from the 60m and loading up late/whirlpool & dry hop to attain the remainder, they are awesome that way and I make them like that but to change it up, solid bittering charge. :super:


aye. i prefer mine with a lot at 60 also


----------



## fraser_john (29/11/14)

Sach rest started on this puppy, American IPA 2014 #2

```
Brewing Date: Saturday November 29, 2014
Head Brewer:  
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       American IPA 2014 #2

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          24.00    Wort Size (L):    24.00
Total Grain (Kg):         7.00
Anticipated OG:          1.070    Plato:            17.14
Anticipated SRM:          11.6
Anticipated IBU:          70.7
Brewhouse Efficiency:       78 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 71.4     5.00 kg.  JW Pilsner                    Australia      1.037      1
 17.1     1.20 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
 11.4     0.80 kg.  Weyermann Caramunich I        Germany        1.036     51

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 32.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  13.50  40.3  60 min.
 40.00 g.     Chinook                           Pellet  13.00  17.6  10 min.
 45.00 g.     Calypso                           Pellet  15.30  12.8  5 min.
 45.00 g.     Victoria Secret                   Pellet  15.90   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----

Lallemand BRY-97 West Coast
```


----------



## fletcher (29/11/14)

put down a simple wheat for christmas

65 wheat
30 pils
5 munich
tettnang to 12/13 ibu
mangrove jack's #m20 at 19C

my first try with this yeast. hope it comes out as nice (albeit different) as wy3068. even at 19C it rocketed out the top of my fermenter and left a lovely crusty mess on the bottom of my fridge!


----------



## fraser_john (29/11/14)

fletcher said:


> put down a simple wheat for christmas
> 
> 65 wheat
> 30 pils
> ...


Be interested in hearing the outcome of this dry yeast, have two packs of it and yet to brew with it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/11/14)

Hi Fletcher and Fraser,

I used that M20 yeast mid year for a dunkelweizen and direct pitched it and fermented at 19c. Made a great beer. Not as solid as you will get from the wyeast or WL range for wheat's but certainly makes a great beer. I would use it again.


----------



## Judanero (29/11/14)

Mashing at the moment..


*Westside IPA*


48% JW Trad Ale
39.8% Red X
10.1% Wheat
1.1% Acidulated
1% Roast Barley


Mash in 54/10 64/60 72/10 Mash out 78/10


1g/L Magnum (13.5%AA) @ 60

1.92g/L Cascade (7.6%AA) @ 10
1.15g/L Citra (13%AA) @ 10
1.54g/L Willamette (4.8%AA) @ 10
Yeast nutrient @ 10

1.15g/L Cascade @ 1
1.15g/L Citra @ 1
1.15g/L [email protected]
Brewbrite @1

1.5g/L Cascade Dry hop
1.5g/L Citra Dry Hop
1.5g/L Willamette Dry Hop

Dry hop for 3 days @ crash chill

-----------------------
Wyeast 1217 (West Coast IPA) ferment at 20


----------



## hwall95 (29/11/14)

About to make a summer ale for my brother:

Est OG: 1.044 IBU: 29
Est FG: 1.008 EBC: 8

Malt
4.2 kg Maris Otter - 92%
0.35kg Torrified Wheat - 8%

Hops
35g Galaxy in Cube - Approx 1.5g/L
46g Dry Hop - 2g/L for three days

Yeast
US-05

Mash at 64 for 60 min, 60 min boil and no chill. Should be a good summer beer for him.


----------



## jyo (29/11/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Fletcher and Fraser,
> 
> I used that M20 yeast mid year for a dunkelweizen and direct pitched it and fermented at 19c. Made a great beer. Not as solid as you will get from the wyeast or WL range for wheat's but certainly makes a great beer. I would use it again.


Yep, I happily throw it in my fermenters for a good, reliable weizen that pleases everyone. It's more subtle than its liquid counterparts, but really nice. I've only run it at 17-18', and will push the temps up to 20+' for more banana next time.


----------



## manticle (29/11/14)

Just kegged a tripel after several weeks in the fridge (the beer, not me).
Drinking the remaining litre or so uncarbonated as I can't be arsed bottling (and my capper is at work).
I used to disappoint myself with my big belgian attempts but following a few basic rules has really made them shine. This one is great. Recipe a few pages ago.

Got 1007 swelling and about to crack grist for another alt as the current keg will blow any day and it's too damn tasty not to have around.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (29/11/14)

An American Wheat cubed this morning.
Jamil's recipe basically.

50% pale ale - 50% wheat
Willamette @ 60 min to 21 IBU
Willamette and Centennial cube hopped.

1.052 and will be fermented with WLP320.


----------



## sp0rk (29/11/14)

Doing a batch of Doc's Bavarian Weizen for xmas, as I didn't realise I was almost out of sessionable beers

*Doc's Bavarian Weizen* (Weizen/Weissbier)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 26.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

50% Boh Pils
50% Wheat Malt

2.4 g/L Hallertau Mittlefrueh (3.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Safbrew WB-06


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## indica86 (30/11/14)

Recipe: IndiSon

Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 68.4 IBUs


Ingredients:
------------ 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) 
2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) 
20.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit [14.10 %] - FWH 
50.00 g Experimental Grapefruit [17.00 %] - Steep Hop 20m 
40.00 g Citra [13.50 %] - Steep 20.0m

Yeast Bay Saison Blend


----------



## stakka82 (30/11/14)

After a hellish 18 months with recurring wild yeast infections it would appear I'm back in the game - fermenting in the cube.

Back to basics, big, bold and stanky. Pale ale malt/Columbus SMASH.

This was also a trial for a 45 min mash and 45 min boil. Went from cracking grains to finished in about 2.5 hours. 0 min additions are cube additions.

Back in the game IPA

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 5.6 (EBC): 11.0
Bitterness (IBU): 74.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

100% Pale Ale Malt

0.6 g/L Columbus (15% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
3.9 g/L Columbus (15% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.2 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 45 Minutes. Boil for 45 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Mangrove Jack M44 West Coast Ale


----------



## Steve (1/12/14)

Half way through the boil of a 5 kg SMASH with Voyager Veloria Buloke pale ale with Sorachi ace to 35 IBUS and SO5. Looking forward to the results. Gotta run....20 min addition is due NOW.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fraser_john (2/12/14)

```
American Wheat 2014 #2

Brewing Date: Tuesday December 02, 2014
Recipe:       American Wheat 2014 #2

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         4.70
Anticipated OG:          1.053    Plato:            13.20
Anticipated SRM:           3.2
Anticipated IBU:          22.9
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  4.3     0.20 kg.  Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany        1.037      2
 47.9     2.25 kg.  Weyermann Pale Wheat          Germany        1.038      2
 47.9     2.25 kg.  JWM Export Pilsner            Australia      1.037      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 14.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  14.00  22.9  60 min.
 15.00 g.     Citra                             Whole   11.50   0.0  0 min.
 15.00 g.     Calypso                           Pellet  15.30   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----
BRY-97 West Coast Ale
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/12/14)

This weekend.

Hefeweizen 3

OG - 1.046
FG - 1.011
ABV - 4.7%
IBU - 13
Vol - 20Lt
BH Eff - 65%

49% Pilsner Malt
49% Wheat Malt
2% Meladoiden

Hallertauer @ 60m

WLP300 @ 19c - picthed at 13c and allowed to warm to ferment temp, keep at 19c till day 4 and raise temp to 22c to finish.

Notes;

No Whirlfloc used, only 60min boil, cold crash over night before packaging and force carb.

Still wondering if I can use Cascade for the bittering instead of the noble euro hop??

B)


----------



## manticle (2/12/14)

Cascade will taste like cascade.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/12/14)

manticle said:


> Cascade will taste like cascade.


 :blink:


----------



## manticle (2/12/14)

So if you want cascade character in a hefe it will be ok. If not, stick with the hall mitt.


----------



## _Mick_ (2/12/14)

Putting this puppy down this arv.

Brown Town Porter

Estimate (brewtarget)
OG - 1.048
FG - 1.010
IBU - 23.7
75% efficiency

79% MO
8% Brown malt
8% Dark crystal
5% Choc

67* for 60m
75* for 10m

60min Fuggles - 20.7 IBU
10min Fuggles - 3 IBU

Danstar Nottingham @19*

1 vanilla bean in secondary 7 days


----------



## fraser_john (3/12/14)

Decided to make a gallery out of this brew day, can be found here



fraser_john said:


> ```
> American Wheat 2014 #2
> 
> Brewing Date: Tuesday December 02, 2014
> ...


----------



## menoetes (3/12/14)

Putting this down tomorrow - my first belgium wit and I'm quite excited...

50% Breiss 2-row
41% White wheat
5% Flaked Oats
4% Flaked Wheat
15g Bitter orange peel
1 tablespoon of coriander seed
zest of a lemon
zest of 2 limes
Wyeast 3944 Belgium Witbier

Hallertauer Mittelfrüh @ 60min to 11 IBUs
Hallertauer Mittelfrüh @ 20min to 5 IBUs

Here's hoping it goes well!


----------



## indica86 (3/12/14)

Clearing out some left over hops.

Recipe: NightRyedR IPA

Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 39.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 75.2 IBUs
------------
3.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) 
0.10 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) 
0.25 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) 
20.00 g Magnum [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
40.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [15.50 %] - Steep
36.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit [14.10 %] - Steep
35.00 g Centennial [9.40 %] - Steep
33.00 g Experimental Grapefruit [17.00 %] - Steep
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pacific Ale yeast


----------



## Bridges (3/12/14)

Was going to do this yesterday but had to obtain ingredients and make an attachment so I can drive my Marga mill with a drill.

Double emergency brew day to hopefully have something good to go for 13th Dec family xmas bash at my place. (If it's not ready by then well I guess I'll have a great new year!)

Mashing now
*Saison*
Wey Pils 74%
Wey Pale wheat 23%
Wey acidulated malt 3%

Saaz @ 45 min
EKG @ 15 min
Saaz and Tettnanger @ flameout

Belle saison yeast

And later I'll be doing

*H.I.H. IPA*
(hops I had)

Pale ale malt 53%
Pils 32%
Munich I 12%
Caramunich I 3%

Chinook, Citra, Magnum, Nortern Brewer @ 60 min
Cascade, Citra, Chinook, Northern Brewer @ 15 min
Cascade, Citra, Northern Brewer, Magnum dry hop down the track.

US-05

I can only fit 1 F.V. at a time into my temp controlled ferm chamber so the IPA will be in there and the Saison will be freestylin'
Then get 9 litres of each into a mini keg asap and bottle the rest for later (20 litre batches) 
Will be interesting to see how it all goes! Never doubled up on the one day before.


----------



## Bridges (3/12/14)

And as seems to be standard when I brew I'll be sheltering under the eave of my house as it pisses down...
Saison cubed... IPA strike water coming up to temp. Why don't I factor in things like cooking and eating dinner and putting the kids to bed in my brew day. They are eating into valuable brew time!


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Putting this down tomorrow - my first Belgium wit and I'm quite excited...
> 
> 1 tablespoon of coriander seed


if you can, get the coriander into a coffee grinder or through the mill to crush it up, it will impart more into the beer. ( my LHBS would always do that when I made a BW)

p.s. recipe looks great.


----------



## mje1980 (3/12/14)

Playing around with flaked barley and rolled oats. I'll repeat this with rolled oats next

White mild.

87.5% pils
12.5% flaked barley

Tettnanger 60

1.037
15 IBU

Wlp Irish ale


----------



## yum beer (3/12/14)

My first Saison, yesterday.

Pils 73%
Wheat 19%
Munich I 8%

Saaz 60 min 17 IBU
Summer 5 min 4 IBU

Belle Saison

Ambient in the garage....holding high 20's most of the day, low 20's overnight.

Dropped 1038 to 1022 in 24 hours,


----------



## mofox1 (3/12/14)

Bridges said:


> And as seems to be standard when I brew I'll be sheltering under the eave of my house as it pisses down...
> Saison cubed... IPA strike water coming up to temp. Why don't I factor in things like cooking and eating dinner and putting the kids to bed in my brew day. They are eating into valuable brew time!


Haha. Yes.... brew day with kids at my place goes something like: prep strike water at 2pm keeping curious children away, measure out grains at 2:15, fend off kids, crush at 3pm, let kids crush grains, tell kids to stop crushing grains, sort out tantrums, grush grains, flap about with hot/cold water to get strike temp right at 3:30, fend kids away from hot water, sort out tantrums because kids aren't allowed to burn themselves, mash in at 4pm, flap about getting mash temp right, go away, prep dinner, come back at 4:45 and start mash out, first sparge at 5pm, refil/recric at 5:30, cook dinner, second sparge at 6:00, refil/recirc, finish cooking dinner, eat dinner, put kids to bed..... aaaaaand at 8:30pm... 3rd/4th batch sparges and boil then happens in rapid succession** because there's no kids around.

This better be bloody good beer. Clean up next day because you're knackered.

**Also complete BS. I still end up finishing at 11pm.


----------



## djar007 (3/12/14)

I am brewing the Vic swap beer. It's down to 1.017.tastes good. I M pissed off with the beer bug. But i did extend the torpedo using string. It has spiked a bit. And the gravity is out by heaps. But i do love it like a child. https://www.thebeerbug.com/main/index.php?id=20000c2a6908b260


----------



## Bridges (4/12/14)

Oh well I'm off to bed. 40 litres give or take a couple of wort ready to go. Everything cleaned and packed away. I'd like to high five some one but everyone else is in bed. I'm not sure my better half would understand if I woke her for a high five right now.


----------



## djar007 (4/12/14)

Borat would be awake.


----------



## slcmorro (4/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> This weekend.
> 
> Hefeweizen 3
> 
> 2% Meladoiden


I'm still yet to try brewing with Melanoiden. I really enjoy the process of step mashing. Yet to try a decoction mash in my wheats. Have you done either and prefer it over adding Mela, or just like the simplicity of adding it?


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/12/14)

slcmorro said:


> I'm still yet to try brewing with Melanoiden. I really enjoy the process of step mashing. Yet to try a decoction mash in my wheats. Have you done either and prefer it over adding Mela, or just like the simplicity of adding it?


Havent got the equipment for a decoction so Ive only added the Mel for its simplicity. If you have the equipment & time it would be worth doing it then running with the Mel addition only to get comparison.


----------



## BlueMutt (5/12/14)

Black IPA

50ltr Batch

Pilsner 82%
Caraarroma 3.45%
Munich 3.45% (all I had)
Crystal 60 3.45%
67/60
72/20
77/10
mash out addition
Choc 3.45%
Roast 3.45%
1.066

Simcoe, Cascade, Centennial @ 60
Simcoe, Cascade, Centennial @ 10
Simcoe, Cascade, Centennial Whirlpool
63 IBU

1272 @ 18deg

1.066


----------



## slcmorro (5/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Havent got the equipment for a decoction


Don't you just need a pot on the stove?


----------



## mje1980 (5/12/14)

Pretty much. I think I've only ever done 2, and used a big stockpot. Can't say I noticed a difference, except one of them, a pils, ended up super attenuated, and came out about 6.6% or something. 

Keep thinking I'll try the full blown triple, but I never do. Step mashing is good enough for me, good enough that I step mash everything.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/12/14)

slcmorro said:


> Don't you just need a pot on the stove?


Id say that about all you would need.


----------



## mje1980 (5/12/14)

mje1980 said:


> Playing around with flaked barley and rolled oats. I'll repeat this with rolled oats next
> White mild.
> 87.5% pils
> 12.5% flaked barley
> ...


Silly me tried to brew while looking after the 3 kids on a Friday evening. They went nuts, as usual, so I ended up doing a 40 minute mash at 68c. I've heard BIAB should be 90mins, which I have always done so we'll see if it's an issue. I guess adding all the time to get to 72 then 76 it'd probably be a good hour anyway.

Ended up using MO and challenger also. Bit more mild like


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/12/14)

Well for a mild I made last year it was mashed at 68 for 60mins and then I heard that it should be at 70c for 30mins...after tasting the beer that was correct...70c/30m, so your mash will be ok Id say.


----------



## mje1980 (5/12/14)

Even for a mild I still normally do a low 60's rest, as I like a drier finish. Just got the shits with having to go inside and calm the kids down, so thought I'd skip the low 60's rest this time. 

How do you find that mild, attenuation and body wise?



Bloody kids. Oh well, the wife is at her Xmas party tonight, and I'll be at work tomorrow, so if the kids are tired and crappy I won't have to deal with it .


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/12/14)

I just checked the recipe and I mashed the following - 67c/45m, 72c/10m, 78c/10. OG was 1040, FG was 1.010 using WY1469 @ 20c which gave app attenuation of 74%.


----------



## mje1980 (5/12/14)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/12/14)

A bits n pieces APA cubed this morning.

91% Maris Otter
5% wheat
4% light xtal

Horizon @ 60minutes with Cascade, Centennial and Galaxy cube hopped.
1.050 and 45IBU.

Will use BRY-97 and probably dry hop with some combo of Cascade, Galaxy and Chinook.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/12/14)

This coming weekend aiming for a East Coast style IPA with a solid bittering charge @ 60mins of 45ibu and the rest from a 5min addition.

Normally Id have 20-30ibu from 60mins and do hop bursting late at 20,10, 5 for the rest which resembles more of a West Coast style.

*American IPA*

OG - 1.070
FG - 1.015
ABV - 6.9%
IBU - 75
EBC - 12

87.5% JW Ale
12.5% Munich

Mashed @ 65c/90mins, 78c/30mins

60min Boil

Warrior @ 60m - 30ibu
Chinook @ 60m - 15ibu

Simcoe/Centennial @ 5m - 30ibu

Whirlpool for 5mins and stand for 10min rest before CFC transfer to FV

Misc - 6:1 Sulphate/Chloride ratio, Whirlfloc, Yeast Nutrient, Pure Oxygen added to wort.

Fermented with WLP001 @ 19c - pitch at 17c ad raise to 19c during lag phase.

Dry Hopped with Simcoe/Centennial @ 5.5g/L :beerbang:


----------



## mofox1 (8/12/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> A bits n pieces APA cubed this morning.
> 
> 91% Maris Otter
> 5% wheat
> ...


Looks smashable :icon_drool2: ... but most of all impressed that your brew day was finished by midday! :blink:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/12/14)

mofox1 said:


> Looks smashable :icon_drool2: ... but most of all impressed that your brew day was finished by midday! :blink:


Hi mofox, I BIAB and for my past 4-5 brews I've been pre-boiling my water the night before to get rid of the chlorine. I find that the water is still pretty warm in the morning and that saves me quite a bit of ramp-up time.
One or both of my kids are usually up at 6:30 so I wander out to the car-hole, turn on the urn, and am raining in the grain by about 7.
Raise to mashout at 8:30.
Hoist bag at 9ish.
Boiling by 9:30ish.
Flamout at 10:30.
Wort into cube at 11.
All packed up by about midday.


----------



## mofox1 (8/12/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Hi mofox, I BIAB and for my past 4-5 brews I've been pre-boiling my water the night before to get rid of the chlorine. I find that the water is still pretty warm in the morning and that saves me quite a bit of ramp-up time.
> One or both of my kids are usually up at 6:30 so I wander out to the car-hole, turn on the urn, and am raining in the grain by about 7.
> Raise to mashout at 8:30.
> Hoist bag at 9ish.
> ...


Hehe. car-hole.


----------



## Byran (8/12/14)

So I havent brewed for a while and just got the production line going for chrissy.

APA with centennial -US05
APA with palasade -US05
ESB with EKG and styrians-Mangrove jacks British ale
ESB with target - [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Mangrove jacks British ale[/SIZE]


----------



## slcmorro (8/12/14)

mofox1 said:


> impressed that your brew day was finished by midday! :blink:


I can usually knock out a brew within 3-4 hours, and I brew 1V (really two if you count the sparge pot) BIAB with a pulley.
All things going well, this'd be a typical brew morning:

8:00am - Fill keggle with strike water and begin heating
8:10am - Measure and mill complete.
8:20am - Mash in.
9:00am - Heat sparge water.
9:20am - Raise grain bag off bottom and start mashout.
9:30am - Hoist grain bag out and squeeze/drip into keggle, fire up all burners.
9:35am - Place bag into seperate sparge vessel, and mix around while keggle is coming up to temp.
9:36am - Measure out hops.
9:40am - Place sparge pot on top of keggle, hoist grain bag and squeeze/drip.
9:45am - Add runnings from sparge to keggle.
10:00am - Rolling boil.
11:00am - Burners off, whirlpool.
11:10am - Start draining into cube.
11:20am - Seal cube.
11:21am - Start cleaning/scrubbing out keggle, transfer tubes and various bowls/spoons/paddles.
11:30am - Packed up.


----------



## DU99 (8/12/14)

just tossed a British IPA FWK into a fermenter..something different..used Windsor yeast..


----------



## Tahoose (8/12/14)

mofox1 said:


> Looks smashable :icon_drool2: ... but most of all impressed that your brew day was finished by midday! :blink:


Brewing can be done quickly if you so wish. Standard boil for my APA is 10mins with a 100% cube hop.

Flamesuit on, but if it's stupid and it works then it ain't stupid. 

Did a Aussie pale ale with a 30 min mash and a 10min boil a few weeks ago which was all wrapped up in under 2hrs.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/12/14)

slcmorro said:


> I can usually knock out a brew within 3-4 hours, and I brew 1V (really two if you count the sparge pot) BIAB with a pulley.
> All things going well, this'd be a typical brew morning:
> 
> 8:00am - Fill keggle with strike water and begin heating
> ...


3.5hrs....wow, it takes me 3.5hrs from start to the end of mash cycle, then an hour for lautering. Brew day is at least 7hrs, at least.

just out of interest, what are you average mash efficiency's and brew house eff like with the system you run?

Mine are 86% Mash and 67% Brewhouse based on the last 10 batches.


----------



## slcmorro (8/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> 3.5hrs....wow, it takes me 3.5hrs from start to the end of mash cycle, then an hour for lautering. Brew day is at least 7hrs, at least.
> 
> just out of interest, what are you average mash efficiency's and brew house eff like with the system you run?
> 
> Mine are 86% Mash and 67% Brewhouse based on the last 10 batches.


I'm hitting somewhere around 60-70% consistently, sometimes with a very small sparge only too. More than happy with that.


----------



## djar007 (10/12/14)

Fire going and getting an early brew in. Bells two hearted clone for me today. Love an early morning brew.


edit: A few pics for those poor buggers on the way to work.


----------



## vykuza (10/12/14)

Tell me you boil on the wood fire, and haven't just lit it for warmth!


----------



## djar007 (10/12/14)

I did a decoction on it.


----------



## JDW81 (10/12/14)

Saison:

75% Pilsner
15% Munich
10% Wheat

Saaz at 60 minute to 17 IBUs
Saaz at 1 minute 1g/L

10g corriander seeds at 15
20g of bitter orange peel at 15

Fermented with 3724

OG 1053
FG 1010

Pitch yeast at 25 degrees, warm to 28 over first 3 days and finish off fermentation at ~30 degrees.

This beer is a nice, dry summer beer, with the yeast being the real hero.

JD


----------



## Droopy Brew (10/12/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> My first Irish red-
> 2.5kg MO
> 1kg Mun 2
> 1kg Rye
> ...


Turned out fantastic. Finished at 1.014 Only been in the keg for a few days but cant help myself.
Going to hold onto the bottles for a few months though as I reckon it will be much better with time.


----------



## slcmorro (11/12/14)

*Boulders and Tinder* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 21.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

59.57% Pale Ale Malt
38.3% Wheat Malt
2.13% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## skb (11/12/14)

I thought I would make a bit of a random recipe with what I had lying around, and it definitely does not look like what I expected as I put it in the fermenter (a lot darker).. It only just went in tonight, not sure if I should bother with the dry hops but will make that call in a few days.

```
Style: Really not sure what to call it ? A Pale Ale ?  but open to the more experienced.  Just hope it tastes OK, a little worried about the Choc Malt impact I added for darken colour but think I overdid it and will affect flavour. 


---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 30.6 EBC	(Clearly a lot darker !!)
IBU: 36.9 IBUs 
OG: 1.048 Actual 
FG: 1.012 SG		
ABV: 5.6 %		
EE%: 70.00 %	Batch: 20.00 l      Boil: 28.14 l	BT: 50 Mins



Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg	Total Hops: 165.00 g oz.


Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.00 kg               Vienna Malt (7.5 EBC)                    Grain         1        38.5 %        
1.50 kg               Simpsons Golden Promise (4.0 EBC)        Grain         2        28.8 %        
1.00 kg               Galaxy Malt (3.8 EBC)                    Grain         3        19.2 %        
0.50 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC)                Grain         4        9.6 %         
0.20 kg               Simpson Chocolate Malt (700.0 EBC)       Grain         5        3.8 %         



---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
25.00 g               Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - Boil 33.0 m Hop           6        20.7 IBUs     
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           7        4.6 IBUs      
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           8        11.6 IBUs     

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
40.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  0.0  Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  0.0  Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      

---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Pitched 2xUS05 
Pitched at 29c (yes high) but had dropped to 22 within 10 hours.  will Ferment at 18c which has worked for me before with US05

---NOTES------------------------------------

Mash temp post stir 66.5c so a little lighter than planned.   May be more dry then desired.  Also do not have insulation on so will mash drier than planned.

Wort definately darker than planned almost like a porter .. and from the wort the Choc Malt can be tasted (just)..

Pitched at 29/30 - 
10 hous after pitching wort at 22c and actively fermenting
--------------------------------------------------------------

Really just made all this up based on what I had.
```


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/12/14)

slcmorro said:


> I can usually knock out a brew within 3-4 hours, and I brew 1V (really two if you count the sparge pot) BIAB with a pulley.
> All things going well, this'd be a typical brew morning:
> 
> 8:00am - Fill keggle with strike water and begin heating
> ...


You forgot the hours worth of running around pant less in a panic looking for your starsan spray, irish moss and hop scales...


----------



## sp0rk (12/12/14)

Doing a Pacific Ale inspired PA tomorrow for the CRABs Club brew day

*Pacificish Ale* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.1
Bitterness (IBU): 19.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60.87% Pale Ale Malt (though I might swap this out for Boh Pils)
39.13% Wheat Malt

0.2 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)


Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with US05

Notes: Mash Schedule
Mash in at 35.0C raise to 52.0C for Protein Rest
15 min Protein Rest 52.0 C 
60 min Saccrification 66.0 C 
10 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C


----------



## slcmorro (12/12/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> You forgot the hours worth of running around pant less in a panic looking for your starsan spray, irish moss and hop scales...


I brew pantless anyways, so that time is already accounted for.


----------



## IsonAd (12/12/14)

Yeast starter pale ale (using this to build up a yeast cake for a barleywine)

4kg pilsner
230g caramunich
150 light crystal
150g wheat

5g warrior 60mins
Galaxy 20g cube
mosaic 30g cube
cascade 30g cube. 

Trying unsuccessfully to time it to fit in with kids dinner/bath/bedtime.... Might be a 90min mash


----------



## droid (13/12/14)

the flash pale ale (a superfast extract brew)

mangrove jacks pale ale lme (in the foil bag thingy - has an apricot smell)
1kg light dry malt
heated up with a couple of litres of water and mixed together
20gms of galaxy at flame out
wyeast west coast ipa liquid yeast

will taste once ferment has dropped off and dry hop with galaxy and or citra if needed

should be yummy and so fast, nice and easy


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (13/12/14)

A blast from the past for me today: a toucan!

Basically the Coopers ESVA toucan recipe, brewing it for my dad for Xmas. I brewed similar earlier this year and he was a big fan.

1 tin Coopers Real Ale
1 tin Coopers Pale Ale
300g dark xtal
500g dex
25g Centennial at 0min (boil the xtal juice).
Top up to about 20 litres and use Notto at 18C.

Dry hop with Citra and Chinook (1g/l of each)


----------



## Weizguy (14/12/14)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Smoother then Debbie [/SIZE]Harry blonde Ale(for the HUB Case swap...if I make it)

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 13/12/2014 
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: nil
Boil Volume: 27.43 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Esky w manifold and 58 litre keggle 
Actual Efficiency: 78.9 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 42.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (BB) (3.9 EBC) Grain 95.1 % 
0.23 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
27.00 gm Glacier [6.30%] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU


1 Pkg

VSS Rogue Pacman (Wyeast #1764-PC?) [Starter 1500 ml] [Cultured]


Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 22.1 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (3.8-5.5 %) 
Actual Calories: 475 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Mash Tun Weight: 3.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.73 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 12.93 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.34 L of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.89 L of water at 95.2 C 75.6 C 10 min

Tastes great into the fermentor. Hope the HUB guys appreciate the yeast culture opportunity too. This one came from a PET bottle of yeast I saved back when I could get the Pacman yeast (whenever that was - 2010, it seems).
This is likely the first beer I have brewed with it, apart from splitting the pack into a few cultures.

PACMAN - *Profile:* A versatile yeast strain from one of Oregon’s leading craft breweries. Pacman is alcohol tolerant, flocculent, attenuates well and will produce beers with little to no diacetyl. Very mild fruit complements a dry, mineral finish making this a fairly neutral strain. Pacman’s flavor profile and performance makes it a great choice for use in many different beer styles.

*Alc. Tolerance* 12% ABV 
*Flocculation* med-high
*Attenuation* 72-78% 
*Temp. Range* 60-72°F (15-22°C)


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/12/14)

Just finished cleaning up. 2 cubes for the summer period. Ferment the second around late January, early February for late summer consumption.

Weizen III
50% Traditional Ale
50% Wheat
Time 5/10/40/10/Raise Bag
Temp 55/63/67/72/78
Magnum to bitter, Saaz in cube to flavour
3068 at 17C for 5 days, 21C for 2 days, chill, keg, consume.


----------



## DU99 (15/12/14)

:icon_offtopic: this place has pacman and other's


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/12/14)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: this place has pacman and other's


Maybe worth its own thread, I like the RV104 hop topper description.


----------



## Tahoose (16/12/14)

First brew for the day.

4 Pines Pale Ale Clone (American Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (Â°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (Â°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 8.7 (EBC): 17.1
Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Average)

70% Joe White Traditional Ale
20% Munich I
5% Crystal 60
5% Wheat Malt

Cube Hops
0.8 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes 
0.8 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes 
0.8 g/L Simcoe (14.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes 

2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

　
Step Mash Infusion at 64Â°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 10 Minutes
72c for 10 mins 
78c Mash Out
Fermented at 18Â°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/12/14)

^ ^ Wow you really werent kidding about doing 10min boils.

When do you add things like whirfloc & yeast nutrient?


----------



## scon (16/12/14)

So I've been making a lacto starter in apple juice for my Berliner Weiss. Going to sour the wort with it according to the method in American Sour Beers. 

Hope it turns out well!


----------



## Tahoose (16/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ Wow you really werent kidding about doing 10min boils.
> 
> When do you add things like whirfloc & yeast nutrient?


Brewbright added as the boil starts. First brew cubed.

2nd brew is a 90/10 pils/wheat grain bill, it will be spilt for 2 cubes. So far 60 mins in to a 120 min mash.

1# Steam Ale - 100% cube hop of citra/galaxy for 23 IBU's. Plus a healthy dry hop of both later on.
2# Saison - Side pot mini boil for 30 IBUs's of Herkules, then added to cube.

This will get a 60min boil, second time I'm doing this split batch boil combo.

Better run, need to get to bunnings and back within the hour.


----------



## Judanero (16/12/14)

Yesterday brew:

*Cardiff Pale Ale *_(No chill-BIAB) _

4 kg JW Trad Ale
1.6 kg JW Wheat
300g Carahell

Mash: 53/10, 67/100, 78/10. Mash volume:40L

23g Pride of Ringwood @ 45
1tsp Yeast nutrient @ 10
28g Willamette & 4g Brewbrite @ flameout

15g Amarillo & 10g Nelson Sauvin @ Cube hop

Filled 20L cube so ~ 23L

OG= 1.048 
Yeast= us-05, rehydrated, pitched @ 27c, 30 sec 02 added to fermentor prior to pitching.

70 min Boil


----------



## Judanero (16/12/14)

Today impromptu brew:

*Xmas Wheat *_(No chill-BIAB)_

1.3 kg JW Trad Ale
1.3kg JW Wheat

Mash in @ 60, 66/90, 77/10
30L Mash volume

10g Green Bullet & 10g Nelson Sauvin @ 45
1 tsp Yeast nutrient @ 10
20g Pacifica & 20g Motueka & 2g Brewbrite @ Flameout

10g Cascade @ cube hop

Filled 10L Cube so ~ 12L

Boil time = 90 mins


----------



## waggastew (17/12/14)

Summer Watermelon Wheat inspired by 21st Amendment Watermelon Wheat

WWB-1
American Wheat or Rye Beer

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 14.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.000
Total Hops (g): 4.67
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.85 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 12.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
1.700 kg Pilsner (56.67%)
1.100 kg Wheat Malt (36.67%)
0.200 kg Honey (6.67%) - Secondary

Hop Bill
----------------
4.7 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
3 cups Watermelon Juice @ 0 Days (Secondary)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1010 - American Wheat


----------



## mje1980 (18/12/14)

Stoot

80% MO
10% flaked barley
5% roasted barley
5% chocolate 

Challenger 60mins

1.045
32 IBU

Irish ale yeast @ 18 or so.


----------



## Yob (20/12/14)

*2014 Xmas IIPA* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.097 (°P): 23.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.022 (°P): 5.6
Alcohol (ABV): 9.78 %
Colour (SRM): 9.9 (EBC): 19.5
Bitterness (IBU): 31.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

35.44% Pale Ale Malt
25.32% Munich I
25.32% Wheat Malt
5.06% Cane Sugar
5.06% Flaked Corn
3.8% Caraamber

1 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

(undecided on cube additions)


Notes: Step mash

52/ 10
63/40
72/10
78/60

Managing to sneak in a brewday, aiming for 2 cubes of killer Imperials, (going to do one as a Belgian with some candy syrup/dex/malt additions to about %15-%18)

next brewday will be RIS with Mardoo which should tide me over for big beers,

then I just need to do a triple or quad batch of pales and Im sorted.. I should *THEN* be able to do that Lager Ive been meaning to do for about 3 years :lol:


----------



## Tahoose (20/12/14)

With a decoction? Hahaha


----------



## Grainer (20/12/14)

_*Blueberry Melomel Mead*_

8.2kg blueberrys
22L fill point
8.5 kg honey
3tsp DAP
2ts pectic enzyme
10g 71B

12.5g Go-Ferm


----------



## daveHQ (20/12/14)

I brewed a oatmeal stout today

11ltr batch

2kg marris otter
250g flaked barley
250g flaked oats
250g med crystal
100g torrified wheat
100g choc malt
100g carafa 3

Efficiency was better than expected so I added a few ltrs of water to bring it back down to 1.058 that I was aiming for


----------



## Moad (20/12/14)

Yob said:


> I should *THEN* be able to do that Lager Ive been meaning to do for about 3 years :lol:


I'm doing the same, brewing some porters and stouts and putting them under the house for winter. Should free up the fermenting fridge for a lager over winter.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/12/14)

Poppy the Grainfathers cherry today with a basic ale.

*Grainfather #1 Sessional Ale*
Special/Best/Premium Bitter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.600
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 15.1 (EBC): 29.8
Bitterness (IBU): 30.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pale Malt (86.96%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (6.52%)
0.200 kg Special-B (4.35%)
0.050 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.09%)
0.050 kg Roasted Barley (1.09%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Glacier Pellet (6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
35.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Grainer (21/12/14)

12L chocolate mead

4.2 kg prickly box honey
250g chocolate nesquick
Some dark chocolate coco and water to top off 
71B yeast and YEAST nutrient and DAP


----------



## manticle (21/12/14)

APA-ish with top cropped 1469. Just running out my ingredients so I can purchase afresh and not have too many leftovers 

Also went to transfer an alt for cold conditioning recently and seem to have a hint of aceto. Toasting some oak chips, boiled up some dark belgian syrup and a touch of dex and smacked an old pack of farmhouse. Pop the lot in a glass demi and see what a few months does. Might get some vanilla and or bourbon in a bit. Time will tell. Haven't done a sour funk type for close to two years and my best ones have been made from beers that weren't what they were supposed to be but weren't arse tasting tippers either.


----------



## IsonAd (21/12/14)

*Stop Barleywining*


Recipe Specs
Original Gravity 1.101
Final Gravity 1.024
Colour (SRM / EBC) 14.1 / 27.8 
Bitterness 136.4 IBU
Alcohol by Volume 10.0%
Batch Size 17L
Boil Time 90 min
Efficiency 60%

Fermentables
Maris Otter Malt Grain 6.00 Kg 
Munich I Grain 700g 
Light Crystal - 450 g
Flaked Oats - 350g
Sugar (added to fv) 250g


Hops
Magnum - 40.00 g - 60 mins
Centennial - 45.00 g - 15 mins
Chinook 25.00 g - 5 mins
Cascade 35.00 g - 0 mins
Centennial 35.00 g - 0 mins

Yeast
US05 - yeastcake


----------



## IsonAd (25/12/14)

Hit my name numbers for the above barlywine- pretty happy as it's my first big beer. No chilled for a night and then pitched in a cake of US05, it took off straight away with a 5cm krausen in under 2 hrs! Will be aging this guy on america. Oak after primary is done and aging for a year. Can't wait for 2015 Christmas!


----------



## sponge (28/12/14)

First brew since July, getting things going again with a good old step mash SMASH.

100% LCMO
2.5g/L Centennial @ cube
1g/L Centennial @ DH
1272

53/63/68/72/76
15/40/25/15/10


----------



## Goose (28/12/14)

ye Olde Hops Pale Ale. Ancient hops up to 5 years in freezer. Knocked off 2 AA% from spec for IBU calcs... using a ton at flameout and just before. Hoping for aroma (asking a lot with old hops) with a long lasting bitterness. Shall see....

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 45.00 l
Boil Size: 53.88 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 48.88 l
Final Bottling Vol: 44.00 l
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage

Date: 09 Jul 2014
Brewer: Goose

Equipment: BrewMagic 45 Litres
Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Taste Rating: 30.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients 
8.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 93.6 %
0.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 5.3 %
0.10 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 1.1 %
50.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 34.4 IBUs
38.00 g Glacier [4.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 6.5 IBUs
46.00 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 2.6 IBUs
32.00 g Santiam [4.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 7 0.3 IBUs
55.00 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs

2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 9 -


Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 43.7 IBUs
Est Color: 9.5 EBC
Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Calories: 427.1 kcal/l

Mash Profile
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body
Sparge Water: 28.98 l
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE
Total Grain Weight: 9.40 kg
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C
Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Mash PH: 5.20

Mash Steps *Name* *Description* *Step Temperature* *Step Time* Mash In Add 24.51 l of water at 75.7 C 68.9 C 45 min Mash Out Add 9.80 l of water at 94.7 C 75.6 C 10 min
Sparge: Fly sparge with 28.98 l water at 75.6 C
Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
Carbonation and Storage
Carbonation Type: Keg
Pressure/Weight: 86.48 KPA
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 7.2 C
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage
Volumes of CO2: 2.3
Carbonation Used: Keg with 86.48 KPA
Age for: 30.00 days
Storage Temperature: 18.3 C

Notes Yeast rehydrated in 200 mls before pitching

Added 1 tsp mgso4 and 2 tsp gypsum to mash


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/12/14)

American Pale Ale

*EOY14 Pale Ale*

OG - 1.050
ABV - 5.2%
IBU - 45
EBC - 10
Vol - 20Lt
Eff - 62%

81% Ale Malt
15% Wheat Malt
4% Carapils

Mash Profile

63c/20m, 73c/30m, 78c/30m

Boil Length - 60mins

Warrior @ 60m = 20Ibu

Simcoe/Centennial @ 5m - 25Ibu

Fermented with WLP002 - English Ale Yeast - 1.2lts starter - @ 19c ( pitch at 17c and raise to 19c during lag phase )

Dry Hopped with 56g Simcoe for 7days @ 21c

Misc - Salts & Minerals to adjust water, Yeast Nutrient @ 15m, Whirlfloc @ 10m, Pure 02 before pitching yeast.

This beer will be going into the Xmas Brew Bucket for stainless fermentation


----------



## droid (28/12/14)

<edit> only been through 35kg of grain so still green with this AG biz

yep me too manticle
I used up the remaining ingredients/bits in 20ltr brew
5.2kg marris otter pale ale
crystal pale 400gms
ella 25gms
summit 50gms (both done in the mash but a total 1hr and a bit)
irish moss

note to self - I can't brew till I get more ingredients, d'oh

mashed a bit low at 64

80gms galaxy at whirlpool

cubed - will make a starter from this wort once cooled and use wyeast west coast or maybe the bry-97 that had been ranched twice (3rd times a charm) from an lme pale racked today
maybe i'll save the wyyeast for some new brews

only came out at 1.038 wonder if this is my new short mash time dammit

another note to self - get jiggy with the mobile app


----------



## BottloBill (28/12/14)

Last brew for 2014 

Pilsner urquell 

4kg pilsner malt 
250g crystal 20 
250g carapils 

50g Saaz @ 50mins
20g Saaz @ 30mins 
20g Saaz @ 10mins

Bohemian lager yeast 2124 or alike 

Thoughts on this???


----------



## fletcher (28/12/14)

i'll be making a simple pale ale early in the new year.

94% trad ale
6% med crystal
1.047 at 66C / 90 mins
columbus and cascade to 33 ibu
m44 at 17C

sexy.


----------



## manticle (28/12/14)

Another 2 keg fillers this weekend, running out the last of my base malts (and borrowing a tad from elsewhere).

Both pale ales with us and uk hops and top cropped 1469. Should be back into ordering more specific ingredients during the week but I've enjoyed my mongrel wing it style brews of late.


----------



## hwall95 (28/12/14)

Brewed a Brown Porter for my dad yesterday to teach him the basics of all-grain brewing. And just tipped the cubes into FV and pitched then.

OG: 1.058 IBU: 33
Size: 22.5 EBC: 59

Grain:
4.4kg Maris Otter
500g Brown Malt
500g Munich I
400g Choc Malt Pale
200g Pale Crystal
100g Dark Crystal

Hops:
18g Magnum (13%) @ 60min
20g EKG (5.7%) @ 5min
- No Chill Adjusted

Yeast:
2 packets Notto

Mashed at 67 for 60min, and temp dropped around 0.5 to 1 degree so all good. Bag slipped when I was using the paint stirrer to break the dough balls but I scooped most of it prior boil, but it did give a slightly larger trub loss. Orginal size was meant to 25L but boiled off slightly too much and dad was happy to have it stronger so I didn't bother topping it up.


----------



## manticle (28/12/14)

BottloBill said:


> Last brew for 2014
> Pilsner urquell
> 4kg pilsner malt
> 250g crystal 20
> ...


Fair bit of cara/crystal 
Looks good otherwise - yeast management and fermentation schedule will be key and hopefully tha saaz is super fresh.
Nice to see someone using nobles all the way.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/12/14)

BottloBill said:


> Last brew for 2014
> 
> Pilsner urquell
> 
> ...


What Manticle said...... Halve the crystal and carapils. Edit: I just read your not using Pilsner Urquell....


----------



## slcmorro (28/12/14)

BottloBill said:


> Last brew for 2014
> 
> Pilsner urquell
> Thoughts on this???


Looks great. My Urqell Clone went down a treat and it was:

4kg Wey Pils 
300gm Carapils

30gm Saaz @ 60
10gm Saaz @ 10

WYeast 2001 ferm at 12c, mashed grist at 64c.


----------



## DU99 (28/12/14)

my last for the year
*Simcoe IPA*
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.571
Total Hops (g): 134.53
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 4.5 (EBC): 8.9
Bitterness (IBU): 96.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.155 kg TF Maris Otter (90.9%)
0.208 kg Crystal 20 (4.55%)
0.104 kg Munich I (2.28%)
0.104 kg Wheat Malt (2.28%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.8 g Summit Pellet (17% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.8 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.8 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.8 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
31.5 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C
WLP090 _San Diego_ Super _Yeast_

Recipe Generated with *http://www.brewmate.net]BrewMate[/URL]*


----------



## slcmorro (28/12/14)

Simcoe is such a super hop.


----------



## BottloBill (28/12/14)

manticle said:


> Fair bit of cara/crystal
> Looks good otherwise - yeast management and fermentation schedule will be key and hopefully tha saaz is super fresh.
> Nice to see someone using nobles all the way.


knock 50g of each of those manticle? Saaz is as fresh as it can possibly be. This particular brew with need long lagering to reach its full potential that I am aware of.....2 to 3 months is the minimum accordingly.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> American Pale Ale
> 
> *EOY14 Pale Ale*
> 
> ...


Had to make some adjustments to the hopping IBU's due to an increased efficiency. Was set at 62% brew house and was already at the target OG 1.050 after the sparge/lautering and had my preboil volume.

The efficiency increased to 70% and my final gravity was heading for 1.057 and I didn't want more liters so I increased the bittering to 55ibu to balance it out, I shifted the 5min Amarillo addition to 10mins.

Warrior @ 60m - 20ibu
Amarillo @ 10m - 20ibu
Simcoe @ 5m - 15ibu

A solid 4g/L of Simcoe for 7days to follow fermentation.

Reasons for increased eff:

Better crush from 3 roller mill at the LHBS - very, very good
Overnight mash - mashed in at 930 and it had a 6hr hydration rest before ramping up to the 60's
Extended Mash out @ 78c for 90mins ( part of the overnight mash )
Lautering Malt in separate vessel with false bottom ( instead of pouring water through and only rinsing )


----------



## manticle (29/12/14)

> knock 50g of each of those manticle? Saaz is as fresh as it can possibly be. This particular brew with need long lagering to reach its full potential that I am aware of.....2 to 3 months is the minimum accordingly.


I'd halve both at the very least or just have 100-300 crystal and do a hochkurz style mash to get some dextrins. My choice of cara/crystal would be caramunich although I think you can easily drop crystal out altogether in this kind of beer.

Really depends on you and what you're aiming for in the final product. If it were me I'd go either all pils or a blend of pils/vienna or pils/munich.


----------



## fletcher (29/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> Had to make some adjustments to the hopping IBU's due to an increased efficiency. Was set at 62% brew house and was already at the target OG 1.050 after the sparge/lautering and had my preboil volume.
> 
> The efficiency increased to 70% and my final gravity was heading for 1.057 and I didn't want more liters so I increased the bittering to 55ibu to balance it out, I shifted the 5min Amarillo addition to 10mins.
> 
> ...


sounds good mate. all i know is...i should probably taste it to, you know, make sure everything is right and...stuff


----------



## droid (29/12/14)

..


----------



## fletcher (29/12/14)

droid said:


> @bottlobill - what manticle said
> 
> the below beer is pilsner malt with 5% carapils - a recipe inspired from an internet forum...based on a bohemian pilsner...
> 
> ...


wrong thread mate 

there's a thread called 'what are you drinking?' which this would be perfect for


----------



## droid (29/12/14)

well apparently that brew had weyerman carafer instead of carapils ... yep I am a moron


----------



## waggastew (29/12/14)

ARB-1 - American Wheat or Rye Beer based on a recipe from the American Homebrew Association winner's recipe section.

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.076
Total Hops (g): 52.15
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 5.4 (EBC): 10.6
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
2.538 kg Pale Ale Malt (50%)
2.538 kg Rye Malt (50%)

Hop Bill
----------------
26.3 g Amarillo Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
12.9 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
12.9 g Liberty Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 1010 - American Wheat


----------



## manticle (29/12/14)

> well apparently that brew had weyerman carafer instead of carapils ... yep I am a moron


Thought it looked pretty dark for just cara-pils. Carapils is fairly light on the colour contribution.


----------



## jefin (29/12/14)

Put a couple down yesterday.

*Alaskan Amber Ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 13.7 (EBC): 27.0
Bitterness (IBU): 25.9 (Average)

88.22% Maris Otter Malt
5.89% Caraaroma
5.89% Caramunich I

1.1 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (5.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 2565 - Kölsch

&

*Shelter My Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.07 %
Colour (SRM): 6.2 (EBC): 12.2
Bitterness (IBU): 36.1 (Average)

94.76% Pale Malt
3.74% Crystal 80
1.5% Amber Malt

0.9 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (13% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (14% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (14.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 16°C with Safale US-05

Final hop addition was a 20 min steep at 80C


----------



## Blind Dog (31/12/14)

Last brew of 2014, another session ipa: 90% MO, 5% caraaroma, 5% wheat to get OG 1.036. Couple of g of spalt FWH just to help hot break formation. Simcoe, Amarillo and Galaxy at flameout (0.5g per litre each) and same again in the cube; beersmith calc IBUs of 38, but likely to taste lower based on other sipas brewed. US05. Mash at 55 for 5 min, 67 for 50, 72 for 20 and 78 for 30+.


----------



## Black n Tan (31/12/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Couple of g of spalt FWH just to help hot break formation.


Curious to know how hops help with the formation of hot break? I know that they can affect surface tension and an early addition can help stop boil overs but I didn't know about hot break. Is this something you observed or is there some theory behind it?


----------



## IsonAd (31/12/14)

Brewed a rye pale ale yesterday 
80% marris otter
10% rye
6% medium crystal
4% carapils

Warrior for bothering 

Then split batch in two cubes.
one had 50g Columbus 25g simcoe 
two had 50g ahtanum 30g Columbus.

Almost had a tragedy after I cubes the first cube. I went to lay it down and the spigot came off with precious green hop sludge spurting out. Got it back on with only about 200-300ml lost. I just hope it wasn't all the cube hops that I lost.


----------



## menoetes (1/1/15)

2014 is over... mores the pity. Time to start a 'What are you brewing - 2015" thread


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/1/15)

menoetes said:


> 2014 is over... mores the pity. Time to start a 'What are you brewing - 2015" thread


Fabulous suggestion.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84424-what-are-you-brewing-2015/


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/1/15)

Red IPA with a kilo of hops as usual. Columbus, centennial, citra, mosaic, nelson savin. 1.070 a billion IBU whatever. 
Still finishing off a session IPA with simcoe and saaz D
Used pearl ale malt with brown malt and carabohemian.


----------



## JDW81 (10/1/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Curious to know how hops help with the formation of hot break? I know that they can affect surface tension and an early addition can help stop boil overs but I didn't know about hot break. Is this something you observed or is there some theory behind it?


To my understanding hops in the boil help the proteins to precipitate by giving them something to bind too, thereby aiding trub formation and a clearer wort out of the kettle. 

I know I have a far more stable trub cone when I use a lot of hops vs a small single addition. 

JD


----------

